# DEAD-ication!



## DeadBolt (Feb 7, 2006)

You all know who I am and what has happened but for those new people here we go in a sentence or two:

Last year tore my left rotator cuff....took a long time to rehab....got better little by little....the better I was with the shoulder the worse my health got and I was pretty much sick all year long....now I'm tired of that!

I wont be setting any major goals or any date specific time frames b/c that always seems to get me in trouble.  Only thing I will be doing is trying to regain my strength and some mass I have lost these past few months....then we'll see from there as far as bf% goes.  Don't plan on being under 15% in a while...no desire for lean muscle just pure mass and strength for now.  So once the bf% gets in the mid teens I'll just start bulking again!  Got some major things coming up I will need them for.

Also looking into within the next year or two competing in some sort of triathalon/marathon/5k race thingy majiger.  Don't know why but I think that is very bad ass right now and since I don't want to go to crazy with the shoulder there is plenty of room for cardio LOL.

Diet I will do on my own....I wont be posting any of that though it will be my own doing b/c it will be changing alot!

My training changes alot but here is what I'll be doing for the next few months: 

Power

Back/Delts:
	Rack Deadlift				3 x 4-6
	Bent Over Row BB 				3 x 4-6
	CG Pull down	 			2-3 x 4-6
	CG Seated Row (cable)                		2-3 x 4-6

	DB Military press  		             	3 x 4-6
	Cheat Lateral 				3 x 4-6
	Single Arms Face Pulls (top cable)		3 x 4-6

Quads/Tri???s:
	BB Squats				3 x 4-6
	Leg Press (45° version) 			3 x 4-6
	Single Leg Extension 			2 x 4-6

	CG Bench Press 				3 x 4-6
	Skull Crushers BB 				2 x 4-6
	French Press DB				2 x 4-6

Bi???s/Traps:
	Oly Barbell Curl				3 x 4-6
	Preacher Curl EZ 				2 x 4-6
	DB Hammer Curl 				2 x 4-6

	Behind Back BB Shrugs	             	3-4 x 6-8

Chest/Hamstrings:
	Barbell  Press 				3 x 4-6
	Incline DB Press 				3 x 4-6
	Decline BB Press 				3 x 4-6

	Lying Leg Curl				3 x 4-6
	Stiff legged Deadlift BB 			3 x 4-6




Rep Range

Back/Delts:
	Full Deadlift				3 x 6-8
	DB Row					3 x 6-8
	HS Row (low/high)				2 x 8-10
	HS Horz. Row				2 x 10-12
	Pull down					2 x 12-15

	Smith Milt. Press		 		3 x 6-8
	HS Side Lateral				2 x 8-10
	DB  Side Lateral 				2 x 10-12
	B/O DB Lateral				3 x 12-15

Quads/Tri???s:
	Leg Extension 				2 x 8-10
	Hack Squat 				3 x 10-12
	One legged Leg Press (these rock!)		3 x 12-15

	Pushdown V				3 x 6-8
	HS Tri Ext. 		             	3 x 8-10
	Single Arm Rev. Pushdown			1-2 x 10-12


Bi???s/Traps:
	Alternating dumbbell curl 			2 x 6-8
	Corey Curls				2 x 8-10
	Concentration Curl 			1-2 x 10-12

	Barbell shrug 				1 x 8-10, 1 x 10-12
	DB shrug 					1 x 10-12, 1 x 12-15

Chest/Hamstrings:
	Incline BB Press 				3 x 6-8
	Bench Press DB 				3 x 8-10
	Flyes Flat 				2 x 10-12
	Lying Leg Curl 				2 x 6-8
	DB SLDL	 				2 x 8-10
	Sitting Leg Curl 				2 x 10-12



Shock

Back/Delts:
	Tbar Row/Stiff Arm Pull Down		1-2 x 8-10
	HS Row (low/high)/Pulldown			1-2 x 8-10
	CG Pully row/HS Horz Row			1-2 x 8-10
	Deadlift					6-8,6-8,6-8

	HS Milt Press/DB Front Raise			1-2 x 8-10
	Seated Side Lat/HS Side Lat (SS)		1-2 x 8-10
	Pec Dec/ B/o Rear Lateral			1-2 x 8-10
	Face Pull (single arm) (DS) 			6-8,6-8,6-8
	BB Shrug/Machine Shrug SS 			1-2 x 8-10 each

Quads/Tri???s:
	Leg Extension/BB Squat(SS)  		2 x 8-10
	Leg Extensions/Leg Press (SS)		2 x 8-10
	Leg Press Drop set				6-8, 6-8, 6-8

	CG Bench Press/Pushdown (SS) 		1-2 x 6-10
	Reverse pushdown/DB French Press (SS) 	1-2 x 6-10
	HS Tri Ext. (DS) 				8-10,8-10

Bi???s/Traps:
	Standing EZ Curl/DB Curl (SS) 		1-2 x 6-10
	HS Preacher Curl/Reverse Curl (SS) 		1-2 x 6-10
	Concentration Curl (DS) 			6-10,6-10

	BB Shrug/Machine Shrug SS 			1-2 x 8-10 each

Chest/Hamstring:
	Incline Smith Press/Cable crossover (SS) 	1-2 x 8-10
	Incline Flyes/Pullover (SS) 			1-2 x 8-10
	Seated Machine Press (DS) 			8-10,6-8,6-8

	SLDL BB/lying leg curl 			2 x 8-10
	Single Leg Curl/lying leg curl 			2 x 8-10
	Sitting Leg curl(DS) 			8-10,8-10

Anything I post is free for your taking so if ya like the routine go for it....always open for suggestions and am always willing to give them however harsh, true, or straight up it is I'll say it.  Truth hurts!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 7, 2006)

Look out world ! DB,  aka Minister of Pain is back


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 7, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Look out world ! DB,  aka Minister of Pain is back
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHA see new journal new luck got it on lockdown already!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 7, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> But wtf this new journal is already pissing me off!  I'm trying to link words to this thread so I can put it in my sig but they wont let me they will only let me put the url now.  How come the hyperlink thing has changed?



I dunno, I haven't tried any of that since the update . hey the link for the Team Mofo finally stopped working for me too. LOL Oh well


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 7, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I dunno, I haven't tried any of that since the update . hey the link for the Team Mofo finally stopped working for me too. LOL Oh well


Eh no big some day someone will design a new one!  If I had the skills I would but for now I'll have to fill the void with something else!


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 7, 2006)

Full deadlifts on rep range week eh? Have fun with that...  Personally, I'd do full deads on power week and rack deads on rep range, but that's just me.

If I actually had the time I could try to design a new team mofo logo by hand...... However, school's a bitch...


----------



## Devlin (Feb 8, 2006)

Just stopping in, I will look at the workout in ore detail a little later today


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 8, 2006)

DB's on a rampage.  Clear a path.  Haha.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 8, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Full deadlifts on rep range week eh? Have fun with that...  Personally, I'd do full deads on power week and rack deads on rep range, but that's just me.
> 
> If I actually had the time I could try to design a new team mofo logo by hand...... However, school's a bitch...


Yea its just something diff ya know.  I will see how it works out as I go along.

Yea I have been way to busy to think about doing anything else then go to work I hate it!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 8, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Just stopping in, I will look at the workout in ore detail a little later today


Thanks for stopin by hun!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 8, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> DB's on a rampage.  Clear a path.  Haha.


LOL yea well don't clear it just yet I have a few weeks to get back into lifting I'm still very weak!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 8, 2006)

Well today was the first w/o in like 3 weeks now that I'm almost better.  Didn't do anything to crazy just kept it light and quick.  

Upper body:
BB B/o Row*2
DB Row*2
Flat BB Press*2
HS Incline Press*2
HS Milt Press*2
Cambered Bar Curl*2
Vbar Pushdown*2
Situps*1
Hyper Extentions*1

10 minutes walk on treadmill....tried running but my lungs weren't up to it.  I guess that cold is still in there!

Well it was a real shitty w/o but wha can I expect!  Just gonna take time for me to get back into this shit AGAIN!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 8, 2006)

For a first workout in three weeks and still not feeling 100%, that looks like an excellent start.  It's tough running with a cold.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2006)

what he said. Just keep the ego checked at the door and go up from where u are now.
Maybe the cardio will help break up that crap in the lungs and help clear it out?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> For a first workout in three weeks and still not feeling 100%, that looks like an excellent start.  It's tough running with a cold.


Ditto my Friend, Love the new name too!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice wo Dead  

you'll be back in prime form in no time


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2006)

Yay!  New journal!  

I was wondering how long your rehab was going to last....


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 8, 2006)

TT-Thanks bud!  Yea I was at a very low intensity with that run and I was struggling.  We'll see friday how I am!

Burns-Que pasa mi amigo!  I always leave the ego at the door you know that!  Little by little my lungs will get better for cardio!  I just hope soon b/c I almost miss doing it LOL!

Arch-Thank you my friend!  I always appreciate it!  Yea the new name is growing on me LOL!

Gary-Hey bud!  Yea I hope I get into the swing of things soon!  Todays workout actually made me feel worse mentally heh.  Real eye opener to how much strength you lose when in total bed rest.  Now all of those studies I didn't pay attention to in class are coming back to bite me in the ass!

Py-Welcom my friend!  Yea I felt it was time....even though rehab will be the rest of my life b/c I didn't get surgery.  But I'm am willing to deal with it!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 10, 2006)

Today was a very fast and intense w/o!  I wasn't going to go b/c I have had so many things to due lately and today was the only day I had this week to do them with being sick and working so much.  So I got everything I needed to get done and had like 15 minutes to spare so I made the best of it.

Legs:
Triple circuit x 3 no rest between each circuit
BW squats*25
Leg Press*12
Leg ext*10
~~varied the weights on the ext/press....I wasn't feeling bb squats and the bw squats worked perfect.  You may not think they are hard but shoot for the 25-35 rep range and they are killer!  Not to fast not to slow but with alot of power explode out from the hole and almost throw yourself off the ground!  ATF of course!

Superset x 2 no rest between supersets
Lying leg curls*10
sitting leg curls*10

Time: 8 minutes

Legs were cramping before I even left the gym!  I'm gonna be paying for it tonight and tomorrow lemme tell you!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 10, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Today was a very fast and intense w/o!  I wasn't going to go b/c I have had so many things to due lately and today was the only day I had this week to do them with being sick and working so much.  So I got everything I needed to get done and had like 15 minutes to spare so I made the best of it.
> 
> Legs:
> Triple circuit x 3 no rest between each circuit
> ...




I see you are giving Arch a run for his money on the short, but intense workouts.   BW times 25+ reps can be killer on the body and you are going to be loving life tomorrow


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

do they have that 'thing' in your gym: it's just a flat peice of metal with a back plate and round pad to hook your feet into?
(toes go under the pads, heels up against the back plate)
and u can do BW squats there? 'sissy squats' are the name I think..but nothing sissy about them...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 10, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I see you are giving Arch a run for his money on the short, but intense workouts.   BW times 25+ reps can be killer on the body and you are going to be loving life tomorrow


  Agreed, way to go my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 10, 2006)

Nice job "Minister"


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 10, 2006)

woohoo....P/RR/S!!

I know your not really focusing on weights and all, but are you going to be listing the amount that your using with each set?? pretty please??


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 10, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I see you are giving Arch a run for his money on the short, but intense workouts.   BW times 25+ reps can be killer on the body and you are going to be loving life tomorrow


Hey someone has to keep him on his toes LOL!  Yea you aint kiddin those squats were brutal!  I would rather max out with a BB then do those things LOL.

Wait to see my circuit training though!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> do they have that 'thing' in your gym: it's just a flat peice of metal with a back plate and round pad to hook your feet into?
> (toes go under the pads, heels up against the back plate)
> and u can do BW squats there? 'sissy squats' are the name I think..but nothing sissy about them...


Wassup home boy!  Yea I have that at my gym but I was just doing them free standing.  I am going to use that for my circuit training on fridays.  And who ever named them obviously never did them!  I can be the judge of that!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 10, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Agreed, way to go my Friend!!!


Coming from you its a great thing to hear thanks bud!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 10, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice job "Minister"


Hey no pain no gain right?!  Stay tuned there will be more to come in the near future!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> woohoo....P/RR/S!!
> 
> I know your not really focusing on weights and all, but are you going to be listing the amount that your using with each set?? pretty please??


Heya hun glad you finally found your way to my journal....I've been meaning to head over to yours but its like a full time job trying to visit everyones journals!

Yea I've been doing prrs for about 2 years now on and off and love it!  This week was just an intro week but starting sunday I document everything....yes weights reps sets etc will all be listed for ya!  Hopefully the numbers will be growing soon to!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 11, 2006)

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!

I just got out of work and am heading to the firehouse....damn this snow!  We are hoping we wont go onstandby but I have a feeling if we get the amount of snow they are saying we def will!  So it will be a long night at the fire dept hoping nothing burns down.

Hope everyone enjoys the snow!


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 11, 2006)

You've got snow eh??? I wish we had some... I had it when it's cold and there's no snow... When's your next workout?


----------



## Devlin (Feb 11, 2006)

Stay safe there DB.  We got snow here last night and today, but the 3-4 inches we got melted away when it warmed up'd this afternoon.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2006)

Your in my Thoughts and Prayers my Friend, hope your weekend is going Great, hows things???


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice little circuit there.  BW squats are no joke if you throw them in the midst of a circuit like that.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 12, 2006)

Heya bolt.  Stay safe in all that white stuff.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 12, 2006)

Sean- You are out of your mind I HATE snow with a passion!  There is nothing good that comes from it one bit!!!  

Dev- Being safe is no fun heh....Oh we got alot more then 3 inches....we got about 16" and every inch of it was more miserable then the last.

Arch- Hey man thanks!  Yea my weekend sucked in no better terms.  I was on standby all weekend and killed my body having to shovel...back especially!

Pimp- Oh yea man I'm feelin them BW squats even more the second day after LOL!

Py- Revert to devs first comment LOL.  Its no fun being safe!  But snow is no fun either!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 12, 2006)

Yea so I feel like I'm about to die!!!!!

We were on standby all night and we got about 16" in total.  All I can say is there was ALOT of shoveling, bad food, and no sleep heh!  

Well any hoots my gym wasn't open today so that was a no no but I'll have plenty of days to make it up.  I'm debating doing deadlifts of any sort tomorrow for back day b/c my lower back is so damn sore!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhhhh man, I would definatly leave the Deads out my Friend, your back is fried I'm sure!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 12, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhhhhhh man, I would definatly leave the Deads out my Friend, your back is fried I'm sure!!!


Yea I have been sitting at my computer for about 15 minutes now and its getting to be unbarable!  Only reason I am here still is b/c I'm chatting with my girlfriend!

And yes I have just decided rather quickly to leave the deads out!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea I have been sitting at my computer for about 15 minutes now and its getting to be unbarable!  Only reason I am here still is b/c I'm chatting with my girlfriend!
> 
> *And yes I have just decided rather quickly to leave the deads out*!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 13, 2006)

Damnit posted but this forum sucks and it didn't go through here we go again!

2-13-06 Back/Delts

Back:
BB Row
135*6
145*4
155*4

CG Pulldown
150*6*2
165*4

CG Cbl Row
165*6
180*4*2

Delts:
DB Milt Press
45s*6
50s*5
55s*3+1

DB Cheat Lateral
30s*6*3

Single Arm Cbl Face Pull
100*4 to heavy
80*6
90*6

Rehab
Cardio 1 hour walk

Back was a crappy w/o....had no power in it I guess from all the shoveling...delts felt awsome nice and strong!

I tried abz but that wasn't happening.  Massive pain in the groin area. 

Story: Last week I was lifting a patient up several steps and pulled something in the groin area.  Not sure what it is maybe my inner hip abductors, groin area.  Its in the hip socket groin crease.  I dont have any doctors around I would be able to go to b/c its not a big thing in my area.

This week I will change my routine around....take legs out....edit all my compund movements and such.  Just gonna work my way around it try my hand at some very light cardio and try to ice it without freezing my manhood off 

EDIT: Just looked at some anatomy pictures I have and where the pain is ranging from and what I can palpate it seems to be the Sartorius.  Could be a strain not sure of the level but the tensil strength is very bad.  I tried some trunk twists with my feet planted and could to about rep two before the pain was just rediculous.  I don't know exactly how bad it is b/c the muscles around compensate for all my other movements and b/c its such a small muscle I'm not sure how bad it is.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2006)

Good lookin w/o Brother Bolt!!! Hope your injury is okay my Friend!!! I read about all that snow you guys got, the paper said it was 26.9", a record!!! Holy cow my Friend, I don't envy you!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 13, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I read about all that snow you guys got, the paper said it was 26.9", a record!!! Holy cow my Friend, I don't envy you!!!


  Yea it was a pain!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 13, 2006)

OUCH !!!!!!  Take it easy there Dead !!!  Enjoy the snow. thanks for taking it so we didn't get it    I hate snow .


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 13, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> OUCH !!!!!!  Take it easy there Dead !!!  Enjoy the snow. thanks for taking it so we didn't get it    I hate snow .


Any time bud!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 13, 2006)

I think it's a great workout, Dead...especially those Military presses...your a BEAST!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> All I can say is there was ALOT of shoveling, bad food, and no sleep heh!


I thought all firemen were supposed to be renowned good cooks....


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 14, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I think it's a great workout, Dead...especially those Military presses...your a BEAST!!


 Thanks hun!  I've done better but I guess it will take time to get back to those numbers.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I thought all firemen were supposed to be renowned good cooks....


Just b/c it was bad doesn't mean it tasted bad heh.  It was bad for me but tasted damn good LOL!

Only healthy thing was the chicken soup.  After that it went downhill LOL.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

u need to make the diifference...
hmmm...3 alarm chili....


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u need to make the diifference...
> hmmm...3 alarm chili....


 

Yea we had something like that then the leftovers went on some nachos....mmmmmmm....but I wont keep going I know all you people are trying to lose weight so I wouldn't want to tempt you!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

so..what happens...u eat something hot-n-spicey..then get a call out and while u are fighting the blaze....your stomach tells you it's in need of a bathroom...ASAP.... ?


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so..what happens...u eat something hot-n-spicey..then get a call out and while u are fighting the blaze....your stomach tells you it's in need of a bathroom...ASAP.... ?


Just dont answer your stomach...

You'd be surprised how fast you forget about that when your actually fighting a fire!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

u must have a stomach of steel...


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u must have a stomach of steel...


  I guess you could say that!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2006)

Brother Bolt, hows it goin my Friend???


----------



## Pylon (Feb 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u must have a stomach of steel...



Is that different than abs of steel?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

not a topic I really wanted to...'touch' upon...


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 14, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Bolt, hows it goin my Friend???


Heya big guy!  Its going good...how about you how was you v-day?  I just spent some time with my girlfriend and cooked her a nice dinner.  Didn't do anything to special.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 14, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Is that different than abs of steel?


Its a whole nother ball game


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> not a topic I really wanted to...'touch' upon...


----------



## Devlin (Feb 14, 2006)

Has the body recovered from the the great snow removal workout yet?


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 14, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Has the body recovered from the the great snow removal workout yet?


Yes mam indeed it did!  Back gets sore when sitting at my comp for to long but other then that I'm fine.  Once this groin issue subsides I will be able to get back at it!  

Honestly the only thing I am looking forward to is my circuit training....I love that stuff!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 14, 2006)

No training today.  I didn't even bother with cardio....I dont want to push the issue!  Tomorrow I will probably do chest and something I'm not sure at all.

Friday will be arms I guess and next week I will do the same cutting legs and circuit training out.  Hopefully by next week I will recover completely!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

hey-
sounds like u had a good V-Day....spending some quality time w/ your significant other....I miss that...glad u have that in your life, brotha...


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey-
> sounds like u had a good V-Day....spending some quality time w/ your significant other....I miss that...glad u have that in your life, brotha...


I dont really like v-day to be honest with you.  As a kid I worked in a resturaunt b/c its such a busy day so i never enjoyed it then.  Then a few years ago my grandmother died v-day morning.  

History/Story:
When I moved to jersey as a little boy my father worked to much to raise me...owning his own resturaunt and all...so my grandmother raised me.  I spent 6 day out of the week at my grandmothers house...slept there ate there did everything there.  Did this for about 5 or 6 years.  Then one day I was actually with my father spending some time with him when my grandmother called.  She was alone and wasn't feeling to good and wanted to know if I wanted to come over for dinner.  I responded no b/c I wasn't feeling good either and I wanted to spend some time with my father.  That was Feb 13 night.  Little did I know those were the last words I'd ever speak to her again b/c as I went to sleep she got deathly ill and was rushed to the hospital.  At 7:15 am the next morning she died of internal bleeding.  I would never again get to say good bye or I love you to the only person who had ever taken the time to show me life and raise me.  It took me a good 3 years to get over her death and I still blame myself for it b/c maybe if I had been there I could have picked the signs up sooner....gotten her to the hospital sooner and she could still be alive today.

So in a nutshell I hate that damn day.  Every year since I have gone to church every v-day morning to light a candle and say a prayer.  I do not really celebrate it and it has caused some downfalls in relationships in the past but luckily my current girlfriend is to good to me so she understands.

And hey in time my friend the universe will unfold and all will come together for you....just give it time.  A girl would be lucky to have you!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 15, 2006)

*2-15-06 Chest*

God I feel like a decrepit old man.  My warm ups, stretching, rehab, and cool downs take longer then my damn workouts!

Chest:
Flat DB Press
60s*6
70s*4
70s*3.5 drop 55s*4

Incline Smith Press
135*5*2

Dips
BW*6*2

DB Pullovers
70*6*2

Rehab
Slow Walking Cooldown/ice-groin


Nothing special....was happy with the dips finally got a solid 6 with my own body weight.  Gonna keep going until I can get 12 then add some weight!

I should not have done Db presses today b/c of the walking with the extra weight and my hurt groin but I wasn't feeling bb pressing at all so I just said fuq it.  It bothered me a little but I was very carefull with it!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

Don't wory, DB- most people don't like it. Sorry to hear what happened to your grandmother. I had a friend who was 'claimed' by cancer while I was in Europe in the military. My last conversation with him was me yelling at him. (he wasn't sick then, or didn't let me know he was)
Not as close to me as your grams was to you, but I know how you feel about not getting to say good bye...



			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> And hey in time my friend the universe will unfold and all will come together for you....just give it time. A girl would be lucky to have you!


hey..that's what my mother says too!  (but, I think she's biased..)


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey..that's what my mother says too!  (but, I think she's biased..)


 

Well if you lived closer to me I'd hook you up with someone but you live to damn far!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

...a Jersey girl?


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 15, 2006)

I see the journal whore group is still at it


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...a Jersey girl?


I could find one I'm sure!  How hard could it be they are all over the place!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 15, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I see the journal whore group is still at it


Hey someone has to whore up my own journal....no one else does so I do it myself


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 15, 2006)

Not too bad of a workout DB....I can't wait for your groin to feel better so you can do a leg workout....My fave day is legs, so I tend to pay attention to what everyone else is doing that day


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 15, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Not too bad of a workout DB....I can't wait for your groin to feel better so you can do a leg workout....My fave day is legs, so I tend to pay attention to what everyone else is doing that day


I concure  I love doing legs.  I learned to love it ever since I tore my rotator b/c that was all I could do so I was working legs twice a week.  For a few months.  It was great LOL.

But you will notice my favorite workout of all are my back w/o's so i always put a little more effort into them!  But give me a week or so and I'll be throwin some wing dingers into this journal heh!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I can't wait to feel your groin, don't pay attention to what everyone else is doing


....it IS hump day.....

[ no offense meant...all in good fun..]


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ....it IS hump day.....
> 
> [ no offense meant...all in good fun..]



Burner's mind is ALWAYS in the gutter.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm training to be a dirty old man....don't want Gary to be lonely...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2006)

Sorry about your Grandma my Friend, keep your chin up and your heart light Brother Bolt!!! Your doing a Great job w/ what life has thrown at you my Friend, Believe in yourself as you are, and your gonna be just fine!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 15, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> God I feel like a decrepit old man.  My warm ups, stretching, rehab, and cool downs take longer then my damn workouts!



Somebody call me ?  

Nice job Dead


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Somebody call me ?


----------



## Devlin (Feb 15, 2006)

I can relate to you and your Grandma.  I was the same way with mine, but she got sick right before Christmas one year, didn't get to come home for the holiday and died a coule days after New Year's.  It put a huge damper on Christmas and it something that haunts every Christmas now. 

Glad to see you back n the gym.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 15, 2006)

Workouts are looking good.  Sounds like a bitch of a snow you got too!  We got some down in MD, maybe a foot or so.  It wasn't that cold though, so the first few inches just melted anyway.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 15, 2006)

*Burner *- LMAO you better watch out you dont overtrain....we wouldn't want that now.

*Sean *- You got that right!  

*Arch *- Thank you my friend your words are always an insperation!  Time heals all wounds just gotta keep on truckin right!

*Dev *-  Yea it always is tuff around the holidays but its the inevitable!  And I to am glad to see me back in the gym!  LOL I missed it!  

*Pimp *- Yea man we got alot of snow but its melting down little by little.  I can't wait until its all gone forever....global warming couldn't come fast enough for me!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 15, 2006)

Alright keep whorin the journal up almost 2 full new pages in less then 24 hours!


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 15, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Alright keep whorin the journal up almost 2 full new pages in less then 24 hours!


 I finally broke 2k posts ... One more post and I have the current year.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 15, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Burner's mind is ALWAYS in the gutter.


 
just the way I like it!! 

And I'm a married woman...I can't FEEL his groin....but I can look


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 16, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I finally broke 2k posts ... One more post and I have the current year.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> just the way I like it!!
> 
> And I'm a married woman...I can't FEEL his groin....but I can look


Yes you can! :


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> just the way I like it!!
> 
> And I'm a married woman...I can't FEEL his groin....but I can look


be carefull..it is rumored....it can do tricks....he IS a fireman afterall...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> be carefull..it is rumored....it can do tricks....he IS a fireman afterall...


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> be carefull..it is rumored....it can do tricks....he IS a fireman afterall...


I guess you've experienced the good ol' "LDH" huh? heh 


L-large
D-diameter
H-hose


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 16, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I finally broke 2k posts ... One more post and I have the current year.


congrats bud!  LOL


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> be carefull..it is rumored....it can do tricks....he IS a fireman afterall...


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 17, 2006)

Ouch!

Just got back from an early morning firecall and I am to sore LOL!  Doing chest wen, chest and tri's are sore.  Then had to lift a patient up 3 flights of steps at 250lbs just about every other muscle you can think of is sore!

Oooofa!  Well no sleep and extra sore this workout should be fun!  Off to shower and eat so I can put the title of my journal to truth!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 17, 2006)

*2-17-06 Arms*

Not to happy with todays workout.....body was very sore and I didn't get much sleep.  

And I just wasn't in the mood to keep in the 4-6 rep range so I was struggling to but all I wanted was to drop the weight and hit the 8-10 rep range.  So I'm all over the map with the reps.

Bi's:
DB Curl
40s*6
45s*3 drop 30s*8

BB Curl
70*8
70*6

DB Hammer Curl
35s*6
40s*4

HS Preacher Curl
70*6

Tri's:
DB Skull Crusher
35s*6*3

DB French Press
65*8*2

Vbar Pushdown
110*8
130*6

Standing Cable Crunch (only ab work I can do with the hurt hip)
Rehab
5 minute cooldown walk

All in all just another page in the book.  Another week down and next week will be worse.  All isolation movements and machines!!  I hate machines but I need this hip to heal so no dealing with DB's or BB's!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 17, 2006)

Way to tough it out Dead !   Are you taking Rocco's place as the accident prone IM'er ?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I guess you've experienced the good ol' "LDH" huh? heh
> 
> 
> L-large
> ...


Just the one I was given at birth, my brotha....


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 17, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Way to tough it out Dead !   Are you taking Rocco's place as the accident prone IM'er ?


I guess so LOL....I'm trying to fix it one injury at a time.  Once this hip flexor issue is over I am just going to take it nice and easy not try to push my body to far! Can't afford to keep getting injured!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Just the one I was given at birth, my brotha....


LOL well you are a lucky man then 

Now you just need to share the wealth with as many fine ladies as possible my friend!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2006)

well...I DO work in a night club...


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 17, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> LOL well you are a lucky man then
> 
> Now you just need to share the wealth with as many fine ladies as possible my friend!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2006)

Thats a solid w/o Brother Bolt!!! Nothin wrong with machines my Friend!!! Take it easy and heal, wishing you nothing but the best my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 17, 2006)

Burner - Yes you have the upper hand LOL

Sean - Awww did we offend you 

Arch - Thank you my friend!  Your words mean alot!  I think the one thing I am really missing are my deadlifts and b/o rows!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 17, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Sean - Awww did we offend you



You ass !!!  I just think it's "weird" you and burner like to discuss your manhood together


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 17, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thats a solid w/o Brother Bolt!!! Nothin wrong with machines my Friend!!! Take it easy and heal, wishing you nothing but the best my Friend!!!



Sweet new Ava Arch... You're making me want to draw one up for you... Now if only my damn study/drawing board room was clean enough to work in...


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 17, 2006)

Look at me a-whorin up DB's journal !!!!..... I guess it helps I just had a bunch of caffeine !


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Sweet new Ava Arch... You're making me want to draw one up for you... Now if only my damn study/drawing board room was clean enough to work in...


  Draw away my Friend!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 17, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Draw away my Friend!!!


The problem is, my drawing/study room has basically become a storage room while we're reorganizing the house, so I don't really have anywhere to spread out and do my thing....


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 17, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> You ass !!!  I just think it's "weird" you and burner like to discuss your manhood together


Hey when your as stacked as me you have no problem talkin about it


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 17, 2006)

Damn sean you whore!  You are suppose to do it with two people....and being bi-polar doesn't count!

Man I have work in like 4 hours I need to get some sleep!  Whore away my friend!  Makes me look like I'm popular!

PS clear up that damn room so you can draw me out a tattoo!


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 17, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn sean you whore!  You are suppose to do it with two people....and being bi-polar doesn't count!
> 
> Man I have work in like 4 hours I need to get some sleep!  Whore away my friend!  Makes me look like I'm popular!
> 
> PS clear up that damn room so you can draw me out a tattoo!


A tattoo eh??? Of what? Your lover, Burner  

I'm not bi-polar, I'm a schizophrenic(sp?), thanks...

If you have to get up in 4 hours, I don't even know if I'd bother going to sleep... make just stock up on some caffeine .


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 18, 2006)

tattoos??? Feel free to draw me an Angel tattoo!!! LOL, hope you get some rest Brother Bolt!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey nice toughing out the workout when whole body hurting  

By the way....I'm all for the you sharing with the ladies


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 18, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> A tattoo eh??? Of what? Your lover, Burner
> 
> I'm not bi-polar, I'm a schizophrenic(sp?), thanks...
> 
> If you have to get up in 4 hours, I don't even know if I'd bother going to sleep... make just stock up on some caffeine .


  No I'm gonna get his tat on my ass....I'm getting a maltese cross for the fire dept on the back of my shoulder....rather large though so theres gonne be alot of detail to it.  I'll fill ya in tomorrow on it....I'm late for a dinner party deal right now!

Yea I slept and it sucked LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 18, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> tattoos??? Feel free to draw me an Angel tattoo!!! LOL, hope you get some rest Brother Bolt!!!


I did....I'm a tuff one though I stuck it out LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 18, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> By the way....I'm all for the you sharing with the ladies


 Sounds like a party to me


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 19, 2006)

oy..the abuse I take....


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oy..the abuse I take....


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 19, 2006)

I think Sean should draw cartoon pics of all of our group


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 19, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I think Sean should draw cartoon pics of all of our group



Would I get commission for that?


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 20, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Would I get commission for that?


Always about the money with kids these days....what ever happen to doing it for the love!!! :angry:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Hey I better get a kick back it started in my journal


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 20, 2006)

Slept in to late today everyone no gym!  

I had a big venison dinner last night...my father a bunch of friend and I always hold an annual venison dinner.  10 varieties of venison wild turkey pheasent and what ever wild game we get.  This year we had about 140 people attend which was the biggest year ever.  

Well I had 4 hours of sleep prior to sunday....I was cooking all morning and afternoon then serving all these people.  I was running up and down a 30 step flight of steps non stop for like 2 hours.  Feet were killing me b/c I had boots on not my running sneakers.  

At the end of the night after everyone left we ate then started with the sangria.  I never got drunk or anything just was so tired from the whole day and not getting any sleep I passed out and never set my alarm clock.  So today is a rest day I'll go tuesday, wen and friday!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I don't really have anywhere to spread out and do my thing....


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 20, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

>


Yea I hear ya on that one...damn those lazy college kids all they do all day is sit around, smoke pot, get drunk, and listen to that rap music stuff all day


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea I hear ya on that one...damn those lazy college kids all they do all day is sit around, smoke pot, get drunk, and listen to that rap music stuff all day



Damn, I'm suddenly feeling very nostalgic.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 20, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Damn, I'm suddenly feeling very nostalgic.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 20, 2006)

PRRS Workout Chart

Well the link I posted is just what I will be taking to the gym in order to keep track of my workouts.  Print it, put it in a clipboard, and your set to go!

Just if someone wanted to try my routine this would be easy for em to just print out!


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 20, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> *Always about the money with kids these days....what ever happen to doing it for the love!!!* :angry:



Oh, I would if I had time  However, drawing cartoon character of the whole group in the style I'd want to use would take FOREVER.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2006)

Hope all is well for you my Friend!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 20, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea I hear ya on that one...damn those lazy college kids all they do all day is sit around, smoke pot, get drunk, and listen to that rap music stuff all day



Yes, that's a perfect description of me


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 20, 2006)

Sean - LOL yea I hear ya I'm a lazy one to but I wish I had more time to be lazy.  My schedual is so full its not even funny!

Archi - Heya bud I'm doing good....feeling a tad under the weather very scared of getting sick!  I'm gonna take some meds and take in some extra water and get some good rest tonight.  I really can't afford to get sick AGAIN!


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 20, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Sean - LOL yea I hear ya I'm a lazy one to but I wish I had more time to be lazy. My schedual is so full its not even funny!



I was being sarcastic, hence the eye rolling similie


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 20, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I was being sarcastic, hence the eye rolling similie


Bull you know you are   You have to be you bought 6 months of whey!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 20, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Bull you know you are   You have to be you bought 6 months of whey!!!



Ok, I am somewhat lazy, but the pot, drinkng, and rap music.... not so much .

I do love going to the gym though, so am I still lazy?  Buying 6 months of whey isn't being lazy, it's being smart... Makes it a lot more convienant, not to mention cheaper .


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 20, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Ok, I am somewhat lazy, but the pot, drinkng, and rap music.... not so much .
> 
> I do love going to the gym though, so am I still lazy?  Buying 6 months of whey isn't being lazy, it's being smart... Makes it a lot more convienant, not to mention cheaper .



I am a very motivated person but I can be lazy at times!  Hmm drinking I mean c'mon I'm a fireman! Rap eh not so much Pot I should just plead the 5th on that!

Yes you are right its smart b/c its cheaper but i just couldn't do it....I need variety!


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 21, 2006)

Plead the 5th?  Uh oh.  DB likes his doobies eh?  Haha.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 21, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Plead the 5th?  Uh oh.  DB likes his doobies eh?  Haha.


Hey I wont lie I've tried the stuff...a few times....but I don't do it anymore.  Those were in my rebelous days!  Now the only high I get is an endorphine high!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea I hear ya on that one...damn those lazy college kids all they do all day is sit around, smoke pot, get drunk, and listen to that rap music stuff all day


I blame MTV


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I blame MTV


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I blame MTV


*MTV* is the *"DEVIL"*


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 21, 2006)

*2-21-06 Back/delts Rep Range*

Today was an off day!  I was so busy with everything I had to do that I didn't get into the gym until late!!!  I had to work in with every machine b/c no one uses free weights---see thats why I ALWAYS use free weights!

Back:
Vbar Pulldown
120*8
135*6
120*8
120*6

HS Horz row
120*10*3

HS Low Row
140*12*2

HS CG Cbl Row
135*13
120*14

Delts:
Smith Milt Press
115*8
135*6*2 PR!!

Rev Pec Dec
75*12*2

HS Side Lateral-1arm at a time
80*15*2

Overall a decent workout if i didn't have to work in with everyone!  Hit a PR on MP's!  It was hard to not go in and do my BB rows and all that good stuff I love but I think I did an excellent job staying in my rep range without knowing how much weight to use.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2006)

Excellent w/o Brother Bolt, fantastic PR, and HOLY Sh**!!! 80 pound laterals???


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 21, 2006)

Damn!  You've got some strong delts there!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 21, 2006)

Nice wo Dead  

Congrats on the PR and staying in your rep range


----------



## Devlin (Feb 21, 2006)

Great job there.  I hate when you have to work in on a machine.  It's why I frequently alter my workout order so I can avoid working in.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 21, 2006)

Arch - Thank you my friend!  I don't think the weight transfers the way you are thinking.  I find the pulley systems works oddly and I have the same amount of tension with 1 arm or two but it is more comfortable to lift uni rather then at the same time.  I can focuse on the medial delts more rather then the traps/rhomboids/anterior delts/and arm posture,position,and pressure

TT - Heh I have always been strong with my side laterals....just one of those things I'm gifted with  Refere to Archi's answer though.

Gary - Thanks GW!  I was happy with the weights for Milt Press's...didn't think I'd get that high but my major accomplishment was staying in the rep ranges.  I was very pleased!!

Dev - Thank you hun!  Yes I HATE workin in with people thats why I have arranged my day so I can workout earlier in the day when there isn't a soul in the gym....if I had to lift this way ever day I would never be able to stick to a routine!


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 22, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey I wont lie I've tried the stuff...a few times....but I don't do it anymore.  Those were in my rebelous days!  Now the only high I get is an endorphine high!



Liar!  Hehe.  That's cool.  Whatever works for you.

By the way, I feel your pain on the machine usage.  When I trashed my shoulder most leg exercises were a no go with free weights as I had no way to support the weight.  God that was excruciating.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 22, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Liar!  Hehe.  That's cool.  Whatever works for you.
> 
> By the way, I feel your pain on the machine usage.  When I trashed my shoulder most leg exercises were a no go with free weights as I had no way to support the weight.  God that was excruciating.


 

Finally someone who see's eye to eye with me LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 22, 2006)

OK no gym today....it would just be counter productive!

Got to sleep late....had a car fire in the middle of the night....to many areas sore to work out again...and I have alot of stuff to take care off!  

Friday will be a chest/bi/tri day!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 22, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> OK no gym today....it would just be counter productive!
> 
> Got to sleep late....had a car fire in the middle of the night....to many areas sore to work out again...and I have alot of stuff to take care off!
> 
> Friday will be a chest/bi/tri day!



Enjoy the day of "rest"


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 22, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Enjoy the day of "rest"


 TY Hun


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2006)

ooh new journal


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2006)

Busy night my Friend, enjoy the Rest!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 23, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> ooh new journal


Damn man haven't seen you in like ages!  Glad ya could come by!

How the hell ya been?  Did you start a new journal yet I know you stopped using your other one a while back!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2006)

Heya bolt!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

he's not here....hmm..maybe he's out playing with a hose....
 HA! HAR WHOOO! Dam, that's funny...


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 23, 2006)

Yea yea shat up!

Sorry guys been workin alot the past few days!!  Strain isn't getting any better with all this lifting at work its out of control!  Hopefully next week will be better!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

that's what I say about my lifting....


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that's what I say about my lifting....


LOL give it time bud....at least your not injured like myself!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey, Deadbolt I see you around in everyone elses journals, so I thought I might as well start reading along in yours too.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 24, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> LOL give it time bud....at least your not injured like myself!



 No injuring yourself or are you just looking for someone to massage away all the aches and pains


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 24, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey, Deadbolt I see you around in everyone elses journals, so I thought I might as well start reading along in yours too.


Thanks for stopping in bud!  I try to make my rounds as regular as possible but there are so many its tuff to hit em all every day!  I know I haven't been by yours in a while!  Either way thanks for poppin in!  Its gonna be a fun ride!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 24, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> No injuring yourself or are you just looking for someone to massage away all the aches and pains


  I'd let you message that area even if I wasn't injured but I dont think my girlfriend would appreciate it 

I'd rather not be injured though....really been screwing up my workouts!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 24, 2006)

*2-24-06 Rep Range Chest/Bi's/Tri's*

Today was just a fast light workout.  I didn't push anything to the max just went with the flow.

Chest:
Flat BB Press
135*8
145*6*2

Decline BB Press
135*10*2

Incline DB Fly
25s*12
30s*10

Bi's:
BB Curl
70*8
70*6

DB Curls
30s*8*2

DB Hammer Curl
25s*12
30s*12

Tri's:
Pushdown
130*8*2

BB Skull Crusher
50*10
60*10

HS Tri Ext.
80*12
70*15

All in all a happy workout....felt good!  Got some nice pumps...arms are looking really good.  Maybe b/c I just shaved em   So now I can see more veins heh.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 24, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Today was just a fast light workout.  I didn't push anything to the max just went with the flow.
> 
> Chest:
> Flat BB Press
> ...



GIRL !!!!  Haha, good w/o DB


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 24, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> GIRL !!!!  Haha, good w/o DB


Exactly thats what I get and your missing b/c of it  or its just that I'm better looking 

Thanks bud....I wish I could get back to my normal routine though!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2006)

*Excellent* w/o Brother Bolt, hows everything???


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice one Dead


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks archie and gary....its going good!

I have a busy weekend ahead of me!  Tonight(friday) I have a fire dept dinner....gonna try not to drink but you know how us firemen are!  Then tomorrow(saturday) I have work bright and early (ouch that hurts) then I have to ride for my ambulance from 6pm to 6am sunday morning.  Then hopefully I can take a ride up the country to run my dog some and enjoy the outdoors a bit!  Oh yea and try to hit the gym for back/delts again!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2006)

Busy Busy weekend my Friend!!! Hope it all goes smoothly for you!!! Back/Delts, oh yeah.............looking forward to my new routine!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 24, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Busy Busy weekend my Friend!!! Hope it all goes smoothly for you!!! Back/Delts, oh yeah.............looking forward to my new routine!!!


Thats it I'm converting everyone!  You dev a few weeks the whole world will be doing it!!!



Ok be realistic maybe not the whole world but you know what I mean!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thats it I'm converting everyone!  You dev a few weeks the whole world will be doing it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok be realistic maybe not the whole world but you know what I mean!


     You *NEVER* know!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 24, 2006)

how is the hip/groin doing?? Are we gonna see any leg workouts in here this week?


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 24, 2006)

I dont think there will be any hip/leg work this week. I'm going to take it light all machines one more week b/c its not as healed up as I'd like it to be!  

Damn deadication isn't the word....after a long night of partying....more drinking then partying I still come on to answer my friends!  Man I dont know what I would do without this board and all these people!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 25, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thats it I'm converting everyone!  You dev a few weeks the whole world will be doing it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok be realistic maybe not the whole world but you know what I mean!



You coverting them  I thought I was the one that started the tend   

I don't think you have enough scheduled for the weekend.  Plus I didn't see any dates with the girlfriend scheduled in there.  

Great workout. Take it easy on the legs and before you know it the leg workouts will be back where they were.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 25, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> You coverting them  I thought I was the one that started the tend
> 
> I don't think you have enough scheduled for the weekend.  Plus I didn't see any dates with the girlfriend scheduled in there.
> 
> Great workout. Take it easy on the legs and before you know it the leg workouts will be back where they were.


We'll take it as a team effort 

Yea I had the fire dept. dinner and my girlfriend came as well but today saturday I didn't get to see her.  I'll get more on that in a minute.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 25, 2006)

WHAT A NIGHT!!!!

Well after being a bit hungover at work all day and only having 3 hours of sleep under my belt I went to my ambulance corp. to ride my duty shift!  Had a drunk who was in pain so we brought him to the hospital...after that we get called out to a lady with troubled breathing.  No biggy right.  We get there she is hyper ventilating...medics come say she is ok and they get released.

Now we need to get her out of the house....OH YEA FORGOT TO SAY SHE WAS 400LBS+...so we decided to call the fire dept for a lift assist.  We get bucket/stretcher combo set up for her and as we assist her up she collapses.  Legs gave out.  She wasn't looking very good.  So we get her into the bucket and she still looked really bad.  So as everyone was standing around doing nothing I go check on her only to find no pulse and she wasn't breathing!

My next words where priceless to all the people there....UH GUYS WE HAVE A BIG FUCKIN PROBLEM!!!...me and 4 other guys picker her up carried her down 10 steps and out of her house and I began CPR on her.  I got the duty of compressions....45 minutes of compressions isn't easy.

Well wish it was a happy ending but she didn't make it.  I feel bad we couldn't do more for her but she had no chance of living past tonight.  It was just her time to go.  I will never forget her face when I looked at her on the ground and realised what was happening....just an image burned into my mind forever.  It wasn't my first code so I don't know why but her face has made an impression on me forever!

And for those of you who didn't enjoy the story b/c it was pretty and pink.....welcome to my life and the harsh reality of this world.  This is the stuff people dont see day to day and this is the stuff us who go above and beyond have to deal with every day.  So if you dont enjoy it I'm sorry but the truth does hurt and as much as everyone wants to think this stuff doesn't happenin it does and I'm there every day trying to save these people.  So next time you see a fireman or an emt just think of me and what we really go through day in and out trying to save lives and maybe one day it may just be yours!

PS I will probably have to go to court for this b/c the family will try to screw me and my partners over trying to say it was our fault.  So you see what we deal with?  We try to save their lives and everyone else is trying to get a quick buck off of us b/c they are all pieces of shit.

Sorry very emotional night!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Devlin (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey DB---Rough weekend.  There really isn't anything anyone can say that will make you feel better except that you have our support and thanks for what you do every day.  Don't stress the possibility of a law suit.  Just make sure you and your partner document everything little detail of the call.  Sounds to me if the shit should fall on anyone it should be the medics who blew the call off basically.  I know how you feel, after I worked 8 years at a level two trauma center (in southern NJ) I saw the good, the bad, and the ugly.  The face I will never be able to erase from my mind is a 6 year old blond hair, blue eyed girl who drowned in a pool in nov while dad was playing S&M games


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2006)

My heart goes out to you my Friend!!! Keep that chin up and your Heart light, you did all you could BRother Bolt, I for one salute you!!! You have and do an Amazing job my Friend, I'm grateful there are people like you out there!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 26, 2006)

WoW DB    I cannot imagine how I would react to that situation.  Like Angel said, I am so grateful you and the others that do your job .  And the fact that people would take you to court is just a sad commentary of the world we live in.  
Best of luck to you and your crew , now and forever


----------



## Pylon (Feb 26, 2006)

Sounds like a rough night.  But try to think of all the poeple who wouldn't be here if it weren't the work you guys put in each day.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 26, 2006)

It's already been said well by others, but just know the majority of folks are appreciative of your skills and services.  I know I am.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey everyone Thank You Very Much!

You don't know how much it means to get some support from people!  Ussually everyone is pissed b/c the person died and they give me grief!  There were alot of people at the hospital who had no buisness being there and all they could say is we didn't do it right....these where normal folk who can't even tie their shoes telling me how to do my job....eh fuck off!

Well I know I'll end up going to court thats a given but there is nothing to get me or my crew on.  We did nothing wrong.  We brought her out of the house the safest and most secure way...all other options were conisder and attempted but her size was far to great for any of them.

So our only option was to bring her out this way and due to her size her air way was comprimised and I reacted on that immediatly....within seconds of realizing she was not breathing we began CPR and AED.  I'm just glad I was there b/c if I wasn't there she would have been there for 10minutes before someone noticed her!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2006)

Thats why we are here my Friend, My heart, thoughts and Prayers go out to you!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 26, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> So our only option was to bring her out this way and *due to her size *her air way was comprimised and I reacted on that immediatly....within seconds of realizing she was not breathing we began CPR and AED.  I'm just glad I was there b/c if I wasn't there she would have been there for 10minutes before someone noticed her!



Key words...*Due to her size*  Sorry this is going to sound very cruel but she was headed to an early grave regardless.  You did all you could for her, but she stacked the odds against you by being obese.  Knowing the area up the way I do, I'm not surprised they would sue.  As I said before make sure everything is documented to cover your ass. WE support you  regardless of the outcome because we know you did and will do everything in your power to help.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow, what a weekend DB.  I hope the family doesn't try to sue you or anything.  Although I know they probably won't win, there are laws in place to protect people in situations like that, the whole court scene and everything is a hassle.  I hate people sometimes.

I don't think I could handle that job, although I'm sure when the converse happens (You bring someone back from a code) it is one of the best feelings in the world.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 26, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thats why we are here my Friend, My heart, thoughts and Prayers go out to you!!!


Thank you my friend!

Not just to archi but EVERYONE!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 26, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Key words...*Due to her size*  Sorry this is going to sound very cruel but she was headed to an early grave regardless.  You did all you could for her, but she stacked the odds against you by being obese.  Knowing the area up the way I do, I'm not surprised they would sue.  As I said before make sure everything is documented to cover your ass. WE support you  regardless of the outcome because we know you did and will do everything in your power to help.


Yea I knew something was wrong but we are only certified to do so much ya know....so I did what the laws allowed me to do and in the safest manner I could for her.  Its just ashame her body had gotten to the point that little bit of stress would cause her to just shut down.

Now don't get me wrong I'm not defending her....I see no need for anyone to ever be like that.  And I don't agree with any of this thyroid shit or its genetics!  Bullshit!!  There is medicine to counter all that good stuff and with proper food and exercise you can manage you body!

Yes my crew chief spent about 3 hours writing re-writing proof reading etc etc to make sure our report was perfect.  Everything is documented and I know we are clear but its a shame that I can guarantee within the next 7 years I will end up going to court for it!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 26, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Wow, what a weekend DB.  I hope the family doesn't try to sue you or anything.  Although I know they probably won't win, there are laws in place to protect people in situations like that, the whole court scene and everything is a hassle.  I hate people sometimes.
> 
> I don't think I could handle that job, although I'm sure when the converse happens (You bring someone back from a code) it is one of the best feelings in the world.


Yea I hate people as well....and in court we would look like the bad guys.  So in the report if I didn't say I checked for vitals they would assume I was negligent never checked her and would pull some shit like I wasn't even in the room and she had been dead long before I even got to her so we have to document EVERYTHING that happened right down to how many knots I put in my shoe laces!

Its not a job for everyone.  Now don't get me wrong the second I realized she was coding I clicked and was filled with adrenalin(sp?) and its like no high you will ever experience.  Its funny how things you go to school for are never in your mind but in an instance like that 6 months of training just poured into my head and went into action directing, ordering those who had frozen up, and teaching those under me what to do!

I was honestly in my element and thats why I love this job....but dont get me wrong I have a heart and as soon as I left the ER and saw this ladies family walking over ot me I felt like shit.  I felt like I had let them down.  But you just have to remember 95% of the people that need CPR and are that bad don't make it and I put my 100% into keeping her alive and it wasn't happenin.  So I know I did my best and thats all I can offer.

And yes when you are able to save someones life there is no better feeling....better then delivering a baby.  I didn't bring a new life into this world I brought a life that was once gone back into this world to see another day and its the best feeling ever!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 26, 2006)

Well this weekend ended GREAT!

Today sunday I got my golden lab and drove up the country with my father.  We haven't spent a day together in months!  So it was just some great bonding time and really got to catch up with him.  I walked to woods for hours with my dog and father forgetting what had happened and enjoying the moment.  The trip came to a perfect end as I loaded my dog up and enjoyed the sunset over the mountain tops and a nice cold beer to settle my nerves even more.  At that moment I realized no matter what happens life is good as long as you make it good.  You get out what you put into it I say!

Then a nice few hours with my girlfriend snuggling on the couch watching our ussual sunday tv shows.  Just a great end to my weekend! (Through that one in there for ya Dev)


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 26, 2006)

That's good to hear DB, you deserve it .


----------



## Devlin (Feb 27, 2006)

Glad you were able to end the weekend on a nice relaxing note, you earned it.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 27, 2006)

Sounds like a good way to unwind...except for the snuggling part....sissy....


----------



## Devlin (Feb 27, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good way to unwind...except for the snuggling part....sissy....




Hey now snuggling leads to other things ya know


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 27, 2006)

Always feels good to get in some relaxing family time.  It's easy, unfortunately, to kind of forget about spending time with your family when you work, goto school, and have a lot of other responsibilities at the same time.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 27, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Wow, what a weekend DB.  I hope the family doesn't try to sue you or anything.  Although I know they probably won't win, there are laws in place to protect people in situations like that, the whole court scene and everything is a hassle.  I hate people sometimes.



There is an easy way to fix the whole court issue.  If you bring a suit against someone and you want a monetary settlement, that is fine.  If you lose, you pay the defendant 25% of the monetary sum you were asking for + their legal fees and court costs.  Goodbye frivolous law suits.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 27, 2006)

I agree with you DB...life is what you make of it..(of course sometimes it does kick you in the ass  )


----------



## Pylon (Feb 27, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Hey now snuggling leads to other things ya know



Well, yeah, but I didn't see anything in his post about that.  Double sissy.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2006)

Spending time with the significant other, GOOD TIMES my Friend, you deserve it!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 27, 2006)

*Sean *- Thanks bud! I appreciate it!

*Dev *- Thanks hun I'm glad it ended that way as well!

*Py *- Oh my man you dont remember the days of dating huh?  You must be married to long!  Sux to get old I guess 

*Dev II* - Ahh the ol' jersey girl always pulls through for me!

*Pimp *- How true my friend!  Past few months things have been snow balling down hill in my life and now I'm digging in and taking control over it again!  Little steps but I will regain my life once again to where I am happy!

*BM *- Man I wish that would happen I'd be rolling in the $$ with all the law suits I've had!!!  Ever think of running for president 

*Billie *- I agree it does come to bite ya in the butt sometimes but ya just gotta roll with the punches and keep on truckin as I always say!!  For every bad day there is a good day around the corner to make up for it! 

*Py II* - Ahhhh a true gentleman will never kiss and tell!  Plus my girlfriend reads this from time to time so I can't put anything to juicy in here or I'd be in the dog house!  I'll give you married folk the good stuff when I see ya in person 

*Archie *- Thank you my friend!  I dont know what was better...watching to sun set over the mountains in total peace or holding her in my arms.  I know what would be perfect is if I could combine the both but she doesn't share the pashion for the wildernes like I do...she is a beach girl!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 28, 2006)

*2-28-06 Back/Bi's*

Ya today was suppose to be back/shoulders but I met up with my cousin and we decided on bi's.  no big deal!

I also didn't write down my weights at all but I remebered the exercises.  Sorry was jsut an impulse workout!

Back:
Pulldown*2
Rev Pulldown*2
DB Row*2
HS Horz. Row*2
Stiff Arm Rope Pulldown*2

Bi's:
BB Curl*2
Hammer Curl*2
DB Curl*2
Concentration Curl*1

Everything was in the higher reps...didn't feel heavy weights today all in the 8-12 rep range.  Walking in I intended on doing shock but that changed when I saw my cousin.  Not a big deal at all a workout is a workout in my book.  Just glad iw as able to get in there and do it!


ALSO: No legs this week....no working sets at least but I am going to do some light work and extensice stretching either tomorrow or friday.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 28, 2006)

Your cousin isn't "one of those kids" that just works their chest and biceps is he?


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 28, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Your cousin isn't "one of those kids" that just works their chest and biceps is he?


Negative he is probably the most disciplined person I know and has a degree in sports medicine....hes my idol!  he maintains about 8%BF without even trying!  Its just his day to day diet.  i tried to get him to bulk up some more but he doesn't want to!  He is massiove already but I think if he upped his cals some for a few months he could add on some mrroe mass!! 

He kows plenty but after 15 years of natural bodybuilding and a few comps he has some injuires he works around.  Just common things that he would rather not aggrivate.  So he simply works around em.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 28, 2006)

Ah, I see... Kind of a random question, but are you a mesomorph?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2006)

Good lookin w/o BRother Bolt!!! Higher reps for a change are a GOOD thing!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice impulse Dead


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 28, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Ah, I see... Kind of a random question, but are you a mesomorph?


More of an endo.  No one person can be stricly one type though so I'd be like a 7-3-1 endo-meso-ecto.

If I were to stop working and stopped keeping a decent diet I'd lose alot of muscle mass fast and put on alot of fat!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 28, 2006)

Archi & Gary thanks guy!  I wish I had more time to get into the gym lately.  it hink with the injury came extra crap to deal with LOL.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 28, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice impulse Dead



I agree, great impulse workout 

Ohh beach girl   Not that I don't like the beach, but I prefer the country. I'm not a normal 'Jersey girl'


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 28, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I agree, great impulse workout
> 
> Ohh beach girl   Not that I don't like the beach, but I prefer the country. I'm not a normal 'Jersey girl'


Thats why I love ya hun!!!  Thank you!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey, Dead.  I love to fish and hunt.  I've read in here that you do to.  So what do you go after?


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 28, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey, Dead.  I love to fish and hunt.  I've read in here that you do to.  So what do you go after?


Oh man I live to hunt!  Fishing is just a side thing when there is nothing to hunt!

Hunting in jersey I am limited to...deer, turkey, and small game birds.  I am a fanatic with the bow!  For god sakes I better be I spent an arm and a leg on my new setup and still have to buy more LOL.  I also hunt with shotgun and muzzleloader.  I spend alot of my time researching and setting up for coming hunting seasons.  Next month I will go plant my new food plots for the deer and set up a few feeders to help them replenish b/c there is no food out there for em!  Then in the fall I will set up another food plot to last them through the winter.  And year round I fill my feeders with random mixes of food depending on the time of the year and their needs.  Every suday I head up to the country if not to work on the farm but to run my new bird dog and train him for the upcoming small game hunt.  Got a 1 y/o yellow lab that just has to much energy LOL....so I gotta tire him out as much as possible.


Fishing there is alot, stripped bass, blue fish, tuna, hering, scate, shark, fluke, flounder, porgie, black sea bass and anything else that decided to bite LOL.  My father, brother and I have rebuilt a 30ft trojan that we take out and fish alot during the summer.  Just another love of mine!

So as you can see I live to hunt/fish....and if I'm not doing one or the other I am prepping, building, practicing or doing something to prepare for the next season or improve on what I have.  I shoot my bow all the time...live at the gun range...and love just scouting out the moutains for new spots and enjoying nature!

I was looking into becoming a conservation officer but there are alot of steps prior to being it...so I need to become a cop first then get a few years experience and apply for the job so it takes some time.  Its all a waiting game heh!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey, that's great to see you out there working to improve the habitat for our animal friends.  I've always been a suporter of Ducks Unlimited and sure wish more people were active in the conservation/improvement of land.  Most people don't realise that hunters and sportsman do more to better the environment than non-hunters and without our efforts, wild game wouldn't have a chance.  They just want to bitch about gun control and other stupid issues.  

I'm kind of fanatical about working on all my stuff during the offseason, too.  I hunt mostly ducks and upland birds.  I used to bowhunt all the time when I was younger.  Now, I don't have any friends with good property to use.  I'd like to get back into it, though.  It's a very relaxing sport.  

Sounds like you have a pretty good fishery there.  I fish mostly for Salmon and Lake Trout on Lake Huron.  I also do some inland fishing for other things like bass, pike and perch, but Salmon is where most of my time and money go.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 28, 2006)

Oh I couldn't agree with you more about non hunters and anti hunters.  But dont get me started on those ignorant folk!!!!  It just gets me  I try my best to support and help increase the habitat for wildlife and try not to play with it to much.  But sometimes we need to get in there and giveem a helping hand.  If it didn't cost so much $ to maintain everything I'd do more of it but I can only afford so much ya know!

Yea I do more big game hunting then small game hunting.  Once my bird dog is trained well enough I will be hunting small game ALOT!  But he isn't ready for it yet!  I have actually never hunted duck/goose ever in my life...well legaly.  As a kid I killed a duck with a pellet gun but that doesn't count LOL.  Not such a big thing in my area as other types of game.  I know a few people who hunt duck but never got into it myself.  I guess I filled my time with everything else LOL.

As for fish yea I only fish saltwater where the license is free and the gov't doesn't bother us to much just as long as you stay within the regulations you have free range of the ocean.  I am looking to get into fresh water fishing in my area mostly trout and am going to invest my time and a few $ converting my old youth bow into a fishing bow for some real fun LOL!  I have never gone salmon fishing either!  It looks so fun but have never gotten a chance to!

I'm telling you one day I'm gonna bring you here and we are gonna do some big game/small game hunting and some saltwater fishing as long as you get me some duck hunting and salmon fishing in lol!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 28, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I'm telling you one day I'm gonna bring you here and we are gonna do some big game/small game hunting and some saltwater fishing as long as you get me some duck hunting and salmon fishing in lol!


That sounds like a good deal.  My family has a cabin on Drummond Island.  It's right on the water (Lake Huron).  Love to have you up sometime for Ducks or Salmon.  I'll have to exchange some pics with you, but I've got to hit it so I can get up and work tomorrow.  Catch you later.

P.S.  I've got a lab, too!  She's 10, going on 1.  They are super dogs.  Great with the little one, too.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 28, 2006)

hey DB!  I didn't know you were a die hard hunter...I am more of a fisherwoman, who hunts in the offseason   I love fishing for any kind of fish, but postly crappie or catfish.  When I lived in the north I love salmon and pike 

I like deerhunting okay...used to use a shotgun in Mich. but have since started using a 30-30 down here.  I also LOVE to squirrel hunt....got my trusty .22 ruger for that.  I also just bought a new Heritage Arms .22 pistol, that has the interchangable chambers for .22 or .22 mag, it's awsome to shoot.  I got to shoot a Ruger .45 a few weekends ago, and have been thinking hard about getting one, just for the hell of it   I know that you bowhunt....do you gun hunt too?? what kind of gun do you use?


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 1, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hey DB!  I didn't know you were a die hard hunter...I am more of a fisherwoman, who hunts in the offseason   I love fishing for any kind of fish, but postly crappie or catfish.  When I lived in the north I love salmon and pike
> 
> I like deerhunting okay...used to use a shotgun in Mich. but have since started using a 30-30 down here.  I also LOVE to squirrel hunt....got my trusty .22 ruger for that.  I also just bought a new Heritage Arms .22 pistol, that has the interchangable chambers for .22 or .22 mag, it's awsome to shoot.  I got to shoot a Ruger .45 a few weekends ago, and have been thinking hard about getting one, just for the hell of it   I know that you bowhunt....do you gun hunt too?? what kind of gun do you use?


I can see the makings of an IM Salmon fishing reunion coming together here


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> That sounds like a good deal.  My family has a cabin on Drummond Island.  It's right on the water (Lake Huron).  Love to have you up sometime for Ducks or Salmon.  I'll have to exchange some pics with you, but I've got to hit it so I can get up and work tomorrow.  Catch you later.
> 
> P.S.  I've got a lab, too!  She's 10, going on 1.  They are super dogs.  Great with the little one, too.


Sounds like a plan!

Oh I love my dog he is just the greatest.....is is so big and still so young heneeds to learn to be gentle around my little cousins....he is such a brute but means well!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hey DB!  I didn't know you were a die hard hunter...I am more of a fisherwoman, who hunts in the offseason   I love fishing for any kind of fish, but postly crappie or catfish.  When I lived in the north I love salmon and pike
> 
> I like deerhunting okay...used to use a shotgun in Mich. but have since started using a 30-30 down here.  I also LOVE to squirrel hunt....got my trusty .22 ruger for that.  I also just bought a new Heritage Arms .22 pistol, that has the interchangable chambers for .22 or .22 mag, it's awsome to shoot.  I got to shoot a Ruger .45 a few weekends ago, and have been thinking hard about getting one, just for the hell of it   I know that you bowhunt....do you gun hunt too?? what kind of gun do you use?


See everyone comes out in this journal!  Thats awsome you hunt and fish....I love to ehar when women are into things like that.  Everyone thinks its only a guy sport but there are a ton of women who hunt and fish but no one wants to believe it!

I use to do alot of catfish, bass, crappie fishing when I lived in florida as well as tarpon and several others.  I miss those waters!!

As for hunting yes I am an avid bow hunter...if ya know anything about bows I shoot a Mathews Switchback  72lbs and am ordering another dozen CX Maxima Hunters.  Very nice arrows!  As for guns I shoot a Thompson Center Black Diamond muzzleloader....only about 3 years old so I refuse to spend more money and buy the 'latest' muzzleloader out there when this one is still brand new to me!  And my shotgun is actually older then me....its an old ithaca 12g and it only shoots bird/buck shot.....no slugs outta that baby.  Its an old family heirloom(sp?) that has been passed down to me.  Its like 32 y/o and I'm retiring it this year to put up on the wall.  Gotta make a decision on a new shotgun soon heh.  And have several rifles but don't use em b/c its not legal in jersey.  30-06, 30-30 lever action, 35 lever action, 22 etc etc.  I have quite the collection but those are all stored away and locked up for the week i go to NY every now and again!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I can see the makings of an IM Salmon fishing reunion coming together here


Ahhhhh yes now that sounds like a plan....I am def down for that!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 1, 2006)

I only own one gun.  It's a Browning Citori Lightning, 12 guage over/under.  I'm looking to add a rifle when I get some extra cash


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I can see the makings of an IM Salmon fishing reunion coming together here


 
well, I'd hate to make you both look bad....

My hubby has the same muzzleloader that you do, but I've never gotten into it all that much. I did get a muzzleloading pistol for Christmas, it is a Revolver, and doesn't shoot worth a shit, but is a lot of fun for target shooting, cause of the big BOOM    I never used a 12 gauge mainly because they tore my shoulder up.  When I deer hunted in Mich I used a 20 gauge youth model   it got the job done though, and still whipped your shoulder everytime because of the shorter barrel


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 1, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, I'd hate to make you both look bad....


 Looks like Billie gets to be "First Mate" on my boat.  I'm the Captain.  Guess that makes you the deckhand, Dead


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I only own one gun.  It's a Browning Citori Lightning, 12 guage over/under.  I'm looking to add a rifle when I get some extra cash


Man I wish I could afford one of them!  I was looking at a banelli over and under the other dat at a local gun shop....$1600 I was like yea right not a chance in hell LOL!

I need to invest in a new shotgun but haven't decided which there are so many good ones out there!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> No injuring yourself or are you just looking for someone to massage away all the aches and pains


what????Are you cheating on me??????


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, I'd hate to make you both look bad....
> 
> My hubby has the same muzzleloader that you do, but I've never gotten into it all that much. I did get a muzzleloading pistol for Christmas, it is a Revolver, and doesn't shoot worth a shit, but is a lot of fun for target shooting, cause of the big BOOM    I never used a 12 gauge mainly because they tore my shoulder up.  When I deer hunted in Mich I used a 20 gauge youth model   it got the job done though, and still whipped your shoulder everytime because of the shorter barrel


Oh sounds like a challange! 

Its a good gun dont get me wrong...I drop deer out to 150yds without a porblem!  I try not to shoot em that far but if its late in the day and I want to go home it has been known to happen fromt time to time LOL.

I use a 20g remington now and again for deer...its my brothers gun....and I love that thing!  I have actually killed more deer with that gun then with my own b/c I love it so much.  But I would def go with the 12g for myself....bird hunting that gun just doesn't have the punch like I like.  But then again I'm use to my ol' cannon of a shotgun so nothing has a bigger punch then that thing.  I've shot 10g's that don't have as much kick as my gun does.  Scary huh?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Looks like Billie gets to be "First Mate" on my boat.  I'm the Captain.  Guess that makes you the deckhand, Dead


Hey I'm fine with that....having a female at a higher rank....mmmmm sexy


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> what????Are you cheating on me??????


Why would she want to be with a zero when she could be with a hero!   Slacker!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 1, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Man I wish I could afford one of them!  I was looking at a banelli over and under the other dat at a local gun shop....$1600 I was like yea right not a chance in hell LOL!
> 
> I need to invest in a new shotgun but haven't decided which there are so many good ones out there!


I got a great deal on that gun $750.  My buddy is a manufacturer's rep for Browning and he sold me one of his demo guns from his shows.  It was basically new, except he used it himself to shoot trap at an event once.  It's a sweet gun.  Very versatile and easy to clean, which is always a plus after hunting ducks.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Why would she want to be with a zero when she could be with a hero!  Slacker!


at least...*I* did my legs this week.....


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 1, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey I'm fine with that....having a female at a higher rank....mmmmm sexy


A lusty, busty sea wench


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

*2-29-06 Shock Chest/Tri's*

Wow what an ass whoppin workout!  

Chest:
Inc. Smith press -/- Cbl X Over
135*8 -/- 40s*10
115*8 -/- 40s*10

Inc DB Fly -/- DB Pullover
30s*8 -/- 60x10
25s*8 -/- 65*8

HS Machine Press Dropset
120*8 -/- 90*6 -/- 60*8
~~finally found the perfect setting and form for this machine so my shoulder doesn't hurt. 

Tri's:
CG Bench -/- Pushdown
115*6 -/- 80*10
95*8 -/- 100*8

Rev Grip Pushdown -/- French Press
80*10 -/- 50*7
80*8 -/- 45*7

HS Tri Ext Dropset
70*10 -/- 60*10

Rehab

RI's 10-15s

All in all a good workout...chest got hit hard due to such short RI's.  Tri's were a bitch to do b/c they were already pre exhausted from chest and my CG Bench was a joke LOL b/c my chest was so tired I just couldn't move any weight.  But I dropped the weight nice and light and cranked out what I could.  

This entire workout felt like one giant superset....the rest was walking from exercise machine to exercise machine.

Now that i sit back and look at it....it looks like such low volume but bullshit thats an ass whoopin of a workout!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I got a great deal on that gun $750.  My buddy is a manufacturer's rep for Browning and he sold me one of his demo guns from his shows.  It was basically new, except he used it himself to shoot trap at an event once.  It's a sweet gun.  Very versatile and easy to clean, which is always a plus after hunting ducks.


Man I may have to have you send me a gun   I'll pay for shipping and the gun LOL all I need is the hookup!  

Thats a great buy man def a great deal!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> at least...*I* did my legs this week.....


Hey I'm injured!  Not fair


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> A lusty, busty sea wench


Oh you know it!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm going to Vegas with him in two weeks.  I'll see what he has that he might want to cut loose.  I can't make any promises, though, he's kinda tight about who he does it for.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn man haven't seen you in like ages!  Glad ya could come by!
> 
> How the hell ya been?  Did you start a new journal yet I know you stopped using your other one a while back!



Sorry, been busy.  I just use the same one.  I just havent worked out like I should be is all


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'm going to Vegas with him in two weeks.  I'll see what he has that he might want to cut loose.  I can't make any promises, though, he's kinda tight about who he does it for.


Hey a try is more then I had in the past.  No need to twist his arm if he has a regular shotgun he's looking to let loose maybe something with an interchangable barrel I'm down for that.  I'd kill for an over and under but no sense in my getting one just yet in my life.  Not unless it was a total steal LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Sorry, been busy.  I just use the same one.  I just havent worked out like I should be is all


Heya big man!  I hear ya I have been really busy lately but trying to my hardest to keep in the gym scene!  You know I know how you feel....

Hows life treating ya?  Still with the strong man deal or did ya slow down on that?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2006)

Havent been doing it much.  I will get back into it though, because I love to train like that.  Just been busy with a girlfriend and work.  Those two things take a LOT of time


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Havent been doing it much.  I will get back into it though, because I love to train like that.  Just been busy with a girlfriend and work.  Those two things take a LOT of time


Oh I know man...I work night shift so I lift in the morning. Thats the only reason I have set it up that way b/c I train why my old lady is in class.  If we both had the same free time I'm sure I'd spend it all with her and not go to the gym nearly as much!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Sorry, been busy. I just use the same one. I just havent worked out like I should be is all


about the same here...
Luvin' the car...the car is luvin'  the gas pumps...need to get it to the shop and get it looked at. for a V-6 car...it shold be getting better mileage than it is...other than that...oof...good stuff...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Havent been doing it much. I will get back into it though, because I love to train like that. Just been busy with a girlfriend and work. Those two things take a LOT of time


then...quit your job and let her pay your way..it IS the new world order, afterall...


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> about the same here...
> Luvin' the car...the car is luvin'  the gas pumps...need to get it to the shop and get it looked at. for a V-6 car...it shold be getting better mileage than it is...other than that...oof...good stuff...


You got the a6 or the s6?  My buddy has the s6 and my cousin just bought the new a6.  They are both nice but them turbos in the s6 is damn sweet!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> then...quit your job and let her pay your way..it IS the new world order, afterall...


Thats what I plan to do LOL....my girl will make plentty of money to support me when she is done with school so I can workout, hunt, fish, and drink margaritas all damn day while she supports me


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I'm sure I'd spend it all with her and not go to the gym nearly as much!


so...you'd be getting plenty of cardio in tho?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thats what I plan to do LOL....my girl will make plentty of money to support me when she is done with school so I can workout, hunt, fish, and drink margaritas all damn day while she supports me


I need to find me one of those...be HER arm candy boy toy...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> You got the a6 or the s6? My buddy has the s6 and my cousin just bought the new a6. They are both nice but them turbos in the s6 is damn sweet!!!


S4


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so...you'd be getting plenty of cardio in tho?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I need to find me one of those...be HER arm candy boy toy...


Oh yea


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> S4


How many mpg you gettin?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> How many mpg you gettin?


last tank, and was a lot of highway driving was reading 21mpg...this last tank, in town: 15.. 
My friggin Ford F-150 Super Crew w/ 5.4 V-8 got 14....and this is a V-6 CAR!(AND! I am driving it nice...mostly....)


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> last tank, and was a lot of highway driving was reading 21mpg...this last tank, in town: 15..
> My friggin Ford F-150 Super Crew w/ 5.4 V-8 got 14....and this is a V-6 CAR!(AND! I am driving it nice...mostly....)


Damn thats not to great...better get that bad by checked out.  I wish my silverado got that though...I'm only gettin 10mpg LOL


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> last tank, and was a lot of highway driving was reading 21mpg...this last tank, in town: 15..
> My friggin Ford F-150 Super Crew w/ 5.4 V-8 got 14....and this is a V-6 CAR!(AND! I am driving it nice...mostly....)



Heh, that's too bad... My dream car for everyday driving when I actually have a decent job is an RSX Type S .


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> A lusty, busty sea wench


 
you know I like it when you talk dirty to me



nice workout DB...gotta love shock week!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Heh, that's too bad... My dream car for everyday driving when I actually have a decent job is an RSX Type S .


I'll get it looked at.
I like Acuras; good gas mileage.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Heh, that's too bad... My dream car for everyday driving when I actually have a decent job is an RSX Type S .


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> you know I like it when you talk dirty to me
> 
> 
> 
> nice workout DB...gotta love shock week!!!!!!


Thanks....very humbling


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'll get it looked at.
> I like Acuras; good gas mileage.


 my cousin just sold his acura for the new VW GTI....odd looking car if you ask me LOL.  Considering he's only like 5'4"-5'5" he looks odd in it LOL!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 1, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> you know I like it when you talk dirty to me


Aaaarrrr Matey!......................We'll talk more about this below decks!!!

In the meantime, go polish the ship's bell, Deadbolt


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

har har! Deadbolt's the CABIN BOY!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> my cousin just sold his acura for the new VW GTI....odd looking car if you ask me LOL. Considering he's only like 5'4"-5'5" he looks odd in it LOL!


really? Heard that VW's aren't that great for reliability....hope he gota good one!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2006)

Brother Bolt, hows it goin today my Friend???


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Aaaarrrr Matey!......................We'll talk more about this below decks!!!
> 
> In the meantime, go polish the ship's bell, Deadbolt


damn at least let me watch


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> really? Heard that VW's aren't that great for reliability....hope he gota good one!


No way man those things are like rocks!  Great engins in them puppies very reliable!  They use to be great cars all the way around.  I guess give him a few years and we'll see how the newer ones are but I have never seen any problems with em and I know alot of people with em!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Bolt, hows it goin today my Friend???


Going good!  Thanks.  Just got home from work making my rounds


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 1, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> my cousin just sold his acura for the new VW GTI....odd looking car if you ask me LOL.  Considering he's only like 5'4"-5'5" he looks odd in it LOL!



That's a pretty nice ride.  I raced a guy at work who had one.  They're pretty quick too.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 2, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That's a pretty nice ride.  I raced a guy at work who had one.  They're pretty quick too.


Yea I'm still waiting for him to let me take it for a spin LOL


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey, I gotta have my way with the cabin boy every once in a while 

oh....I didn't mean to whore up your journal with all the gun talk...but I guess after all this auto talk, I shouldn't worry so much


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Hey, I gotta have my way with the cabin boy every once in a while
> 
> oh....I didn't mean to whore up your journal with all the gun talk...but I guess after all this auto talk, I shouldn't worry so much


Hey no worries hun....if everyone gets to whore their journal up with other things matters well do it here!  I enjoy the convo....and whats better then cars, guns, and good lookin women


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 2, 2006)

Stole this from another site.....I'm just relaying this so someone could view it off another board but if anyone else wants its there for your liking!




			
				Pirate said:
			
		

> How to Calculate Your Daily Calorie Needs
> 
> Harris-Benedict Formula
> A more accurate way to calculate your daily calorie needs is to determine basal metabolic rate (BMR) using multiple factors, including height, weight, age and gender, then multiply the BMR by an activity factor to determine your total daily energy expenditure (calories). One calculation method is the Harris Benedict formula.
> ...


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 2, 2006)

This is my all time favorit article I think I posted something like it in my old journal but I figured archie would enjoy reading this!  I printed it out and read it all the time when I was training for my last comp....gets ya goin!

--t-mag.com--

"So, what are you doing for a living these days?" Bob asked me. We're sitting on the couch at one of those tedious holiday get-togethers, you know, the ones where you're supposed to be nice to family members you never see except during major holidays and funerals. I think Bob is my wife's brother-in-law's second cousin or something. 

"I'm the assistant editor and a writer for Testosterone magazine," I say. Bob looks at me with a blank expression on his face, as if I'd just told him I sell handmade testicle warmers beside the freeway and was looking to open franchises across the nation. 

"It's a bodybuilding magazine," I say.

Blank expression. Deer caught in the headlights. Ronnie Coleman doing trigonometry. 

"Oh," Bob finally says, "I heard you were, like, one of those bodybuilder guys or something. So, what's that like, you know, working out every day and stuff? I just don't have time to lift weights all day, but I have been meaning to get rid of this beer belly." He takes another sip of beer. "What do you suggest?" Sip.

At first I was a little offended. I wanted to grab him up and say, "You can't tell I'm a bodybuilder?! Look at my ass! Now, if that's not a nice round squat-built piece of sirloin, I don't know what is! You think that comes naturally? I can crack walnuts with this puppy! Wanna see? Huh, punk? Do ya? Do ya?"

Then I realize this just might cause a scene and could cost me several Christmas presents. I was planning on returning any presents I got and using the money to buy a power rack, so I didn't want to jeopardize this gift getting opportunity. I also realized that old Bob probably had a certain preconceived image of a bodybuilder and I just didn't fit that image. I'm not gorilla huge; I weigh about 205 at 5'11" right now. (When I first started lifting I was a pudgy 159, so that's not too shabby.) Also, I wasn't wearing clown pants, a fluorescent string tank top, a hanky on my head and one of those little fanny packs. And isn't that what real bodybuilders are supposed to wear? 

Bob continued to sit there drinking his Natural Light, smoking a cigarette and waiting for an answer, oblivious to the fact that he'd come this close to seeing some serious walnut- crunching ass power. I tried to figure out how I could explain to the average guy what the typical T-Man does and why he does it. How could I get him to understand what it is we do, how we feel, how we live? So I took a deep breath and told him something like this:

"Well, Bob, I guess you could use the term bodybuilder if you really need a label for what it is we do. Most of us actually don't stand on stage and compete, though. We lift weights and manipulate our diets so that we'll look good naked. Sure, it's healthy too, and we'll probably live a longer and more productive life than the average guy, but mostly it's about the naked thing. Truthfully, it goes beyond even that.

"Let's be honest here. We do it because of people like you, Bob. We look at you sitting there with your gut hanging over your belt and we watch you grunt and groan just getting out of a chair. Guys like you are our inspiration, Bob. You're better than Anthony Robbins, Bill Phillips, Deepak Chopra, and Zig fucking Ziglar all wrapped up into one. We love it when guys like you talk about not having time to exercise. Every time we see you munching on a bag of potato chips, you inspire us. You're my shot in the arm, Bob, my living and breathing wake-up call, my own personal success coach. 

"You want to know what it is we do? We overcome. We're too busy to train, too, but we overcome. We're too busy to prepare healthy meals and eat them five or six times a day, but we overcome. We can't always afford supplements, our genetics aren't perfect, and we don't always feel like going to the gym. Some of us used to be just like you, Bob, but guess what? We've overcome. 

"We like to watch 'normal' people like you tell us about how they can't get in shape. We smile and nod sympathetically like we feel your pain, but actually, we're thinking that you're a pathetic piece of shit that needs to grow a spine and join a gym. You smile sheepishly and say that you just can't stay motivated and just can't stand that feeling of being sore. (For some reason you think that admitting your weaknesses somehow justifies them.) We listen to you bitch and moan. We watch you look for the easy way out. Because of people like you, Bob, we never miss a workout. 

"You ask us for advice about diet and training and usually we politely offer some guidance, but deep inside we know you won't take our advice. You know that too. We smile and say, 'Hope that helps. Good luck,' but actually we're thinking, 'Boy, it would suck to be you.' We know that 99% of people won't listen to us. Once they hear that it takes hard work, sacrifice and discipline, they stop listening and tune us out. 

"We know they wanted us to say that building a great body is easy, but it just isn't. This did not take five minutes a day on a TorsoTrack. We did not get this way in 12 short weeks using a Bowflex and the Suzanne Somers' 'Get Skinny' diet. A good body does not cost five easy payments of $39.95.

"We like it that while you're eating a candy bar and drinking Mountain Dew, we're sucking down a protein shake. You see, that makes it taste even better to us. While you're asleep we're either getting up early or staying up late, hitting the iron, pushing ourselves, learning, succeeding and failing and rising above the norm with every rep. Can you feel that, Bob? Can you relate? No? Good. This wouldn't be half as fun if you could.

"We do it because we absolutely and totally get off on it. We do it because people like you, Bob, either can't or won't. We do it because what we do in the gym transfers over into the rest of our lives and changes us, physically, mentally, maybe even spiritually. We do it because it beats watching fishing and golf on TV. By the way, do you know what it's like to turn the head of a beautiful woman because of the way you're built? It feels good, Bob. Damned good. 

"When we're in the gym, we're in this indescribable euphoria zone. It's a feeling of being on, of being completely alive and aware. If you haven't been there, then it's like trying to describe color to a person who's been blind since birth. Within this haze of pleasure and pain, there's knowledge and power, self-discipline and self-reliance. If you do it long enough, Bob, there's even enlightenment. Sometimes, the answers to questions you didn't even know you had are sitting there on those rubber mats, wrapped up in a neat package of iron plates and bars. 

"Want to lose that beer belly, Bob? I have a nutty idea. Put down the fucking beer. I'll tell you what, Bob. Christmas morning I'm getting up real early and hitting the iron. I want to watch my daughter open her presents and spend the whole day with her, so this is the only time I have to train. The gym will be closed, so I'm going out in my garage to workout. You be at my house at six in the morning, okay? I'll be glad to help you get started on a weight training program. It'll be colder than Hillary Clinton's coochie in there, so dress warm.

"But let me tell you something, Bob. If you don't show up, don't bother asking me again. And don't you ever sit there and let me hear you bitch about your beer belly again. This is your chance, your big opportunity to break out of that rut. If you don't show up, Bob, you've learned a very important lesson about yourself, haven't you? You won't like that lesson. 

"You won't like that feeling in the pit of your stomach either or that taste in your mouth. It will taste worse than defeat, Bob. Defeat tastes pretty goddamned nasty, but what you'll be experiencing will be much worse. It will be the knowledge that you're weak, mentally and physically. What's worse is that you'll have accepted that feeling. The feeling will always be with you. In the happiest moments of your life, it'll be there, lying under the surface like a malignant tumor. Ignore it at your own peril, Bob. 

"Don't look at me like that either. This just may be the best Christmas present you'll get this year. Next Christmas, Bob, when I see you again, I'm going to be a little bigger, a little stronger, and a little leaner. What will you be? Will you still be making excuses? This is a gift, Bob, from me to you. I'm giving you the chance to look fate in those pretty eyes of hers and say, 'Step off, bitch. This is my party and you're not invited.' What do you say, Bob? Monday, Christmas morning, 6am, my house. The ball's in your court." 

Okay, so maybe that's not the exact words I used with Bob, but you get the picture. Will Bob show up Monday? I don't know, but I kind of doubt it. In fact, Bob will probably take me off his Christmas card list. He probably thinks I've got "too much Testosterone," like that's a bad thing. I think Bob is just stuck in a rut, and as the saying goes, the only difference between a rut and a grave is depth. 

The way out of the rut is to make major changes in your life, most of which won't be too pleasant in the beginning. The opportunity to make those changes seldom comes as bluntly as I put it to Bob. Most of the time, that opportunity knocks very softly. What I did was basically give Bob a verbal slap in the face. You can react two ways to a slap. You can get angry at the person doing the slapping, or you can realize that he was just trying to get you to wake up and focus on what you really want and, more importantly, what it'll take to get it. 

If you're a regular T-mag reader, I doubt you need to be called out like Bob. But maybe you've caught yourself slacking a little here lately. Maybe you've missed a few workouts or maybe you started a little too early on the usual holiday feasting, like, say, back in September. Just remember that the time to start working on that summer body is now. The time to get rid of those bad habits that hold you back in the gym is now. You want to look totally different by next Christmas? Start now. This isn't because of the holidays or any corny New Year's resolutions either. The best time is always now. 

Christmas day I want you to enjoy being with your family and friends. I want you to open presents, sip a little eggnog and have a good meal. But if your regularily scheduled workout happens to fall on December 25th, what will you be doing at six o'clock that morning? 

That's what separates us from guys like Bob.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 2, 2006)

Uhhh Cliff notes? Oh wait... I've seen that posted around here before... Personally, I think it's a little arrogant


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 2, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Uhhh Cliff notes? Oh wait... I've seen that posted around here before... Personally, I think it's a little arrogant


huh?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 2, 2006)

Disregard these post everyone....just passing it along....

Shopping list

Good veggies

Calorie Counter


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 2, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> huh?



The article... with Bob... The concept seems a little arrogant to me.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 2, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> The article... with Bob... The concept seems a little arrogant to me.


Oh I thought you were calling me arrogant...I was gonna kick ur ass 

I kinda like it...really makes ya think.  But hey to each is own...I'm a pretty to the point blunt get in your face kinda guy so that is something I would end up doing.  But everyone is different.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> The article... with Bob... The concept seems a little arrogant to me.


maybe..but he's making a point....u wanna look good...u have to make it a life style change. If u don't wanna step up, dont whine about how u look. or don't look.
he just put it back in the relatives' lap...


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2006)

Arrogant? Perhaps, but that article is dead-nuts on.   _Step off, bitch. This is my party and you're not invited. _


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 3, 2006)

You guys are right...and I agree with the both of ya's thats why I posted it  

This is by far my favorit line:  

_This is a gift, Bob, from me to you. I'm giving you the chance to look fate in those pretty eyes of hers and say, 'Step off, bitch. This is my party and you're not invited.' What do you say, Bob? Monday, Christmas morning, 6am, my house. The ball's in your court." _


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 3, 2006)

*3-3-6 Shock Delts--rehab hip flexor*

Today was a fast intense workout....only took a few minutes to complete.  Warm ups cool downs and rehab took like 3x's as long as the actual workout did LOL.

Delts:
HS Milt Press -/- DB Front raise
80*8 -/- 25s*8
80*8 -/- 20s*8

Seated DB Side Lateral -/- HS SIde Lateral(single arm)
20s*9 -/- 60*9
20s*8 -/- 60*8

Rev Pec Dec -/- B/o Rear DB Lateral
75*10 -/- 25s*8
75s*10 -/- 25s*8
~~increase pec dec next time

Single Arm Cbl Face Pull
80*10 -/- 70*8 -/- 60*8

RI's 10-15s

Hip Flexor:
Rack Dead-mid shin 95*15*3
Leg Ext 30*20 40*15*2
Lying Leg Curl 30*25 40*15*2

Extensive stretching....really felt good to stretch it out it is really tight.  I may give it another week....I'm going to do my circuit next week though with some extra stretching for it and we'll see how everything works out.  I am also going to do light legs as well.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2006)

nice job Dead  

I like the BOB story too


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2006)

There is a guy at my work named Bob.  He is a bitch


----------



## Pylon (Mar 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> maybe..but he's making a point....u wanna look good...u have to make it a life style change. If u don't wanna step up, dont whine about how u look. or don't look.
> he just put it back in the relatives' lap...



I agree.  I think a little arrogance is ok, as long as you have earned it.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

I liked this one:
"Want to lose that beer belly, Bob? I have a nutty idea. Put down the fucking beer."


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 3, 2006)

you guys are on a roll today!

nice workout DB!  You'll be feeling it tomorrow for sure!! I have major DOMS today from my *LEG* workout


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

me too...we need a hot tub...STAT!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 3, 2006)

I work with a guy named Bob, too!


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 3, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I work with a guy named Bob, too!



Not that it's a common name, or anything


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 3, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Not that it's a common name, or anything


Haha, yeah, I was just ribbing jake a little!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 5, 2006)

*Gary *- Thanks bud!  Yea I always love reading that story!

*Prem *- :LMAO:  

*Py *- I couldn't agree with you more big guy!

*Burns *- LOL Yea I just imagine him getting right in his grill with that I'm stupid look when he says that heh

*Billie *- Heya hun...yea it was a fast but killer w/o....surprisingly my delts didn't have to much DOMS....just a little sore but once I got about my day it wad gone I was shocked!

*BM & Sean* - Thanks for stopping in and clearing up the name bob and its commonality


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 5, 2006)

Heya everyone hope your weeks have been as good as could be!

I did the normal thus far...worked night shift friday morning shift saturday.  Hung out with my girl all night and into sunday morning.  Just been napping inbetween 

Now I'm off to pack my dog up and some other goodies and take a trip up to the country for a little field training for him.  Be back later today!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 5, 2006)

Have fun


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 5, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Have fun


 TY


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 5, 2006)

Dead, when my dog was a pup I used to train her with a field trial club.  It only cost a few bucks and you got to work them over live and dead birds.  Those dogs were something to watch.  Doing triple marks with a blind thrown in and taking hand and whistle signals!  My dog can't handle like that, but she is an excellent marker and will hunt with her nose intall her paws bleed, then go some more.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 5, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Dead, when my dog was a pup I used to train her with a field trial club.  It only cost a few bucks and you got to work them over live and dead birds.  Those dogs were something to watch.  Doing triple marks with a blind thrown in and taking hand and whistle signals!  My dog can't handle like that, but she is an excellent marker and will hunt with her nose intall her paws bleed, then go some more.


Yea I wish we had more clubs in my area.  We just run him every week and we are going to send him to school soon.

I doubt we will do the whole hand signal whistle deal...thats some true talent to get your dog to be able to do that.  Just as long as he listens to me yells....flushes birds...and retrieves is all i need to get himt ot his season.  Once he learns what he has to do int he woods I will work him into whistles.  That will take som time though.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 5, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya everyone hope your weeks have been as good as could be!
> 
> I did the normal thus far...worked night shift friday morning shift saturday.  Hung out with my girl all night and into sunday morning.  Just been napping inbetween
> 
> Now I'm off to pack my dog up and some other goodies and take a trip up to the country for a little field training for him.  Be back later today!



Pimp daddy DeadBolt doing his thang.  Nice.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 5, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea I wish we had more clubs in my area.  We just run him every week and we are going to send him to school soon.
> 
> I doubt we will do the whole hand signal whistle deal...thats some true talent to get your dog to be able to do that.  Just as long as he listens to me yells....flushes birds...and retrieves is all i need to get himt ot his season.  Once he learns what he has to do int he woods I will work him into whistles.  That will take som time though.




Hunting dogs are cool !  What kind of birds ?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 5, 2006)

Great w/o BRother Bolt, LOVED the read too my Friend!!! The Show-Me's contest is possibly June 17th, hope thats okay for you and you can still make it, would be Great to meet you!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 6, 2006)

Pimp - 

Gary - We hunt pheasent, qual, partridge, grouse, and several other smaller birds that are not as abundant.

Arch - Heya bud thank you and I'm lad you enjoyed the read.  I don't know if I am capable of making that date....I have plans with my father already but I will see if I can work something out.  No promises though sorry!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 6, 2006)

Dude, what could be more important that the show?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 6, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Dude, what could be more important that the show?


 my father?  I have had some family issues ever since I tore my shoulder and dealing with being so depressed and my eating disorder coming back and a new girlfriend I really cut myself off from my family and I am just starting to get that back!  Only thing I would be able to do is fly in like the day before and leave either the day of the comp or the morning after.  But I really need to be here for fathers day.

If it can be worked out that way I'm down!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 6, 2006)

*3-6-06 Power Back/Delts*

Not to great of a workout....I woke up late and only ate half of my breakfast b/c I forgot.  So I was running on very low energy the entire workout.

Back:
Rack Deads-mid shin
95*6
135*6
185*6
225*4
255*2
~~major grip failure!  But the hip flexor was fine....didn't bother it much at all!

U/H BB Row
135*6
155*5*2

Pulldown
150*6*3

CG Cbl Row
150*6
165*6

Delts:
DB Milt Press
50s*6
55s*2+2 spotter help 
55s*3+1 spotter help 
~~last time I did these I got 3 on my own I was hoping to hit at least 4-5 on my own with these but my energy wasn't there!

Cheat Laterals
25s*8
30s*6*2
~~glad I stayed here...form was perfect now I can move up to 35's.

Single Arm Cbl Face Pull
90*7
100*6

Yea just another workout....tomorrow is circuit training!!!  Can't wait!

Diet:
Pre w/o-1 scoop whey, 2 cups milk, 2slice WW bread w/ jam (10:30am)
Post w/o-2 scoops whey, 2 cups milk, 50g dext, 50g malto (12:30pm)
m3-2 flower tortilla, 1.5 chx breast, 1/4cup cheese (1:30pm)
m3-2 chx breast, 8 inch yam, 1/2 cup veggies (4:30pm) to come
m4-2 chx breast, 8 inch yam, 1/2 cup veggies (7:3-pm) to come
m5-2 chx breast, 8 inch yam, 1/2 cup veggies (10:0pm) to come

Don't know why I posted my diet just started writing it and didn't stop.  I will be doing a post w/o spike from now on to try it out.  today was my first day.  And the rest is my 3 meals I made for my day at work.  I will be eating like this alot now....just going to make one big meal and eat it 3 times a day lol.  Hmm I wonder how many cals that is I will have to check when I get a chance later tonight after work!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 6, 2006)

Wow Dead ,
How big you hoping to get ?


----------



## Pylon (Mar 6, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> my father?  I have had some family issues ever since I tore my shoulder and dealing with being so depressed and my eating disorder coming back and a new girlfriend I really cut myself off from my family and I am just starting to get that back!  Only thing I would be able to do is fly in like the day before and leave either the day of the comp or the morning after.  But I really need to be here for fathers day.
> 
> If it can be worked out that way I'm down!



Well.....OK, I guess that is a legit reason.  Bring him with you!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 6, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Not to great of a workout....I woke up late and only ate half of my breakfast b/c I forgot.  So I was running on very low energy the entire workout.
> 
> Back:
> Rack Deads-mid shin
> ...





 Just another workout   I count 21 sets with little problems with the hip flexor, good form even with decreased energy  I'd say that was more than just another workout, it was a really good workout.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2006)

I agree, pretty good lookin w/o to me Brother Bolt!!! I completely understand my Friend, it's ALWAYS Family first, would be great to meet you, but I completely understand and agree with you!!! There will be other shows down the road, our paths will cross my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 6, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wow Dead ,
> How big you hoping to get ?


I plan to get as humanly big as possible....I once asked a scientist and a sport medicine prof at my school how much muscle could a male of 5'6" maximaly add to his frame before it was humanly impossible to add any more....he stated he did not know...I said I'll get back to ya in 40 years and let ya know!

Answer your question?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 6, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well.....OK, I guess that is a legit reason.  Bring him with you!


Eh he wouldn't be down for that but I will try to work something out but I'm not making and guarantees!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 6, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Just another workout   I count 21 sets with little problems with the hip flexor, good form even with decreased energy  I'd say that was more than just another workout, it was a really good workout.


Thanks hun!  Never looked at it that way!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 6, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I agree, pretty good lookin w/o to me Brother Bolt!!! I completely understand my Friend, it's ALWAYS Family first, would be great to meet you, but I completely understand and agree with you!!! There will be other shows down the road, our paths will cross my Friend!!!


I will try my friend but with the date change it will be very difficult for me....but I am 100% sure we will meet in the future if not for you show!

Where could i get some details like location of the show, hotel, car rental if needed etc etc.  Never really went on a trip I didn't already have a house I owned LOL.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice workout DB... I HATE feeling tired during a workout


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 6, 2006)

Well I'm off to bed but i figured I'd post what my circuit training will look like 2morrow:

BW Squats
Supermen
Hindu Pushups
Russian Twist
Body Rows
Situps/Crunches

This will be my first time doing this one so I need to figure out my starting points and where I need to stop....gotta figure the reps and everything out so I know when I can improve and all.  This is gonna hurt LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 6, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice workout DB... I HATE feeling tired during a workout


Thanks bud and I agree with you it sux!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 6, 2006)

Awsome DB!!   being in the gym is 99% of the battle!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 7, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I plan to get as humanly big as possible....I once asked a scientist and a sport medicine prof at my school how much muscle could a male of 5'6" maximaly add to his frame before it was humanly impossible to add any more....he stated he did not know...I said I'll get back to ya in 40 years and let ya know!
> 
> Answer your question?


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 7, 2006)

You're 5'6" ?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 7, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> You're 5'6" ?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2006)

nice on the laterals! my 1st set back, I was having difficulty with the 30's....u ARE catching up to me....

So...u didn't get the 55's this week..no worries...do it next week..or grab the 60's and get mad.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 7, 2006)

*Circuits Suck!!!!*

Ok this thing kicked my ass!  I felt so out of shape when I was doing this my core has no endurance what so ever LOL.

Circuit 1:
Prisoner Squats*20
Supermen*15
Hindu Pushups*15
Russin Twist*15
Body Rows*15
Crunches*15

Circuit 2:
Prisoner Squats*20
Supermen*15
Hindu Pushups*12
Russin Twist*6
Body Rows*12
Crunches*10

Circuit 3:
Prisoner Squats*15
Supermen*15
Regular Pushups*12
Russin Twist (on bench)*15
Body Rows*12
Crunches*12

20 minutes  cardio

No rest between exercises....only rest was between circuits and that was to jot down a few numbers then went right back into it!

I will continue with this until I can get everything to 20 reps for 3 circuits then I will change something up.  Hindu pushups were tuff....really fatigued me and they are hard to get use to but once you have the form down they just flow.  Great exercise though!

Russian twists on the gound I dislike...I prefere them sitting on a bench and twisting side to side...I will add weight to them soon as I adjust to em.

Body rows....loved em!  great feeling after doing them!

Now I need to do some cardio intervals with each circuit....I was thinking jumping rope just b/c I have never done it in my life LOL....I was a sheltered child


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> nice on the laterals! my 1st set back, I was having difficulty with the 30's....u ARE catching up to me....
> 
> So...u didn't get the 55's this week..no worries...do it next week..or grab the 60's and get mad.


Thanks bud!  Yea those are cheat laterals though....when I use strict form sittin on a bench I use the 20's.

I am determined to get those 55s up!  Now that the hip flexor is feeling better I can start with my proper routine and really kick some ass and get use to lifting heavy again with my shoulders!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Wow great job on the workout  



> I was thinking jumping rope just b/c I have never done it in my life LOL....I was a sheltered child



 Never You were sheltered


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 7, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

>


Damn, you're a short "little" guy... you must be stacked at 210lbs.

My overall long term goal for mass is 210lbs at 10% bf and I'm 5'10"... Maybe that'll chage when I reach that goal...


----------



## Pylon (Mar 7, 2006)

Nice work, Bolt.  That's a great circuit. I did one similar to that and it almost killed me.

BTW, I think rope work would be a great fit for this.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 7, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Wow great job on the workout
> 
> 
> 
> Never You were sheltered


Thanks hun!

Hey I was a short fat kid I couldn't jump high enough during my childhood to actually jump rope LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 7, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Damn, you're a short "little" guy... you must be stacked at 210lbs.
> 
> My overall long term goal for mass is 210lbs at 10% bf and I'm 5'10"... Maybe that'll chage when I reach that goal...


LOL yea I'm a short one.

Yea that sounds like a good goal....I don't really have a long term goal right now....current one is to hit 200lbs and lean then I'll work from there!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 7, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice work, Bolt.  That's a great circuit. I did one similar to that and it almost killed me.
> 
> BTW, I think rope work would be a great fit for this.


Thanks bud and you're right...it damn near killed me!  My core is so sore right now LOL!

Yea jump rope is something I thought would fit well...with the help from CP heh!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I will try my friend but with the date change it will be very difficult for me....but I am 100% sure we will meet in the future if not for you show!
> 
> Where could i get some details like location of the show, hotel, car rental if needed etc etc.  Never really went on a trip I didn't already have a house I owned LOL.


First things first, Great w/o, that circuit stuff looks KILLER!!!
Check on the website, or check with BRother Boiler, he seems to have "Inside" stuff as to rooms and such!!!

Oh yes my Friend, WE WILL meet!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 7, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Ok this thing kicked my ass!  I felt so out of shape when I was doing this my core has no endurance what so ever LOL.
> 
> Circuit 1:
> Prisoner Squats*20
> ...




I thought I was in CP's journal , LOL

Great wo Dead !   You are my hero !  I would never attempt a wo like that let alone survive one


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 7, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> First things first, Great w/o, that circuit stuff looks KILLER!!!
> Check on the website, or check with BRother Boiler, he seems to have "Inside" stuff as to rooms and such!!!
> 
> Oh yes my Friend, WE WILL meet!!!


Thanks bud!  And i will def check into it and see how much everything is going to cost!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 7, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I thought I was in CP's journal , LOL
> 
> Great wo Dead !   You are my hero !  I would never attempt a wo like that let alone survive one


Well thank you sir!  My goal right now is to get as well conditioned as CP LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 7, 2006)

This is something I built today...actually built 3 of em....they are deer feeder.  Just a project I completed today it took all of 20 minutes LOL.

Specs and materials used:
I used a 20gal bucket, a 1in x 12in wooden dowel, 6in lag bolt, 2 zip ties, and a 1 3/4in hole for each feeder.  Put the bolt through the dowel and centered it in the hole then drilled two little holes on each end of the bolt and secured the zip ties to the bolt to hold it in place.  Now it just pivits back and forth.


Outside view...bought 10in of dowel remaining outside. 






This is the inside of the bucket...you can see the zip ties holding it in place so it just swings in place. 





Just an overall view...I may spray paint em with some black and brown but not sure yet....it would be jsut for cosmetics b/c the deer don't care what they look like. 





This is the outside close up of the protruding dowel and hole





And this is just me showing the overall size of the thing 





I didn't think of it but I should have gotten my brother to take a few shots of me....he only has his phone so you can barely see anything but it would have done something for ya.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 7, 2006)

First of all, AMAZING workout...it gave my abbies DOMS just reading it!

Second...I completly understand why you didn't jump rope as a kid...you were too busy eating your grandmas great cooking 

Third...that is awsome on the deer feeder...very cool   Did I tell you I got this great western holster for my .22 this weekend?? This leathermaker in Mississippi made it, he didn't have any matching belts to fit me, but I found on on Ebay for $5!!  I look like a regular cowgirl with it on...I'll have to scrounge up some pics for ya...the gun looks freaking awsome in it!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> First of all, AMAZING workout...it gave my abbies DOMS just reading it!
> 
> Second...I completly understand why you didn't jump rope as a kid...you were too busy eating your grandmas great cooking
> 
> Third...that is awsome on the deer feeder...very cool   Did I tell you I got this great western holster for my .22 this weekend?? This leathermaker in Mississippi made it, he didn't have any matching belts to fit me, but I found on on Ebay for $5!!  I look like a regular cowgirl with it on...I'll have to scrounge up some pics for ya...the gun looks freaking awsome in it!


Thank you hun it felt great to train that way again!

You nailed it....I was ALWAYS to busy eating!

Thats awsome you got the holster....the older all leatrher ones just look awsome!!  Great steal with the ebay bit!  I love that place lol....and you better get some pics up!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey, Dead.  Great workouts and nice feeder.  So, when the deer knock the dowell around, more feed spills out?  I built one for my father in-law about 15 years ago.  It has a pipe coming out of the container and it sits about 1/2" above a feeding tray.  As they eat around the pipe, more feed spills out of it.  He went through 550# or feed corn last year .  I'll try and get a pick of it next time I'm over that way.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Third...that is awsome on the deer feeder...very cool   Did I tell you I got this great western holster for my .22 this weekend?? This leathermaker in Mississippi made it, he didn't have any matching belts to fit me, but I found on on Ebay for $5!!  I look like a regular cowgirl with it on...I'll have to scrounge up some pics for ya...the gun looks freaking awsome in it!



I may have to have Billie (a.k.a. Annie Oakley) over this spring to shoot the woodchuck that terrorizes my garden!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 8, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey, Dead.  Great workouts and nice feeder.  So, when the deer knock the dowell around, more feed spills out?  I built one for my father in-law about 15 years ago.  It has a pipe coming out of the container and it sits about 1/2" above a feeding tray.  As they eat around the pipe, more feed spills out of it.  He went through 550# or feed corn last year .  I'll try and get a pick of it next time I'm over that way.


Thanks bud!

Yea thats the concept....the whole is 3/4in bigger then the dowel so they need to work for it but its big enough it will fall out if they hit it or the wind blows it hard enough.

I built the same exact type of feeder 4 years ago and it didn't work at all.  We used some really heavy duty pvc and the extra thick 5gal buckets and tied it to a tree.  First week nothing hit it so we gave it another 2 weeks before we checked on it.  When i got back a bear ripped all 3 of em down and shredded em to bits.  Each one had a hole about the size of a human head, he had  eaten through the bucket and the pipes were destroyed...one broken completely in half.  And I have yet to see a bear at this property but nothing could have done that type of damage.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 8, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I may have to have Billie (a.k.a. Annie Oakley) over this spring to shoot the woodchuck that terrorizes my garden!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 8, 2006)

*3-8-08 Chest/Hamstrings Power*

Today was a soso workout...didn't have any energy....far to large of a breakfast!

Chest:
Flat BB Press
155*4*2
165*4

Incline DB Press
60s*5
65s*4*2

Decline BB Press
135*6
155*4
165*4

Hamstrings:
Lying Leg Curl's
90*6*2

SLDL
135*6
165*6
185*4

Sitting Leg Curls
100*6*2

Lower body stretching/Rehab


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 8, 2006)

yay! some leg work...great job!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Not to great of a workout....I woke up late and only ate half of my breakfast b/c I forgot. So I was running on very low energy the entire workout.


 


			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Today was a soso workout...didn't have any energy....far to large of a breakfast!


sounds kinda like the red riding hood story:
1st is not enough
2nd is too much....
3rd is gonna be just right....RIGHT?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2006)

Lookin solid for a So-So w/o BRother Bolt!!!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> sounds kinda like the red riding hood story:
> 1st is not enough
> 2nd is too much....
> 3rd is gonna be just right....RIGHT?



Wasn't that Goldilocks?


----------



## Devlin (Mar 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> yay! some leg work...great job!



I agree with Billie.  Great job on the legs


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice SoSo wo Dead


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 8, 2006)

Way to get in there and hit it, dead.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 8, 2006)

Heya everyone thanks!

And yes py is was goldilocks...burner is having one of those moments again.  Ya know the ones where he forgets everything...like every time he goes to the gym he gets that moment again and turns around thinking he just finished working out 

Well just got home from work and need to get some sleep...tomorrow is a day off from the gym thank god I am soooooo sore!  Friday is guads, bi's, tris!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 9, 2006)

oh stop....next thing you'll try and tell me that the three little pigs didn't look thru the looking glass....


and sir..your theory is flawed....I'd actually have to go TO the gym for that to happen... 
BTW: Thought I'd share a remark from my Ca. buyers that were last week and are coming back. (to buy!)
"We look forward to seeing the pictures of Davis Ranch to see if this area might be a possibility.  You have been extremely helpful and patient as we keep changing our minds and criteria."
that makes me feel better!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2006)

Whats goin on BRother Bolt!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oh stop....next thing you'll try and tell me that the three little pigs didn't look thru the looking glass....
> 
> 
> and sir..your theory is flawed....I'd actually have to go TO the gym for that to happen...
> ...


Heya man your kickin ass....keep on seelin bud!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 9, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Whats goin on BRother Bolt!!!


NM just another day in paradise!  Worked all day....schedualed dayoff from weights thank god LOL!

My abs were so sore I couldn't eat ALL day today...just ate once my stomach hurt so much.  But that will never happen again!

Thinkin of doing it again saturday LOL....I know I'm sick but I gotta catch up to pimp!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 10, 2006)

Well its not the abs that made me sick....I must have just caught a minor stomach bug!  It sucks big time....my stomach is all in knots and it feels ike I'm gonna yack all damn day!

Took another day off from the gym....I will try to sneak in for a few quick sets tomorrow.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2006)

'moring, DB!
Feeling better?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 'moring, DB!
> Feeling better?


Na feel the same...took the day off from the gym and hopefully come tomorrow night I will be able to get into the gym for some quick work.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2006)

that's what I keep saying....
might...get to go this afternoon....have to go to office and get my 29 homes I am gonna be showing my clients this coming weekend sorted, and in a logical order and be ready for them...have to be at the club by 10, so....


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that's what I keep saying....
> might...get to go this afternoon....have to go to office and get my 29 homes I am gonna be showing my clients this coming weekend sorted, and in a logical order and be ready for them...have to be at the club by 10, so....


Yea I hear ya man....times are tuff just gotta keep on truckin ya know!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2006)

this is why I 'invest' in to the lottery..


----------



## Devlin (Mar 10, 2006)

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that's what I keep saying....
> might...get to go this afternoon....have to go to office and get my 29 homes I am gonna be showing my clients this coming weekend sorted, and in a logical order and be ready for them...have to be at the club by 10, so....


You should turn the tables and LIST a house.  Then 29 buyers come to you


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2006)

Hope it's goin better for you my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 12, 2006)

Eh not to good guys...no gym this weekend....way to sick.

Got some form of a stomach bug and was up all saturday night/sunday morning hugging the thrown!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Eh not to good guys...no gym this weekend....way to sick.
> 
> Got some form of a stomach bug and was up all saturday night/sunday morning hugging the thrown!


  That sucks my Friend!!! rest up and dring plenty of fluids, hope you kick the bug soon!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 12, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Eh not to good guys...no gym this weekend....way to sick.
> 
> Got some form of a stomach bug and was up all saturday night/sunday morning hugging the thrown!



Not much you can do when this happens except ride it out and hope it goes away quickly.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 12, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Eh not to good guys...no gym this weekend....way to sick.
> 
> Got some form of a stomach bug and was up all saturday night/sunday morning hugging the thrown!



Yuck !!  You need a change of climate or something.  You are sick way too much


----------



## Devlin (Mar 12, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Yuck !!  You need a change of climate or something.  You are sick way too much



It's called living in NJ   Seriously, ride it out.  Try to take in some fluids so you don't get too dehydrated or just drop a line in yourself and give yourself fluids.  Takecare of yourself and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 12, 2006)

Hope you start feeling better DB


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 13, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Hope you start feeling better DB



Yeah, what she said (but not the  part)


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey everyone thanks for all the well wishings!

I woke up today and decided another day off from the gym would be best.  I feel much better but I am still a little yucky....2morrow should be closer to 100%.

I relaxed all weekend pretty much....only form of exercise I got was walking my dog and shooting a couple hundred shots out of my bow....70lb draw weight is plenty of work for my upper body lol.

Well off to work!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2006)

Glad your on the mend BRother Bolt!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 13, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Glad your on the mend BRother Bolt!!!


 tnx bud!


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hope to hear ya back in the gym soon DB !


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 13, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hope to hear ya back in the gym soon DB !


2morrow 1st thing in the morning....well afternoon by the time I wake up lol!


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 13, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> 2morrow 1st thing in the morning....well afternoon by the time I wake up lol!



Hehe, I here ya on that one ! Definately got up at 2 pm today... I think I'm going to try and go to the gym at night from now on, I have a lot more energy then, than the afternoon !


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 13, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hehe, I here ya on that one ! Definately got up at 2 pm today... I think I'm going to try and go to the gym at night from now on, I have a lot more energy then, than the afternoon !


Tuesdays are the only day I can sleep in late so I take advantage of it....every other day I have to get up early.

I enjoy training earlier in the day....gyms less crowded and I have nothing on my mind but lifting.  No shit to piss me off or ruin my day before I get in there!


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 13, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Tuesdays are the only day I can sleep in late so I take advantage of it....every other day I have to get up early.
> 
> I enjoy training earlier in the day....gyms less crowded and I have nothing on my mind but lifting. No shit to piss me off or ruin my day before I get in there!



Well, I go fairly late at night... I got there at around 9pm tonight, not around 5-8 pm when they're pretty busy. Plus, if something does puss you off in the day, you can take it out in the gym .


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 13, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Well, I go fairly late at night... I got there at around 9pm tonight, not around 5-8 pm when they're pretty busy. Plus, if something does puss you off in the day, you can take it out in the gym .


I guess that could work....I use to train at night but I was workin 16-18 hour days so mentally I just hate training at night now....I just can never get the energy at night.  I'm scared for life 

Yea my gym from 3-9 is just insane....I can get shit done b/c there are so many people!!!  I enjoy going in at like 11am or so b/c there is only a few dedicated ones who know their shit....non of the puddle skipper lazy rejects who think that riding the bike at a nice calm -5mph will help them!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> You should turn the tables and LIST a house. Then 29 buyers come to you


eventually.
right now, the buyers are easier to deal with while having a full time job.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2006)

how goes it, DB? feeling up to par?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I guess that could work....I use to train at night but I was workin 16-18 hour days so mentally I just hate training at night now....I just can never get the energy at night.  I'm scared for life
> 
> Yea my gym from 3-9 is just insane....I can get shit done b/c there are so many people!!!  I enjoy going in at like 11am or so b/c there is only a few dedicated ones who know their shit....*non of the puddle skipper lazy rejects who think that riding the bike at a nice calm -5mph will help them*!


So thats my problem!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I guess that could work....I use to train at night but I was workin 16-18 hour days so mentally I just hate training at night now....I just can never get the energy at night. I'm scared for life
> 
> Yea my gym from 3-9 is just insane....I can get shit done b/c there are so many people!!! I enjoy going in at like 11am or so b/c there is only a few dedicated ones who know their shit....non of the puddle skipper lazy rejects who think that riding the bike at a nice calm -5mph will help them!


saw a trio of women..whatever on the sidewalk on my way home from the gym this am...two were walking, and as I passed, one started to jog again, so 2 were sort of jogging. The 2rd...was on a bike. yeah..she was the porkiest of the three. She was in such a high gear that she was pedaling at decent revoloutions and not getting near her friends. I betshe will be the one to whine when she still weighs in the same # amount


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 14, 2006)

Heya everyone sorry I have been busy all day haven't had a chance to get on.  Been at my archery dealer most of the evening!

Back:
Low Rack Deadlift
135*3
185*3
225*3
255*1
285*1 straps
315*1 PR!!! straps
drop 225*10

Tbar Row
90*8*2

Rev Grip Pulldown
135*10*2

HS High Row
140*12
180*10

Delts:
DB Milt Press
45s*8
55s*6 PR!!

DB Side Lateral
20s*10*2

B/o DB Rear Delt Lateral
25s*12*2

Good quick w/o today!  I only had a little bit of time so I had to cut the sets down alot.

Deadlifts felt good...no chalk so I used my straps....hit a nice PR with em though!

Finally hit my 55s on the Milt Press!  Very pleased with that felt very strong....shakey but very strong!  Now up to the 60s!!!

Wish I could chat but I need to spend some time with my better half!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice wo Dead , congrats on the PR's


----------



## Devlin (Mar 14, 2006)

Great workout for a quickie


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 14, 2006)

Workouts are looking good.  I like the rack dead PR.  I see you threw a circuit in there too; good man.  Hehe.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 14, 2006)

Pffft... Straps


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 14, 2006)

Gary - Thanks bud....I needed em mentally ya know!  Really helps me get workout to workout with a PR every now and again!

Dev - Thanks hun...yea thats about the only thing I do quick  

Pimp - Thanks man!  I am not overly happy b/c I used straps but I could have done better with chalk so I know I'm improving!  As for the circuit....I'm hooked man!  I would have done it twice in one week but I got sick....next week will start my new routine!

Sean - I know man I hate using straps but desperate times cause for desperate measures ya know!  This week I need to go pick some more chalk up....but the block not the loose powder so I can sneak a little on my hands without anyone seeing!


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 14, 2006)

Thankfully, my gym allows chalk over by the power racks... I should get some for deadlifts when I do them for 3 reps or less again.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 15, 2006)

nothin wrong with a quickie...especially when it's a workout!  very impressive!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 15, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> nothin wrong with a quickie...especially when it's a workout!  very impressive!


Thank you doll!  My back is feeling it today though holy shit!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 15, 2006)

*3-15-06 RR chest/bi/tri*

Another quick w/o...had more sets but I was still strapped for time!

Chest:
BB Decline Press
165*6*2
175*6

DB Incline
60s*6 
55s*8 
55s*7 

Cbl X Over
40s*12
50s*12*2

Bi's:
DB Curl
35s*6
30s*8

BB Curl
50*10
60*10

HS Preacher Curl
50*15

Tri's:
DB Skull Crusher
30s*8
35s*6

Vbar Pushdown
120*10
130*8

HS Tri ext
90s*10 drop 50*6

Nothing special...just going through the motion all week it seems like.  Pressing strength was down today....couldn't get into it what so ever!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 15, 2006)

hey DB!
You kow the saying: Sometimes you are the windshield, sometimes you are the bug.
Some days you are shit hot in the gym, and then you have today. You went. You stressed the muscle, all is good. U will hook into the zone next time.
I better get off my ass....u are gaining on me in some areas! Keep pushin!


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 15, 2006)

Good workout bud... a little too much curling for my liking, but pressing looks good !


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 15, 2006)

Don't let it get you down DB.  No one can be breaking records every time they hit the gym.  Just keep on truckin' and you will eventually surpass your previous levels.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2006)

All in all a Good lookin w/o My Friend!!! WE ALL have days like that, but what seperates us from the rest, is we keep COMING BACK!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 15, 2006)

Keep on keeping on DB  

But it looks good to me


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 15, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Pressing strength was down today....couldn't get into it what so ever!



You did lats and delts yesterday, so it's only natural that pressing strength would be effected today.  BTW, nice work on those deads!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey DB!
> You kow the saying: Sometimes you are the windshield, sometimes you are the bug.
> Some days you are shit hot in the gym, and then you have today. You went. You stressed the muscle, all is good. U will hook into the zone next time.
> I better get off my ass....u are gaining on me in some areas! Keep pushin!



Well said Burner and very true.  Next time DB you will kick ass, but regardless it was still a good workout.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 15, 2006)

Burnsy - Thanks mi amigo!  I'm tryin heh....you better stop slackin or i may just catch up to ya!

Sean - Thanks bro...yea I felt I needed to add some extra bi/tri in there b/c I missed em last week.  But I may stick with that amount...4-6 working sets is all i need.

Pimp - Gracias man!  I just can't wait till next week when I will be more spaced out with my workouts and be able to get my body use to a set schedual!

Archie - Words to live by my friend...thank you very much you always leep me motivated!

Gary - Thats all we can do right!  Thanks man I appreciate it!

Yea I need to work on that!  Originally I was going to do a 4day routine but now I need to switch to a 3 day.  Trying to figure out the best combo for my body and obviously I need another day in between!  Yea man 315!  And boy am I feelin that one today...back is so sore but then again it may be the 400lb guy i had to bring up a few steps!

Dev - Thanks hun!  Coming from you it means alot!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 16, 2006)

Day off today.  Training continues tomorrow with legs!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 16, 2006)

Morning DB


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Burnsy - Thanks mi amigo! I'm tryin heh....you better stop slackin or i may just catch up to ya!!


yeah...we can't have that...now can we....


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2006)

How goes it BRother Bolt!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 16, 2006)

I think the workout doesn't look bad at all...you feeling some nice DOMS today?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 17, 2006)

Dev - 

Burns - Then get your ass in the gym...if I gotta bust my ass damnit you do to!

Arch - Going good bud....just tryin to get by!

Billie - Thanks hun!  Doms not to much honestly....I really only get that when I stray undar 4reps or over 15....other then that I get some tightness but no absolute soreness!  Thats if I stay consistent!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 17, 2006)

Hey sorry I couldn't get on yesters ya'll!

I worked an 11 hour day with non stop lifting!  My last call before I said 'Ok no more overtime!' was a little over 40 steps I had to carry this guy.  I said fuq this I'm done for the night came home and crashed!  Had I come on here I would never have gone to the gym this AM 

3-17-06 REP RANGE LEGS!!! 

I had to change my workout a little with my hip....single leg press doesn't feel right on the hip so I went to single leg ext's.

Quads:
Hack Squat
185*8
225*6
225*4 drop 135*4

Leg Press
270*10
360*8*2

Single Leg Ext.
40*12*2

Hams:
SLDL
155*8
175*6
175*4 <sweaty hands grip failure!  I need my chalk!

Single Leg Curl
50*6
35*10*2

LLC
50*15*2

I went a little lighter on legs today b/c I havn't been working them regularly so I didn't want to be to bad at work today.  Little by little I'll work my way into it!  But still pleased with what I did.

Oh and I saw the funniest guy in the gym today....he's the middle aged guy that doesn't know what hes doing but swears hes ronnie coleman!  He's on the powertec squat machine--plateloaded--and doesn't even warm up nuttin and throws 405 on and starts doing 2in partials with his hands on his knees.  From here he turns around and faces the machine b/c he can't do clean partials anymore he has to cheat even more.  He worked his way up to 765 1/2 good morning 1/2 partial reps STILLLLLL with his hands on his knees!  He got jack shit out of all that and killed his back!  What an ASSSS!  Then he walks around and struts his stuff in front of the other 2 people in the gym myself included!  Please bud its to early for this shit...I dont care what you lift... put 225 on there and let me school you on ATF squats and I'll kick your ass today and DOMS will do my dirty work the rest of the week!


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 17, 2006)

Yeah, I love the 2 inch partial crowd.  Great, you use some heavy ass weights, and I'm sure you have a really strong lockout, but your muscles are developed like a prepubescent girl and you're fat.

Anyway, you look like you had a good workout.  Dropsetting with anything involving legs is evil I tells ya.  You're a soldier.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 17, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yeah, I love the 2 inch partial crowd.  Great, you use some heavy ass weights, and I'm sure you have a really strong lockout, but your muscles are developed like a prepubescent girl and you're fat.
> 
> Anyway, you look like you had a good workout.  Dropsetting with anything involving legs is evil I tells ya.  You're a soldier.




Thanks bud!  I was contemplating doing thre circuit today to hit some ab work but I will try to cut out of work early tomorrow and get my circuit in...I'm determined to get good at that shit lol!  It feels so good to get my ass kicked by body weight movements!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice wo DB ,

Great story , LOL !!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey sorry I couldn't get on yesters ya'll!
> 
> I worked an 11 hour day with non stop lifting! My last call before I said 'Ok no more overtime!' was a little over 40 steps I had to carry this guy. I said fuq this I'm done for the night came home and crashed! Had I come on here I would never have gone to the gym this AM
> 
> ...


dang you! make me work.... 

Did u use an alt. grip for the deads to compensate for the slippery hands?

Pretty fuuny about that guy. He actually strutted? Maybe...makes eye contact. just inquire:
"Hey, when you want help to do that exercise correctly, let me know"


----------



## Devlin (Mar 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dang you! make me work....
> 
> Did u use an alt. grip for the deads to compensate for the slippery hands?
> 
> ...



 

I think we all have one of those at our gyms.  I definietly have the strutters at mine plus I have a few posers too that just have to pose in front of a mirror in the middle of the gym. 

Strong workout there DB


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2006)

Great w/o BRother Bolt, I agree on the ATF Squats too, Full ROM will Kick you Butt EVERYTIME!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2006)

I don't ATF more than 135...isn't that actually hard on knees to go that far down?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I don't ATF more than 135...isn't that actually hard on knees to go that far down?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 18, 2006)

gary - thanks bud!

burns - gotta make ya work!  Yea I hope to never workout around that fool again he just pisses me off lol.  And yes I used an alt grip but I was so sweaty it was impossible!

dev - thanks hun!  Yea I have alot of whack jobs by me man...its to the point where you can't workout anymore b/c they distract you! 

arch - Thank you my friend and I couldn't agree with you more!!!!

Buurns II - Revert to TT answer 

TT -


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 19, 2006)

DOMS DOMS DOMS!!!!

Man legs are hurtin today....always the 2nd day after training.  Great now I'm going up the  country to run my dog...this should be fun.  Hiking through the moutains with a bunch of gear on with heavy boots and hills....man that just sounds painfull LOL!


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hehe, have fun... I love DOMS. I've had some in my lats and triceps since friday.... My two favorite places to be sore =)


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 19, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> DOMS DOMS DOMS!!!!
> 
> Man legs are hurtin today....always the 2nd day after training.  Great now I'm going up the  country to run my dog...this should be fun.  Hiking through the moutains with a bunch of gear on with heavy boots and hills....man that just sounds painfull LOL!



Probably just what ya need to get back to  "NORMAL"


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> *DOMS DOMS DOMS*!!!!
> 
> Man legs are hurtin today....always the 2nd day after training.  Great now I'm going up the  country to run my dog...this should be fun.  Hiking through the moutains with a bunch of gear on with heavy boots and hills....man that just sounds painfull LOL!


Good stuff!!! Enjoy BRother Bolt!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 19, 2006)

Have fun


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 19, 2006)

hey DB....long time no see!! (well, since Friday )  Nice looking leg workout!  Glad the hip/groin isn't bothering you too bad...I have big trouble with single leg press too....seems to put an unnatural pressure on my hip flexors...kinda hurts 

catch up with ya tomorrow!


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 20, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> DOMS DOMS DOMS!!!!
> 
> Man legs are hurtin today....always the 2nd day after training.  Great now I'm going up the  country to run my dog...this should be fun.  Hiking through the moutains with a bunch of gear on with heavy boots and hills....man that just sounds painfull LOL!



Ouch, that's rough pushing through leg workout soreness in the mountains.  You'll tough it out though.  There is nature left in NJ?  Haha, only kidding.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2006)

suprisingly...'jersey is a pretty state in the summer...but everytime else..when the trees are baren..it looks bleak and like the Apocolypse...

Db...mountains? MOUNTAINS??? Did you leaave the state? 'Jersey hasn't any mountains....maybe some big hills....most likely reforrested garbage dump sites....but mountains? I digress...


How was the weekend?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 20, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hehe, have fun... I love DOMS. I've had some in my lats and triceps since friday.... My two favorite places to be sore =)


LOL yea doms in the backisn't bad makes a feel pretty large...but I'd prefere not to have any!  Gets in the way of work to much.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 20, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Probably just what ya need to get back to  "NORMAL"


Yea I figure a few more weeks and my body will remember what its all about!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 20, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good stuff!!! Enjoy BRother Bolt!!!


Thanks bud!  I love going up to the mountains....best place to be!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 20, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Have fun


Yesterday was fun...today not so fun way sore LOL!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 20, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hey DB....long time no see!! (well, since Friday )  Nice looking leg workout!  Glad the hip/groin isn't bothering you too bad...I have big trouble with single leg press too....seems to put an unnatural pressure on my hip flexors...kinda hurts
> 
> catch up with ya tomorrow!


Heya hun thanks!  Yea single leg presses dont feel right anymore!  I use to love em but now its just not right....so I'll lay off of em for a while till I'm 100%!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 20, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Ouch, that's rough pushing through leg workout soreness in the mountains.  You'll tough it out though.  There is nature left in NJ?  Haha, only kidding.


LMAO.....yea it was a bitch to get around up there!  I was walking around with 50lb bags of corn on my shoulders all day which made it even worse!  I'm payin for it today but its all good....all about the conditioning!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2006)

corn?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> suprisingly...'jersey is a pretty state in the summer...but everytime else..when the trees are baren..it looks bleak and like the Apocolypse...
> 
> Db...mountains? MOUNTAINS??? Did you leaave the state? 'Jersey hasn't any mountains....maybe some big hills....most likely reforrested garbage dump sites....but mountains? I digress...
> 
> ...


Hey we all can't live in the rockies ok!  Soon enough I'll move out of here.....hopefully gonna get to PA and buy a nice house!  I love it there!

Yea there are still mountains in jersey ya just gotta know where to go!  Its gorgeous during the summer but theres nothing prettier then being in the woods for the first snow fall of the year....all the trees get covered the stream edges start to freeze all the wildlife comes out.  I'm telling you when I sit out in the woods all day during the first snow fall I love with it all over again!  There isn't a prettier sight in the world!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2006)

<ahem> that same scenario...in the ROCKIES...

Was up, DB! Feeling better today? How're the legs?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 20, 2006)

Yea bags of corn.....remember I'm an avid hunter i feed my dear year round.  I spend alot of $ and time on these things.  Theres just some places my silverado can't go so we have to go the rest on foot through the woods.  Carrying 2-3 bags at a time on your shoulders breaks you down LOL.

As for feelings.....hell no!  Super sore!!!  Didn't lift today...can barely walk!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 20, 2006)

How's it going, DB?  Looks like your workouts are good and everyone is eating well thanks to you Keep up the good work.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 20, 2006)

Nothin like doing your lifting the "old fashioned" way....by the time deer season gets here, you'll be climbin mountains with 6 bags on your shoulders...


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 20, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> How's it going, DB?  Looks like your workouts are good and everyone is eating well thanks to you Keep up the good work.


Goin good....real busy lately...I feel bad I dont have the time to get to everyones journals.  With the spring coming up that means food plots go in the ground and alot of work needs to be done to my farm.  I am either up there working....or researching on which products I need!  It aint easy man LOL.

But I hope to be a winner come sept when opening day hits!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 20, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Nothin like doing your lifting the "old fashioned" way....by the time deer season gets here, you'll be climbin mountains with 6 bags on your shoulders...


Yea now I know why farmers are so damn strong LOL.

I'm damn sore from putting the feeders up b/c at one point I had to tie the pulley onto the branch but I was a 1/2 foot to short.  So I just had to hang from one hand and tie with the other...you wanna talk about killer on th grip and back!!!!!  Try sitting on the pullup bar with 2 hands and see how long you last....then go to one and thats what I was doing heh....what a mission it was but I got it all done!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2006)

show off...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea bags of corn.....remember I'm an avid hunter i feed my dear year round.


here, Bambi, Bambi, Bambi...here boy...ah.....you found the corn! Good boy! <click> You're a BIG deer this year, aren't you? You know what would be better? If you were to turn profile just a little bit...ah...there ya go....
<quietly exhaling> thats a boy....<BANG!>
anybody up for some venison chili?

something like that?
The only 'rifling' I do is at the meat department at the super market...


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> here, Bambi, Bambi, Bambi...here boy...ah.....you found the corn! Good boy! <click> You're a BIG deer this year, aren't you? You know what would be better? If you were to turn profile just a little bit...ah...there ya go....
> <quietly exhaling> thats a boy....<BANG!>
> anybody up for some venison chili?
> 
> ...


That's pretty funny, Burner!! 

Just remember, there aren't any tree hugging panty wasters out there planting food plots and putting up feeders.  Nothing wrong with bettering the whole herd and taking one or two for yourself.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2006)

exactly. 

Kinda funny. years ago, couple friends were out tracking pre-season to get an idea of where the herds were. One friend was on the tail of what he said was a big buck, had it in sight and was watching it, when the other friend came crashing though the brush yelling about how he had found another herd.
...scaring the buck away...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2006)

Hows my Favorite Fireman today??? Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 20, 2006)

Sounds like you had a great time with your pup in the mountains.  Sounds beautiful, but more like the Poconos than any place in Jersey unless it in the Pine Barrens in southern Jersey.  I still prefer the country and rolling fields here in Kentucky.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2006)

Brother Bolt, It's OFficial.................June 17th!!!
Heres the link, hope you can still make it!!!
http://www.thecaveman.com/show.htm


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> here, Bambi, Bambi, Bambi...here boy...ah.....you found the corn! Good boy! <click> You're a BIG deer this year, aren't you? You know what would be better? If you were to turn profile just a little bit...ah...there ya go....
> <quietly exhaling> thats a boy....<BANG!>
> anybody up for some venison chili?
> 
> ...


I'm more of a bow hunter myself....more of a challange ya know!  But with the modern gear these day I can hit a 2inch circle anywhere from 5-50yrds.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 21, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> That's pretty funny, Burner!!
> 
> Just remember, there aren't any tree hugging panty wasters out there planting food plots and putting up feeders.  Nothing wrong with bettering the whole herd and taking one or two for yourself.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> exactly.
> 
> Kinda funny. years ago, couple friends were out tracking pre-season to get an idea of where the herds were. One friend was on the tail of what he said was a big buck, had it in sight and was watching it, when the other friend came crashing though the brush yelling about how he had found another herd.
> ...scaring the buck away...


Someone would have gotten shot for that!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 21, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hows my Favorite Fireman today??? Hope all is well my Friend!!!


Hey bud!  I would have been better had I gotten som sleep!  Everyone is sick in my house so all night the babies are crying people are coughing and no one would shut up!  I guess you can see I'm a little extra grumpy....time to eat and take it out in the gym!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 21, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Sounds like you had a great time with your pup in the mountains.  Sounds beautiful, but more like the Poconos than any place in Jersey unless it in the Pine Barrens in southern Jersey.  I still prefer the country and rolling fields here in Kentucky.


Always have a great time on sundays heh.

Actually in my area....sparta area up rt15....it is still gorgeous!  Small town type people...everyone knows each other type of deal...everyone is a farmer.  I love that lifestyle.  But i do agree it is nothing like my vacation spot in the poconos!  Theres nothing better then that place!

I've always wanted to get off the east coast and check other states out but I never had a chance.  I want to tour the great country side of this country!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 21, 2006)

everytime I read your journal I think of the "sexy fireman calanders" they come out with every year 

how is MY favorite fire fighter today??


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 21, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> everytime I read your journal I think of the "sexy fireman calanders" they come out with every year
> 
> how is MY favorite fire fighter today??


LOL  

Glad somebody does....once I lean out at the end of the summer I'll take some pics in my fire gear for ya.

Just got out of the gym time to post my workout....forgot my gym book at home though


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 21, 2006)

*3-21-06 Power Back/Delts*

Today was a good workout!  Felt good to really lift heavy again....I enjoy power back very much lol.

Back:
Deadlifts
225*6
255*3*2 straps

U/H BB Row
135*6
155*4*2

Pulldown
150*6
165*4

CG CBl Row
180*6*2

Delts:
DB Milt Press
50s*5*2
55s*4 

DB Cheat Lateral
30s*6
35s*4*2

Single Arm Face Pull
100*4*3

Abz Rehab

All in all a good workout....nothing to really complain about except for the Milt Press....down 2 reps this week.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 21, 2006)

Good workout DB, but straps for 255? Come on, you can easily use a mixed on that. Just feelin lazy?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 21, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Good workout DB, but straps for 255? Come on, you can easily use a mixed on that. Just feelin lazy?


Thanks bud...I dont know why but I can't seem to keep my grip lately.  I think the bar is just getting REALLY worn down so its getting to smooth.  I can't seem to hold on anymore.  Even with an alt grip.  Actually starting to piss me off.

I am going to start doing some extra grip work on my circuit day....maybe some farmers walks or some shit like that to keep the heart rate up.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice wo DB ,

Whats a Cg CBI row ? Pulldowns looking good


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 21, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thanks bud...I dont know why but I can't seem to keep my grip lately. I think the bar is just getting REALLY worn down so its getting to smooth. I can't seem to hold on anymore. Even with an alt grip. Actually starting to piss me off.
> 
> I am going to start doing some extra grip work on my circuit day....maybe some farmers walks or some shit like that to keep the heart rate up.



There's only one bar at your gym?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2006)

Good lookin w/o BRother Bolt!!!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 21, 2006)

Heya bolt, good looking lifts!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 21, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo DB ,
> 
> Whats a Cg CBI row ? Pulldowns looking good


thanks bud!

close grip cable row


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 21, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> There's only one bar at your gym?


Where I am able to deadlift there are 2....one is a smooth oly and the other is textured but so run down it feels like a smooth one.

All the others are on the other side of the gym where the benches are but can't switch em....I would do my deadlifts there but there is only the big 45s...thin but large diameter.  I deadlift with the thick ones with half the diameter (bout 8inches or so in diameter)


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 21, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Heya bolt, good looking lifts!





			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o BRother Bolt!!!



Thanks boys!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice workout


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 21, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Nice workout


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice workout there, DB.  What is the word on cheat laterals vs. regular laterals.  More beneficial if you concentrate on the negative part??


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 21, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Nice workout there, DB.  What is the word on cheat laterals vs. regular laterals.  More beneficial if you concentrate on the negative part??


Just allows you to put a little body english on it to move some more weight....really helps if you concentrate on the negative and the first 3/4 of the movement b/c this is where you are getting the most hypertrophy in the movement.  The top is mostly momentum.

Great to change it up....actually some of the biggest pros with the most impressive delts...ie cutler...use this method or even a more severe one of only going to about 45degress in their arms and using redioculous weights.  There have been studies that have shown side laterals get most of the work from the first 45 degrees after that its minimal.  But hey to each is own.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 21, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Where I am able to deadlift there are 2....one is a smooth oly and the other is textured but so run down it feels like a smooth one.
> 
> All the others are on the other side of the gym where the benches are but can't switch em....I would do my deadlifts there but there is only the big 45s...thin but large diameter. I deadlift with the thick ones with half the diameter (bout 8inches or so in diameter)



Saying a bar is thin, but has a large diameter makes no sense to me..   Isn't that a bit contradictory? do you mean, one's longer and one's shorter?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 21, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Saying a bar is thin, but has a large diameter makes no sense to me..   Isn't that a bit contradictory? do you mean, one's longer and one's shorter?


No jackass not the oly 45s the 45lb plates


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 21, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> No jackass not the oly 45s the 45lb plates


  ........... So, bring one of the benching bars over to where you do deadlifts and use the plates you like  .

Haha, our avatars are pretty much the same.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 22, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> ........... So, bring one of the benching bars over to where you do deadlifts and use the plates you like  .
> 
> Haha, our avatars are pretty much the same.


I wish I could but its a pretty large gym and the owner wont let me....hes pretty strict with his shit.  Its not like a big comercial gym its a mom/pop type shop.

But i think I'll do my deadlifts next week with the bigger plates and the better bar.

Yea they are pretty close LOL.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 22, 2006)

Is it possible to explain the situation to the owner?  Perhaps if you promise to put the good bar back in the benching area when you're done he'd cut you some slack.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 22, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> LMAO.....yea it was a bitch to get around up there!  I was walking around with 50lb bags of corn on my shoulders all day which made it even worse!  I'm payin for it today but its all good....all about the conditioning!



That's badass.  I think I'm going to start wearing a weighted vest when I do my conditioning workouts.  Damn you DB, stop giving me ideas to torture myself.  You know I'll use them.  Heh.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Just allows you to put a little body english on it to move some more weight....really helps if you concentrate on the negative and the first 3/4 of the movement b/c this is where you are getting the most hypertrophy in the movement.  The top is mostly momentum.
> 
> Great to change it up....actually some of the biggest pros with the most impressive delts...ie cutler...use this method or even a more severe one of only going to about 45degress in their arms and using redioculous weights.  *There have been studies that have shown side laterals get most of the work from the first 45 degrees after that its minimal*.  But hey to each is own.


Thats where I do my static holds, talk about a burn!!!

I have also tried doing them 1 arm at a time, holding onto something solid with the other hand, can really put some weight up with that technique!!!

How goes it today my Friend???


----------



## Pylon (Mar 22, 2006)

That makes me feel better about my ROM issues on lat raises.  If this is the case, I'll keep the extra weight and struggle through it.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 22, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> That makes me feel better about my ROM issues on lat raises.  If this is the case, I'll keep the extra weight and struggle through it.


That brings up the question of failure.  I always interpreted failure on these as not being able to make it to arms parallel to the floor.  So do you go until arms cant make it to 45?  Never seen anyone do this, but it would make sense to me.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Is it possible to explain the situation to the owner?  Perhaps if you promise to put the good bar back in the benching area when you're done he'd cut you some slack.


Na hes a strange guy...that much steroids really starts to mess with your brain lol.

I think I will just change my plan of attack and start deadlifting with the bigger plates for now or use the 25s and just double up ya know.  I'll make shit happen LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 22, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That's badass.  I think I'm going to start wearing a weighted vest when I do my conditioning workouts.  Damn you DB, stop giving me ideas to torture myself.  You know I'll use them.  Heh.


I am ordering one already ha beat ya to that shit!  But I'll use mine to go hiking up in the moutains to really kick my ass!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 22, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thats where I do my static holds, talk about a burn!!!
> 
> I have also tried doing them 1 arm at a time, holding onto something solid with the other hand, can really put some weight up with that technique!!!
> 
> How goes it today my Friend???


Yea holding on to something is awsome!  Great for thenegatives....cheat the weight up and really slug it down...awsome!

Day is going great....I'll post my day in a minute for ya!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 22, 2006)

*power quads/bis/tris*

B/c sean is so damn impatient here it goes... 

Quads:
Squat
185*4
185*3  could have hit 4 but didn't wanna push it
165*5

Press
360*6
410*6
450*4

Extentions
130*5*3

Tri's:
CG Bench
135*6
155*4
165*3

BB Skull
60*6
70*6
up the weight

French Press
60*6
70*6
80*4

Bi's:
Oly BB Curl
85*4*2
95*1 drop 85*3 ---very strang

HS Preacher Curl
70*6
80*6
up the weight

DB Hammer Curl
35s*6
40s*5

Haven't squated in a while so they really sucked....give me a few weeks and I'll be back in the swing of things!

Could have gone heavier on most tri work to start off with...CG's were hard on the wrists but the tri's had more power in em.

Bi's were good...gotta up the weights a tad next time.

I wasn't 100% today b/c once again I went hiking from 6am-2pm with them damn 50lb bags....great time but ass whoopin LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 22, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> That makes me feel better about my ROM issues on lat raises.  If this is the case, I'll keep the extra weight and struggle through it.


Mix it up bud....variation is the key to body building one thing doesn't work the best its the combination of them all that give you the best results.....check the ego at the door!


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 22, 2006)

Good workout DB =p


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 22, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> That brings up the question of failure.  I always interpreted failure on these as not being able to make it to arms parallel to the floor.  So do you go until arms cant make it to 45?  Never seen anyone do this, but it would make sense to me.


It depends on the exercise....I ussually always go just above 45...if I can't hit that I dont go heavier until I can.

But it depends on your exercise....you'll see next week I'll probably do very focused very strict form seated side laterals and the heaviest I work up to are the 25s but ussually stick with the 20s or even the 15s.  Those are done to parallel and with perfect form....its a combo of everthing that makes this thing called bodybuilding work.  Also see pylons answer for that.  So depending on the exercise depends on where failure is.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 22, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Good workout DB =p


 Thanks bro


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 22, 2006)

Why'd ya get off AIM ? Couldn't take my smart ass remarks anymore?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 22, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Why'd ya get off AIM ? Couldn't take my smart ass remarks anymore?


No ya terd...I have to get up in a few hours and get my ass in the gym again...then go to work all damn day lol.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 22, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> No ya terd...I have to get up in a few hours and get my ass in the gym again...then go to work all damn day lol.



Well, you're still on IM


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 22, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Well, you're still on IM


I went to eat something real fast and upon my return I noticed you just couldn't resist me....I know I have that affect but mostly towards the women....didn't know I was your type


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 22, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I went to eat something real fast and upon my return I noticed you just couldn't resist me....I know I have that affect but mostly towards the women....didn't know I was your type


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 22, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

>


iight man I'll catch ya 2morrow...if I dont get to sleep now I'll never wake up at 6am for the gym!


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 22, 2006)

Alright, have a good day.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 23, 2006)

What is this?  Boltback Mountain?  Get a room you two!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 23, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> What is this?  Boltback Mountain?  Get a room you two!


  Your to funny Py...I'd try and type something to get back at ya but after doing my circuit this short message took me about 15 minutes to type I'm shakin so much LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 23, 2006)

*Circuit Trainin aka Japanes torture routine!*

Well I am very pleased with myself...I got up extra early and got my circuit training in this week.  Here we go...

*Circuit 1:*
Prisoner Squat x 25
Supermen x 15
Hindu Pushup x 15
Russian Twist(on bench) x20
Body Rows x 20
Crunches x15
Farmers Walk 55s x 60yards

*Circuit 2:*
Prisoner Squat x 20
Supermen x 15
Hindu Pushup x 15
Russian Twist(on bench) 15lb x 20
Body Rows x 15
Crunches x 15
Farmers Walk 65s x 60yards

*Circuit 3:*
Prisoner Squat x 20
Supermen x 15
Hindu Pushup x 15
Russian Twist(on bench) 20lb x 20
Body Rows x 15
Crunches x 15
Farmers Walk 65s x 60yards

*Notes:*
Damn that was tuff LOL.

Squats are good...next weekI'll shoot for 25x3sets

Supermen I'll keep at 15 for now they are tuff with a pause at the top.

Hindu pushups I was very pleased...form was perfect and was able to complete 3 full sets...shooting for a few more reps next time almost didn't make the last set!

Russian twists I added weight to em...I do it sitting on a bench with the db in my hands and twist side to side...hands left feet right and vise versa.  Only way the hip doesn't hurt on these.

Body Rows and situps I'll work on getting more reps.

Firemans Walk man those are awsome!  New favorit thing!  I was happy to get the 65sx2 sets...and at 60 yards I was pleased.  I have a 15 yard opening in my gym so I just run that 4 times.  I'm going to try and increase both weight and distance.

All in all I almost  but I held it down and have yet been able to drink my PWO shake or else I will


----------



## Pylon (Mar 23, 2006)

great work, bolt!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thats where I do my static holds, talk about a burn!!!
> 
> I have also tried doing them 1 arm at a time, holding onto something solid with the other hand, can really put some weight up with that technique!!!
> 
> How goes it today my Friend???


 
I've done those too! Grab a hold of someting, lean away and do single arm lat raises. Weights drop..but..oh...so good....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> What is this? Boltback Mountain? Get a room you two!


DOH!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That's badass. I think I'm going to start wearing a weighted vest when I do my conditioning workouts. Damn you DB, stop giving me ideas to torture myself. You know I'll use them. Heh.


do u have a military surplus store near you?
The army ranger vest, w/ kevlar plate is fairly heavy....Before i was 'involountarily' removed from the Peace Kepper Challenge Team. (no hard feelings there...) we used to go and PT with those on...u get in shape REAL fast...


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 23, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> What is this?  Boltback Mountain?  Get a room you two!



Yeah, ok Py.... I smell jealousy.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2006)

W/O's are lookin solid my Friend, your circuit training is just "SICK" My hats definatly off to you BRother Bolt!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 23, 2006)

That's awesome, Bolt.  I'm going to look that up next time I'm stuck at a hotel with a crappy gym.  What's the time on that set of circuits?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 23, 2006)

Kiler wo DB, or is this CP's journal ? LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 23, 2006)

Py - Thanks bud!

Burns - Yea I like doing laterals that way as well but haven't done em in ages.  Yea I need to stop at my local military surplus store and find me a good vest I can load with weights!  Gotta get serious!

Sean - LMAO

Arch - Thanks man!  I'm jealous you guys with your 15 minute workout deals so I need to keep up with you guys....truelly a humbling experience going through that workout heh!

Boiler - Well I do some warmups and rehab to losen the shoulder up but the total time of the 3 circuits is only like 10-15 minutes.  The farmers walk brought it up that high...without it no more then 10 muntes really.  I keep it high pace and heart pumping LOL.

Gary - LOL Thanks man....he's my insperation so I need to work hard to get to his level!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2006)

well, I pick up my snazzy new Mtn bike on Saturday....that should be fun....(ok, not at first...getting used tothat hard, racing seat...and being out of shape and all..but other than that....it'll be fun...
)


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well, I pick up my snazzy new Mtn bike on Saturday....that should be fun....(ok, not at first...getting used tothat hard, racing seat...and being out of shape and all..but other than that....it'll be fun...
> )


Thats some great fun!  I use to do that alot but had to stop b/c I didn't have the time!  You'll enjoy it!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2006)

I've had a couple so far. I had a cannondale in Italy...got it to jersey...in a COP dorm..and it was....STOLEN! who knew...THAT...would have happened....


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I've had a couple so far. I had a cannondale in Italy...got it to jersey...in a COP dorm..and it was....STOLEN! who knew...THAT...would have happened....


I did...it was in jersey they steal anything!

I had some rapelling(sp?) rope 1000ft I had bought to bring up the country.  Sunday as I was packing my truck someone stole it off the hood of my car.  Never found the guy that day....but saw him yesterday and what an ass whoopin he got!!!!  Sent him to the hospital...dirty crack head bastard.  He was the low life scum you wish would all be boxed up and shipped to an island....yea well he got what he deserved and I got my frustrations out on his face.

And first thing that came to my mind was the line from some gay rap song....I was like hey bud watch me make your face beat up my hand!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 24, 2006)

DAMN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 24, 2006)

Protein-rage !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 24, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I am ordering one already ha beat ya to that shit!  But I'll use mine to go hiking up in the moutains to really kick my ass!



You're a badass DB.  Workouts looking great too.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 24, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Protein-rage !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 

No it's just living in Jersey rage.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 24, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> No it's just living in Jersey rage.


She nailed it!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 24, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You're a badass DB.  Workouts looking great too.


Thanks bud!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 24, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> She nailed it!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 24, 2006)

*3-24-06 Power Chest/Hams*

Todays chest workout was garbage but hams felt good!

Chest:
BB Flat Bench
165*4
175*3 
135*8

DB Incline Bench
60s*5
65s*4*2

BB Decline Bench
155*4
165*4
175*4

Hams:
Lying Leg Curl
80*6
110*5
110*4

SLDL
175*4
195*4 PR!
205*3 PR!

Well I tried the new bar for my SLDLs and man it is great!  I will always deadlift from that bar now LOL.  Grips are awsome.  

I tested the bar with a few sets of regular deadlifts....slapped on 285 and cranked it out just shy of lockout b/f my grip went.  My grip was shot from the SLDLs already so I think I could hit that raw.  Once I get a smidget of chalk on my hands it will all be over!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2006)

...did u get your rope back?


so...u whooped his ass..then administered 1st aid....
must have been nice to have gotten some retribution....

I remember having a mirror shot out from my new truck several years back...it was in January...lucky I did not find who did it....I had some E V I L thoughts going thru my head as to what I would have done with them:
Like, take them WAY out in the east...(nothing but prairy(sp) land) Take their jacket and shoes and let the walk home...


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...did u get your rope back?
> 
> 
> so...u whooped his ass..then administered 1st aid....
> ...


Na he sold the rope to some local store for a few quick bucks to get a fix.  I went to go get it but it was more $$ then at the other place so I said fuq it!

It felt mighty nice to kick his ass...then I called the ambulance for him...a few of my buddies pulled up and I said i found him like that.  They just took him to the rehab joint and I was care free lol.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2006)

U have stepped up a few points in my book, sir...
"I found him like that"

Too bad u could not prove that the rope was yours....


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice work on the PR's DB.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> U have stepped up a few points in my book, sir...
> "I found him like that"
> 
> Too bad u could not prove that the rope was yours....


Heh we use that alot in my line of work....damn combative drunks we get with the ambulance!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 24, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice work on the PR's DB.


Thanks bro...catch ya tonight lol


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 24, 2006)

Fantastic w/o BRother Bolt, sorry you had to get medeival on someone!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heh we use that alot in my line of work....damn combative drunks we get with the ambulance!


but...you're a fireman....fireperson...whatever... 
You are supposed to dave lives..not mud stomp a hole in them...
they must use different tactics in jersey...


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice PR's DB


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> but...you're a fireman....fireperson...whatever...
> You are supposed to dave lives..not mud stomp a hole in them...
> they must use different tactics in jersey...


I am also a volunteer with my local ambulance core....now let your mind wnder i get all the fuckups in my town!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 24, 2006)

Gary & Mike thanks boys!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 24, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I am also a volunteer with my local ambulance core....now let your mind wnder i get all the fuckups in my town!



Atleast you didn't have to respond to the fire in Cream Ridge today.  I hope and pray for the sakes of the farm employees that the horses were indeed dead or knocked out by the smoke before the fire got them. I wouldn't want to hear the death screams from 12 mares or their 12 foals.   http://www.ustrotting.com/absolutenm/anmviewer.asp?a=14535&z=1


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 24, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Atleast you didn't have to respond to the fire in Cream Ridge today.  I hope and pray for the sakes of the farm employees that the horses were indeed dead or knocked out by the smoke before the fire got them. I wouldn't want to hear the death screams from 12 mares or their 12 foals.   http://www.ustrotting.com/absolutenm/anmviewer.asp?a=14535&z=1


ouch that sux!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 24, 2006)

lookin good in here DB!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2006)

So DeadBolt beats up on the dead-beats.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> So DeadBolt beats up on the dead-beats.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> lookin good in here DB!


Thanx Doll!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> So DeadBolt beats up on the dead-beats.


LOL thanks bud!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 25, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

>


C'mon I'm bigger then that guy   Your to much Mike!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 25, 2006)

How's your weekend so far? Any more "combative patients"?  When I worked in the hospital in Jersey we sent the drunks/druggies to the "Bed and Breakfast".  It was a division of the hospital I worked for, but it was in Camden


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> C'mon I'm bigger then that guy   Your to much Mike!


  Hows this???


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 25, 2006)

What's up, Thug?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 25, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> How's your weekend so far? Any more "combative patients"?  When I worked in the hospital in Jersey we sent the drunks/druggies to the "Bed and Breakfast".  It was a division of the hospital I worked for, but it was in Camden


Na no drunks today....I took the weekend off from the volly stuff.

I ended up working late last night and got called into work at 5am this morning.  Really dragging right now LOL...off to sleep then up in 6 hours to hit the country for some nice relaxing times.

Had a scuffle at work with some co-workers starting drama in my life....trying to split me and my girlfriend up.  So stay tuned on monday for another ass whoopin!  I swear to got the older people get the more imature they get...I feel like a 10 y/o at the playground i swear to god!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 25, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hows this???


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 25, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> What's up, Thug?


Thug...far from it...now bruiser is more like it.  Funny comment at work today...got into a big argument at work and one of my buddies came up to me and was like "god made you short for a reason b/c if he made you 6ft with your aggression you woulda been in jail already"  People know not to mess with me at work b/c I am very short tempered and will flip at anything so most people respect that and stay clear but some just dont learn till I lay a whoopin on em and strait'en em out.

Just trying to get by and not get in to much trouble....which is never easy for me I dont know why lol.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 26, 2006)

DeadBolt


----------



## Devlin (Mar 26, 2006)

Ohh man I hope you saw Grey's Anatomy tonight.  It's only 7 minutes into the start of it and it a good one


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 26, 2006)

your the kind of guy that doesn't need to go looking for trouble...it just kinda finds you


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 26, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thug...far from it...now bruiser is more like it.  Funny comment at work today...got into a big argument at work and one of my buddies came up to me and was like "god made you short for a reason b/c if he made you 6ft with your aggression you woulda been in jail already"  People know not to mess with me at work b/c I am very short tempered and will flip at anything so most people respect that and stay clear but some just dont learn till I lay a whoopin on em and strait'en em out.
> 
> Just trying to get by and not get in to much trouble....which is never easy for me I dont know why lol.



Haha, that's a pretty cool comment.  I think the total opposite is true for myself.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 26, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Haha, that's a pretty cool comment.  I think the total opposite is true for myself.



Hehe, me too... Though, if I were pushed too far, I'd get REALLY mad.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 27, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> DeadBolt


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 27, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh man I hope you saw Grey's Anatomy tonight.  It's only 7 minutes into the start of it and it a good one


Yea I watched it....it was a good episode but I was mad b/c it was a repeat!  Next week is the one that was suppose to air this week.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 27, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> your the kind of guy that doesn't need to go looking for trouble...it just kinda finds you


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 27, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Haha, that's a pretty cool comment.  I think the total opposite is true for myself.


LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 27, 2006)

*3-27-06 RR Back/Delts*

Today was a good day....I am enjoying the 3xweek lifting....and I like the way the bodyparts are arranged.  Just gotta tinker with the sets per body part now this week.

Back:
Rack Deadlift
225*6
255*6
285*6 straps

DB Row
65s*10
70s*8*2

HS High Row
180*12
200*10

HS Horz Row
120*12
135*12

Pulldown
120*15
135*10

Delts:
Seated BB Milt Press
115*6
135*4

Smith Milt Press
115*8
135*5

HS Side Lateral-single arm
80*10*2

DB Side Lateral
20s*12*2

B/O Rear Delt Lateral
25s*15*2

All in all a decent workout.....very mad I couldn't grip thre 285...my grip strength blows!

1st time I've done standard BB Milt Press in over a year....due to the shoulder injury.  It felt good to do it and I may incorporate it more but not right now and not without a training partner.  The bar is set to far back for me to be able to use any real weight without injuring myself and that shit aint happenin!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 27, 2006)

awsome workout!!

And your right...take care of yourself first, and foremost...the reps and weight will come back gradually, and without injury!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 27, 2006)

Is this what you use?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 27, 2006)

Great w/o my Friend, I agree, better safe than sorry!!!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 27, 2006)

nice w/out, bolt!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 27, 2006)

I didn't realize it was a rerun, but then it was a new episode for me since I hadn't seen it until last night  

Great workout!  Even better that you know your limits with your shoulder and aren't risking it by pushing too far.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 27, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> awsome workout!!
> 
> And your right...take care of yourself first, and foremost...the reps and weight will come back gradually, and without injury!


Thanks hun!  Im workin harder then ever at it!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 27, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Is this what you use?


  Your out of control!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 27, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o my Friend, I agree, better safe than sorry!!!


Thanks Mike!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 27, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> nice w/out, bolt!


Thanks bud!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 27, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I didn't realize it was a rerun, but then it was a new episode for me since I hadn't seen it until last night
> 
> Great workout!  Even better that you know your limits with your shoulder and aren't risking it by pushing too far.


LOL...yea I guess they'd all be new to you then LOL.

Yea I've come a long way and endured alot of injuries to now say I know my bodies limitations LOL.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice wo DB !

Nice job on the MP's


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 28, 2006)

Another good work, Bolt You know I was just giving you some shmidt about the thug thing.  Hang in there, buddy, and whoop some a## if you need too.  Some need it.  I'm standing by you!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 29, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Another good work, Bolt You know I was just giving you some shmidt about the thug thing.  Hang in there, buddy, and whoop some a## if you need too.  Some need it.  I'm standing by you!!


Thanks bud!  Yea I know you were just bustin my chops....I can roll with the best of em


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 29, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo DB !
> 
> Nice job on the MP's


Thanks Gary!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 29, 2006)

*3-29-06 RR Quad's/Bi's/Tri's*

Good workout today!

Quads:
Leg Ext
110*10
130*8

Hack Squats
155*12
175*12
175*10

Leg Press
270*15
300*15
320*15

Bi's"
DB Curl
35s*8*2

Corey Curl
50s*10*2

Concentration Curl
20s*12
25s*10

Tri's:
Vbar Pushdown
110*10
130*8
150*6

HS Tri Ext
90*10*3

1arm Reverse Grip Pushdown
30*12
40*12

All in all a good workout....RIs were low and intensity was up....feeling strong!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 29, 2006)

nice workout, and AWSOME numbers!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 29, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> nice workout, and AWSOME numbers!


Thanks Sweetheart!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 29, 2006)

Great workout.  Don't you just love feeling strong after an intense workout


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 29, 2006)

Good Stuff BRother Bolt, lookin strong my Friend!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 29, 2006)

Lookin' good in here DB.  Keep banging out those workouts.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 29, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Great workout.  Don't you just love feeling strong after an intense workout


Thanks hun!  And


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 29, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good Stuff BRother Bolt, lookin strong my Friend!!!


Stay tuned I'm just startin to get back into my groove!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Lookin' good in here DB.  Keep banging out those workouts.


Its like choopin a tree down little by little I work at it until that tree of perfection is in my hands!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 29, 2006)

wise words! I swear you need to be a motivational speaker


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 30, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> wise words! I swear you need to be a motivational speaker


  TY


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 30, 2006)

*3-30-06 Circuit Training*

Today was a good day....I am getting better at this stuff...form is getting better on everything and I'm able to do more I love it!

Circuit 1, 2, & 3:

Prisoner Squats x20 x20 x20

Supermen x15 x15 x15

Hindu Pushups x15 x15 x15

Russian Twist(bench) 20lb DB x20 x20 x20

Body Rows x15 x15 x15

Crunches x15 x15 x15

Farmers Walk 70s x60yrds x60yrds x60yrds

Ya know just when you think its gonna start to get easy those damn hindu pushups always KICK MY ASS!  My form is now perfect on them and holy shit I still can't get over how much energy and core strength those things require!  Its true a man can bench 400lbs but will still struggle doing these!

Farmers walk were up 5lbs each DB....little by little I increase these.  And the hell with any cardio intervals that is my cardio....I push myself so hard on those my heart rate is through the roof....I need to check it next week to see how high it really goes!

And........

I was going to do a 4th circuit but the thrown was calling!    Next week for sure there will be a 4th circuit I promise!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 30, 2006)

OK just not getting over the  feeling


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2006)

Cool workout, Cowp, err, umm,  DeadBolt!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2006)

so...where's the part where u whup the bad guy's ass and ride off into the sunset with the beauty?


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 30, 2006)

okay, now can you give an explanation what all that oddball stuff is?? It looks like a great workout, but I'm not sure what some of it is


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 30, 2006)

A 4th circuit??? GOOD STUFF!!! Those Supermans are a tuff thing too my Friend, lookin good!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 30, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> okay, now can you give an explanation what all that oddball stuff is?? It looks like a great workout, but I'm not sure what some of it is



I with Billie.  We need diagrams and instructions for some of the workouts around here   

Great workout


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 30, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Its like I work at it until perfection is in my hands!



TMI !!!!!!   LOL    

Nice wo DB !


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 30, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Cool workout, Cowp, err, umm,  DeadBolt!


LOL I've been getting that alot


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so...where's the part where u whup the bad guy's ass and ride off into the sunset with the beauty?


Na I have a beauty...if my girl catches me riding off with another I'm hamburger


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 30, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> okay, now can you give an explanation what all that oddball stuff is?? It looks like a great workout, but I'm not sure what some of it is


I posted em all for ya just click the link and it 'should' bring you to some pictures for each one if not tell me and I'll explain em!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 30, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> A 4th circuit??? GOOD STUFF!!! Those Supermans are a tuff thing too my Friend, lookin good!!!


Thanks bud....I'm def gonna do a 4th next week!  As for the supermen yea I do the ones where i lay donw on my stomach and give a 2 second pause at the top....I could do more but then I would burn my core out to early and all others would suffer!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 30, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I with Billie.  We need diagrams and instructions for some of the workouts around here
> 
> Great workout


Check below hun!  Thank ya!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Wow that sounded really nasty buo well


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 30, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> TMI !!!!!!   LOL
> 
> Nice wo DB !


  You crack me up man!  Thanks bud!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 30, 2006)

for some reason I can't get any of the links to work...I know what supermans are, and crunches, I'm just confused about all the other stuff....they may be something I wanna try though


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 31, 2006)

prisoner squats
http://ronjones.org/Coach&Train/ExercisePhotos/Legs/Squat-Prisoner.html

supermen
http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/ErectorSpinae/Superman.html

hindu pushups
http://www.cbass.com/Furey.htm --- scroll down

russain twist
http://golf.about.com/library/tips/aa111405a.htm -- on a bench with legs suspended in the air holding a DB in my hands

body rows
http://www.powerathletesmag.com/pages/firstpullup.htm --- I hold onto a BB though no rings

crunches
http://www.fitstep.com/Library/Exercises/Crunches.htm

farmers walk
http://keithpayne.homestead.com/farmer.html


----------



## Devlin (Mar 31, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Check below hun!  Thank ya!
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Ohh no fair, I was expecting something good


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Na I have a beauty...if my girl catches me riding off with another I'm hamburger


but...that's how many porn movies start off.....   (not that I would know, of course)
 


actually...I was referring to YOUR girl...YOU were thinking of another....deduct two man points, sir..


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 31, 2006)

*3-31-06 RR Chest/Hamstrings/traps*

Today was a good workout....chest got really pumped....weights were nothing special but chest is feelin good right now.  All else was in the norm!

Chest:
Incline BB Press
135*6
155*4 
145*6

Flat DB Press
55s*8
60s*8*2

Flat DB Fly
25s*12
30s*12

Hamstrings:
Lying Leg Curl
80*8
90*8

DB SLDL
60s*10*2

Sitting Leg Curl
100*12*2

Traps:
BB Shrug-behind back
185*10
135*15

DB Shrug
65s*12
60s*15

And that brings March to a close. . . . . . .


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 31, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> but...that's how many porn movies start off.....   (not that I would know, of course)
> 
> 
> 
> actually...I was referring to YOUR girl...YOU were thinking of another....deduct two man points, sir..


I was thinking you were thinking another women....your the []D [] []V[] []D around here at the club getting numbers every night.  I'm just the fireman who works to much and is obsessed with body destroying circuits ok lol.

And to top it I haven't seen her in like a week!  I'm just losin points all over the board huh?


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 31, 2006)

Hey buddy!! I havent been around in forever, but Im truly truly happy to see ure doing good /better and ure back in the game!!! Good for u man! Stay strong!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 31, 2006)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Hey buddy!! I havent been around in forever, but Im truly truly happy to see ure foing good /better and ure back in the game!!! Good for u man! Stay strong!


HOLY SHIT!  Where the hell have you been?!

I'm workin at it but its awsome to hear from you again!  You stickin around for a bit? ...or hopefully you will try lol

You look great in your avi....hope everything is well with you!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I was thinking you were thinking another women....your the []D [] []V[] []D around here at the club getting numbers every night. I'm just the fireman who works to much and is obsessed with body destroying circuits ok lol.
> 
> And to top it I haven't seen her in like a week! I'm just losin points all over the board huh?


heh...it took me a couple seconds to realize what u spelled with the brackets...
me? Nah..I've no 'game'...I don't get #'s. I just relieve a little tension by inviting people to leave... 

I just wish I could do body destroying circuits...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 31, 2006)

Good Stuff on the w/o BRother Bolt!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 31, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> heh...it took me a couple seconds to realize what u spelled with the brackets...
> me? Nah..I've no 'game'...I don't get #'s. I just relieve a little tension by inviting people to leave...
> 
> I just wish I could do body destroying circuits...


Heh I always get people with that!

Hey you can do em....mind over matter if you dont mind it doesn't matter.  Get back into a regular training regiment then add em in there!  Baby steps bud...gotta learn to piss the bed before ya get to the john!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 31, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good Stuff on the w/o BRother Bolt!!!


Thanks bud!


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 1, 2006)

Everything looks solid in here as usual.  Those hindu pushups will definitely get easier.  I sort of had trouble with them at first, but now I can bang them out like crazy.  I think it's a really good dynamic warm-up move too.

How long are you resting in between circuits?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Everything looks solid in here as usual.  Those hindu pushups will definitely get easier.  I sort of had trouble with them at first, but now I can bang them out like crazy.  I think it's a really good dynamic warm-up move too.
> 
> How long are you resting in between circuits?


Yea every week I get better and better at everything which is good!

I ussually just jot down my reps real fast take a sip of water and get back into aniother circuit....very low RIs.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 1, 2006)

How's it going, Bolt!  Just got caught up.  Hope everything is good for you.  Had a bad day with the dog.  I was out pruning my roses and she went in the swamp and came back smelling like a wildebeast. Had to give her a bath and now she's snoring like a log next to me.  She's 10 and doesn't recover as fast as her pup days.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> How's it going, Bolt!  Just got caught up.  Hope everything is good for you.  Had a bad day with the dog.  I was out pruning my roses and she went in the swamp and came back smelling like a wildebeast. Had to give her a bath and now she's snoring like a log next to me.  She's 10 and doesn't recover as fast as her pup days.


Sounds like a pain but ya gotta love it!  

Things are going good on this end....just truckin along you know how it is.  Workin on my bow alot....and spendin as much time as possible up in the mountains.  I honestly can't stand the city so any chance i get i just drive up there to enjoy the clean air and more then 2 trees!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 1, 2006)

thanks for all the links!   The hindu pushups look killer! 

How wide do you spread your legs?  Do you do it in one fluid movement??  I think I may try these sometime soon

that above post sounded perverted...but I know you like it...


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> How wide do you spread your legs?  Do you do it in one fluid movement??


As wide as you can get em.....and sometimes its a fluid motion but most the time its a jerking back and forth that gets the job done 

All joking aside your feet need to be atleast beyond shoyulder width I believe and yes I do it all in one motion but very slow and controlled.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey DB  

How's it going ?  That last wo looked good   You just keep getting stronger looks like.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

not so sure I liked your analogy..but I got the drift of it...


How was the weekend?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 3, 2006)

Weekend was good....worked then sunday went up the country again!  Got the OK from the owners to plant a massive food plot for the deer so within a few weeks I'll be farmer deadbolt just waiting on the 2tons of lime we ordered!  Only putting in two 2 acre plots so its not to big.  Gonna do chicory, alfalfa, red/white clover, and turnips.  Can't wait!  And from you gardeners any comments to help would be great!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

so...imagining you with overalls, a big straw hat and a red hankerchief dangling out of a pocket somewhere...


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 3, 2006)

*4-3-06 SHOCK back/delts*

Good workout today!

Back:
Tbar Row -/- Stiff Arm Pulldown
70*10 -/- 80*10
90*10 -/- 100*9

HS High Row -/- Pulldown
180*10 -/- 120*8
180*10 -/- 105*10

CG Pulley Row -/- HS Horz Row
135*10 -/- 105*10
150*10 -/- 105*10

Dropset Deadlift
235*4 -/- 185*6 -/- 135*6 


Delts:
HS Milt Press -/- DB Front Raise
80*10 -/- 20s*10
100*10 -/- 20s*10

Seated DB Side Lateral -/- HS Single Arm Side Lateral
20s*10 -/- 70*10
20s*10 -/- 70*10

Rev. Pec Dec -/- B/o Rear Lateral
75*10 -/- 25s*10

Dropset Single Arm Facepull
80*8 -/- 70*8 -/- 60*8


RIs 10-20sec


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

lookin' good, brotha!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 3, 2006)

simply awsome!! It's my shock week too


----------



## MJH (Apr 3, 2006)

Looking good man, all these people on P/RR/S almost makes me want to jump on the bandwagon!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 3, 2006)

Burner - Thanks bro!

Billie - Great minds think alike....shock week is great for those whole love pumps LOL.

Mike - Thanks bro!  Yea more people are doing westside/congigated  periodization or HIT then prrs right now.  I remember you liking em both but always kicked ass with westside heh.  But you know me I always go back to what works and prrs works for me!  I want to try westside this fall though...its just so kick ass LOL.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 3, 2006)

Pumps?? I thought it was for the people who enjoy the occassional


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 3, 2006)

I used to like P/RR/S, but now it seems whenever I try to go back to it, my body wants to fall apart...


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 3, 2006)

Good lookin w/o BRother Bolt, lookin strong my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 3, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Pumps?? I thought it was for the people who enjoy the occassional


This is true as well!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 3, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I used to like P/RR/S, but now it seems whenever I try to go back to it, my body wants to fall apart...


Injury wise?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 3, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o BRother Bolt, lookin strong my Friend!!!


Thanks mike!


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 3, 2006)

Get on AOL you fag.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Get on AOL you fag.


do you know how EASY this post would have been to manipulate??? In the hands of say...someone like...me....muhahahaa....
But, I'm tired.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> do you know how EASY this post would have been to manipulate??? In the hands of say...someone like...me....muhahahaa....
> But, I'm tired.


lol


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> do you know how EASY this post would have been to manipulate??? In the hands of say...someone like...me....muhahahaa....
> But, I'm tired.



Geee wiz.


----------



## MJH (Apr 4, 2006)

> I want to try westside this fall though...its just so kick ass LOL.


Go for it man, its an amazing program. I really wish that IM member Saturday Fever was still around. The guy knew his shit better than anyone I've ever seen on any forums. He combined Supertraining techniques with those of Westside, a killer combo.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 4, 2006)

M.J.H. said:
			
		

> Go for it man, its an amazing program. I really wish that IM member Saturday Fever was still around. The guy knew his shit better than anyone I've ever seen on any forums. He combined Supertraining techniques with those of Westside, a killer combo.


I agree about SF....I tried looking around for him but I couldn't find him...he just vanished for a while.  I think he is a great guy and really knows his shit!

But I am def gonna give it a go...I could use the extra strength gains especially after my injury.

ps...posted in the auggestion forum....I really hate people sometimes.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 5, 2006)

*4-5-06 SHOCK Quads/Bi's/Tri's*

Not to bad of a w/o today...

Stayed in my comfort zone with the hip b/c it was acting up...

Quads:
Leg Ext -/- Squat
90*10 -/- 115*8
110*8 -/- 135*8

Leg Press -/- Leg Ext
270*10 -/- 110*6
270*10 -/- 90*6

Dropset Leg Press
360*8 -/- 270*8 -/- 180*8

Tri's:
CG Bench -/- Pushdown
135*8 -/- 100*10
135*8 -/- 110*10

Rev. Grip Pushdown -/- French press
100*10 -/- 50*5

Dropset HS Tri Ext
80*10 -/- 60*8

Bi's:
Cambered Curl -/- DB Curl
70*8 -/- 25s*10

HS Preacher -/- Rev BB Curl
60*10 -/- 40*10

Dropset Concentration Curl
20s*8 -/- 15s*8

RIs 15-20 seconds

Good workout overall....great pumps especially in the arms.  Bi's were screamin with such low RIs.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 5, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I agree about SF....I tried looking around for him but I couldn't find him...he just vanished for a while. I think he is a great guy and really knows his shit!
> 
> But I am def gonna give it a go...I could use the extra strength gains especially after my injury.
> 
> ps...posted in the auggestion forum....I really hate people sometimes.



Yeah, he left shortly after I started my Westside program, so I was kinda left hanging and just had to experiment/go with the flow except for the advice CP gave me.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 5, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Yeah, he left shortly after I started my Westside program, so I was kinda left hanging and just had to experiment/go with the flow except for the advice CP gave me.


Yea he was an awsome guy....there are still alot of guys who know their stuff around here though.


----------



## MJH (Apr 5, 2006)

Damn shock week and training quads with arms? That has to be a hell of an intense workout, with all those dropsets and supersets, damn. Keep it up bro. 

Seeing your workouts really tempts me to try P/RR/S.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 5, 2006)

that is an AWSOME workout!! 

What kind of stuff does Westside consist of? Can you give me a quick rundown??


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 5, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> that is an AWSOME workout!!
> 
> What kind of stuff does Westside consist of? Can you give me a quick rundown??



It's basically a powerlifting routine...

2 days a week for lower body, 2 for upper body.

One of each of those days is a "Max Effort Day" with a primary exercise (squat, deadlift, bench or a varient) generally going to a 1 or 3 rep max.

The other day is "Dynamic Effort" usually consisting of speed work with weight around 50-60% of your 1RM. Basically training yourself to move the weight quickly...

After that, it's all accessory work to help with the main lifts, so say on deadlift day, you'll do your deadlifts, and the you'll do hamstring and lower back work...

Bench day, after benching you'll usually do shoulder, lat, and tricep work.

If I left anything out, let me know MJH


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 5, 2006)

Solid and Strong w/o BRother Bolt!!! Hows the hip doing???


----------



## Devlin (Apr 5, 2006)

Great workout DB!! Take care of that hip. No need to push it beyond the comfort level, not with your job.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 5, 2006)

M.J.H. said:
			
		

> Damn shock week and training quads with arms? That has to be a hell of an intense workout, with all those dropsets and supersets, damn. Keep it up bro.
> 
> Seeing your workouts really tempts me to try P/RR/S.


Yea I was huffin n puffin after that!  I love this week though....

Ahhhh the temptations lol...


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 5, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> that is an AWSOME workout!!
> 
> What kind of stuff does Westside consist of? Can you give me a quick rundown??


Thanks hun!  And sean did a decent job explaining so I'll save my breath lol


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 5, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> It's basically a powerlifting routine...
> 
> 2 days a week for lower body, 2 for upper body.
> 
> ...


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 5, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Solid and Strong w/o BRother Bolt!!! Hows the hip doing???


Thanks bud!  Hip is good I just think it was extra tight due to the sudden drop of temps here.  So early in the morning it didn't want to cooperate heh.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 5, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Great workout DB!! Take care of that hip. No need to push it beyond the comfort level, not with your job.


Thanks hun!  Yea I try not to heh...


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 5, 2006)

You and Mike should just make a deal.  He tries P-RR-S for a mesocycle, and you use the Westside template for cycle.  Heh.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 5, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

>



Yep yep, my first useful post in a while .


----------



## MJH (Apr 6, 2006)

Jumped on the P/RR/S program, man. I had a question for you. For the rep-range week do you do a different rep range for each set? Or do you do a different rep range for each exercise. In other words if you're going to do chest, do you do your first set in the 7-8 rep range, second set in the 9-10 rep range, and last set in the 12-15 rep range?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey Turd   

Nice wo yesterday    I see you converted Mike to P/RR/S . I'm too lazy to go any farther...whats up with the hip ?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 6, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You and Mike should just make a deal.  He tries P-RR-S for a mesocycle, and you use the Westside template for cycle.  Heh.


Well he wentover but I'm finishing the rest of this bulk with prrs and next bulk Ill go with westside...


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 6, 2006)

M.J.H. said:
			
		

> Jumped on the P/RR/S program, man. I had a question for you. For the rep-range week do you do a different rep range for each set? Or do you do a different rep range for each exercise. In other words if you're going to do chest, do you do your first set in the 7-8 rep range, second set in the 9-10 rep range, and last set in the 12-15 rep range?


vary the rep ranges per exercise not set.  Ex...

Chest:
Flat Bench 3x 6-8 
Dips 3x 8-10
Incline bench 2x 10-12
Flys 2x 12-15

Those exercises and sets are just used for an example for the rep ranges.  But you understand what I'm getting at right?  Start heavy, then onto a lighter weight, then burn it with high reps pretty much.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 7, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Turd
> 
> Nice wo yesterday    I see you converted Mike to P/RR/S . I'm too lazy to go any farther...whats up with the hip ?


Whats up bud!

Thanks....workouts are coming along nicely!  Hey I didn't convert him its just hard to resist such a great program and with me having such a sexy body who wouldn't want to do it!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2006)

DB, are you the new poster boy for P/RR/S?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 7, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> DB, are you the new poster boy for P/RR/S?


I guess....I've been doing it a while dont know why its such a big hit LOL....give me a year and I'll be picture ready for now I'll just post numbers...


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 7, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I guess....I've been doing it a while dont know why its such a big hit LOL....*give me a year and I'll be picture ready* for now I'll just post numbers...



Pansy


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 7, 2006)

*4-7-06 SHOCK Chest/Hamstrings/Traps*

Today was a really good workout...once again I didn't go heavy kept it light and just worked on the from and really feeling each rep.  Really feels great!

Chest:
Incline Smith Press -/- Cbl X Over
135*8 -/- 40s*10
135*10  -/- 50s*8
~~musthave woken up with the second set b/c I got an extra 2 reps lol.

Inc DB Fly -/- Pullover
30s*10 -/- 55*10
35s*10 -/- 65*10
~~increase to 40s for fly and 75 for pullover next time!

Dropset HS Flat Bench
120*10 -/- 105*6 -/- 90*7

Hamstrings:
BB SLDL -/- Lying Leg Curl
135*10 -/- 50*10
155*10 -/- 60*8

Single Leg Curl -/- Lying Leg Curl
25*10 -/- 60*5 drop 50*4

Dropset Sitting Leg Curl
90*10 -/- 70*10

Traps:
Behind Back BB Curl -/- Machine Shrug
135*15 -/- 195*10
185*12 -/- 195*10

RIs 12-20seconds

All in all I'm happy with my workout....strength is really growing now that I found my nitch!  Things are on the up side finally!!

Can't wait for next week now...I def see some PRs coming in!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 7, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Pansy


I'm not the one throwin around those pussy weights!

Girls dont ask me if I work out alot they just ask if they can touch me they still question you still


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Chest:
> Incline Smith Press -/- Cbl X Over
> 135*8 -/- 40s*10
> 135*10  -/- 50s*8
> ~~musthave woken up with the second set b/c I got an extra 2 reps lol.



Perhaps insufficient warm-up?




> Chest:
> All in all I'm happy with my workout....strength is really growing now that I found my nitch!  Things are on the up side finally!!
> 
> Can't wait for next week now...I def see some PRs coming in!



Looking good, DB.  And don't forget, they're not PRs, they're *PRs*.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 7, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I'm not the one throwin around those pussy weights!
> 
> Girls dont ask me if I work out alot they just ask if they can touch me they still question you still


Pfttt gimme a break, my big three are all higher =p

AND you use a smith for incline press... nuff said


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 7, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Looking good, DB.  And don't forget, they're not PRs, they're *PRs*.


Yes sir! 



			
				Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Perhaps insufficient warm-up?:


Yea thats what I was thinking...I always have issues with my warmups...especially with my shoulder its tuff for me.  Thats why I sometimes have to add an extra set to some workouts with chest b/c I just didn't get the work i needed...or if i warm up to much you'll notice I'll drop a working set. 

I wish they had a book just about warming up b/c I'd buy two of em LOL!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 7, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Pfttt gimme a break, my big three are all higher =p
> 
> AND you use a smith for incline press... nuff said


Pfttt come live a day in my life and you'll be crying.  Deal with a full blown cuff shred with no surgery and actually work 40+ hours a week with some manual labor then we can talk!

Believe me if I wasn't injured I would be doing alot of things differently!


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 7, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Pfttt come live a day in my life and you'll be crying. Deal with a full blown cuff shred with no surgery and actually work 40+ hours a week with some manual labor then we can talk!
> 
> Believe me if I wasn't injured I would be doing alot of things differently!


 I know man, I'm just messin with ya. I do respect you


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 7, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I know man, I'm just messin with ya. I do respect you


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2006)

Can't you just _feel_ the love?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 7, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Can't you just _feel_ the love?


You can cut it with a knife!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 7, 2006)

You and Sean must be brothers the way you go at each other  

Looking good in here Poster Boy


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 7, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You and Sean must be brothers the way you go at each other
> 
> Looking good in here Poster Boy


In another life time I'm sure we were!

Thanks bud!  I mean c'mon riss was the poster boy but he is MIA so I had to step up...even had to recruit some big guns to help me out.  Tuff job ya know!


----------



## MJH (Apr 7, 2006)

Supersets look great man! I can't wait for shock week, looking forward to it. Do you have a favorite week? Being a P/RR/S veteran.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 7, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You and Sean must be brothers the way you go at each other
> 
> Looking good in here Poster Boy



Wow now I know where to go for entertainment...DB's journal  

Great job on the workout.  Glad to hear things are on their way up.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 8, 2006)

Since I visited Mikes journal, I thought I'd visit yours as well and say hello


----------



## Pylon (Apr 8, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Can't you just _feel_ the love?



If these guys are going to start feeling each others love, they should do it in the adult section...

Heya Bolt!


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 8, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> If these guys are going to start feeling each others love, they should do it in the adult section...
> 
> Heya Bolt!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 8, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> If these guys are going to start feeling each others love, they should do it in the adult section...
> 
> Heya Bolt!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 8, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

>



 

Where did you find those smileys?  They are great!


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 8, 2006)

12-20 second rest intervals.  Ugh, vomit.  That should help boost up your conditioning a little too, not to mention mental fortitude!  Shock week is always a test of balls.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 8, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> In another life time I'm sure we were!
> 
> Thanks bud! I mean c'mon riss was the poster boy but he is MIA so I had to step up...*even had to recruit some big guns to help me out*. Tuff job ya know!


 
am I a big gun??

so your not gonna post your sexy fireman calander for me within the next year??......


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 9, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Where did you find those smileys?  They are great!



From a car site i frequent .  I saved it to my computer so I can use it here or wherever


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 10, 2006)

M.J.H. said:
			
		

> Supersets look great man! I can't wait for shock week, looking forward to it. Do you have a favorite week? Being a P/RR/S veteran.


Thanks bro....shock week is great but by far I love RR the most.  Just something about it makes me feel great LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 10, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Wow now I know where to go for entertainment...DB's journal
> 
> Great job on the workout.  Glad to hear things are on their way up.


LOL

Thanks hun!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 10, 2006)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Since I visited Mikes journal, I thought I'd visit yours as well and say hello


Babsie holy cow!  How have you been?  Kids OK? Hubby?  I have really fallen out of the loop.  Thanks for stopping by its been forever since I've seen you....


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 10, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> If these guys are going to start feeling each others love, they should do it in the adult section...
> 
> Heya Bolt!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 10, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

>


There will be no pics of my love around here thank you....


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 10, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> 12-20 second rest intervals.  Ugh, vomit.  That should help boost up your conditioning a little too, not to mention mental fortitude!  Shock week is always a test of balls.


Yea those low RIs are killer LOL but I love em!  I think b/c of the circuit/shock week combo it has helped me mentally more then anything.....I feel more comfortable in that I'm gonna die state LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> am I a big gun??
> 
> so your not gonna post your sexy fireman calander for me within the next year??......


No your my secret weapon 

I'll get you one no worries...there will be pics before you know it!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 10, 2006)

Sunday 4-9-06

Went to the country again....as always.  Just did the same ol same ol...

Now off to eat and it the gym for power back/dealts!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 10, 2006)

*4-10-06 POWER Back/delts*

Told ya....thats all I got to say...told ya....

Back:
Deadlift
135*2
225*1
275*1
315*1 PR!!
335* miss 
335*1 PR!!!!!!! 

U/H BB Row
155*6*3

CG Pulldown
150*6*2
165*6

CG Seated Cbl Row
165*6
180*6 PR!!
195*6 PR!!

Delts:
DB Milt Press
55s*6
60s*6*2 PR!!

DB Cheat Lateral
30s*6
35s*6*2

Single Arm Face Pull
100*8 each arm
100*6*2 each arm

DAMN good workout today...felt great!  Body is working WITH me now instead  of AGAINST me like it had int he past!

Deadlifts I felt like going for my 1RM...and I added alot of weight to it!  Missed 335 for the first one but was so pissed b/c I knew I could get it I just re-griped and banged it out!

Rest of back went nicely...stayed in the 6 rep range the entire workout pretty much!  Didn't want to lose form going to heavy so opted to lighten up some!

Hit a nice PR with my Milt Presses today!  The first 2 sets were on my own and the last set I got someone to help me with a lift up.  Very happy with those numbers!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 10, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Deadlift
> 
> 315*1 PR!!
> 335* miss
> 335*1 PR!!!!!!!



  Damn, you blew right past that old PR!  Good going on all of them.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 10, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Damn, you blew right past that old PR!  Good going on all of them.


Yea I was shocked when I pulled 275 like nothing....considering my previous record was 285.  So right then I knew 315 was in sight....never thought about hitting 335 till I pulled 315 with little effort.  335 was a different story damn near passed out all the blood rushing to my face I was forcing myself so hard LOL.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2006)

Way to go DB !!!!!!!  Awesome job    Damn I can't getover how great that wo was


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 10, 2006)

Wow DB, great workout, especially deadlifts. Did you pull conventional or sumo? Doesn't that beat your rack dead PR too?

I'm gettin ready to head out to the gym myself.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 10, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I pulled 315 with little effort.  335 was a different story damn near passed out all the blood rushing to my face I was forcing myself so hard LOL.



As long as nothing dropped.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 10, 2006)

HOLY SHIT!  I've never seen so many PR's on one page!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> HOLY SHIT!  I've never seen so many PR's on one page!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You don't remember the beginning/middle section of my journal?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2006)

Awesome PR's my Friend, lookin strong in here BRother Bolt!!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 10, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Way to go DB !!!!!!!  Awesome job    Damn I can't getover how great that wo was


Thank you sir!! I can't get over it as well LOL!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 10, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Wow DB, great workout, especially deadlifts. Did you pull conventional or sumo? Doesn't that beat your rack dead PR too?
> 
> I'm gettin ready to head out to the gym myself.


Heya bro thanks!  Those were conventional deads from the floor!  And yes it beats my rack deads from a while back....I think I pulled 315 a while back just a few inches higher then off the floor.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 10, 2006)

Wow, what a workout.  Nuff said.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 10, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> As long as nothing dropped.


335lbs came crashing down LOL...but other then that nothing dropped heh...


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> HOLY SHIT!  I've never seen so many PR's on one page!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Someones jealous 

Thanks sweetheart!  It feels good to get some considering I haven't gotten any in the LONGEST time!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 10, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> You don't remember the beginning/middle section of my journal?


Look peon stop trying to steal my light...just b/c your not top dogg anymore doesn't mean you need to keep biting at my ankles...now sheeww


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 10, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome PR's my Friend, lookin strong in here BRother Bolt!!! Keep it up!!!


Hey look who it is....how th hell have ya been bud!

Thanks for the well wishings!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 10, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Wow, what a workout.  Nuff said.


Coming from you that means alot heh...thanks bro!


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 10, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Look peon stop trying to steal my light...just b/c your not top dogg anymore doesn't mean you need to keep biting at my ankles...now sheeww



Oh, there will be competition when I start Westside again, plus you still have yet to best my bench and squat... And I haven't maxed since November either


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 11, 2006)

well, I guess I'm gonna have to start visiting Sean's journal on a regular basis again, not that I wan't any COMPETITION or anything....


----------



## Devlin (Apr 11, 2006)

Fantastic workout!!!! Now we just need pics of you


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 11, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Fantastic workout!!!! Now we just need pics of you in nothing but a firemans hat


 
I second this


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2006)

Brother Bolt, whats goin on my Friend???


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 11, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Oh, there will be competition when I start Westside again, plus you still have yet to best my bench and squat... And I haven't maxed since November either


See sad part is you have to train like that to beat me   it just comes naturally to me to deadlift.  No worries come fall when I toy with west side we'll see!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 11, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Fantastic workout!!!! Now we just need pics of you


Thanks hun!  I'll work on those pics....


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 11, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I second this


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 11, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Bolt, whats goin on my Friend???


NM bud just got back from the country and shooting my bow!  I can't get enough of the woods heh...I feel at home there!


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 11, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> See sad part is you have to train like that to beat me   it just comes naturally to me to deadlift.  No worries come fall when I toy with west side we'll see!



So, what you're saying is... I have to test my 1RM to know my 1RM... Genius right there I tell you...


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 11, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> So, what you're saying is... I have to test my 1RM to know my 1RM... Genius right there I tell you...


  I train like a bodybuilder for hypertrophy and put up decent numbers....you train more like a powerlifter/oly lifter for strength and still look pathetic 

If ya really want to get technical lol


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 11, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I train like a bodybuilder for hypertrophy and put up decent numbers....you train more like a powerlifter/oly lifter for strength and still look pathetic
> 
> If ya really want to get technical lol


I wasn't aware that I was training like a powerlifter  I only did Westside for about 8-10 weeks, most everything else has been "bodybuilder" type work... Just because I use a upper/lower split doesn't mean I'm training like a powerlifter would.

Oh, and I've only been training for about 15-16 months total =p

Man, we're never gonna stop fueding...


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 11, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I wasn't aware that I was training like a powerlifter  I only did Westside for about 8-10 weeks, most everything else has been "bodybuilder" type work... Just because I use a upper/lower split doesn't mean I'm training like a powerlifter would.
> 
> Oh, and I've only been training for about 15-16 months total =p
> 
> Man, we're never gonna stop fueding...


So at one point you did train like a powerlifter which means you have that one up on me....

Just like if you had sex with a guy in the past your still gay 

or if you wanna keep it in context

If you have ever used muscle enhancing suppliments that are not legel...ie prohormones/anabolics...you will never be all-natural.

Na we will never stop LMAO


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 11, 2006)

Just figured I'dost some pics....of my deer/turkey LOL.  every sunday igo up the country and bring food for em and its paying off.  i also invested in 2 trail cams to aid my mission.

My new addition to the property...pulled these off the neighbors farm lol.






"who's our daddy!"





"what the hell does this thing do?"





most I've seen at one time...9 and counting...





little fun in the back there...





quick video feed of the turkey...only 10 seconds but better then nothing.
http://s46.photobucket.com/albums/f137/swankeer/?action=view&current=PIC_0020.flv


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 11, 2006)

So... Which one's you?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 11, 2006)

None of me yet...I'm smarter then the deer and approach it from behind and shut it off LOL.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 11, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> So... Which one's you?



Haha, that was a pretty good one.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2006)

Looking good in here Dead, nice deer pics too. That's really cool!

Oh and Sean, yes...you trained like a powerlifter!


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 12, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Looking good in here Dead, nice deer pics too. That's really cool!
> 
> Oh and Sean, yes...you trained like a powerlifter!



"Trained" = past tense .


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 12, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> "Trained" = past tense .


But you did do it.....


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 12, 2006)

nice pics Dead...I likey  The pics are very clear, you must have a damn good camera!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 12, 2006)

*4-12-06 POWER Quads/Bi's/Tri's*

Today was a soso workout.....

My plans for this week were to max out on my big 3 but I wasn't feelin it today on squats.  Mind wasn't in the game at all today but I went through with it anyhow.

Quads:
Squats
95*3
135*2
185*1
225*1
255*1 PR!
185*6*3
~~255 didn't move as cleanly as I wanted but I still moved the weight.

Leg press
410*6*3

Single Leg ext
50*6
60*6

Tri's:
CG bench
135*6
155*6
165*5

BB Skull Crusher
70*6*2

DB French press
60*8
70*6

Bi's:
Oly BB Curl
85*6
95*5
105*4 PR!

Cambered Preacher Curl
60*6
70*5

DB Hammer Curl
35s*6
40s*6
45s*6 PR!

I think all the squats taxed my CNS a bit much...considering I wasn't 100% today so the rest of my workout just dragged.........

Finally got through it with some minor PRs....nothing special at all.  If next power week I feel the same way and it wasn't the squats I may lower the volume on arms.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 12, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> nice pics Dead...I likey  The pics are very clear, you must have a damn good camera!


Well they weren't cheap lol.....I have the bills to prove it.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 12, 2006)

My first responce when I saw the pics was, "Ohh cool...dinner!"  

You are still moving some serious weight around there. That's a lot of volume too.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 12, 2006)

4 *PR* and your complaining?? Sheesh.....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2006)

aloha, mi amigo!
I am several pages behind, don't have time to read them..guess all things are going well overall?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> 4 *PR* and your complaining?? Sheesh.....


  Yeah, what she said!!!
Whats up BRother Bolt!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2006)

Great wo Mr. Modest


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 13, 2006)

Heya ya'll thanks!  Sorry been workin alot of extra hours past few days.  

No circuit yet....worked ovetime wen and went in early thur so no time to workout.  I'm gonna try and leave work an hour early and do some circuit stuff saturday!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 14, 2006)

No worries DB ,
Your next wo will be killer I'm sure


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 14, 2006)

Good to see those PRs all over the place.  Feels great to hit a new single on the squat.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 14, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> No worries DB ,
> Your next wo will be killer I'm sure


And how right you were!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 14, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Good to see those PRs all over the place.  Feels great to hit a new single on the squat.


Yea....I am not a good squatter though so my form is crappy.  But I got the rep so I was happy.  I dont think I'll max out for a long time on squats though until my form improves.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 14, 2006)

*4-14-06 POWER Chest/Hams/Traps*

Yeeehaaaa!!  

Chest:
Flat BB Press
oly bar*10
pushups
135*2
165*1
185*1
205*1 PR!!!!
215*1 PR!!!! 

Incline DB Press
65s*6
70s*6*2 PR!!! 
~~Def 75s next time!

Decline BB Press
165*6
175*4*2 PR!!

Hamstrings:
Lying Leg Curl
90*6
100*6
110*5 PR!!

BB SLDL
175*6
205*4*2 PR!!

Traps:
Behind Back BB Shrug
185*6
205*6
225*6

Hot damn what a hell of a workout!  Some killer PRs!  No shoulder problems what so ever I am just so damn happy!!!!

I went in withs ome anger and really just let loose....felt good to throw some decent weight around!  TWO PLATES IS IN SIGHT!

I just dont know what to say anymore LOL


----------



## Devlin (Apr 14, 2006)

Ok fantastic and awsome workout just aren't enough for that workout you posted.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 14, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> And how right you were!!!



Hey , I have ESP ( and espn 1 and 2 )


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 14, 2006)

Incredible wo DB


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 14, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey , I have ESP ( and espn 1 and 2 )


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 14, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Incredible wo DB


TY


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 16, 2006)

Ooo.  2 plates is nearing on the bench press.  I'm sure you'll nail it soon.  Great workouts lately man.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 17, 2006)

Glad to see the shoulder isn't giving you fits.  Good job, Bolt!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 17, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Ooo.  2 plates is nearing on the bench press.  I'm sure you'll nail it soon.  Great workouts lately man.


Thanks bro!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 17, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Glad to see the shoulder isn't giving you fits.  Good job, Bolt!


Yea its holding up thank god!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 17, 2006)

*4-17-06 RR Back/Delts*

Damn good workout again....very happy!!

Back:
Rack Deadlift
285*6
2*315*4 PR!!

DB Row
75s*8
2*80s*8 PR!!

HS High Row
2*200*10

HS Horz. Row
2*135*12

Pulldown
120*12 
105*15 

Delts:
Smith Milt Press
135*8 PR!!
2*135*6

HS Side Lat
80*10
2*100*10

DB Side Lat
20s*12
25s*12

B/o DB Lat
25s*15
2*30s*12

All in all a great workout....felt very happy about it!  I was checkin my back out in the mirror at the gym afterwards and damn its getting massive if I must say so myself   Another month or two of this bulk then I'll take pics before I start to lean down some!


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 17, 2006)

Umm... I think you're putting the reps and then sets? You're supposed to do sets x reps =p

Anyway, definately good workouts lately.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 17, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Umm... I think you're putting the reps and then sets? You're supposed to do sets x reps =p
> 
> Anyway, definately good workouts lately.


Thanks bud!

Is that better?


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 17, 2006)

Well, I usually do the weight first. so for rack deads it'd be 315 x 2 x 4... I'm just being picky though =p


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 17, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Well, I usually do the weight first. so for rack deads it'd be 315 x 2 x 4... I'm just being picky though =p


eh that shit confuses me even more lol


----------



## Pylon (Apr 17, 2006)

Nice work, Bolt.  Very impressive!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 17, 2006)

VERY nice workout!!!!!  you mean I STILL have to wait 2 months for pics?? I like guys bulky 

*sigh*


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 17, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn good workout again....very happy!!
> 
> Back:
> Rack Deadlift
> ...



Way to go Hulk !!!!!!!!  More PR's !!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2006)

aloha
See...you ARE catching up to me! Good job!
Do that 205 a few more times....then just make up your mind...and slap that 2nd plate onto the bar...listen to that beautiful sound it makes as it clangs up against the 1st one. Look at it, and tell yourself right there that, that bar is gonna get owned right then and there.
You're close, brotha. Just do it.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 17, 2006)

Outstanding w/o's BRother Bolt, Great job on ALL those PR's, Glad your shoulder isn't giving you problems!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 17, 2006)

Py: Thanks bud....I appreciate it!  Hows the diet been going...back on track?

Billie: Thanks hun...LOL yea got a lil bit more time.  But no worries I'll post pics up before you know it and they will very bulky lol.

Gary: 

Mi Amigo: Deep brotha deep....I will def do that!  I am gonna nail it!

Arch: Thanks bud!  Hows the ol' tank holdin up these days?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 18, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Py: Thanks bud....I appreciate it!  Hows the diet been going...back on track?



Yeah, for at least a day and a half, anyway....


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 18, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yeah, for at least a day and a half, anyway....


lol


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 18, 2006)

Strong like bull.  Good rack pulls there DB.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 18, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Strong like bull.  Good rack pulls there DB.


Thanks bro!  I feel like a bull sometimes....I've never been this stocky before LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 18, 2006)

UPDATE:

Im sore as hell....my back is so sore right now its hard for me to move LOL.  I've never had doms this bad....traps feel like someone has em in a vice grip!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 18, 2006)

that means your doing it right  I didn't do much for Abs on Sunday...but for some reason I'm having the same problem...DOMS from hell!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 18, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Arch: Thanks bud!  Hows the ol' tank holdin up these days?


It's holdin   Not too bad, just tired of looking flat due to no carbs, but tht will change I hope!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 18, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> It's holdin   Not too bad, just tired of looking flat due to no carbs, but tht will change I hope!!!


It does bud....no worries how you lookright now.  just keep to the diet and come the week before the comp it will all be worth it.  You will look so dry and shredded its not even funny!  Just stick to it!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 18, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> that means your doing it right  I didn't do much for Abs on Sunday...but for some reason I'm having the same problem...DOMS from hell!!!!



Yea sometimes it happens and sometimes it doesn't....the body is a weird thing ya know!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 18, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I feel like a bull sometimes....I've never been this stocky before LOL.



Feel like bull - 
Smell like bull -


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 19, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Feel like bull -
> Smell like bull -


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 19, 2006)

*4-19-06 RR Quads/Bi's/Tri's*

Couldn't get in the groove today...I was draggin during the entire workout!

Quads:
Leg Ext
130*10
150*7 PR!

Hack Squat
175*12
185*12
195*10

Leg Press
320*15
340*15
360*15

Bi's:
DB Curl
2*40s*8 PR!

Corey Curl
2*50s*10

Cncentration Curl
25s*12
20s*15

Tri's:
Vbar Pushdown
130*9
2*150 (whole rack)*8 PR!
~~well now I will just have to hit more reps b/c I have MAXED these out!

HS Tri Ext
90*10
100*10
110*10 PR!

Single Arm Reverse Pushdown
30*12
40*12 PR!

15 minutes mod cardio....gotta start getting back into cardio.

All in all a decent workout just felt like uck!  Got some nice PRs...not on any major lifts but little ones are better then nothing right?

Hip bothered me a bit today so I went extra light on the legs trying to keep my reps as high as possible.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2006)

um...u say u lagged the whole workout..and yet you had new personal records... 

the DB curls looked sweet, brotha!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> um...u say u lagged the whole workout..and yet you had new personal records...
> 
> the DB curls looked sweet, brotha!


Yea something just wasn't right with me today...not sure what.  I guess my mind wasn't in the game 100% but I still had a decent workout...thanks bud!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2006)

I miss certain supplements: liquid clenbutrx (VPX)
it would REALLY ramp you up....much 'mo better than coffee...

squirt 5mg under your tongue...within 10 minutes...WAHOO! YEAH BABY! Let's...GET IT ON!

on my ranting soap box: its nice to see how congress is takig care of us: smoking and drinking are still good to go...both wich indirectly cause death on a large scale....and yet...ephedrine, andros etc...over the counter products that can increase one's level of health..have been banned. It's good to know they are looking out for our best interests....
Now pass the bottle...I feel like going for a drive....oy.
ok...off the soap box!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 19, 2006)

5 PR and you weren't in the groove??? Me Thinks Not


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2006)

Great w/o imo!!! Hows the hip doin now???


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2006)

Damn DB,
you are a PR machine lately. Way to go


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 19, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> 5 PR and you weren't in the groove??? Me Thinks Not



Haha, yeah really.  Now you're not even trying and still breaking records.  Bastard.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I miss certain supplements: liquid clenbutrx (VPX)
> it would REALLY ramp you up....much 'mo better than coffee...
> 
> squirt 5mg under your tongue...within 10 minutes...WAHOO! YEAH BABY! Let's...GET IT ON!
> ...


Oh dont get me started on that shit...it drives me nuts


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 19, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> 5 PR and you weren't in the groove??? Me Thinks Not


Well what do you expect from an all star...even on my worst days I perform better then most on their best


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 19, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o imo!!! Hows the hip doin now???


Thanks bud!  Its fine now....this morning and during the workout it was bothering me a bit.  I'm gonna add another 5-10 min to my warmup and some more stretching prior to lifting to see if it helps anymore!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 19, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Damn DB,
> you are a PR machine lately. Way to go


Thanks bud...gettin back into the groove!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 19, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Haha, yeah really.  Now you're not even trying and still breaking records.  Bastard.


LOL thanks bud!  Don't forget its been a while since I've done alot of these exercises so me changing minor variables and rep schemes makes it easy to get a PR.  It will die out real fast once I adjust to the new workout and figure out the proper weights!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 19, 2006)

Bolt, just got caught up on the last 4 pages of your journal.  It went something like this:

PR PR PR PP I'm Sore, PR PR PR PR PR, I'm Sore, I'm Stocky  

Great work, I'm impressed.  Nice pics of the Turkeys and Deer also.  I can see a couples weekend up at my cabin with you and your girl, Billie and the Hubby and me and my wife.  Salmon Fest!!!!  You are doing great, bud.  Keep it up!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 19, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Bolt, just got caught up on the last 4 pages of your journal.  It went something like this:
> 
> PR PR PR PP I'm Sore, PR PR PR PR PR, I'm Sore, I'm Stocky
> 
> Great work, I'm impressed.  Nice pics of the Turkeys and Deer also.  I can see a *couples weekend *up at my cabin with you and your girl, Billie and the Hubby and me and my wife.  Salmon Fest!!!!  You are doing great, bud.  Keep it up!




 What about the singles around here, I'm sure you all have some friends you could share that would enjoy a weekend at the cabin


----------



## Devlin (Apr 19, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> It will die out real fast once I adjust to the new workout and figure out the proper weights!



I can see this happening with myself once I get the weights figured out.  

Great workout by the way.  I know it's got to feel good to be getting back intot he swing and posting string workouts.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 20, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Bolt, just got caught up on the last 4 pages of your journal.  It went something like this:
> 
> PR PR PR PP I'm Sore, PR PR PR PR PR, I'm Sore, I'm Stocky
> 
> Great work, I'm impressed.  Nice pics of the Turkeys and Deer also.  I can see a couples weekend up at my cabin with you and your girl, Billie and the Hubby and me and my wife.  Salmon Fest!!!!  You are doing great, bud.  Keep it up!


Heya bud hows everything...I have to get over to your journal and get caught up...I've been so damn busy heh!

LMAO...your to much bro!  But I'd rather it be like that then what it use to be...Im hurt Im hurt Im hurt....taking another month off...I'm hurt I'm hurt I'm hurt....I give up 

Hey man sounds great to me!!  I'm def down with the salmon fest....let me know and I'll book the tickets!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 20, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> What about the singles around here, I'm sure you all have some friends you could share that would enjoy a weekend at the cabin


I heard burner is free


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 20, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I can see this happening with myself once I get the weights figured out.
> 
> Great workout by the way.  I know it's got to feel good to be getting back intot he swing and posting string workouts.


Yea after a few weeks of the same routine my body adjusts a little and PRs taper off but I dont mind one bit!

I dont think you'll be adjusting any time soon....if you go to PRRS I can guarantee PRs for many weeks to come with our help hun!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 20, 2006)

*4-20-06 Circuit....*

I had higher expectations for this circuit but I guess I did my best with the conditions...

Whole body sore
Haven't done this in 2 weeks
Forgot to eat prior to exercise

Who knows which variable really took the biggest toll on me or if it was all of them but I didn't perform the way I had hoped.

Circuit: 1 
Prisoner Squats x 20
Supermen x 15
Hindu Pushups x 15
Russin Twist +20lbs x 20
Body Row x 15
Crunches x 15
Farmers Walk 75s x 4 lengths

Circuit: 2
Prisoner Squats x 20
Supermen x 15
Hindu Pushups x 15
Russin Twist +20lbs x 20
Body Row x 15
Crunches x 15
Farmers Walk 75s x 3 lengths

Circuit: 3
Prisoner Squats x 20
Supermen x 15
Hindu Pushups x 12
Russin Twist +20lbs x 20
Body Row x 15
Crunches x 15
Farmers Walk 75s x 3 lengths

Circuit: 4
Prisoner Squats x 20
Pushups x 35
Russin Twist BW x 20
Body Row x 15
Crunches x 15

I did add the extra circuit but had to cut some stuff out and change some things b/c I was spent LOL.  

Its so crazy how much core work is needed to do hindu pushups....I cranked out 35 regular pushups like it was nothing...but I had trouble doing 12 hindu pushups the circuit before....just crazy!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I heard burner is free


no...I'm cheap....


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> no...I'm cheap....


lmao!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2006)

there IS a difference...


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 20, 2006)

I've changed my mind on my tattoo!  I was going to get this and a maltese cross but it wouldn't look right so i am just goint o get this....its a popular tattoo among firefighters and there are many versions but this is the one I want.  I now need to find and very detailed version and a good printer to print it from!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2006)

that's pretty nice.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 20, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I heard burner is free



 I was wondering how long it would take for that comment to appear.


Kewl tattoo.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> no...I'm cheap....



You get what you pay for.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 20, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> You get what you pay for.




Ohh but I don't have to pay for it, I get to pick and choose from the line   


That is when I have the time


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2006)

what?!? I have to _audition_ hmm.....THAT could be fun too....


----------



## Pylon (Apr 20, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I've changed my mind on my tattoo!  I was going to get this and a maltese cross but it wouldn't look right so i am just goint o get this....its a popular tattoo among firefighters and there are many versions but this is the one I want.  I now need to find and very detailed version and a good printer to print it from!!



Sweet!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 20, 2006)

Great w/o my Friend, LOVE the tattoo idea!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey DB ,
how long does it take to do all those circuits ?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 20, 2006)

Gary: with warmups and eveything no more then 30 minutes.  I cruise through them...but i dont sacrifice form.  movements are controlled and focused.

Arch: Thanks bud!  I like it alot...hope to have it within a few weeks!

Py: Thanks bro!

Trip: How true!

Dev & Burn: LMAO


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2006)

'morning, brotha!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 'morning, brotha!


Mornin man!  hows the body holdin up today...sore I bet huh?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 21, 2006)

*4-21-06 RR Chest/Hamstrings/Traps*

Not to bad of a workout.....got zero sleep last night so I was draggin ass today but I got through it!

Chest:
Incline Smith
135*8
155*7
165*6

Flat DB Press
60s*10
2*70s*8

Flat DB Fly
30s*12
35s*12

Hamstrings:
Lying Leg Curl
90*8
100*8

DB SLDL
60s*10
65s*10

Sitting Leg Curl
100*12
80*15

Traps:
BB Shrug
205*10
185*12

DB Shrug
70s*12
65s*15

Skipped the cardio today b/c I could barely walk!  Got a nasty cramp in my left calf yesterday and attempted to walk it off but when I put some weight on it the pain got worse and it tightened up even more.  I heard a light pop and its been sore ever since.  Its nothing big but I didn't wannna run on it and risk any more damage.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2006)

your calf popped? that's odd....think you're getting old, sir...
wonder what it could be? tendon? ligament?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> your calf popped? that's odd....think you're getting old, sir...
> wonder what it could be? tendon? ligament?


Not to sure....its sore to walk on but I dont think its to serious.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 21, 2006)

Nice wo DB,
But I have to admit I thought I was in the wrong journal, didn't see PR allover the place .


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 21, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo DB,
> But I have to admit I thought I was in the wrong journal, didn't see PR allover the place .


Told ya I was dragin ass LOL...I dont know if there are actually any in there....I did go back through my books and check.  I will just base all my future workouts and PRs off of that as the best I've done.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2006)

like..a DB's greatset hits?


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 21, 2006)




----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 21, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

>



Did someone call me?


----------



## Devlin (Apr 21, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Told ya I was dragin ass LOL...I dont know if there are actually any in there....I did go back through my books and check.  I will just base all my future workouts and PRs off of that as the best I've done.



Hell of a workout for draggin your ass around.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 21, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Not to bad of a workout.....got zero sleep last night so I was draggin ass today but I got through it!
> 
> Chest:
> Incline Smith
> ...


Great w/o BRother Bolt, especially with no sleep!!! When you get the tattoo, you'll need to post a pic, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 21, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I was draggin ass today



Devlin lifts horses.  You drag asses.  Burner chases pussy.  What happened to good old fashioned barbells and dumbbells?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> like..a DB's greatset hits?


LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 22, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

>


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Did someone call me?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 22, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Hell of a workout for draggin your ass around.


Thanks sweetheart!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 22, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o BRother Bolt, especially with no sleep!!! When you get the tattoo, you'll need to post a pic, Good Stuff!!!


Thanks bud!  I will def post a pic of it.  I am trying to get a decent colored copy printed for monday so hopefully sometime within the next week or so so I can go to the shop and check it out.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Devlin lifts horses.  You drag asses.  Burner chases pussy.  What happened to good old fashioned barbells and dumbbells?


LMAO!!!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Devlin lifts horses.  You drag asses.  Burner chases pussy.  What happened to good old fashioned barbells and dumbbells?




Is someone feeling left out of the unusual workouts


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 24, 2006)

Heya everyone hope ya'll had a good weekend!

I did the norm just worked and went up the country.  Got a lil less sleep then normal b/c I spent alot of time with my GF...so I was run down then I went up the country to find all my property was flooded so I couldn't take my truck past the front gates.  SOOOOOOO I had to hike TON and TONS of crap up the mountain sides!  That kicked my ass considering it was all in mid shin high mud in pouring rain!  

So I woke up today and decided I needed a day off....I will push my back/delt workout to tomorrow.  Just slept in and have things to do around the house today before work!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> SOOOOOOO I had to hike TON and TONS of *crap* up the mountain sides! That kicked my ass considering it was all in mid shin high mud in pouring rain!


sounds pretty shitty... 

Have an ATV that could have gotten it up  there?


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 24, 2006)

I say you got a hell of a back and leg workout walking through the mud!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> sounds pretty shitty...
> 
> Have an ATV that could have gotten it up  there?


I could have gone in with my truck....just woulda popped it into 4WD.....but the fields we need to drive through are all hay fields so I didn't want to destroy the crop for this coming year.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I say you got a hell of a back and leg workout walking through the mud!


Lower back is feelin it today LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I could have gone in with my truck....just woulda popped it into 4WD.....but the fields we need to drive through are all hay fields so I didn't want to destroy the crop for this coming year.


hmm...save the crop for hay..or go muddin'....hmm...tough decision...


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hmm...save the crop for hay..or go muddin'....hmm...tough decision...


Hmmm pay thousands of dollars in crops or go mudding....? we dont all work 3 jobs like you I need to budget myself somewhere LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 25, 2006)

*4-25-06 POWER Back/Delts*

Good workout today!  Some good solid rest really helped out alot!

Back:
Deadlift
275*4
2*295*4 PR!!

Underhand BB Row
165*6
2*175*4 PR!!

Pulldown
165*6
180*4 PR!!

CG Cbl Row
2*195*5 PR!!

Delts:
DB Milt Press
60s*6
2*65s*4 PR!!

DB Cheat Lateral
35s*6
2*40s*5 PR!!

Single Arm Cbl Face Pull
3*100*6

Got some Nice PRs today!!  

Went with a lower volume workout b/c I have little rest between workouts so I dont want to push it to much!  I gotta get up at like 4am to workout tomorrow b/c I have a firehouse function at 8am or so.  I need to get the workout in!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hmmm pay thousands of dollars in crops or go mudding....? we dont all work 3 jobs like you I need to budget myself somewhere LOL.


eh..'mere' details... 

besides, of my three jobs, only one is making me money....


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> eh..'mere' details...
> 
> besides, of my three jobs, only one is making me money....


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 25, 2006)

Wow DB, nice DB mil presses, I haven't done those for quite some time, I think I'll give em a go again tomorrow.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 25, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Good workout today!  Some good solid rest really helped out alot!
> 
> Deadlift
> 2*295*4 PR!!
> ...



Hey, save some of those for everyone else.  

 Good going, DB.  Your back couldn't have been too sore.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2006)

Fantastic w/o BRother Bolt, Holy Cow look at all of those PR's!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 25, 2006)

Jesus Christ.  Chill out with those PRs.  I don't think people who juice see PRs like that in the same workout.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 25, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Jesus Christ.  Chill out with those PRs.  I don't think *people who juice* see PRs like that in the same workout.



So that's his secret .


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 25, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Wow DB, nice DB mil presses, I haven't done those for quite some time, I think I'll give em a go again tomorrow.


Yea those were a struggle...I wnt increase with those until I can get 6 clean easy reps on my own!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Hey, save some of those for everyone else.
> 
> Good going, DB.  Your back couldn't have been too sore.


Hey what can i saw PRRS treats me well!

Oh my back was sore but I was in a good mood....I'm paying for it now LMAO!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 25, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Fantastic w/o BRother Bolt, Holy Cow look at all of those PR's!!!


 Thanks bud!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 25, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Jesus Christ.  Chill out with those PRs.  I don't think people who juice see PRs like that in the same workout.


LOL hey periodization works for you...PRRS works for me!  I keep detailed logs of each workout with spreadsheets and everything.  I know exactly where to start for each set and everything each workout now!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 25, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> So that's his secret .


Haha yea....and really screw my shoulder up!

Hey I wont lie I've though about it and even played with it for a few weeks in the past and it wasn't for me!  It lasted a very short time...its to much dam,n work!  This pays off in the end...as long as I diet properly I will keep all of my gains!!


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 25, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> LOL hey periodization works for you...PRRS works for me!  I keep detailed logs of each workout with spreadsheets and everything.  I know exactly where to start for each set and everything each workout now!



P-RR-S implements periodization.  I think it's a great program, and it's well thought out.  Gopro is a smart guy.

That's great you keep workout logs.  I have done so almost since I started lifting again.  I find it's a must, especially with P-RR-S, since you're changing parameters around so much.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 25, 2006)

dayum! PR on all but face pulls....I am impressed DB...you just keep increasing everything!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 26, 2006)

Fantastic workout DB!!!! Shame I'm not still up in Jersey, it would be a blast to workout with you.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey, Bolt!  Super nice workout there  

Thought you might like to see a pic of the one and only deer feeder I've ever built.  I gave that to my father in-law for Chrismas in 1993.  Now it costs him about 600# of corn a year to feed the deer in his backyard 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 26, 2006)

Another incredible wo DB


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 27, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> P-RR-S implements periodization.  I think it's a great program, and it's well thought out.  Gopro is a smart guy.
> 
> That's great you keep workout logs.  I have done so almost since I started lifting again.  I find it's a must, especially with P-RR-S, since you're changing parameters around so much.


Yea I know it implements it...just different paremeters then westside.  I sometiems have to stop reading some of gopros works b/c they are just so overwhelming....he knows so much its like I try to absorb so much I forget how to tie my shoes.

Yea its a must with prrs....if you dont write your workouts down there is no way IMHO you can maximize your workouts week to week.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 27, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> dayum! PR on all but face pulls....I am impressed DB...you just keep increasing everything!


Thanks sweety!  I'm tryin....I'm workin hard at it.....I guess you guys will be able to tell me if it has paid off with the pics soon!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 27, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Fantastic workout DB!!!! Shame I'm not still up in Jersey, it would be a blast to workout with you.


Oh that would be great!  I haven't had a training partner in ages!  We would both be able to benefit


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 27, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey, Bolt!  Super nice workout there
> 
> Thought you might like to see a pic of the one and only deer feeder I've ever built.  I gave that to my father in-law for Chrismas in 1993.  Now it costs him about 600# of corn a year to feed the deer in his backyard
> 
> ...


Thanks bro!!

Hey thats an awsome gravity feeder there!  Good work buildin that one!  Ya mine nibble on the corn I put out but they are loving all the fresh produce I put out every sunday more....been a long winter they love the fresh stuff!  I put tons of fruit and veggies out every sunday and it lasts them for a few days.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 27, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Another incredible wo DB


 Thanks bud!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 27, 2006)

*4-27-06 POWER Quads, Bis, Tri's*

Well sorry i haven't been on much lately....been really busy.  Opted to get more sleep then come here in the wee hours of the morning.

Never went to the gym yesterday...had to be at the firehouse by 6am and my gym doesn't open till 5:30.  So I just cancled my circuit training and pushed everything back a day.

----------------------------------

Today was a decent workout for not getting much sleep!  Not to many PRs LOL but I had some!

Quads:
Squats
205*6
2*225*4 PR!!

Leg Press
450*6
2*540*4 PR!!

Leg Ext
2*155*6

Bi's
Oly BB Curl
3*95*5

HS Preacher Curl
80*7
90*5 PR!!

DB Hammer Curl
2*45s*6

Tri's
CG Bench
2*165*5

BB Skull Crusher
70*6
80*6 PR!!

DB French Press
70*6
80*5

All in all a good workout.

FINALLY found a good stance for my squats and I feel very comfortable squating in it so I will work with this one for a while.

Had some hand/wrist pain in the left hand....CG's really bothered it so I cut some sets out of tri's b/c the pain wasn't a good one.  Not sure what it was....but I dont think its anything to worry about.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 27, 2006)

welcome to the 2-plate club! Good feeling to get up under those plates, eh?


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 27, 2006)

woohoo! still at least 2 PR...go DB!!!!!!!!!

oopsy..make that 4


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 27, 2006)

Go DB !!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 27, 2006)

I count 4 PR's and no :thumdwn: or   so a very good workout.  



			
				Deadbolt said:
			
		

> Oh that would be great! I haven't had a training partner in ages! We would both be able to benefit



Only problem is I'm in Kentucky now with no plans to return to NJ unless it an absolute must.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 27, 2006)

Great w/o BRother Bolt, glad you found the right stance, thats huge for any exercise!!! I think I might nix the squats and go with Front Squats and Leg Presses for a while, what thinks you???


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 27, 2006)

I like front squats...but the weights are lighter...and I don't much care for the choking feeling from the bar next to my throat. I would do those occasionally after my normal squats, light weight, higher reps for a burn off.
Definately feel them in the quads!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 27, 2006)

Burner: Thanks bud....yea I think by me maxing out 2 weeks ago I felt more weight then I'm use to so today the weight didn't even bother me...seemed light ya know!

Billie: Thanks hun!

Gary:  Thanks man!  I'm baaaaaack!

Dev: What I'm not enough of a reason  J/K yea I dont blame ya I hate this god awfull state!!!  

Arch: Thanks bud!  I tried front squats many moons agop and didn't like them but I want to give them a go again!  I was thiking of doing them instead of hack squats next week.  I say that would be a great idea switching up squats....they are a great builder but sometimes you need different types of muscle stimulations.  You could vary them all....keep them legs guessing!!!

Burner II: I use to get massive shoulder pain when front squating but I am willing to give em a go again once I get to research the form a little better.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 27, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Dev: What I'm not enough of a reason  J/K yea I dont blame ya I hate this god awfull state!!!



Sorry, but pretty much the only reason I would return to NJ would be for a death or serious injury/illness in the immediate family other than that it not happening.  Now you could always make a trip to the beautiful Blue Grass State   Lots of country, green pastures, mountains...plenty of places to go hiking, camping, hunting


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 28, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Sorry, but pretty much the only reason I would return to NJ would be for a death or serious injury/illness in the immediate family other than that it not happening.  Now you could always make a trip to the beautiful Blue Grass State   Lots of country, green pastures, mountains...plenty of places to go hiking, camping, hunting


 Yea I hear ya!

If I had the $$ I would in a heart beat...anything to get out of here!!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 28, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea I hear ya!
> 
> If I had the $$ I would in a heart beat...anything to get out of here!!




Did I mention the cost of living is cheaper here? There are also plenty of jobs for Firemen/EMT/Medic's around here especially since they roll a firetruck along with every ambulance call.   I understand the $$ issues all too well.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 28, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Did I mention the cost of living is cheaper here? There are also plenty of jobs for Firemen/EMT/Medic's around here especially since they roll a firetruck along with every ambulance call.   I understand the $$ issues all too well.


  One day I'll see the area....I'm determined in my life time to visit every state for vacation.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2006)

if I had the time / resources..I'd love to take a summer...have a convertable and just go tour the US.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 28, 2006)

*4-28-06 POWER Chest/Hams/Traps*

Today was a god workout...moved some nice weight around...but I tweeked the shoulder a bit.  Need to lay off of the super heavy pressing for a while.  Thanks god next 2 weeks are RR and shock!

Chest:
Flat BB Press
185*5
195*5 PR!!
205*4 PR!!

Incline DB Press
70s*7
75s*5 PR!!!
75s*4

Decline BB Press
185*4
165*6
~~cut these short b/c of shoulder.

Hams:
Lying Leg Curl
3*110*6

SLDL
185*6
205*6 
225*4 PR!!

Traps:
Behind Back BB Shrug
2*225*8
275*2  drop 225*6


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Today was a *god* workout...


hey...no Divine Intervention! That's cheating!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow fantastic work out with even more PR's!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 28, 2006)

awsome workout DB!  er...thanks for putting those PR in red for me...it's a blond thing..


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 29, 2006)

Great wo DB  

Nice PR's , you still bulking ? When does/did the cut start ?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2006)

Great w/o, look at all those PR's too, hope your leaving some for the rest of us!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 29, 2006)

Awesome workout again DB.  What are you weighing in at right now?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 29, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Wow fantastic work out with even more PR's!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 29, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> awsome workout DB!  er...thanks for putting those PR in red for me...it's a blond thing..


Thanks hun!    Gotta make em clear for everyne heh


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 29, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Great wo DB
> 
> Nice PR's , you still bulking ? When does/did the cut start ?


Thanks gary!

I dont know...haven't really set a date...just once I think I'm getting carried away then I'll cut down a lil.  Maybe another 2 months or so if I had to put a date on it.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 29, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o, look at all those PR's too, hope your leaving some for the rest of us!!!


Thanks mike!  Someone has to use em up if all you guys are cutting!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Awesome workout again DB.  What are you weighing in at right now?


Thanks pimp!  I'm weighing in at about 212-214.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2006)

me too!


----------



## Du (Apr 29, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thanks pimp! I'm weighing in at about 212-214.


 
Hot damn, you've done some growin!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 29, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> One day I'll see the area....I'm determined in my life time to visit every state for vacation.


I've got you covered for Michigan.  Just get here with your honey-bear and we'll head to the U.P. for a long weekend at my cabin.  Salmon fish, freightor watch, roast marshmellows, hike, boat and breathe fresh air.  Just let me know when you have the time.

Or, leave the missus at home and come to a guy's weekend duck hunting.  But it doesn't end there, you can hunt ducks at first light, grouse after breakfast and deer in the evening.  If you are tough, you can mix in some cold water fishing for huge smallmouth and northerns.  You know, make it a cast and blast trip.

Anytime, Bolt, anytime!


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 29, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thanks mike!  Someone has to use em up if all you guys are cutting!


Haha, true that  That's some damn nice benching work there 

"Decline BB Press
185*4
165*6
~~cut these short b/c of shoulder."

Decline BB Presses bother your shoulder(s) too? They definately give me more trouble than incline or flat.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 30, 2006)

du510 said:
			
		

> Hot damn, you've done some growin!


Yea a tad heh....I just can't wait to see whats under all the fat!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 30, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I've got you covered for Michigan.  Just get here with your honey-bear and we'll head to the U.P. for a long weekend at my cabin.  Salmon fish, freightor watch, roast marshmellows, hike, boat and breathe fresh air.  Just let me know when you have the time.
> 
> Or, leave the missus at home and come to a guy's weekend duck hunting.  But it doesn't end there, you can hunt ducks at first light, grouse after breakfast and deer in the evening.  If you are tough, you can mix in some cold water fishing for huge smallmouth and northerns.  You know, make it a cast and blast trip.
> 
> Anytime, Bolt, anytime!


Oh defenitly man!  God I would def love to go out there and have some fun!  Thats would be like the best weekend of my life heh!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 30, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Haha, true that  That's some damn nice benching work there
> 
> "Decline BB Press
> 185*4
> ...


I think it was the inclines that did me in the begin with but declines always put added stress on my shoulder.  It ussually doesn't bother me but friday it did!


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

eh...it happens...if the delt was tweaking...you didn't stop? Don't make me come out there and make u run ladder drills! (I've seen the movies / TV shows where you have to climb the ladders tothe top of the firehouse to hang the hoses to let them dry..)


----------



## DeadBolt (May 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> eh...it happens...if the delt was tweaking...you didn't stop? Don't make me come out there and make u run ladder drills! (I've seen the movies / TV shows where you have to climb the ladders tothe top of the firehouse to hang the hoses to let them dry..)


It only started at the end of the inclines...but it was just tight.  That is normal for me but come time for declines it tweaked a bit so I backed off.  

I'm workin hard at not re-injuring it but I can see in the futur I am going to totally destroy it and need surgery.  I can see my shoulder is already deformed on my lifts.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 1, 2006)

*5-1-06 REP RANGE Back/Delts*

Good start to a new month!

Back: 
Rack Deadlift
315*6
2*335*4 PR!

DB Row
80s*8
85s*8
90s*6 PR!

HS High Row
200*10
230*9

HS Horz Row
2*135*12

Pulldown
2*105*15

Delts:
Smith Milt Press
135*8
145*8
155*6 PR!

Single Arm HS Side Lateral
90*10
110*10 PR!

DB Side Lateral
2*25s*12
~~go 30's NT

B/o DB Lateral
30s*15
2*35s*12

Good workout...long...but a good workout.  I am beat right now and my hands are so raw LOL.

Deadlifts went up good...hit another PR on them!

Heavy DB Rows destroyed my back!  They felt so damn good!

Smith MP's felt good... was suprised no shoulder problems with them especially under that weight.  Little by little it gets better!


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

good job w/ the rack deads...I will see how I do in a couple hours!


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

..oh...and I won't use wraps...just gloves...


----------



## DeadBolt (May 1, 2006)

We will see LOL....you always pull more weight then I could I am sure you will blow me out of the water with those!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 1, 2006)

Nice, nice I get to do rack deads today too, though I'm sure I won't be piling on 315 =p. I think I'll go for a PB with 285 or so depending how many reps I feel like shooting for.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 1, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice, nice I get to do rack deads today too, though I'm sure I won't be piling on 315 =p. I think I'll go for a PB with 285 or so depending how many reps I feel like shooting for.


 you'll get there my friend!

How many reps you shooting for w/ 285?


----------



## Seanp156 (May 1, 2006)

Well, I got 275 x 7 last week, so probably around 6.... maybe I'll try 295 x 4, but i might save that for next time since I'm still a little sick.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 1, 2006)

Just got caught up here.  Lots of *PRs*, , and .


----------



## DeadBolt (May 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Just got caught up here.  Lots of *PRs*, , and .


 Thanks bud!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 1, 2006)

I hear ya DB...a workout that intense with a handful of PR's will exhaust ya!


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2006)

Good Stuff on the w/o my Friend, and Fantastic on the PR's too!!! You seem to pile them up like nothin, keep at it!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

You'd probably had a laugh trying to see me figure out the ROM for my rack deads...with the bar on the safety pins...the bar was just over my knees. I ended up putting down two stacks of thee 45's on the floor to stand on...brought the bar to just under my knee caps. How far down do you start the bar? I wasn't sure I had enough ROM?
Before I figured out the nifty...idea of standing on plates, I was looking around the weight room for something that would raise me up...there was this girl....(no...not talking about raising anything else up...) But she was on a leg press behind me...She looked pretty good. Nice and tanned....good muscle on her...(bet she would be the kind of girl you'd really wanna wrassle with...'cause she may actually be able to beat you...) hhmmm....
anywhoo...
I had my classic look of confusion on my face...which is fairly often...as it tends to help me with situations...
I think I even caught myself doing a couple audible 'hhmmmss'.... 
finally had the birght idea of using 45's.
Set them down and did my 3 sets. 
I finished up..was putting my weights back at about the same time she was finishing up her stuff as well....she said something about it getting steamy in there....uhm...HELLO! What did I do? Said something REALLY dumb in response. (What can I say...I was actually in the 'zone'...haven't been in there in sme time, but I was enjoying it and flirting wasn't very high on my list of activities at that moment...) She walked off....
WTF????   I swear...forget good looking women's names at the club...some attractive woman making...suggestive small talk in the gym...nuthin....sometimes I wonder how I ever get lai.....hmm..better stop there.... 

anyway...about that ROM for the rack pulls?


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> We will see LOL....you always pull more weight then I could I am sure you will blow me out of the water with those!


BTW...they sure do make a heckuva clanking noise even when u set them back down on the pins....


----------



## Triple Threat (May 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> BTW...they sure do make a heckuva clanking noise even when u set them back down on the pins....



They don't clank when you do them from the floor.


----------



## gwcaton (May 1, 2006)

Holy Schnike !! 
DB has gone ballistic on PR's !!!!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 1, 2006)

Burner: LMAO!!!!  Rack deads run anywhere from mid shin to right above the knee.  I ussually use mid shin but it depends on your sticking point with conventional deadlifts!

TTT:  Well we aren't all hulk like you...some of us have problemed areas partial reps help to fix 

Gary:  

Burner II:  Yea they are one helluva clank if you dont control it down.  In my gym we have the rack with the weights attached to it so when you slam it down those weights jingle and make alot of noise!  I remember one time I bailed with 315 just shy of locking out...that came down crashing and knocked all the weights off the entire rack.  Sounded like the roof caved in lol.


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> They don't clank when you do them from the floor.


not when you keep using the BLUE DB's, mi amigo...


----------



## DeadBolt (May 2, 2006)

ahhhhh just slept for 11 hours straight!  First day off I've had in weeks!!

Today is a cardio day if I ever get around to it....


----------



## Seanp156 (May 2, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> ahhhhh just slept for 11 hours straight!  First day off I've had in weeks!!
> 
> Today is a cardio day if I ever get around to it....



Heh, nice... I had some shitty sleep last night, got up early to eat breakfast, went to class and then found out it was cancelled... Way to call you douchebag teacher (WTF did he get our phone #'s for? phone sex?). Ah well, it's not like I actually WANTED to have class, plus I don't live too far away, but a lot of the people that drove 30+ minutes were pissed .


----------



## DeadBolt (May 2, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Heh, nice... I had some shitty sleep last night, got up early to eat breakfast, went to class and then found out it was cancelled... Way to call you douchebag teacher (WTF did he get our phone #'s for? phone sex?). Ah well, it's not like I actually WANTED to have class, plus I don't live too far away, but a lot of the people that drove 30+ minutes were pissed .


I use to hate when my teachers did that....the hardest part for me was getting up and getting to class but once it was cancled the whole day was ruined LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 2, 2006)

This one is for all of you who are cutting....my cheat breakfast!

Omlett(2 whole eggs, 4 whites) w/ onions & 3 slices cheese
5 strips bacon
2 bowls cherios w/ skim milk

Totals  Cals   Fat Carb  Prot
Totals  1181  54   89    86


----------



## Seanp156 (May 2, 2006)

God damnit DB... I've been CRAVING cheerioes while cutting...


----------



## Seanp156 (May 2, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I use to hate when my teachers did that....the hardest part for me was getting up and getting to class but once it was cancled the whole day was ruined LOL.



Bahahaha... I thought my 3rd class of the quarter was starting today, but it doesn't start until next week... that means I've had NO classes today at all .


----------



## DeadBolt (May 2, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> God damnit DB... I've been CRAVING cheerioes while cutting...


----------



## DeadBolt (May 2, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Bahahaha... I thought my 3rd class of the quarter was starting today, but it doesn't start until next week... that means I've had NO classes today at all .


lol


----------



## b_reed23 (May 2, 2006)

MMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...BACON..


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Burner II: Yea they are one helluva clank if you dont control it down. In my gym we have the rack with the weights attached to it so when you slam it down those weights jingle and make alot of noise! I remember one time I bailed with 315 just shy of locking out...that came down crashing and knocked all the weights off the entire rack. Sounded like the roof caved in lol.


I pretty much did control it. No dropping...but controlled...just lots of weight..metal on metal...

I've got one almost like yours....
There I was.....
1st time trying to squat 315....unracked the bar from the curl cage.
stepped back, got my stance right..
thought everything was good to go...but something was amiss...
Evidently, body was leaned too far forward...once I started down..the angle increased...and then couldn't control the weight...it was too far forward. Spotter wasn't ready..so he couldn't help...luckily the safety bars were in place...C R A S H!!!!!! That....was loud. and yes...all eyes were on yours truley...
kind of the same thing that happened to you?


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> that means I've had NO class at all .


hey Sean...you shouldn't be so hard on yourself, sir...

(c'mon...that's funny right there....)


----------



## DeadBolt (May 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> MMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...BACON..


  I was good I had a salad for lunch...sausage, pork, 1head lettuce, dried cherries, crutons, grilled veggies, with a balsamic vinagrette.  Hey better then my first meal 

Oh and 2 cups milk!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I pretty much did control it. No dropping...but controlled...just lots of weight..metal on metal...
> 
> I've got one almost like yours....
> There I was.....
> ...


  kinda funny once you look back on it.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey Sean...you shouldn't be so hard on yourself, sir...
> 
> (c'mon...that's funny right there....)


GIT-R-DONE!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 2, 2006)

your missing an interesting conversation in Fitgirls journal babe


----------



## Seanp156 (May 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey Sean...you shouldn't be so hard on yourself, sir...
> 
> (c'mon...that's funny right there....)



HILARIOUS.... Though, I might be the first to tell you, I have no class


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> your missing an interesting conversation in Fitgirls journal babe


no...no Im not...I'm all over it...


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> HILARIOUS.... Though, I might be the first to tell you, I have no class


I always give people the benefit of the doubt!


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2006)

Hows it goin BRother Bolt!!! Hows it lookin for you to come down and come to my comp.?


----------



## DeadBolt (May 2, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hows it goin BRother Bolt!!! Hows it lookin for you to come down and come to my comp.?


  for a brief minute there I was 100% then some major $ set backs nailed me!  I honestly can barely pay for gas right now with all my bills so its tuff to save any.  And by the time it does come around everything will be so expensive that I wont be able to afford it!  Iknew I should have bought the tickets before when I was able to!!   I'm still keepin my fingers crossed!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 3, 2006)

*5-3-06 REP RANGE Quads, Bi's, Tri's*

Today was a good workout but had some bad points!

Quads:
Front Squat
95*6  major shoulder pain still a big no no

Leg Ext.
2*140*8

Hack Sqaut
185*12
2*205*12

Leg Press
360*15
410*15
410*6   Major low back pain!

Bi's:
DB Curl
2*45s*6 PR!!

Corey Curl
2*60s*10 PR!!

Concentration Curl
25s*12
20s*20

Tri's:
Vbar Pushdown
140*8
160*8
190*6 PR!!!
~~Well I found out across the gym there is a weight stack that goes up to 190...only problem is I can clear that for 6 clean reps.  Gotta start hanging weights from the pin soon 

HS Tri Ext
90*10
110*10

Single Arm Rev Pushdown
40*12
50*8+2
~~50 was way to heavy...I will work with these weights for a while!

Front squats....quads felt great but my shoulder wasn't having it!  They hurt like a bitch!  So cross those off for ever!

Leg Press....I tried a true 45 degree angle and it sucked...it puts so much pressure on my lower back it kills me!  I ussually use alot less of an angle somewhere between 20-25c degrees and it still bothers my back but on my last set I honestly couldn't take the pain it was soooo bad!

Arms where pumped today!  Rep ranges were perfect for bi's...tri's where a lil off the chart but no biggy.  Got a nice PR with the pushdowns and DB curls!


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2006)

I wonder...if u did front squats...but held the bar normal..like you were gonna do a military press...think that would eliminate the pain?


----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2006)

Fantastic w/o BRother Bolt, don't sweat it my Friend, I understand, if not the contest, then there will be other times I'm sure, keep at it, and thanks for your inspiration and help!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I wonder...if u did front squats...but held the bar normal..like you were gonna do a military press...think that would eliminate the pain?


I seen a guy do that just this morning, might help aleviate the stress on the shoulders, don't know!!!


----------



## Devlin (May 3, 2006)

Fantastic workout!! Front squats and shoulder pain   sorry can't elp ya since I haven't braved front squats...yet  

You aren't the only one who didn't pony up early for tickets to Arch's comp.  However, I don't know yet if I can make it.   I say just start planning to meet at the Arnold 2007


----------



## gwcaton (May 3, 2006)

You're a freakin Monster DB


----------



## DeadBolt (May 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I wonder...if u did front squats...but held the bar normal..like you were gonna do a military press...think that would eliminate the pain?


I doubt that would work with my shoulder injury....holding light weights in that position for standing BB milt presses hurt so I wouldn't be able to squat with any real weight ya know?


----------



## DeadBolt (May 3, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Fantastic w/o BRother Bolt, don't sweat it my Friend, I understand, if not the contest, then there will be other times I'm sure, keep at it, and thanks for your inspiration and help!!!


Thanks bud....I'm still keeping my fingers crossed!  But we will meet one day my friend!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 3, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Fantastic workout!! Front squats and shoulder pain   sorry can't elp ya since I haven't braved front squats...yet
> 
> You aren't the only one who didn't pony up early for tickets to Arch's comp.  However, I don't know yet if I can make it.   I say just start planning to meet at the Arnold 2007


I kinda figured it would bother it but I wanted to give it a go anyhoot.  No biggy!

And yes I am determined to meet everyone at some point so we all need to get together for a weekend or something!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 3, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You're a freakin Monster DB


----------



## Seanp156 (May 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I wonder...if u did front squats...but held the bar normal..like you were gonna do a military press...think that would eliminate the pain?



If you went very heavy, I'd imagine it would hurt your wrists pretty bad after a while.


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2006)

I was kinda thinking if you held it like you were gonna do a snatch and clean...but, if it still hurts his delts, then no worries...


----------



## CowPimp (May 4, 2006)

The PR machine is still on his warpath.  Excellent job.

Be weary of those pains and injuries though.  You may consider rethinking your approach to training if things continue in this manner.  There could be a lot of reasons for your issues, and your training could be one of them.  Probably not needed just yet, but be cognizant of your body's condition.


----------



## King Silverback (May 4, 2006)

Arnold 2007 sounds like a Great place to meet!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2006)

The 'O' in 06?


----------



## Devlin (May 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> The 'O' in 06?




I wish, but I doubt I could afford that trip.  Atleast for me the Arnold is a short 3 hour drive away


----------



## Pylon (May 4, 2006)

heya bolt...

so, are you writing off the comp for Arch for sure?


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I wish, but I doubt I could afford that trip. Atleast for me the Arnold is a short 3 hour drive away


dang...fine...the Arnold in 07.....
"what goes in Columbus...stays in Columbus...."
Doesn't have the same ring to it....


----------



## DeadBolt (May 4, 2006)

Sean: Yea thats what I was thinking.  I would rather not try it LOL

Burner: Yea I want nothing to re-injure that delt!  And 07 sounds better for me!  06 is a bad year heh.

Pimp:  Yea I am very carefull of everything.  I've been injured so many times its not even funny so I am very cautious!  I have taken it easy on the shoulder and tomorrow I wont push it as much...I am going light with chest.  I am just enjoying this bulk so much and i am getting so strong....things are bound to be extra sore ya know.  I know my limits and I'm one to push my body to them just to see how much it can take.  I wanna run the end of this prrs deal I have set myself on then take a nice long week off and RELAX!  My body will need it soon!  I feel it catching up with me since I haven't taken one off in a long time!

Arch: 

Py: Pretty much....I am hoping I fall into some money soon but I dont see it happening!


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> 06 is a bad year heh.


hey...turn that frown upside down, little buckaroo!
 
(I thought it was funny)

Brotha- we are only into the begining of the 5th month of this year. The majority of this year has yet to pass. My Spring didn't turn out the way I wanted it to...but I am shaking it off and pressing on. You will do the same. 

there ya go. so it is written, so it shall be. Thus endith the sermon.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey...turn that frown upside down, little buckaroo!
> 
> (I thought it was funny)
> 
> ...


 thanks bud!


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

just gotta keep things in perspective!
any plans for the weekend?

I WAS gonna go to Denver and hang out w/ friends...go to a couple bars..starting out at a nudie bar....but...I can't....it being Cinco De Mayo...one of the busiest drinking nights of the year..and I am the #3 guy in the club...I have to work...oy.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> just gotta keep things in perspective!
> any plans for the weekend?
> 
> I WAS gonna go to Denver and hang out w/ friends...go to a couple bars..starting out at a nudie bar....but...I can't....it being Cinco De Mayo...one of the busiest drinking nights of the year..and I am the #3 guy in the club...I have to work...oy.


I dunno yet....all my friends and co-workers are getting together and going to our local watering hole but I have no desire to drink really.  Its not fun on busy days....its so damn crowded its not even funny.  I work till 11 then if the misses isn't doing anything I'll prolly just go home and crash.  Haven't heard of any parties or nuttin so its just another veg weekend for me!

I honestly dont mind I am very run down this week....I could use some extra rest!


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

rest...REST?????

"I figure, I'll get all the rest I need when I am dead"
- Road House...


that is one reason I like to work in a club....I am not much of a drinker...but it's fun watching others make foold of themselves...


----------



## King Silverback (May 5, 2006)

Brother Bolt, have a Great weekend my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 6, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Bolt, have a Great weekend my Friend!!!


Thanks bud!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 6, 2006)

*5-5-06 REP RANGE Chest/Hamstrings/Traps*

Here is fridays workout...my new sirius radio came in so I opted to set it up before work instead of coming here LOL.

Good workout....chest is SUPER sore from this bad boy LOL.

Chest:
Inc Smith Press
155*8
2*175*6 PR!!

DB Flat Press
70s*10
2*75s*6  shoulda had more reps!

DB Fly Fly
35s*12
30s*12

Hamstrings:
Lying Leg Curl
100*8
120*6

DB SLDL
65s*10
70s*10

Sitting Leg Curl
2*100*15

Traps:
BB Shrug
225*10
185*15

DB Shrug
80s*12
70s*15

20 minutes cardio @ 75-80%MHR  

Workout was decent I was just proud I was able to do 20 minutes of cardio without killing myself heh!


----------



## King Silverback (May 6, 2006)

Great w/o AND a PR, Good Stuff my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2006)

what r-u worried about...u got a PR on the smith machine...which means u put in maximal effort...you were not gonna be 100% into the next exercise...
Keep that in mind..and u will get it next time...or better!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 7, 2006)

F*CK~NG SH!T S0N oF A B!T^H BASTARD PIECE OF $hIT!!

Yes very angry...went up the country today as always....dislocated my knee under a rock!

Torn shoulder I can work around. hurt hip flexor I can deal with, nasty back pumps from to much lower back work FINE, screwed up wrist I worked around....who the fuck saw this one coming?!?!?!  Of all the pains and aches I've been having this was no where in sight!

I'm just fed up with this bullshit...can barely walk so can't even make it to the gym to fuckin isolate any upper body!  I'm out!!!!!  Heres my two weeks I resign from the pathetic always getting injured club when its not much fucking fault!  Its not my time...I'm spending my prime in rehab beds god damnit!!!


----------



## boilermaker (May 7, 2006)

I feel your pain, Bolt!!!!!  I woke up a couple of days ago with a pain in my left big toe.  Though nothing of it.  Like it needed to crack or something.  Two days later, I can barely walk.  The tendon from my big toe back to the ball of my foot is hurt, I guess.........   Massive pain with every step.  Don't know what I did or how long it's going to take.  Bummer about the knee.  Hope it gets better quick.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 7, 2006)

hang in there bolt..the pain will die down in a couple of days...if it makes you feel any better, my back/hip is still bothering me, it's mostly in my hip flexor, but not nearly as painful as yours....take care


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> F*CK~NG SH!T S0N oF A B!T^H BASTARD PIECE OF $hIT!!
> 
> Yes very angry...went up the country today as always....dislocated my knee under a rock!
> 
> ...


dam, brotha..u should.....move. Someplace flat. Like, Phoenix. It will be safe there for you.
You can..look at it this way....there are some people who never get hurt. Why? They are couch potatoes. They never venture further than their living room....you, on the other hand...are always on the go. Doing something. GOing here, going there. Rescuing people. So, you get set back...look positive. You sir, are LIVING. wear that pain as a badge of honor. Get yourself better and hit it again.
oh..and if u hurt yoruself again...we will have to put you into one of those self contained...bubbles...


----------



## CowPimp (May 8, 2006)

Relax buddy.  You still have years of your prime left!  The knee will heal, time will go on, and you will set more PRs.


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2006)

"pain is temporary. Chicks dig scars. Glory lasts forever"
-The Replacements


----------



## Seanp156 (May 8, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the knee DB, hope it heals up quick for ya !!! You'll be back squatin before you know it !


----------



## King Silverback (May 8, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Relax buddy.  You still have years of your prime left!  The knee will heal, time will go on, and you will set more PRs.


Excellently put!!! Hope you heal quickly BRother Bolt, my hearts out to ya!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (May 8, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> F*CK~NG SH!T S0N oF A B!T^H BASTARD PIECE OF $hIT!!
> 
> Yes very angry...went up the country today as always....dislocated my knee under a rock!
> 
> ...


 
Sorry to hear that man... just yesterday I decided to play bball for the first time in a LONG time and i ended up rolling my ankle, and my friend got elbowed in the eye and was gushing blood everywhere. My ankle is fine, but if I put a little more weight on it I would've been fucked... i just shook it off.  My brother has a bad knee so i know what your going to be going through, it will get better eventually (you've probably heard that 1000x) but the truth is, it will, and when it is better you will be that much more motivated and prepared to make progress. 

Hope the knee feels better


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> F*CK~NG SH!T S0N oF A B!T^H BASTARD PIECE OF $hIT!!
> 
> Yes very angry...went up the country today as always....dislocated my knee under a rock!
> 
> ...



Damn DB !!!  

Calm down little buddy .  Heal up , get your head right and make a come back.  You are way to young to give up


----------



## b_reed23 (May 8, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that man... just yesterday I decided to play bball for the first time in a LONG time and i ended up rolling my ankle, and my friend got elbowed in the eye and was gushing blood everywhere. My ankle is fine, but if I put a little more weight on it I would've been fucked... i just shook it off. My brother has a bad knee so i know what your going to be going through, it will get better eventually (you've probably heard that 1000x) but the truth is, it will, and when it is better you will be that much more motivated and prepared to make progress.
> 
> Hope the knee feels better


 
Damn...ya'll play  basketball like tackle football...maybe you need some helmets and knee pads or something


----------



## DeadBolt (May 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the well wishings!

Been MIA...just been getting caught up with alot of work I needed to get done!  Been resting alot and knee is getting better every day!

Haven't been able to do much...spending some QT with my girl and cooking her dinner every night!  Made an awsome beef/shrimp stir fry with brown rice...oh god to die for!  And pretty much just loungin around!  Hopefully next week I'll be back at the gym for some minor upper body work...no legs I dont think! 

Sux sitin home I'm losing so much $ and I see my bills just stacking up but doc wont clear me until I'm 100%!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 10, 2006)

Oh yea and this week off although not the most ideal and very straining on the mind has done wonders for the body!  All my little aches and pains feel so much better!  I needed this just wish it didn't have to be this way!


----------



## CowPimp (May 10, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Oh yea and this week off although not the most ideal and very straining on the mind has done wonders for the body!  All my little aches and pains feel so much better!  I needed this just wish it didn't have to be this way!



Yeah, sometimes that's what it takes.  I'm probably due for an off week in the not too distant future myself.  Good to hear your health is improving there bud.  You'll be back at the iron lickity split.


----------



## gwcaton (May 11, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yeah, sometimes that's what it takes.  I'm probably due for an off week in the not too distant future myself.  Good to hear your health is improving there bud.  You'll be back at licking the iron soon LOL.



What he said . Hey DB


----------



## DeadBolt (May 11, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> What he said . Hey DB


----------



## DeadBolt (May 11, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yeah, sometimes that's what it takes.  I'm probably due for an off week in the not too distant future myself.  Good to hear your health is improving there bud.  You'll be back at the iron lickity split.


Yea I so needed it....thanks bud


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2006)

...He works in mysterious ways, right?


----------



## DeadBolt (May 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...He works in mysterious ways, right?


Yea he does!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 11, 2006)

Man today has been like an emotional rollercoaster!

Went to register for classes...all my classes were full I freaked so I had to re-arrange my entire schedual and set up all new classes.  Thats done fweew!

Found out my health insurance has been dropped AGAIN!  Remember last year with my shoulder...same shit...but now I can't go to my doctor to get cleared for work until I get my insurance back b/c it will cost me to much $.....I think these fuckers wait till I get hurt then drop me just to piss me off!

Installed my new sirius radio in my car and after an hour I come to find my power cable is shredded....SOB...wasted my time for nothing.  Called sirius and the dude was like send it back and we'll replace it....fuq that it took 45 minutes to hide that 19foot antenna...I'll just buy another power cable dip shit!


----------



## CowPimp (May 11, 2006)

Fun day, ouch.  That just means that tomorrow can only be better, heh.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 11, 2006)

I hope pimp!


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2006)

Looks like someone has a case of the Mond....wait...it's Thursday....
Like our favorite bovine stated: It will get better...


----------



## King Silverback (May 11, 2006)

Sorry it's so hectic for you my Friend, may the crazyness pass you quickly!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 12, 2006)

Heya everyone....just foudn out there is a nw test for the fire services I will be taking I believe this winter.  Man it looks grueling LOL.  Lots of cardo gonna be happenin man!  That combo's with circuits and strong man ideas just not as heavy!  Heres a link of the physical portiong...

http://www.state.nj.us/personnel/public_safety/pdf/firefighterphysicalfitmanual0203.pdf

Page 7 has the obsticle course but there are alot of other things to do...ladder climbs, mazes, another obsitcle course not as in depth and I believe a 2 mile run at the end.  All of this is timed.  The first obsticle course has to be done in under 5:15 just to pass  if I want any chance or scoring well I need to hit under 4 minutes!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2006)

that sounds like fun...in a sadistic way!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 12, 2006)

It looks like DB will be having a new set of training goals.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 12, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> It looks like DB will be having a new set of training goals.


Yea after this bulk I gotta start training for this crap!  Not sure howthe hell I'm gonna do it...but I'll def have to put some shit together asap to prep myself....one hell of a mix huh circuit and strongman


----------



## Triple Threat (May 12, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> one hell of a mix huh circuit and strongman



I'm sure that CowPimp will be able to help.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 12, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I'm sure that CowPimp will be able to help.


But thats what scares me   Have you seen the shit he's been doing!


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2006)

I see a lot of sprinting in your future!






 and
interval training:








 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and then all things will be well...


----------



## Triple Threat (May 12, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> But thats what scares me   Have you seen the shit he's been doing!



  I read his journal all the time, but I don't claim to understand it all.  P-funk is also doing circuit-type stuff.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 12, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I read his journal all the time, but I don't claim to understand it all.  P-funk is also doing circuit-type stuff.


Yea I read their journals allthe time and its great.  One hell of a way to learn new things!

I will def be going to them for some help in designing a new routine!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I see a lot of sprinting in your future!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO where you find this shit I haven't the slightest clue but they are great!


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2006)

thought you'd like that...


----------



## Devlin (May 12, 2006)

Ohh glad to see I'm not the only one having technical issues with electronics.  CompuUSA wanted to send my entire laptop off for two weeks or more when it's pretty much a lock that the computer is not getting AC power is becuase the power cord is messed up (wires pinched right before the plug).  I mean Hello if the damn thing gets AC power untill the cord is moved a certain way and AC power returns when cord moved another, that pretty much tells me the cord is screwed up. And of course Compusa does not stock the cord   Sorry, it screwed my entire day up and has knocked me off my computer and off line until the new cord arrives.

Opps got to go, time just about up on the computer I'm using


----------



## boilermaker (May 12, 2006)

Hey Bolt!  Hope your knee is healing up.  You'll be fine.  I like what Burner said about people not getting off the couch never getting hurt   You'll be back in no time.

Dev, if it's right near the plug on the wall end, cut it off and wire on a new plug from home depot.  It will look a little strange, but you'll be back in business and it will only cost you a few bucks instead of $70+


----------



## CowPimp (May 12, 2006)

You're no slouch when it comes to circuit training DB.  I've seen you using it before; you know the rigors and you know the deal.  You'll do well I'm sure.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 12, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh glad to see I'm not the only one having technical issues with electronics.  CompuUSA wanted to send my entire laptop off for two weeks or more when it's pretty much a lock that the computer is not getting AC power is becuase the power cord is messed up (wires pinched right before the plug).  I mean Hello if the damn thing gets AC power untill the cord is moved a certain way and AC power returns when cord moved another, that pretty much tells me the cord is screwed up. And of course Compusa does not stock the cord   Sorry, it screwed my entire day up and has knocked me off my computer and off line until the new cord arrives.
> 
> Opps got to go, time just about up on the computer I'm using


Yea I hear ya...time settles all wounds heh....just keep on truckin!  BMs got a good point!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 12, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey Bolt!  Hope your knee is healing up.  You'll be fine.  I like what Burner said about people not getting off the couch never getting hurt   You'll be back in no time.
> 
> Dev, if it's right near the plug on the wall end, cut it off and wire on a new plug from home depot.  It will look a little strange, but you'll be back in business and it will only cost you a few bucks instead of $70+


Yea I love that line!  I think I used it that day he told me LOL.

I'm hopin I'll be back soon....I think next week I'll def get some isolation upper body...no major movements though!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 12, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You're no slouch when it comes to circuit training DB.  I've seen you using it before; you know the rigors and you know the deal.  You'll do well I'm sure.


Yea it aint easy thats for sure!  In due time I'm sume I'll be kickin ass with it!


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea I love that line! I think I used it that day he told me LOL.
> 
> I'm hopin I'll be back soon....I think next week I'll def get some isolation upper body...no major movements though!


I've been...immortalized? I made a 'Burnerism'?
Oh stop...I think I am gonna get all misty eyed....


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

'morning, DB! Feeling better?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 15, 2006)

Hiya Hon...hope your doing well


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Hiya Hon...hope your doing well


I wouldn't worry too much about DB....
he has his own nurse = girlfriend
house calls, kisses wherever it hurts:

GF: hey baby...where does it hurt? I'll kiss it and make it better...
DB: oh..the pain...it hurts here, and here...and here....
GF: Hey...I don't remember you hurting your________...
DB: It's a travelling pain..OH! It hurts! Hurry! hurry!! aww...much better...but..a little to the left.....


See? DB has things under control...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 15, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (May 15, 2006)

My hearts with ya my Friend, wishing you nothing but the BEST!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 15, 2006)




----------



## DeadBolt (May 15, 2006)

Heya everyone thanks for the support!

I'm getting better!  I was doing really good till saturday when I really tweaked the knee at a charity car wash my 'relay for life' team held.  Put a 10 hour day of washing cars in and man I was damn near ready to cry the pain was so bad but it was for a good cause!  Got a nasty sunburn to LOL wish I had a cam to show ya'll!

Iced all sunday and watched TV.  Kept with the ice all day today and compression.  Went a bought the biggest knee brace I could find and the F'er doesn't fit.  Sucks having big legs sometimes LOL.

And who watched greys anatomy?!?!  Just finished the season finale (sp?)  hot damn that was a good episode!

Well anyhoot I am suppose to go to the doc tomorrow but I am going to push it back another week b/c I need some more rest....and to be honest with you all the fun I'm having with my girl I dont want to go back to work.  This is the last chance I will get any decent time with her for months so I'm just soaking it up and back to kickin ass in no time!


----------



## boilermaker (May 15, 2006)

Hang in there big guy, and have some soft, squishy fun with your girl!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 16, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hang in there big guy, and have some soft, squishy fun with your girl!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

morning, DB!


----------



## CowPimp (May 16, 2006)

DBs the man.  Always giving back.  Good for you buddy.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> morning, DB!


Mornin Bud!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 16, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> DBs the man.  Always giving back.  Good for you buddy.


 Thanks man!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 16, 2006)

you def. deserve some rest...and some FUN!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

it sounds like has that...


----------



## King Silverback (May 16, 2006)

Hope things are great for you my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2006)

heya Bolt!


----------



## Devlin (May 17, 2006)

Hey DB   I'm back in business.  Had to get a new power supply since it was the end towards the computer, but all seems good now.

How's the body holding up?

I watched Grey's Anatomy and was a bit disappointed in monday's season finale.  I thought it was a bit anti-climatic after sunday's episode, but it was still good.  I'm looking forward to next season.


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2006)

um...like...where is he????


----------



## DeadBolt (May 18, 2006)

Heya everyone I'm here....just been trying to keep busy so i dont shoot myself!  I dont go back to work till next week i think so I had another damn week off!  Just been trying to find things to do ya know!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> um...like...where is he????





			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> and to be honest with you all the fun I'm having with my girl I dont want to go back to work. This is the last chance I will get any decent time with her for months so I'm just soaking it up



   My guess would be some  and a lot of


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2006)

can't be...he's bitching about being bored....

Hey DB...how far are u from the shore? go to a boradwalk and enjoy the nice weather...


----------



## King Silverback (May 18, 2006)

Just checkin on ya my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 18, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> My guess would be some  and a lot of


----------



## DeadBolt (May 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey DB...how far are u from the shore? go to a boradwalk and enjoy the nice weather...


Na I'm about 1 1/2-2hours away...plus gas prices are crazy...plus I can't walk with the hurt knee so its like a lose lose LOL



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> can't be...he's bitching about being bored....


Well she does work a few hours a day  those 3 hours when I'm awake KILL me


----------



## DeadBolt (May 18, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Just checkin on ya my Friend!!!


I'm truckin bud...yourself?


----------



## CowPimp (May 18, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

>



A little TLC eh?  Excellent.  Well, at least you're still able to work your glutes, haha.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 19, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> A little TLC eh?  Excellent.  Well, at least you're still able to work your glutes, haha.


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2006)

good morning, Mr. Buns-o-steel...


----------



## DeadBolt (May 22, 2006)

Some nerve ya'll have to let my journal hit the second page...I see what kinds of friends I have around here to whore my journal up while I'm away.


----------



## gwcaton (May 22, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Some nerve ya'll have to let my journal hit the second page...I see what kinds of friends I have around here to whore my journal up while I'm away.



Hey DB  
I know the feeling   I was right there with ya until I posted a few minutes ago


----------



## DeadBolt (May 22, 2006)

well I got a workout in...first one after the 2 weeks off!

Here it goes....Back/chest

Back:
BB Row
2*135*12

HS High row
185*15
230*8

CG Pulldown
150*6 drop 120*6
120*10

Chest:
BB Press
135*15
185*4 

Inc DB Press
55s*12
55s*10

DB Flat Fly
2*20s*15

I kept everything low volume but kept the Ri's to 30s or under.  Just a very fast paced workout and just a few sets to get use to hit.  I felt some strength loss but nothing I wont be able to fix plus the shorter RIs I am not use to so they played a roll!

And for the record I looked beefy as hell today after this workout so I am looking forward to dropping a few lbs and see'ing what I have built these past few months!  Yea never thought I would say that LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 22, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey DB
> I know the feeling   I was right there with ya until I posted a few minutes ago


----------



## Seanp156 (May 22, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Some nerve ya'll have to let my journal hit the second page...I see what kinds of friends I have around here to whore my journal up while I'm away.


 How's the knee doing? My brother in law just tore his ACL a couple weeks ago in a soccer game, and he's going in for surgery tomorrow... So, that means I get to mow his lawn for a few weeks, awesome !


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Some nerve ya'll have to let my journal hit the second page...I see what kinds of friends I have around here to whore my journal up while I'm away.


as I see it..if YOU weren't so busy doing the co-ed cardio sessions with the GF...and been here....this wouldn't have happened...and for those of us in a 'dry spell'...romantically speaking...no sympathy here, sport...


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> well I got a workout in...first one after the 2 weeks off!
> 
> Here it goes....Back/chest
> 
> ...


 
nice sets for not being there 3 two weeks!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 22, 2006)

Oh, nice, you're actually working out again, I might need to start posting in your journal again now


----------



## b_reed23 (May 22, 2006)

nice workout DB!! It's good to have you back, I missed ya!


----------



## CowPimp (May 22, 2006)

Good to see you back in the game.  Your strength will be back and you will surpass it in no time.  How's the knee?


----------



## King Silverback (May 22, 2006)

Great w/o especially for missing 3 weeks, hows the injury my Friend???


----------



## gwcaton (May 22, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> well I got a workout in...first one after the 2 weeks off!
> 
> Here it goes....Back/chest
> 
> ...



Hey  !!! I missed this earlier . LOL  Nice job DB


----------



## DeadBolt (May 22, 2006)

Sean - Sux about your bro's ACL....that def is a tuff break for him.  Give him my best wishes!  Hey lawn work isn't bad...its a mix of cardio and tanning 

Burnsy - Look just b/c your sexualy frustrated and as backed up as KFC's oil pipes dont take your aggression out on me 

Burnsy II -  thanks!

Sean II - Bout god damn time!  Considering I haven't seen you on aim haven't been able to catch up ya homo 

Billie - Thanks hun!  Glad someone missed me around here  j/k

Pimp - Thanks bud...I'm not worried about it to much I know I'll get stronger in no time again!  Knee is still unstable but getting better every day!  baby steps is all!

Arch - Doing good bud thanks for asking!  Hows the comp coming along?  Gettin lean and mean?!!?!?!?

Gary - Thanks bud!  IM BACK!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Burnsy - Look just b/c your sexualy frustrated and as backed up as KFC's oil pipes dont take your aggression out on me


I...but....you.....didn't....hey....what....????  
Did u mention food?????


----------



## DeadBolt (May 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I...but....you.....didn't....hey....what....????
> Did u mention food?????


----------



## DeadBolt (May 24, 2006)

Went to the doc yesterday.....got my weight taken....212lbs!

Wont be going back to work yet...no insurance...no doc approval...no $$!

Doc yelled at me for gaining 20lbs......I said it was all part of the master plan


----------



## Seanp156 (May 24, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Went to the doc yesterday.....got my weight taken....212lbs!
> 
> Wont be going back to work yet...no insurance...no doc approval...no $$!
> 
> * Doc yelled at me for gaining 20lbs......I said it was all part of the master plan*



What master plan? Being a fatty?


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2006)

doh! U just got called out, DB!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 24, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> What master plan? Being a fatty?


If thats what you skinny people call it...those who know what the deal is call it "muscular" maybe one day you'll get to that point slim jim


----------



## DeadBolt (May 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> doh! U just got called out, DB!


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2006)

...don't look at me...I'm still 217....


----------



## Seanp156 (May 24, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> If thats what you skinny people call it...those who know what the deal is call it "muscular" maybe one day you'll get to that point slim jim



Muscular huh? Put some pics up, and then we'll judge =p


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Muscular huh? Put some pics up, and then we'll judge =p


er...drop your hose...and start to pose...
 HA!


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2006)

recent video has come to my attention....DB wasnt actually hurt..the way he says he was.....there was a deer revolt...he was lucky to escape alive...see for yourself!
http://www.buzzhumor.com/videos/509/Deer_attacks_a_hunter


----------



## Seanp156 (May 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ecent video has come to my attention....DB wasnt actually hurt..the way he says he was.....there was a deer revolt...he was lucky to escape alive...see for yourself!
> http://www.buzzhumor.com/videos/509/Deer_attacks_a_hunter



DB fights like a pansy.


----------



## gwcaton (May 24, 2006)

ouch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> er...drop your hose...and start to pose...
> HA!


 
WOOHOOO! now that's what I'm talking about..that is some AWSOME advice DB...drop your hose and post! I'll even take a PM if you want


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2006)

wow....somebody..is living up to Hump Day! 
(I'm gonna get her cloned too...)


----------



## DeadBolt (May 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...don't look at me...I'm still 217....


  Your gettin there!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 24, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Muscular huh? Put some pics up, and then we'll judge =p


 those 2 weeks off killed me LOL...I def got a lil pudgy and flat but thick none the less.  Hopefully I'll get some pics up soon!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> er...drop your hose...and start to pose...
> HA!


God he goes from the guy thats gets no play to the guy that turns gay....we need to pool some $ and get you laid!  How much is a ticket to Dev's house


----------



## DeadBolt (May 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> recent video has come to my attention....DB wasnt actually hurt..the way he says he was.....there was a deer revolt...he was lucky to escape alive...see for yourself!
> http://www.buzzhumor.com/videos/509/Deer_attacks_a_hunter


Wow thats old...from the early 90's!  Haven't seen that in ages!  Good find bud!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 24, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> DB fights like a pansy.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 24, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> ouch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You aint kiddin...I shot a deer once and he wasn't fully dead.  My mistake walking to close I got a kick to the shin that brought me to the ground!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> WOOHOOO! now that's what I'm talking about..that is some AWSOME advice DB...drop your hose and post! I'll even take a PM if you want


  now I'll need more then some bikini pics like burner got.  I'll have my people call your people and we'll rub things out....errr....I mean work things out


----------



## DeadBolt (May 24, 2006)

Well I was suppose to go to the gym today for some shoulders but I got a little side tracked.  Right as I was about to go I got a call saying I needed to bring my step-mother to the ER she broke a few fingers in a car door.  So I spent 5 hours in the ER with her then had to go straight to class so the gym will have to wait until tomorrow.

Also got in touch with a new farmer friend!  Got him to put 25 80lbs bags of corn away for me and a few 120lbs bags as well so I dont have to worry about it over the fall and winter.  I should pick it all up this weekend!  Just in case you where wondering that a tad over a ton--2000lbs+


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Wow thats old...from the early 90's! Haven't seen that in ages! Good find bud!


so..it's an old injury then...


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Well I was suppose to go to the gym today for some shoulders but I got a little side tracked. Right as I was about to go I got a call saying I needed to bring my step-mother to the ER she broke a few fingers in a car door. So I spent 5 hours in the ER with her then had to go straight to class so the gym will have to wait until tomorrow.
> 
> Also got in touch with a new farmer friend! Got him to put 25 80lbs bags of corn away for me and a few 120lbs bags as well so I dont have to worry about it over the fall and winter. I should pick it all up this weekend! Just in case you where wondering that a tad over a ton--2000lbs+


I slammed my mother's fingers in a car door once...she wasn't too pleased w/ me...but...I was an adorable child...
Hope the step-mother's feeling better.

So um..you're not gonna walk ALL that corn in...are you?
Might have to rename you from DB to pack mule...


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> now I'll need more then some bikini pics like burner got. I'll have my people call your people and we'll rub things out....errr....I mean work things out


this could work...I will only get in two workouts this week...so..hopefully between you, Rocco and I constatnyl churning out workouts..we will have a never ending suppply of pics...

Oh..and BTW...you won't be rubbing ANYTHING out near me, Rainbow Bright...


----------



## DeadBolt (May 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I slammed my mother's fingers in a car door once...she wasn't too pleased w/ me...but...I was an adorable child...
> Hope the step-mother's feeling better.
> 
> So um..you're not gonna walk ALL that corn in...are you?
> Might have to rename you from DB to pack mule...


Damn you where an evil boy LOL.

na hell no I wont carry them by myself...thats why they made 4x4's!!!  I'll only have to carry that for like 50-60 yards to get into the site.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> this could work...I will only get in two workouts this week...so..hopefully between you, Rocco and I constatnyl churning out workouts..we will have a never ending suppply of pics...
> 
> Oh..and BTW...you won't be rubbing ANYTHING out near me, Rainbow Bright...


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> You aint kiddin...I shot a deer once and he wasn't fully dead. My mistake walking to close I got a kick to the shin that brought me to the ground!


kinda like this:
http://www.buzzhumor.com/videos/280/Deer_on_Bonnet


----------



## DeadBolt (May 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> kinda like this:
> http://www.buzzhumor.com/videos/280/Deer_on_Bonnet


LOL

Theres some kewl stuff on there and some damn hot women...I see why you are always on there


----------



## DeadBolt (May 25, 2006)

Got in the gym for some delts/traps!  Good workout!

Delts:
DB Milt Press
40s*8
50s*8
60s*8

Smith Milt Press
135*6 drop 115*6 drop 95*6

DB Cheat Lateral
30s*10
35s*8
40s*6 drop 20s*10

DB B/o Rear Delt
30s*10
35s*10
40s*8 drop 20*12

Traps:
BB Shrug
3*185*12

DB Shrug
70s*15
2*80*12

30 sec RI's...in and out in no time flat!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 25, 2006)

nice looking workout DB, quick and simple!  How long do you think it took?


----------



## DeadBolt (May 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> nice looking workout DB, quick and simple!  How long do you think it took?


Thanks hun!  Probably only took 10-12 minutes not counting warmups and stuff.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 25, 2006)

that's some Archy shit right there...10-12 minutes 

maybe one day I can crank out a routine that fast


----------



## gwcaton (May 25, 2006)

Nice wo Mr. In and Out  
People must of thought you were going insane


----------



## Pylon (May 25, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Mr. In and Out



You keep throwing those words around, Burner will be showing up soon...


----------



## DeadBolt (May 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> that's some Archy shit right there...10-12 minutes
> 
> maybe one day I can crank out a routine that fast


Yea I gotta start conditioning myself so every little bit helps right?

Ahh you can do it...you come train with me for a lil bit if I dont get ya movin at least you'll have some eye candy   Think of the stories you could tell your friends...me and this young stud worked up a sweat like you would believe and it lasted an hour!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 25, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Mr. In and Out
> People must of thought you were going insane


I actually did get some weird looks LOL...especially on my shrugs b/c that vein in my forhead popped out big time so they thought my head was gonna give birth LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 25, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> You keep throwing those words around, Burner will be showing up soon...


I was thinkin the same thing LOL!


----------



## boilermaker (May 25, 2006)

How's it going, Bolt???

Nice workouts!  It's getting to be fishing season here


----------



## b_reed23 (May 25, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I actually did get some weird looks LOL...especially on my shrugs b/c that vein in my forhead popped out big time so they thought my head was gonna give birth LOL.


 
  

young stud eh?? And you PROMISE it's gonna last an hour??


----------



## DeadBolt (May 26, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> How's it going, Bolt???
> 
> Nice workouts!  It's getting to be fishing season here


Thanks bud! 

Yea its fishing season now here...well just starting....my father and brother have been doing a ton of work on our boat to get her back in the water!  I dont have time to make it down there to help though heh.

Bow season is right around the corner though just a couple more months.  I've been prepping for that alot


----------



## DeadBolt (May 26, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> young stud eh?? And you PROMISE it's gonna last an hour??


Oh I promise...just call me the energizer bunny


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> You keep throwing those words around, Burner will be showing up soon...


somebody call me?


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> Theres some kewl stuff on there and some damn hot women...I see why you are always on there


I don't know what you are referring to sir...I work diligently for my 8 hours here....


----------



## b_reed23 (May 26, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Oh I promise...just call me the energizer bunny


 
   I've always wanted my own fireman/bunny!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 26, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I've always wanted my own fireman/bunny!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I don't know what you are referring to sir...I work diligently for my 8 hours here....


Thats what they all say


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2006)

so we are all multi-tasking super beings???


----------



## Devlin (May 28, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Mr. In and Out





> Ahh you can do it...you come train with me for a lil bit if I dont get ya movin at least you'll have some eye candy  Think of the stories you could tell your friends...me and this young stud worked up a sweat like you would believe and it lasted an hour!!!!



Did someone mention eye candy popping in and out 

Ohh the things that bring me out of hiding


----------



## DeadBolt (May 29, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Did someone mention eye candy popping in and out
> 
> Ohh the things that bring me out of hiding


----------



## DeadBolt (May 29, 2006)

Heya everyone this will b short and brief....UI'll put more tomorrow.

Went to the country for the weekend...had an ok time...just got home and its 95+ drgrees in my house!!!!!  no air conditioning!!!

Did get a workout over the weekend though but I'll explain about it in the morning...

nite!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 30, 2006)

OK I'm back 

I headed out to PA this weekend to my vacation home...nice and enjoying...ate like a pig!!!  But it was my last chance b/c now start dropping cals.  Nothing fast at all just a few lbs here and there!

I was going to do arms friday but never got a chance.  Went to pick up that ton of corn then by the time I got back i had to leave for PA already sot hat was a flop.  Monday though the small fitness room was open so I went in to see what they had...pretty much nothing.  

I did back/chest just a few sets of each I'll probably hit thm more later in the week we'll see.  This is what I did...

Back:
BB row x 3sets
Pulldown SS'ed w/ DB Row  x 2sets

Chest:
BB Flat Press x 3sets
flat fly x2sets

There where no real weight to use so I had to superset my db rows to make it harder or I would have been in the 30 rep range LOL.  I just went in and did something but we'll see what happens the rest of the week!


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2006)

see u are feeling better!


----------



## Pylon (May 30, 2006)

Welcome home, Bolt.  Now get to work!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 31, 2006)

Thanks guys!

No gym yet this week....I heal my knee and I get sick.  Who gets the flue during the summer I mean c'mon!  I'm taking OTC meds b/c I can't go to the doc but 2morrow for sure I'll hit the gym for delts/arms!  Sick or not!

Off to EMT class...god I hate this shit!


----------



## King Silverback (May 31, 2006)

Sorry your under the weather my Friend, speedy recovery!!!


----------



## CowPimp (May 31, 2006)

Hang tight DB.  You are on a path of righteousness.  All will be well.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 1, 2006)

Heya guys thanks!  Well I wanted to get to the gym today but my illness has gotten MUCH worse!  My head feels like its in a vice right now!  Man I hope I kick this crap soon!

I gotta start figuring out my new routine the fire dept...thanks cowpimp!  I saw what you sent but have been way to sick to start with it.  Hopefully I can set something up this week,


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 1, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya guys thanks!  Well I wanted to get to the gym today but my illness has gotten MUCH worse!  My head feels like its in a vice right now!  Man I hope I kick this crap soon!



Double doses of Nyquil and lots of sleep my friend, heh.




> I gotta start figuring out my new routine the fire dept...thanks cowpimp!  I saw what you sent but have been way to sick to start with it.  Hopefully I can set something up this week,



I'm sure you'll get it together in time.  You'll have no problem with that test.  From the looks of it, it's not incredibly hard.  The skill portions (Crawling through that dark corridor) seem like they would be more troublesome than that obstacle course.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 1, 2006)

hang in there hon, and make sure your fully recovered before going back to the gym!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I'm sure you'll get it together in time.  You'll have no problem with that test.  From the looks of it, it's not incredibly hard.  The skill portions (Crawling through that dark corridor) seem like they would be more troublesome than that obstacle course.


Eh if ya know what your doin and you are experienced you can move around just as good in the dark as you can with light.  Just gotta adjust to it!

Thanks for the tip for meds heh...gonna dose up heavy tonight b/c I can sleep in late tomorrow!  Gotta kick this damn thing!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 1, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hang in there hon, and make sure your fully recovered before going back to the gym!!


Thankya doll!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 8, 2006)

Heya everyone!  Finally got a workout in....haven't been on my comp in ages!!!  Been reading anywhere from 75-100 pages a day for class and its killing me!

Well anyhoot heres my workout I did today...

Back:
Rack Deadlift
135*15
185*10
225*8
255*6
275*4 drop 225*6 drop 135*6

DB Row
60s*12
70s*10
80s*8

HS High Row
180*12
230*8
270*6 PR!

Stiff Arm Pulldown
2*110*10

WG Pulldown
2*120*10

Chest:
BB Flat Press
135*10
165*8
185*6

DB Incline Press
60s*8
50s*10

Cbl X Over
40s*12
50s*10

DB Fly
2*25s*12

20 minutes cardio
shoulder rahab

Well hopefully I can start doing legs soon...I've yet to go back to work b/c of my insurance!!!  So once everything settles I'll start prepping for the firemans physical!

Also need to cut down now...these past few weeks have killed me I def lost alot of LBM b/c of being so inactive.  I look like shit and I my clothes dont fit the way they use to.  So I lost size but gained alot of fat so that means I lost a ton of LBM.  So back to a strict super clean diet to try and recomp and cut up a bit.  I would like to hit 190 and judge it from there!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome back.  Nice workout.  Looks like you are feeling better.


----------



## StFlorian (Jun 8, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya everyone!  Finally got a workout in....haven't been on my comp in ages!!!  Been reading anywhere from 75-100 pages a day for class and its killing me!



Class killing you too man?  
I just got back from a clinical this morning, had someone projectile vomit onto one of the medics, then went uncon for a few seconds and repeated this for the next 5mins as we drive to the hos.
It was like a super soaker fight with puke...

I wanna pull out my hair right now heh.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice workout bud.... Reading.... that sucks  Thank god I don't have summer classes.... Or a job yet !!! bahaha  I'm such a bum.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice DB rows, DB...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 8, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Welcome back.  Nice workout.  Looks like you are feeling better.


Eh thorax and lungs where super tight through the workout but I managed!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 8, 2006)

StFlorian said:
			
		

> Class killing you too man?
> I just got back from a clinical this morning, had someone projectile vomit onto one of the medics, then went uncon for a few seconds and repeated this for the next 5mins as we drive to the hos.
> It was like a super soaker fight with puke...
> 
> I wanna pull out my hair right now heh.


Yea tell me about it!!

Next 2 tuesdays I have clinical time in the hospital...10 hours each day which SUX!!!  B/c I know more then half the f'ing nurses there they are so stupid!

Well just gotta keep getting through it ya know...almost there is all I keep saying LOL.  This weekend I will stay away from to many books I need some mind relaxing time so I'll kill my self with manual labor jobs that need to be done around the house LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 8, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice workout bud.... Reading.... that sucks  Thank god I don't have summer classes.... Or a job yet !!! bahaha  I'm such a bum.


Yea tell me about it hours of reading a day sucks ass followed by 4 hours of class every night!!!  But I'm willing to put up with it for a few months if it means major pay raise and better shift with my schedualing!

Hows westside going?  I wanted to do it so bad but dont know if I could fit that in with my training for the fire dept test!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Nice DB rows, DB...


  How clever LOL!  Thanks hun!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 8, 2006)

not bad for a blonde huh??


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 8, 2006)

Hope Life has a pleasent outlook on you and yours my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> not bad for a blonde huh??


lol


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 8, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hope Life has a pleasent outlook on you and yours my Friend!!!


You to my friend!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 8, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea tell me about it hours of reading a day sucks ass followed by 4 hours of class every night!!!  But I'm willing to put up with it for a few months if it means major pay raise and better shift with my schedualing!
> 
> Hows westside going?  I wanted to do it so bad but dont know if I could fit that in with my training for the fire dept test!



Westside's going great... About the only thing I don't like about it is the fact that I don't really work on back squats and conventional deadlifts at the same time... I still do front squats when I'm working on deadlifts, and still do SLDL and Rack DL's when I'm working on back squats, but it's just not the same...


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 8, 2006)

DB is busy as always.  You're going to do well in life my friend.  You put in that effort no doubt.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 9, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Westside's going great... About the only thing I don't like about it is the fact that I don't really work on back squats and conventional deadlifts at the same time... I still do front squats when I'm working on deadlifts, and still do SLDL and Rack DL's when I'm working on back squats, but it's just not the same...


Well you seem to be doing great...just one of those things your a natural at I guess huh!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> DB is busy as always.  You're going to do well in life my friend.  You put in that effort no doubt.


I hope man lol thanks bro!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 9, 2006)

Whoa whoa whoa when did pimp become a mod???  Damnit now  can't talk to him


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 9, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Whoa whoa whoa when did pimp become a mod???  Damnit now  can't talk to him



Hahaha DB, that was like... AGES ago...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 9, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hahaha DB, that was like... AGES ago...


Well I haven't been around in ages LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 9, 2006)

Today was a very fast w/o!

Delts:
DB Milt Press
2*55s*8

Smith Milt Press
135*6 drop 115*6 drop 95*6

DB Cheat Lateral
20s*15
30s*10
40s*7 drop seated strict side laterals 15s*12

Bi's:
DB Curl
2*30s*10

HS Preacher Curl
2*60*10

DB Hammer Curl
30s*8
25s*10

Tri's:
DB French Press
60*12
70*12

Vbar Pushdown
120*15
150*8

DB Skull Cruchers
2*20s*8

Very fast pased workout....RIs 15-20seconds.

Didn't go to crazy with delts/arms b/c I haven't done em in like 3 weeks so I kept things light but intense!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh forgot to mention got the relay for Life thing today.  Gonna head over there in an hour or so and wont be home till saturday 9am! Thats a shitload of walking!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Oh forgot to mention got the relay for Life thing today. Gonna head over there in an hour or so and wont be home till saturday 9am! Thats a shitload of walking!!!!


good to see ya back!


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 9, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Oh forgot to mention got the relay for Life thing today.  Gonna head over there in an hour or so and wont be home till saturday 9am! Thats a shitload of walking!!!!



What's the total distance you have to walk?


----------



## Devlin (Jun 9, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Oh forgot to mention got the relay for Life thing today.  Gonna head over there in an hour or so and wont be home till saturday 9am! Thats a shitload of walking!!!!



I seriously considered doing the Relay for Life here, but opted out.  I did my charity event last week and really didn't want to be placed in the spot light in the survivor walk.  However, it is a great event.  Have fun


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 9, 2006)

Fantastic return to the Iron Game my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 10, 2006)

Heya ya'll!  Wellt his is what I planned on doing!

Going to to relay for life and walking the entire day which would have been fine.  I can walk for hours on end with no problem.  But what happened....

Yea never walked...I had to set up and clean up for 12 hours straight!  Bullshit!  Had to put signs out, had to do stupid shit, build tents, cook, take garbage out, then my favorite thing of all make luminaries!  Two thousdand paper bags with sand and a candle in em.  Put them all out then it RAINS!  They get destroyed so I have to go out in the rainand pick all of them up by hand!  What a miserable night...rained all night it was so nasty out.

I came home loaded up on meds and crashed!

Oh and dont get me wrong I am not a cold hearted bastard or anything...I wanted to participate in the candle walk and all that but I couldn't b/c I had work to do.  My mother has cancer and this would have meant alot to me but the whole setup was garbage.  Never again will I do it!

So tonight I'l probably just relax and catch a movie...thinking the breakup!  LOL how ironic right especially b/c I'll be with my GF 

Then tomorrrow will be another day of hell.  Gotta go up the country with food for the deer!  200lbs of corn, 100lbs of deer feed, 100lbs of mineral blocks, 200lbs of produce, and as few other things I have to pick up today   That should be fun b/c the fields are to muddy to drive the 4x4 in so it all goes on the back!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 10, 2006)

Enjoy the night with your GF my Friend, wishing you nothing but the best!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 10, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Enjoy the night with your GF my Friend, wishing you nothing but the best!!!


Thanks bud I will!  You better enjoy some time to yourself and the family as well!

Hows the Mrs and lilbit?  Hope they are doing OK!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 10, 2006)

That sucks about the RElay for LIfe in your area.  Our weather here was perfect for the Relay and the local relay here was supposed to have John Michael Montgomery attending.  I wish the best for your Mom and hope she becomes a survivor.  

Have fun with the g/f and out in the country this weekend.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 10, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thanks bud I will!  You better enjoy some time to yourself and the family as well!
> 
> Hows the Mrs and lilbit?  Hope they are doing OK!


Good Stuff, I will my Friend!!!

Both Mrs. and Lilbit are doing great, we are taking Lilbit to see the Phantom Of The Opera tomorrow, Cant wait!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 10, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> That sucks about the RElay for LIfe in your area.  Our weather here was perfect for the Relay and the local relay here was supposed to have John Michael Montgomery attending.  I wish the best for your Mom and hope she becomes a survivor.
> 
> Have fun with the g/f and out in the country this weekend.


Yea but it went on so thats good!

And thank you it means alot!

Oh and I had an awsome night with the GF!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 10, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good Stuff, I will my Friend!!!
> 
> Both Mrs. and Lilbit are doing great, we are taking Lilbit to see the Phantom Of The Opera tomorrow, Cant wait!!!


That is great!!

Hope she enjoys it!!!


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 10, 2006)

The only state of death this journal is contributing to, is the dead state of sleep I'm entering when I read it.   



































J/k.  Looks good.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> The only state of death this journal is contributing to, is the dead state of sleep I'm entering when I read it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 11, 2006)

Well just got back from the farm!

Good time....knee is super weird right now.  Had to stack 100 bales of hay today for the farmer b/c he hurt his back...walking around on loose hay then lugging these heavy ass bales around made the knee a little wobbly but it held up.  Now its very unstable.

But other then that the day was good.  Training with the dog is going well...his nose isn't progressing as much as I'd like but his obedience(sp?) is so I'm happy.

Also had some massive back spasm all night...couldn't sleep!  Man what pain that was!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2006)

u feeling better? I know that has to hurt...Motrin..is your friend....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u feeling better? I know that has to hurt...Motrin..is your friend....


Not really but you'll see why in a sec LOL!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2006)

*6-12-06 Back/Bi's*

Well lets start with last night.

Got into a big argument with the Mrs last night...lasted a few hours.  To be honest with you it was stupid and shouldn't have gotten as far as it did but that left me to go to sleep pissed and wake up even more pissed.  Just been having a bad day b/c of it...then what do I find when I go to my car...2 fucking parking ticckets.  Wow what a morning someones lucky they didn't walk in front of me or I wouldve run em over!

Plus didn't sleep b/c of back spasms....so heres my back workout!

Back:

Low Rack Deadlift
135*2
185*2
225*1
275*1
315*1
345*1
365*1
385*1 PR!!

Almost got 4 plates but decided not to...I'm hurting already LOL.

Tbar Row
2*90*10

DB Row
70s*12
80s*8

HS High Row
230*10
270*8

HS Horz Row
120*15
135*12

Bi's:
BB Curl
2*70*10

DB Curl
2*35s*8

Concentration Curl
20s*15

It was a low volume workout...still not gonna push it this week.  But now I have a shit load of reading to do!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh and to top it off..my right thumb nail got bent back when I jammed it between 2 rubber 45s.  Nail dug into the rubber and bent it clear in half...was bleeding and is all black n blued now.  Hurts like a bitch!!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 12, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your day DB, workout looks good though


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 12, 2006)

hope your doing better DB!!  With both the thumb/knee and the girl


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about your day DB, workout looks good though


Thanks bro!  Workout made me feel great...got all them endorphines running through me LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hope your doing better DB!!  With both the thumb/knee and the girl


Thanks hun!  I'm trying!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Oh and to top it off..my right thumb nail got bent back when I jammed it between 2 rubber 45s.  Nail dug into the rubber and bent it clear in half...was bleeding and is all black n blued now.  Hurts like a bitch!!!!


Gah!  So not an image I wanted at lunch time...


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 12, 2006)

Great w/o my Friend, sorry about the argument!!! Pray on it and then things will work its way out!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Gah!  So not an image I wanted at lunch time...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o my Friend, sorry about the argument!!! Pray on it and then things will work its way out!!!


Thanks bud!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 12, 2006)

I see I am not the only one who's day was just delightful.  Sorry I can understand and hope after the workout things continued on an upswing.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 13, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I see I am not the only one who's day was just delightful.  Sorry I can understand and hope after the workout things continued on an upswing.


Thankfully they did...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 14, 2006)

Today was a shity w/o...

Chest:
DB Flat Press
60s*12
70s*10
2*75s*8

Inc Smith Press
3*135*10

Cbl X Over
2*50*12

DB Pullover
2*60*15

Traps:
BB Shrug
135*25
2*185*12

DB Shrug
75s*15
85s*15 drop 60s*12 drop 40s*12

I finally got my insurance but am in risk of losing my job and there is just a bunch of other shit going on right now!   Man I can't wait till the summer is over so things go back to normal!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 14, 2006)

hang in there Sweetheart!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 14, 2006)

Definatly hang in there, your in my thoughts and Prayers my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks guys!

Off to school....again...


----------



## Pylon (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey, I'm in school right now!  Woohoo!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about the tough days you are having.  I hope it gets better.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 14, 2006)

Why are you at risk of losing your job, if you don't mind me asking?  Feel free to keep it to yourself if you feel it's too personal.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey DB !!
Losing your job ? ot what I wanted to read .  Hang in there !


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 15, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm in school right now!  Woohoo!


Doesn't it suck


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 15, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Why are you at risk of losing your job, if you don't mind me asking?  Feel free to keep it to yourself if you feel it's too personal.


When I hurt me knee I took a week off from work to heal up.  I had to get cleared from a Dr to go back so when I went he ordered me to go get an x-ray done.  Went to get the x-ray and found out I had no insurance and they wouldn't do it.  Been over 4 weeks since that point and I'm just getting my insurance back today I hope!  My job is very pissed off that I have taken so much time off and they asked for my uniforms back.  So now they will be nit-picking every little thing I do and odds are they will fire me for stupid shit if not just for walking off the job b/c there is no note stating I was injured it was all based on word of mouth.

So if I have a job next week when I show up for work I have to do everything perfect and to the "T" or I'm canned!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 15, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey DB !!
> Losing your job ? ot what I wanted to read .  Hang in there !


I'm trying bud!

Hows everything on the home front?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have no doubts you will do just fine, DB- You strike me as someone who does very well at whatever you do. Just get in there, and do the job to your best..your management will see tht you are back in the swing of things. and I bet it will all blow over.
Maybe even a one-on-one with you captain /chief (boss) tellng him that you appreciate the lattitude they have shown you for your time off and that you are back at it and will be a 1st rate fireman as before.
It should work...


let's see......you went heavy...on your back...with having back pain....hhmm...was that a good idea? How's the back now? I'm doing mine tomorrow...but it will have been a week since I've done anything that directly involves my back. Of course...I AM old..er....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have no doubts you will do just fine, DB- You strike me as someone who does very well at whatever you do. Just get in there, and do the job to your best..your management will see tht you are back in the swing of things. and I bet it will all blow over.
Maybe even a one-on-one with you captain /chief (boss) tellng him that you appreciate the lattitude they have shown you for your time off and that you are back at it and will be a 1st rate fireman as before.
It should work...


let's see......you went heavy...on your back...with having back pain....hhmm...was that a good idea? How's the back now? I'm doing mine tomorrow...but it will have been a week since I've done anything that directly involves my back. Of course...I AM old..er....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 15, 2006)

Well we'll see what hapens with the job...gotta get the x-ray done first.

As for back...it probably wasn't the best idea but I'm fine.  I've had doms all week LOL but I'm OK.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 15, 2006)

hi babe


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 15, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hi babe


Heya stranger hows life going?  I know driving around in the new car doesn't leave much time for surfin the web


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 15, 2006)

these are just some notes for me switching comps...setting up new diet

207lbs
height 5'6"
18%bf

210g protein = 840 cals 36%
210g carbs = 840 cals 36%
70g fat = 630 cals 28%
total = 2310 cals

protein 6x 35g's
carbs 4x 52g's
fats ...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 15, 2006)

prot/carb/fat
35/35/0
35/100/0
35/35/15
35/35/15
35/0/15
35/6/15

M1
1 1/2 scoop whey
1/4 cup dry grits

M2
1 1/2 scoop whey
1 scoop dextrose
1 scoop malo

M3
5oz chx
2/3 cup cooked brown rice
veggies
1tbl olive oil/flax seed oil 

M4
5oz chx
2/3 cup cooked brown rice
veggies
1tbl olive oil/flax seed oil

M5
5oz chx
veggies ALOT
1tbl olive oil/flax seed oil

M6
1cup lf CC 
2tbl Nat PB

Heres my new diet...I'm sure it will change by monday.

Seems like the food amounts are a bit to low...may need more cals but we'll see!


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 15, 2006)

That sucks DB.  Just do what you can and hope for the best.  There are other jobs out there anyway.

Good luck on your new diet too.  As the great Bobby McFerrin once said, "Don't worry; be happy."


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 15, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That sucks DB.  Just do what you can and hope for the best.  There are other jobs out there anyway.
> 
> Good luck on your new diet too.  As the great Bobby McFerrin once said, "Don't worry; be happy."


 Can I get an AMEN!!!

Your a Fighter Brother Bolt, keep that chin up and heart light, you'll pull through with Flying Colors!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2006)

Heya everyone...I was suppose to get to the gym for delts/tri's but life went sour REAL fast!  Had a real miserable day and dont have time to get to the gym.  Just more family issues...2morrow I am going up the country to get away and after that I'll try to hit the weights real fast.

Looks like its time to start looking for a new apt...wont be living in this one soon so there will be alot of changes to come in the next 2 months.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 16, 2006)

Sorry to hear about all that DB, hope everything works out for you.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about all that DB, hope everything works out for you.


Me to my friend...lots of shit is going down...and no $$ to back it up!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 16, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya everyone...I was suppose to get to the gym for delts/tri's but life went sour REAL fast!  Had a real miserable day and dont have time to get to the gym.  Just more family issues...2morrow I am going up the country to get away and after that I'll try to hit the weights real fast.
> 
> Looks like its time to start looking for a new apt...wont be living in this one soon so there will be alot of changes to come in the next 2 months.


Hang in there my Friend, wish I cold snap my fingers and make it better, you will be in my Thoughts and Prayers my Friend, wishing nothing but the best for you!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 16, 2006)

I am so sorry for all that you are going through right now.  As Arch said, if we could snap our fingers and make it better we would.  Just know you have lots of friends here that support you and are here for you.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hang in there my Friend, wish I cold snap my fingers and make it better, you will be in my Thoughts and Prayers my Friend, wishing nothing but the best for you!!!


Thank you my friend...hope the best for you and your comp!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I am so sorry for all that you are going through right now.  As Arch said, if we could snap our fingers and make it better we would.  Just know you have lots of friends here that support you and are here for you.


Thanks hun!  I'm going through alot of dealing alot with my past right now but there are some things I need to leave out of this journal.  Things from my past I dont want it to be anymore but it seems like its all I think about!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 16, 2006)

hey DB...if you ever need to talk to someone, you can PM me...I don't mind 

when will you find out something about your job situation?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 17, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> when will you find out something about your job situation?


When I get insurance so god only knows how long!


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 17, 2006)

Just keep doing what you must DB.  You're still young, life changes directions all the time, and you're overdue for a good path to be paved.  Always remember to be thankful for what you do have as well.  Sometimes in the midst of lots of bad occurences it becomes easy to forget how good we have it relative to many others.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 17, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Just keep doing what you must DB.  You're still young, life changes directions all the time, and you're overdue for a good path to be paved.  Always remember to be thankful for what you do have as well.  Sometimes in the midst of lots of bad occurences it becomes easy to forget how good we have it relative to many others.


AMEN brotha!  I hear ya 100%


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 17, 2006)

Well didn't get much sleep and after not eating much at all today I must say I am pleased I went to the gym!  However crappy of a workout, un-orthadoxed, and un-planned it was I still tore the muscles up some.  Better then nothing!

Delts/Tri's

DB Milt Press
55s*8
2*60s*6

DB Cheat Lateral SS'ed w/ DB Front Raise
30s*12 -/- 20s*12
35s*10 -/- 25s*10

DB Cheat Lateral Drop set
40s*8 drop 30s*8 drop 20s*10 drop 10s*8

Vbar Pushdown
120*12
2*140*10

Quadruple set...
DB French Press 60*8
HS Tri Ext 60*15
DB French Press 40*8
HS Tri Ext 60*15

This workout took me literally 5 minutes.  I was in and out before a guy who was benching even finished his 3 sets LOL.

Oh and I found a new friend...nice little vein in the delt and a new on in my left trap.  That was so awsome to see...motivation to lean out even more!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh yea and pictures to come....wont be pretty!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 17, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Oh yea and pictures to come....wont be pretty!



 ... Even when I cut up I didn't have veins in my shoulders/traps...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 17, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> ... Even when I cut up I didn't have veins in my shoulders/traps...


Sux to be small time I guess huh?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 17, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Sux to be small time I guess huh?


Small time... I weigh less, I'm taller (longer limbs), yet still stronger


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 17, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Small time... I weigh less, I'm taller (longer limbs), yet still stronger


But I'm better looking and save lives


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 17, 2006)

Well started gettin measurments and didn't get very far!  Long story but we'll leave it at pms/being hungry/an taking measurments dont mix well for women!

I did figure out my arms are a half inch different cold.  

Oh and made an awsome meal tonight...chicken salad!

8 chx breast-grilled
4 small peaches-diced
1/2 red onion-diced
1 roasted red pepper-diced
1oz cheese-diced

Mix together with you favorite vinagrett and man its awsome! I used olive oil/balsamic vinegar, salt/pepper, 2 packets splenda, and fresh basil!  Best to let sit overnight to let the juices melow together but it was great fresh.  Gonna make a bed of greens tomorrow for lunch with the as a topper!

Or you could dice everything very small and put it on top of a cracker or something along those lines.


----------



## Devlin (Jun 17, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> But I'm better looking and save lives



  Need pics to prove it


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 17, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> But I'm better looking and save lives


Better looking huh? I don't think either of us has posted our face on here 

You got me on saving lives though....  

You require someone else to measure you?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 18, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Better looking huh? I don't think either of us has posted our face on here
> 
> You got me on saving lives though....
> 
> You require someone else to measure you?


Yea I lost my one tape measurer...so I only had some weird one and couldn't stand properly and measure myself.  But I'm going to the store now to get one...pics I may have to wait till later today for.


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Oh and I found a new friend...nice little vein in the delt and a new on in my left trap.  That was so awsome to see...motivation to lean out even more!



Thats right you gotta love that. I hate cutting, but I definitly like whenever I see results. Keep up the good work.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 18, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Thats right you gotta love that. I hate cutting, but I definitly like whenever I see results. Keep up the good work.


Welcome bud and thanks!  I hate it with a passion!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 18, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Need pics to prove it


Almost missed this one 

I almost got pics....but it flopped and was suppose to get them tonight but my camera man...aka my brother...isn't coming home so I'm shit out of luck sitting her with the digi and no one to take any pics!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 18, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> You require someone else to measure you?


 
it's DB's idea of foreplay


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 19, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> it's DB's idea of foreplay


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 19, 2006)

How goes it BRother Bolt, a vein huh, thats ALWAYS Good Stuff!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 19, 2006)

Heya everyone sorry couldn't get on earlier.  

Back/Calves

Deadlift
225*4
255*4
275*5
315*2 1/2 lost form!! 

U/h BB Row
135*8
2*165*6

HS High Row
230*12
250*12
270*10

HS Horz Row
135*15
2*150*12

Stiff Arm Pulldown
100*15
120*8

Calves
20 minutes cardio

Decent workout...felt good.

Lost my form on the deadlifts with 315.  Lost my concentration and bailed half way through my 3rd rep.  Didn't wanna hurt myself so I just dropped it.  What a boom it made LOL.

Also trained a lady and her son....had a blast doing that!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 19, 2006)

nice workout babe


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 20, 2006)

DB is duh man.  Powerhouse with the deadlifts over here!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 20, 2006)

Good lookin w/o my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 21, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> But I'm better looking and save lives


I dunno...rumor has it...you've got a face....made for radio...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 21, 2006)

myh lower back is STILL nagging me a little from last week....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I dunno...rumor has it...you've got a face....made for radio...


   Maybe but I have a body for calenders 

Thanks everyone...lower back and legs are still a bit sore from the deadlifts LOL.

Didn't get to workout yesterday had to do my clinical time in the hospital then study for a major test.

Aced it all and got the highest grade out of everyone!  DB is the man!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 21, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Maybe but I have a body for calenders


 
ahem...still waiting for my exclusive photo


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 21, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> ahem...still waiting for my exclusive photo


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 21, 2006)

Went to the gym today but had a shitty workout...just didn't know what I wanted to do and couldn't get my head in thew game.  I think next week I'll go back to PRRS!!!  Just gonna make a few changes to the workout!

Chest/Bi's

BB Flat Press
135*8
185*6
205*1
225*miss
No idea what the hell I was doing here LOL

DB Flat Press 
65s*10
75s*8
55s*12

DB Incline Press
55s*10
45s*12

DB Incline Fly
25s*15
35s*12

DB Pullover
65*15

Bi's:
DB Curl
25s*15
35s*10
40s*6

BB 21s
*40
*50
*60

20 minutes cardio

DIET WENT TO SHIT TODAY ALREADY!  I took in so many carbs not even funny....I'm just so depressed today and when I'm depressed I eat!

I am making a vow that in the next few days I am going to my new diet!  Enough is enough...my poor diet is wreaking havoc on my mood!  I need to go do some shopping though...I have zero food!  Not to mention zero $$!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 21, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Maybe but I have a body for calenders



Yeah, well I've got the total package .


----------



## Devlin (Jun 21, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Maybe but I have a body for calenders
> 
> Thanks everyone...lower back and legs are still a bit sore from the deadlifts LOL.
> 
> ...



Congrats on the test  

Body for calendars  Need more than pics, a video may be in order


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 21, 2006)

I've got an idea, when you feel depressed go smash some shit.  Sometimes it's fun to just go break some old worthless crap.  Katharsis at it's best.

I know, not the best advice on the planet, but you'd be surprised.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 21, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Yeah, well I've got the total package .


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 21, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Congrats on the test
> 
> Body for calendars  Need more than pics, a video may be in order


TY

LOL I can't get anyone to take pics of me let alone let me borrow their video camera heh.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 21, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I've got an idea, when you feel depressed go smash some shit.  Sometimes it's fun to just go break some old worthless crap.  Katharsis at it's best.
> 
> I know, not the best advice on the planet, but you'd be surprised.


Thats what I do with the fire dept...but I haven't gone to a call in ages so maybe thats why I'm like this LOL.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 21, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> TY
> 
> LOL I can't get anyone to take pics of me let alone let me borrow their video camera heh.


 
It just so happens that photography is a hobby of mine AND I have a video camera!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I have zero food! Not to mention zero $$!


I'm almost right there w/ ya...
I'm gonna move to Texas and move in with Tam....
I'm sure I can find ways to work off my debts...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'm almost right there w/ ya...
> I'm gonna move to Texas and move in with Tam....
> I'm sure I can find ways to work off my debts...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 22, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> It just so happens that photography is a hobby of mine AND I have a video camera!!


 well you better get a plane ticket then and lets get rollin!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 22, 2006)

Well today was a soso workout...I shot my bow for a few hours prior to lifting so my shoulders where already jello!

Delts/Tri's/Traps

DB Milt Press
45s*12
55s*10
60s*7 drop 40s*7

DB Cheat Laterals
30s*15
35s*10
40s*8

DB Front Raise
20s*15
25s*12
30s*10

HS Side Lateral-single arm
70x15
90x12

B/o Rear Delt
30s*15
2*35s*12

Rope Face Pull
80*15
100*12
120*10

BB Skull Crusher
2*60*15

Vbar Pushdown
120*10
100*10

Single Arm Reverse Pushdown
2*30*15

BB Shrug ss DB Shrug
185*10 ss 70s*15
185*10 ss 80s*12
135*15 ss 55s*10 drop 45s*10 drop 35s*10

Abz
Rotator work


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 22, 2006)

Looks like a solid w/o to me Brother Bolt!!! Thank you for your support and encouragement my Friend, it means more to me than you will ever know!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 23, 2006)

Hello, Bolt 
Just dropping by to say Hi.  Ready to get rolling in this comp?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 26, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Looks like a solid w/o to me Brother Bolt!!! Thank you for your support and encouragement my Friend, it means more to me than you will ever know!!!


TY bud!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 26, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hello, Bolt
> Just dropping by to say Hi.  Ready to get rolling in this comp?


Heya man!  

Not at all LOL...so much shit has been happening I haven't even thought about my diet.  Its hard just getting to the gym lately.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 26, 2006)

Well found out I got my insurance back so now comes all the Dr visits and other tests just so they can tell me what I already know.

No gym today most likely but we'll see.  I highly doubt it the way doctors move!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 26, 2006)

Well I actually got the the gym....not to great of a workout...didn't eat enough and didn't have my gym bag.

Back/Traps

Sumo Deads-2 light sets..dont like them
Deadlifts-3 light sets
Db row-3 sets
HS High Row-2 sets
HS Horz Row-3 sets
CG Pulldown-2 sets

HS Shrug Machine 3 sets
``last set 3ple drop

DB Shrug 3 sets
``last set 3ple drop

Then got called out for a basement fire so spent another 2 hours of cardio busting my ass at the fire scene. Very tired now but need to run to school!

Also used alot of machines today b/c I broke my left big toe this weekend in the pool...long story but me being drunk and water basketball bad mix .  I broke it last year though and its no big deal just a lil more crooked now.  Few months and it will heal up...just can't do calves now.

Sorry now weights strapped for time and I forgot my journal at home when I lifted so didn't write it down.  No time to think back for every set.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 27, 2006)

Rest day...gotta finish up hospital time for my CEUs...no workout!


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 27, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Rest day...gotta finish up hospital time for my CEUs...no workout!



What certification do you need CEUs for?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 27, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> What certification do you need CEUs for?


EMT and FD.  I am taking a bunch this summer.  120+ hours worth lol.

After this I want to get my PT cert mayb e next summer.  I was suppose to do it this summer but things didn't work out.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 27, 2006)

who are you going through to get your PT cert?? I have been thinking strongly about it...the only things holding me back are time and money... go figure!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 27, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> who are you going through to get your PT cert?? I have been thinking strongly about it...the only things holding me back are time and money... go figure!


I dunno there are a ton out there...I was really looking into the one rob has nssa I think it is.  But I'm gonna go to a bunch of local gyms and see which cert comes up the most and consider it that way.  No sense in getting certified and no one accepts it ya know. 

I was thinking of going more into sports related and young adult training.  Something I want to learn alot about so it would be a good start.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 27, 2006)

I was looking as ISSA....I want to do the youth thing also...show them at a young age proper training and nutrition to keep them active.....


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 27, 2006)

Hello BRother Bolt, hope everything is going better for you!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 27, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I was looking as ISSA....I want to do the youth thing also...show them at a young age proper training and nutrition to keep them active.....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 27, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hello BRother Bolt, hope everything is going better for you!!!


Im taking it one day at a time...little by little it gets better.

New hurdle is my living situation.  Need to move out but dont think I can afford it on my own!!!  I want to move in with my gf but right now wouldnt be the best time.  We are to young for that so we decided to give me a few months on my own before we acted on that to see if we could stand each other.  So for now I need to bust my ass with work and see if I can afford it.

Been floppin around the idea of a second job and not going to school...I would hate to do it but if push comes to shove my ultimate goal has nothing to do with my schooling so we'll see what happens.

I need to try and pull some strings before I act on that one though.  Figure the cheapest place I can get is roughly $1200/month, then utilities, food, plus all my other expensis.  I need a new car soon so there goes a few hundred more a month.  God this shit blows!  It just wouldn't add up with one job...I'd need to be working a minimum of 60-70hrs a week and that on top of school aint gonna work out!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 28, 2006)

Eh soso workout today...jujst went really light with a slow tempo

Chest/Bi's
DB Flat Press
55s*10
65s*8
75s*6

DB Inc Press
55s*10
60s*10
65s*8

DB Flat Fly
2*30s*10

Cbl X Over
50s*13
60s*12

DB Pullover
65*12
75*12

Pec Deck
100*12
120*8

DB Curl
35s*10
40s*8

Cambered Curl
60*12
80*8

DB hammer
30s*12
35s*10

HS Preacher SS BB Curl ss HS Preacher SS BB Curl
50*15 ss 40*15 ss 40*15 ss 40*15

Nothing to special just kept most of it nice and light!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2006)

how much longer are you in school for?
One thing to think of...if u leave...you may keep finding things to keep you from going back and finishing...
as u said; you ARE young...get the school out of the way....you have the rest of your life to work.
ya know...I regret not having my bachelor's...maybe...one day...some time in the future...I may...go back and finish...

and if that doesn't help ya...remember the words of Van Wilder:
Dont be a fool. Stay in school!
write that down.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 28, 2006)

I've got 3 years to go but it has nothing to do with my fire fighting career....if I miss this oportunity to get hired it wont come around again for another 5-7 years so its nothing I can take lightly.  Its either give all or go home.  

Errrr I hate decisions!


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 28, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> EMT and FD.  I am taking a bunch this summer.  120+ hours worth lol.
> 
> After this I want to get my PT cert mayb e next summer.  I was suppose to do it this summer but things didn't work out.



Good for you.  I'm too lazy to do the summer school thing; I wish I had that drive, but I need my down time more than a lot of people.

I think the following certification organizations are all good: NSCA, NASM, ACSM, and ISSA.  From the research I've done, all of them seem to require that you actually learn something and seem like quality certifications.  Of course, ACE is accepted everywhere, but any douchebag dumbshit who's read a few FLEX magazines could pass that.  You need a 4 year degree to take the ACSM PT certification, and a 4 year degree for the NSCA-CSCS too.  The NSCA-CPT (The one I took) is up for grabs without the degree though.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Good for you.  I'm too lazy to do the summer school thing; I wish I had that drive, but I need my down time more than a lot of people.
> 
> I think the following certification organizations are all good: NSCA, NASM, ACSM, and ISSA.  From the research I've done, all of them seem to require that you actually learn something and seem like quality certifications.  Of course, ACE is accepted everywhere, but any douchebag dumbshit who's read a few FLEX magazines could pass that.  You need a 4 year degree to take the ACSM PT certification, and a 4 year degree for the NSCA-CSCS too.  The NSCA-CPT (The one I took) is up for grabs without the degree though.


Yea Ill def have to look into it once the time comes around.  I wont have the 4yr degree so Ill have to go with one that doesn't require it.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2006)

Tough decisions my Friend!!! Don't do it all yourself (hint hint) Ask HIM for some guidance, you will be just fine!!! Wishing you nothing but the BEST!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 29, 2006)

Just got finished catching up with the adventures of DB.  Wow, quite a lot going on.  Good luck sorting through everything.  I'm sure you'll do just fine.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 29, 2006)

Heya Bolt...

Sounds like some tough choices.  But at least you are mature enough to realize the choices you have and think them thru before jumping.  School will be there (trust me on that one!) tho the time may not.  But you have to do whats right at the time.  Been there.

BTW, $1200 a month?  My first place was $300!  (And no, it wasn't that long ago.  It was...um...ok, it was about 15 years ago, now that I think about it.)  Look near a university.  The places are usually a little cheaper in that area.  r maybe not, I have no clue about real estate in NJ.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 30, 2006)

Heya everyone thanks for the well wishings.  I'm leavin it up to the man upstairs b/c I know he wont steer me wrong!

As for the prices py...thats cheap...most are 1500-2000.  The town isn't overly large that I need to move into and there are no schools.  Just hospitals.  But I NEED to move into these city limits so I'm stuck paying the rent some how!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 30, 2006)

Well no workout today...needed to get away and clear my head so grabbed the bow and puppy and took a ride up the country for some target shots.  Shot for like 3 hours...deadly out to 70 yards now 

I'll hit the gym tomorrow though...some light delts and tri's.  

Got the GF's bday dinner tonight...off to shower and get ready!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 30, 2006)

Your in my thoughts and prayers my Friend!!! Enjoy the time with the gf, and most of all ENJOY life, you woke up, so it HAS to be a GREAT day, take the day and make it yours!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 1, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Your in my thoughts and prayers my Friend!!! Enjoy the time with the gf, and most of all ENJOY life, you woke up, so it HAS to be a GREAT day, take the day and make it yours!!!


Yea well god just loves to shit on me!

Got up today and decided let me be a nice son and wash my fathers  truck...on the way a cop blows an intersection and the lady in front of me locks her wheels up...why I dont know...and I rear end her!  I am no longer on speaking terms with my father...hes a prick.  I only dented the license plate but he threw a fit and then I went right back at it with him!

So my day is shit and this further gives me proof as to why I hate cops, women drivers, and the city!  God I wish I could move out to the country where all there is to hit are deer!

Oh yea I'm now getting kicked out of my house even sooner...thanks god why didn't ya just strike me dead and make it easier on everyone!

So I made a decision and no school...just wont be happening.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 1, 2006)

Oh yea went to the gym and went to do some milt presses.  Got the 55's up and when I failed at 5 reps which I can normally get 10-12 I knew the workout was shot.  Dont remember what I did but I did some shit then walked away depressed...sorry...


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 1, 2006)

Relax DB.  Your father will get over it.  He was just irritated about what happened, but he's not going to be holding any grudges with his son over a dented license plate.

I hate cops too, but it's something you have to live with.  They come in handy on occasion, even though many of them are hypocrites and misdirect their use of authority and anger.

Why do you want to give up on school?  Maybe you just need a semester off, or you need to lighten your load.  Personally, I don't try to force going through school any faster than I feel comfortable doing so.  I would rather make sure that I'm not stressing myself out, fully learning the material, and steadily progressing instead of trying to cram everything in at once and going batty.

There have been semesters where I only took one or two classes because I had no money or was working in excess of 40 hours per week and didn't feel like I could handle it.  I need to make sure I have time for myself and don't want to induce excess financial strain on top of that.  Am I going to take a long time to graduate?  Yes.  Am I going to lose my fucking mind trying to do it?  No.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Relax DB.  Your father will get over it.  He was just irritated about what happened, but he's not going to be holding any grudges with his son over a dented license plate.
> 
> I hate cops too, but it's something you have to live with.  They come in handy on occasion, even though many of them are hypocrites and misdirect their use of authority and anger.
> 
> ...


Excellent advice!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 2, 2006)

Pimp-Heya man you dont know my pops lol...he's an angry man thay holds a grudge for years.  He hasn't talked to his sister for more then 20 years over the stupidest shit!

I took this past semester off b/c I was burnt out and was really looking forward to going back this semester but I can't afford it.  I just got a flat as well and while trying to change the tire I snapped the bolt so I need to get it all fixed.  $$$ is just way to tight right now ....plus I'm moving out and I need a new car so I wont be able to afford going to school.

Figure 1200 for an apt roughly 300 for a car payment...thats 1500 a month right off the bat not including my other bills...CC, phone, utilities, food, food, food, plus furnishings.  

So for now I'll do what I have to do...I'll go to school late in life!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 2, 2006)

Hey DB, you've sure got a lot going on in your life right now.   Good luck and I'm sure you'll make the right decisions.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear all this shit DB. Why exactly are you getting thrown out of the house? If it's too personal, feel free to keep your mouth shut.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 2, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear all this shit DB. Why exactly are you getting thrown out of the house? If it's too personal, feel free to keep your mouth shut.


Family ties went sour...


----------



## KelJu (Jul 2, 2006)

Dude, I relate to what you are saying more than you could imagine. I have been have been putting myself through school also.
If you are interested in learning a lot of cool tricks to paying for school, and if you really want to go back, then PM me. 
I know every trick in the book from college funding programs to government pell grants. I have applied to almost every fucking program out there at least once. 


Good luck with everything.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 3, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Hey DB, you've sure got a lot going on in your life right now.   Good luck and I'm sure you'll make the right decisions.



I second this.  Life can really be a bitch sometimes and I know it always seems like things snowball, but it will get better just hang in there.  Feel free to PM me if you need someone to talk to.  You have a lot of friends here, including me, that support you.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 3, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Dude, I relate to what you are saying more than you could imagine. I have been have been putting myself through school also.
> If you are interested in learning a lot of cool tricks to paying for school, and if you really want to go back, then PM me.
> I know every trick in the book from college funding programs to government pell grants. I have applied to almost every fucking program out there at least once.
> 
> ...


Heya bud thanks...

Well I could always take out a loan to go to school but if I do go to school I wont have enough time to work my 2nd job so I wont be able to afford all my bills.  Thats my problem right there.

This fall I decided not to go to school...maybe come spring if my life works out a little better and the money isn't so tight i wont need 2 jobs and I can afford to go to school.  But I'll have to wait and see!  I really sppreciate the offer though...thank you!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 3, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I second this.  Life can really be a bitch sometimes and I know it always seems like things snowball, but it will get better just hang in there.  Feel free to PM me if you need someone to talk to.  You have a lot of friends here, including me, that support you.


TTT and Dev thank you sooo much!!

I know things have to get worse before they get better...I'm just wondering how much worse they are going to get!

I'm sure  eventually I'll reach out to someone....everyone in my family has cut me off and the only person I can talk to is my girlfriend. But I dont want to involve her to much in this b/c she has her own problems to deal with.  I know she would bend over backwards for me but I just want to keep the burden on my shoulders an no one else's.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 3, 2006)

Heya everyone there will be no workout today or probably this week.  

Yesterday I found out my car had a flat so when I went to change the tire I sheered the bolt in half.  Called thee garage and they are closed till wensdsay but he said he'll work something out for me.

I dont feel well enough to go to the gym though...up until yesterday I haven't eaten much and yesterday with the heat and just so much stress I think I had a panic attack and blacked out...woke up several minutes later on on my bathroom floor.  I called my girl to come pick me up and I stayed at her house all day b/c I had no where else to go.  So I dont want to walk to the gym and chance anything ya know...


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey, at least you have your girlfriend to talk to.  That's more than a lot of people have.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Well no workout today...needed to get away and clear my head so grabbed the bow and puppy and took a ride up the country for some target shots. Shot for like 3 hours...deadly out to 70 yards now
> 
> I'll hit the gym tomorrow though...some light delts and tri's.
> 
> Got the GF's bday dinner tonight...off to shower and get ready!


You shot at your puppy from 70 yards????  

on a more serious note...sorry to hear that u are also having some rough water to tread through, DB...and I thought I was the only one who the blue bird of happines was pooping on...

hey...at least u went to the gym! you are one up on me!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 3, 2006)

You not only have your g/f, but you have all of us here too.  Feel free to PM me anytime you need to talk, vent.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 4, 2006)

hey DB! Have a happy and safe 4th of July!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 7, 2006)

Heya everyone sorry haven't been around much.  Got back to work this week so things are on the up.  Dont think I'll be making it to the gym much b/c I n eed to work as many hours as I can in order to save some $.  Pretty much depleted all my saved money these past 2 months so I need to work mucho hours!!!

Things are on the up work wise...still not talking to my father but its no biggy.  I grew up without him so its another burden off my shoulders.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 7, 2006)

Glad things are on the up and up at work.  As for being on here and workouts...you got to do what you have to do.  We will still be here as will the gym.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 10, 2006)

Heres to you my Friend, hope everything becomes what you need/want it to!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2006)

'morning, DB! Keep that chin up!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 11, 2006)

keep us updated DB, and first and foremost...take care of yourself


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 12, 2006)

Heya everyone!...whoa whoa whoa wait a minute whats this advertisement shit in my journal?!  I want royalties or something for that....ok back to topic!

Well sorry I haven't been on much...ok at all...but I have gone back to work and am still in my night class.  Been working a crap load of hours.  I leave my house at 8am and dont get home till 11:30pm so there has been no time for the gym.  Yesterday my boss told me to stay home today b/c I have worked too many hours so I needed a day off so I figued matters well go to the gym and catch up with my friends!

I have depleted my savings over the past 2 months so I need to save a super load of $ in order to get the montha and a half security plus first months rent so I will be working alot and saving even more!!!  There wont be much gym time...this week I'll only get 2 days for the the gym so I decided to do 2 full body workouts.  And the next few weeks I'm not sure when i will be able to get in b/c my class is coming to an end and they are cramming us with tests...next week 3 of the 4 days I'm in class I have major tests so I need to study my ass off!  But soon enough it will be over so I'm not worried!

The workout...

Squats*3 worked up to 185*7
Deadlift*3 worked up to 225*7
BB Bench*3 worked up to 165*6
HS High Row*2 worked up to 180*10
CG Cbl Row*2 worked up to 150*12
DB Side Lateral*2 25s*8 15s*12
DB Curl*2 worked up to 25s*10
HS Tri Ext*2 worked up to 90*17
Calf Raises(BW)*40 *40
Crunches*40

Past day or two knee and hip flexor have been bothering me but today after working them with the squats and such they where feeling better.  Not going to crazy on them but need to start working them some.

None of the lifts where done to failure...I kept things nice and light and just kept the pace fast.  30-60s RIs.  By the end of the workout I was so F'ing tired I could barely move anything...I dont know how you guys do this full body HIT crap LOL.  I can ussually do 40s*6 on the laterals but my body was so tired I couldn't even handle the 25s LOL.  

Saturday will be my next lift day and I will do more volume probably something like this...

Leg Press*3
leg Ext*2
BB Row*3
Pulldown*2
Flat Db Press*3
Cbl X Over*2
HS Milt Press*2
HS SIde Laterals*2
BB Curls*3
Pushdowns*3
Standing Calf Raises*2-3
Cruches*2-3

That will be somewhere around 30-35 working sets but I will be keeping them all extra light and keeping strict form...more TUT rather then weight.

Well haven't had a day off in like 2 weeks so I'm gonna get to doing everything that needs to get done!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh and I wanted to post this song...it has been a great insperationt o me and is pretty much kept me going.  How my life has been thus far.  Its a country song...I know no one listens to it anymore but I figured the words are great and if ya want download it and check it out!

_Rodney Atkins
If Your Going Through Hell


Well you know those times
When you feel like there's a sign there on your back
Say's I don't mind if ya kick me
Seems like everybody has
Things go from bad to worse
You'd think they can't get worse than that
And then they do

You still walk the straight and narrow
And you don't know where you are
Use the needle of your compass
To sew up your broken heart
Ask directions from a genie
In a bottle of Jim Beam
And she lies to You
That's when you learn the truth

If you're going through hell
Keep on going, Don't slow down
If you're scared, don't show it
You might get out
Before the devil even knows you're there

Well I been deep down in that darkness
I been down to my last match
Felt a hundered different demons
Breathing fire down my back
And I knew that if I stumbled
I'd fall right into the trap that they were laying, Yeah

But the good news
Is there's angels everywhere out on the street
Holding out a hand to pull you back upon your feet
The one's that you been dragging for so long
You're on your knees
You might as well be free
Guess what I'm saying
If you're going through hell
Keep on going, Don't slow down
If you're scared, don't show it
You might get out
Before the devil even knows you're there

Yeah, If you're going through hell
Keep on moving, Face that fire
Walk right through it
You might get out
Before the devil even knows you're there

If you're going through hell
Keep on going, Don't slow down
If you're scared, don't show it
You might get out
Before the devil even knows you're there

Yeah, If you're going through hell
Keep on moving, Face that fire
Walk right through it
You might get out
Before the devil even knows you're there
Yeah you might get out
Before the devil even knows you're there
Yeah.
_

Oh PS...my GF has decided to join a gym with her friend I am sooo excited I can't wait till she starts going and experiences what a great thing it is!  I am trying to help anywhere I can I just hope I dont push her away from it!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2006)

a New Jerseyan country fan? How do you say yeehaw in east coast dialect??


I like:
Gettin' Better, by Tesla.

I doubt u will push her away...just encourage her. If she asks for advice..give it...maybe some day she will come over to work with you? Of course, u do have some freaky, insane workouts...a bit more advanced than her level right now...could be intimidating?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 12, 2006)

I just heard that song for the first time this morning on CMT while on the stationary bike at the gym...good shtuff


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 12, 2006)

Me likes your new routine, Good Stuff on your w/o too!!! Your in my thoughts and praysers my Friend, GODspeed you and yours in whatever you do!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> a New Jerseyan country fan? How do you say yeehaw in east coast dialect??
> 
> 
> I like:
> ...


I dunno I guess my heart is still in the south LOL.

Yea I'm trying not to push her away and have offered little tid bits with her diet bu I dont force her.  I am letting her come to me with the questions and guidence b/c she needs to want it I can't force it on her....I've learned that already.  And no way she wouldn't start what I do....I wouldn't want to scare her   Baby steps for now....first cardio to get adjusted then we'll work in weights.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 12, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I just heard that song for the first time this morning on CMT while on the stationary bike at the gym...good shtuff


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 12, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Me likes your new routine, Good Stuff on your w/o too!!! Your in my thoughts and praysers my Friend, GODspeed you and yours in whatever you do!!!


Thanks bud but these full bodies are killer...I envy you for being able to do them LOL.

Oh yea and my body is rebeling...I feel like I'm on speed Im all jittery and wobbly right now.  I know my body isn't use to that much rest but damn my muscles are revolting right now they dont like me LOL.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Im all jittery


hmm.,..I kinda like that feeling...


----------



## Double D (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey DB your routine looks pretty solid buddy. Hit those weights extra hard. Good luck bud.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey DB, just remember what it was like when you started with lifting.  the first couple of times you probably went heavy and couldn't move for a couple of days, right?  That'll shut her down more than anything.  Keep her on cardio and body weight work for a few weeks to get rolling, then ease her into the pink and greens.  Once she gets a taste for it, she'll be squatting right there with you.  (Ok, not a great choice of words...)

Billie, Dev, care to chime in on the early effects of lifting and DOMS in the ladies?


----------



## Devlin (Jul 12, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey DB, just remember what it was like when you started with lifting.  the first couple of times you probably went heavy and couldn't move for a couple of days, right?  That'll shut her down more than anything.  Keep her on cardio and body weight work for a few weeks to get rolling, then ease her into the pink and greens.  Once she gets a taste for it, she'll be squatting right there with you.  (Ok, not a great choice of words...)
> 
> Billie, Dev, care to chime in on the early effects of lifting and DOMS in the ladies?



Umm, ahh the first DOMS I had were "cured" with advil and by keeping moving, but those DOMS rarely lasted more than a day.  Now my DOMS last days and advil doesn't touch them.  If I have leg or lower back DOMS, if I sit for more than 5 minutes I end up walking like a little old lady  Ok so that's how I'm walking now, but then I kicked my own butt at the gym tonight  

Great to see you back DB


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hmm.,..I kinda like that feeling...


Freak!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 12, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Freak!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 12, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Hey DB your routine looks pretty solid buddy. Hit those weights extra hard. Good luck bud.


Thanks bud!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 12, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey DB, just remember what it was like when you started with lifting.  the first couple of times you probably went heavy and couldn't move for a couple of days, right?  That'll shut her down more than anything.  Keep her on cardio and body weight work for a few weeks to get rolling, then ease her into the pink and greens.  Once she gets a taste for it, she'll be squatting right there with you.  (Ok, not a great choice of words...)
> 
> Billie, Dev, care to chime in on the early effects of lifting and DOMS in the ladies?


Yea it'll take some time but I know the drill oh so well heh!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 12, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Umm, ahh the first DOMS I had were "cured" with advil and by keeping moving, but those DOMS rarely lasted more than a day.  Now my DOMS last days and advil doesn't touch them.  If I have leg or lower back DOMS, if I sit for more than 5 minutes I end up walking like a little old lady  Ok so that's how I'm walking now, but then I kicked my own butt at the gym tonight
> 
> Great to see you back DB


Thank ya!

Yea doms is killing me with my lower back!  Between working all day (driving and lifting patients) then class all night (lecture which means sitting or lifting more patients) my back spasms sooooo bad!  It actually makes it hard to sleep sometimes with the amount of pain I get!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 12, 2006)

well, for me the DOMS were sheer motivation...I knew I was doing it right..and I was never one to like pink DB either, so I just jumped right in...but you know...I've never been quite "right"


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 13, 2006)

Good to see you're being proactive.  Instead of feeling sorry for yourself in a time of trouble you're doing what you have to do to pull through.  I know it feels impossible sometimes, but be happy you have the dedication to do something about it.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 14, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Good to see you're being proactive.  Instead of feeling sorry for yourself in a time of trouble you're doing what you have to do to pull through.  I know it feels impossible sometimes, but be happy you have the dedication to do something about it.


  Thanks bud!  I do tend to slip into a funk...just my nature I guess so I'm working hard at not letting myself!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 14, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, for me the DOMS were sheer motivation...I knew I was doing it right..and I was never one to like pink DB either, so I just jumped right in...but you know...I've never been quite "right"


Aint that the truth


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 15, 2006)

Went to the gym today nothing special...did the workout I posted before minus legs they where to sore lol


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 16, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Went to the gym today nothing special...did the workout I posted before minus legs they where to sore lol



Workouts don't have to be special.  Simple, to the point, and effective is the way I like it.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 16, 2006)

How goes it BRother Bolt!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2006)

was'sup, DB!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah Bolt.  Hope things are smoothing out a bit for ya...


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 22, 2006)

Well in the words of my childhood idol..."HEY HEY HEY!" Thank you fat albert!

Well things are cooling down now and shits getting in order!  Lets see where to start...school is almost over...tuesday is my mass casualty final then august first is the big written test...things have been settled with my father and we are getting back to normal...I'm back at work full swing...I'm getting my new truck very soon just gotta sell my car first...and I went to the gym yesterday!

Did some lower body work...

Rack Deadlifts
135*8
225*6
275*6
335*1
365*1
385*1
405*miss
405*miss

Circuit x 3
Leg Press 
Leg Ext 
Body Weight Squat
~~did one of each in a row rested 30 seconds and repeated x 3 

Circuit x 2
Lying Leg Curls
Sitting Leg Curls
Standing Calf Raises
~~did one of each in a row rested 30 seconds and repeated x 2

I would have done more but b/c I had such an extensive talk with my father after work I got to the gym very late!  I was the last person there and they where closing everything down so I was rushed out.

Started doing some squats but my body just wasn't up for it...I think b/c I was in a rush and with the pain in the knee it just wasn't happening.  I need to take my time on squats.

Well off to hit the gym and run a ton of errands....I should have written them all down b/c I forget most of em LOL.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 22, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> school is almost over...tuesday is my mass casualty final then august first is the big written test...things have been settled with my father and we are getting back to normal...I'm back at work full swing...I'm getting my new truck very soon just gotta sell my car first...and I went to the gym yesterday!



So life is good again!     Good to hear.  Hopefully things will stay on the upswing.  Are you getting close to PR-land on those deads?


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 22, 2006)

Good things are coming to pass my friend.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 22, 2006)

Nice looking workout  I'm really glad to hear things are on the upswing.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2006)

hey brotha! Glad to see ya back! Was gettn' a little worried about ya!
Glad things are settleing back down!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 23, 2006)

Good times, DB.  The fam time was probably more important than the workout.  But only once, ya hear!?!?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 24, 2006)

FANTASTIC Brother Bolt, glad to hear it's turning up for ya, I knew it would!!! Congrats on getting  new truck too, and Excelent w/o my Friend!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 24, 2006)

Things are sounding good with you DB, I'm glad to hear it.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 28, 2006)

TTT-anything over 385 would be a PR...I was just giving it a go with 4 plates lol.

Heya everyone sorry been MIA I haven't had access to the comp.  Still kickin...just sold my POS toyota and hopefully saturday or some time next week I can get my truck ordered...it will be a wait though b/c I want it in 5speed.

I did get an upper body w/o in last week and it was really good.  Lets see if i remember what I did...

BB bench x 4sets
Inc DB Fly x 4sets
BB Row x 4sets 
HS High Row x 4sets
HS Milt Press SS DB Side Laterals x 3sets
DB Curls x 3sets
Vbar Pushdown x 3sets

This week there will be no workouts sorry but I promis next week there will be some and more then two!!!  I will make it my buisness.  This weekend I will be going to the yearly firehouse chiefs party....gotta blow off some steam and get hammred (the gyms closed or i would go ) then its all about the studying for my final on tuesday!  After that I'm home free!

Can't wait to get back her more often!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Can't wait to get back her more often!!!


um...her? Who's 'her'?  Is your girl wearing your firemen gear and stripping in front of you again? (Dammit...I KNEW I shouda been a firefighter instead of a cop)  

Was'sup, DB! Glad to see ya back! Been wondering where u have been! 
How's this for a truck? U need this one!
http://www.overhaulin.com/gallery2.aspx?season=1
ever watch the show? They also built a shallow box the length of the bed that carried firefighting emergency rescue tools.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 28, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> um...her? Who's 'her'?  Is your girl wearing your firemen gear and stripping in front of you again? (Dammit...I KNEW I shouda been a firefighter instead of a cop)
> 
> Was'sup, DB! Glad to see ya back! Been wondering where u have been!
> How's this for a truck? U need this one!
> ...


LOL I was trying to sound like nelly LOL...

The link doesn't have a pic just a red x !!!

Things are good though...decided to stay in tonight I feel like shit!  Hope I'm better tomorrow....and I've yet to sell the car people keep cancling at the last minute and its pissing me the hell off!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 29, 2006)

Well headache isn't gone and i still feel like shit but I have to much stuff to do to stay in bed all day! Gotta get out and about before the heat really kicks in!!!

Gonna head to the dealership to see how much they will give me for my car and also to see some options for my new truck....I'm tired of trying to sell my car on my own people are bitches


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 29, 2006)

What kind of ride are you looking at?


----------



## Devlin (Jul 29, 2006)

Glad to see you back.  I'm betting you had a great time at the yearly firehouse party.  Hope things work out with the car/truck.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> What kind of ride are you looking at?



How about a big red truck, with fancy flashing lights?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 30, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> What kind of ride are you looking at?


2006 chevy colorado ext cab 4x4 5 speed

Not sure if they can track an 06 model down with my options...if not I need to custom order an 07 model and it will take 6-8 weeks!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 30, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Glad to see you back.  I'm betting you had a great time at the yearly firehouse party.  Hope things work out with the car/truck.


Thank ya!  And the parts I remember where great but after that much drinkin it all blends together.....and oooof what a hangover I have today.  Gonna relax all day and try to rehydrate myself LOL.

Word to the wise...if you dont lose a game here and there at beer pong you dont ever stop drinking!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 30, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> How about a big red truck, with fancy flashing lights?


Nope mines white with blue stripes...we're the good humor truck LOL.

I would like any color but red with my pickup but I may have to get it if its the only one....I could always get a new paint job LOL.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 30, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Not sure if they can track an 06 model down with my options...if not I need to custom order an 07 model and it will take 6-8 weeks!



Get the truck the way you want it.  Considering the amount of time that you will have the truck, waiting 6-8 weeks for it is a short amount of time.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 30, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Get the truck the way you want it.  Considering the amount of time that you will have the truck, waiting 6-8 weeks for it is a short amount of time.


Amen to that LOL...the only thing I dont really care about is color...not picky at all when it comes to that.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 31, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> 2006 chevy colorado ext cab 4x4 5 speed
> 
> Not sure if they can track an 06 model down with my options...if not I need to custom order an 07 model and it will take 6-8 weeks!



Damn buddy.  Big pimpin'.  I couldn't handle a car payment like that, heh.


----------



## boilermaker (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey Bolt How's it going?  Hope you score a great truck.  I'll be in that situation soon.  My old Taurus is up to 171,000.  I'm torn between pushing on for the 200's or getting something new.  It's damn nice having no car payments, though.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 31, 2006)

did you ever decide if you were gonna move out of the folks place, or put  school on hold, or any of that??


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Damn buddy.  Big pimpin'.  I couldn't handle a car payment like that, heh.


Me neither but I need to LOL...I wont need a new truck for a long time now though. I'll getting a second job to afford everything!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey Bolt How's it going?  Hope you score a great truck.  I'll be in that situation soon.  My old Taurus is up to 171,000.  I'm torn between pushing on for the 200's or getting something new.  It's damn nice having no car payments, though.


Yea I'm gona hate these payment LOL!  My toyota only has like 104,000 and its a 97.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 1, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> did you ever decide if you were gonna move out of the folks place, or put  school on hold, or any of that??


Yea I've decided to put school on hold for now as well as the apt.  Just until I get the car stuff situated.  Once my truck is in order and I find a second job its savings for a new apt and then I will be on my own 100%.  For now I'm dealing with the folks and trying not to kill anyone!  I'm hoping by the end of sept begining oct I'll be able to find an apt and move out and be able to afford everything!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 1, 2006)

Well tonight was the last day of my class THANK THE SWEET LORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Starting tomorrow I will be able to hit the gym...starting with back/delts. I'm going back to prrs for the time being but will stick with the RR w/o for a few weeks until the knee and body is 100%.

Also gona be cutting for a while...need to lose some extra lbs.  Routine will be as follows I hope:
m-back/delts
t-circuit training
w-quads/bi's/tri's
th-off
f- chest/hams/traps 
st-FF training circuit
su-off

Diet is going to be basic lower cals but not to low.  Just keeping the protein intake high b/c I haven't had much at all mod carbs and low fats.

Just an update my gf is doing great with her workouts and diet and she will be starting a new journal here once we think of a name for the journal.  So there will be a new addition to our clan!


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 1, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea I'm gona hate these payment LOL!  My toyota only has like 104,000 and its a 97.



Heh, my Camaro's a 93 and it's got 125,000 on it... Hope it doesn't die soon... Or maybe I do, then I could get a bike... I'd still need a winter car though...


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 1, 2006)

That's great DB!! Does she know to overlook us horny old ladies??


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 2, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Just an update my gf is doing great with her workouts and diet and she will be starting a new journal here once we think of a name for the journal. So there will be a new addition to our clan!


I know! How about:
<insert GF's name here> Journal
Simple. easy to find. good to go.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 2, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> she will be starting a new journal here once we think of a name for the journal.  So there will be a new addition to our clan!



How about "Triple Threat???s Terrific Tales of Training Triumphs, Trials and Tribulations"?  Oh wait, that's already taken.  

Make sure you warn her about Burner, though.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 2, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Heh, my Camaro's a 93 and it's got 125,000 on it... Hope it doesn't die soon... Or maybe I do, then I could get a bike... I'd still need a winter car though...


Eh bah to crotch rockets...I like the hogs LOL...Thats pretty good for a 93


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> That's great DB!! Does she know to overlook us horny old ladies??


Eh she'll learn fast...she has been lurking for some time now but once we think of a title for her journal she will set one up and start posting.

She has really started dieting down and is starting to look amazing!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I know! How about:
> <insert GF's name here> Journal
> Simple. easy to find. good to go.


I wish it was that easy!  You know as well as I do that women are more complicated then quantum physics...and I probably spelled that wrong!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 2, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> How about "Triple Threat???s Terrific Tales of Training Triumphs, Trials and Tribulations"?  Oh wait, that's already taken.
> 
> Make sure you warn her about Burner, though.


 

Eh he's harmless!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 2, 2006)

Lets start the post like this....

Working in 102 degree heat all day blows ass!

Second...rolled my ankle when a bunch of dogs came charging me at a patients house   But I refuse to let it stop me!!!

Third I hate working out with macho meatheads!  For a while I will be working out at the rush hour time and it blows ass....can't get anything done b/c these wannabe guinies are standing around admiring their arms!

So now that I got that off my chest....got off to a rocky start with the workout especially with the ankle but for the next few weeks I expect the workouts to blow.

Back/Delts
BB Rows*3
HS High Rows*3
HS Horz Rows*2
CG Underhand Pulldown SS WG Pulldown*2

Smith Milt Press*3
DB Side Laterals*3
DB Front Raise*2
HS Side Laterals*2

I was just fed up with the people and left.  Next week will start the old routine and everything so I will start to bring my book with me.  Also gonna try and get all my stuff to start my new diet this weekend so monday will be a fresh start!

Thinking..
M1-cereal/yogurt-8:30am
m2-meat/veggies 12:30pm
m3-meat/carbs-4:30pm
m4-post w/o shake carbs-7pm
m5-cottage cheese/natty pb-10pm

Something along those lines for the next few weeks!


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 2, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Eh she'll learn fast...she has been lurking for some time now but once we think of a title for her journal she will set one up and start posting.
> 
> She has really started dieting down and is starting to look amazing!


Careful there, Buddy, how you word things.  Now all of us guys know you were paying her a well earned compliment, but some girls might make a "he said, she heard thing of it".  I can hear it now.  "HE DIDN"T THINK I LOOKED AMAZING BEFORE!!!!!".  

Just giving you a hard time, good job getting to the gym


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 2, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Careful there, Buddy, how you word things.  Now all of us guys know you were paying her a well earned compliment, but some girls might make a "he said, she heard thing of it".  I can hear it now.  "HE DIDN"T THINK I LOOKED AMAZING BEFORE!!!!!".
> 
> Just giving you a hard time, good job getting to the gym


Yea I know I'm sure I'll pay for that one...but I stick to my motto like or leave it   j/k  I'm a better man then that....

Thanks bud!  Same to you!  Hopefully I'll get to your journal some time this week....


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 4, 2006)

Well skipped my workout yesterday...a dealer found a truck I wanted but I wanted to explore my options a tad ore.  So I was see sawing back and forth between two dealers trying to get the best price and everything.  Right now they have each found a truck i really like...one of them is my fathers buddy but he only has a basic truck the other dealer i went to found me the off road package which i really want so we'll see on the prices!  

I'm going to try and get to the gym today after work real fast then its off to food shopping...need to get some stuff for the up and coming diet 

Not sure if I'll workout monday b/c I need to go to the dealers again and see what they cn workout for me. They both quotedme at first 400-450 a month and I've worked them both down to 350-375 month so Iwant to see if I can get down to like 325 ish but its tough b/c of all the options in it!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Eh he's harmless!


don't kid yourself...but I do have manners....


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> don't kid yourself...but I do have manners....


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2006)

Well was suppose to sell my car today but the guy just pissed me off so I said screw it...

I felt bad for him b/c his car just got totaled and he needed one for the time being so I dropped my asking price a shit load and was willing to let him make out like a bandit.  We agreed to meet up at 9am and he would bring my money.  

I wake up early...first thing that pissed me off...get ready clean the car out and head over the the drop zone.  Bout 9:15 this fucker calls me and had just woken up and is like oh I dont have the money my bank wasn't open but I have $1200 I'll give you right now I dont have the rest.  He wants to meet up later but i said fuq off I'm working all he's trying to do is low ball me into giving him the car so now he got greedy and my new identity is a paramedic in the city who is working from this afternoon all the way into next week 

I hate people who just can't tell the truth...had he said yesterday look I dont have the money yet hold the car a day or two I wouldn't have a problem but b/c he wanted to jerk me around the hell with em!

Oh and to top it off he's like look just sign the car over to me...I'll bring you by my house and you can meet my wife then next week youc an stop by and pick the money up....


----------



## Devlin (Aug 6, 2006)

I don't blame you for passing on the car sale.  Can't trust people to follow through unless you get it all signed in writing.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I don't blame you for passing on the car sale.  Can't trust people to follow through unless you get it all signed in writing.


Yea I was willing to do it all on a handshake but eh screw em...these people better buy it now while I really want to get rid of it b/c once my truck comes in that car can sit there for a year for all I care LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 7, 2006)

Why does no one in this country drive a manual trans anymore?!

I can't find an 06 truck to save my life...I have to sacrifice all my options power everything etc just to get a 5speed truck!!!  God damn lazy america! 

If I had 2-3 months to wait I'd order an 07 but I dont have the time.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 7, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Why does no one in this country drive a manual trans anymore?!
> 
> I can't find an 06 truck to save my life...I have to sacrifice all my options power everything etc just to get a 5speed truck!!!  God damn lazy america!
> 
> If I had 2-3 months to wait I'd order an 07 but I dont have the time.



My dear you need to move south.   Manual transmission trucks are all over down here.  When I lived up there I had hard time finding a manual when I went for my first truck.  I searched 5 states (NJ, PA, DE, MD, NY) and found a whole 3 or 4.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 7, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> My dear you need to move south.   Manual transmission trucks are all over down here.  .


Rednecks like 'em because you can take the boot off and spit right through the floorboards.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 7, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Rednecks like 'em because you can take the boot off and spit right through the floorboards.



Hey now, I had a manual transmission truck when I lived in MD and then back in NJ   Now that I live in Kentucky I've graduated to driving a 6 speed 1 ton diesel at work, but I own an automatic truck that I bought in NJ (it has a higher tow rating than a manual transmission).


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 7, 2006)

Manual trannies all the way.  I like them so much better.  Of course, I understand why people in MD don't drive them.  The traffic around here is one of the top couple spots in the country.

Yeah, people will try to fuck you over when it comes to deals like that, even if you're trying to be nice and help them out.  People can go get fucked.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Why does no one in this country drive a manual trans anymore?!



Because it's easier to drive an automatic, especially when you are talking on a cell phone.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 8, 2006)

I think I'ma end up getting an auto for now b/c there are no more manuals which blows big donkey ass but my plans are to hold onto it for a bit then order an 07 the way I want it and give this POS back!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 8, 2006)

Well got the 06 colorado in maroon but its the only one they had on the lot...so I had to take it.  My car died this morning so I couldn't be picky I just needed something asap.

Bad news is a month between payments and insurance its $800 a month god it sux to be young and live in jersey!!!!!!

But anyhoot the specs are:
06 chevy colorado ext cap 
3.5 engin 
5300 tow capacity
4x4 off road upgrade-better suspention and shit
power window/lock
sliding rear window
oversized trires
6foot bed
auto--god that hurts to say but not as much as the color LOL

once I hit the lotto or get caught up on my bills...odds are the lotto will come first...I'm getting a new set of tints, exhaust, intake, better bed liner, and a few other things floating around.  

But for now once my insurance shit gets settled I'll be as good as golden and in debt for the next 5 years!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 8, 2006)

u gonna post pics of the new "baby" ??


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> u gonna post pics of the new "baby" ??


Yea...the dealer still has it until my insurance clears only a day or two then its mine!  I'll post some...


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 9, 2006)

with you naked on the hood?? Please??


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> with you naked on the hood?? Please??


Nw now no one wants to see that believe me!  I can't taint the truck just yet...I haven't even driven it yet...lemme break her in first then we get get dirty with it


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 9, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Nw now no one wants to see that believe me! I can't taint the truck just yet...I haven't even driven it yet...lemme break her in first then we get get dirty with it


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 10, 2006)

Piling on unpayable debt is the American way.  That's how our government operates, why should we be any different?  Heh.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 10, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Piling on unpayable debt is the American way.  That's how our government operates, why should we be any different?  Heh.


lol thats what i figured


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 10, 2006)

I hate fat people!!!

I call in sick today to get everything done with my car ie insurance etc etc.  In order to get insurance I need a new license.  Go to the DMV but I need 9000 proofs of residency from local to state to federal documents.    After an hour they say oh we need your birth cert.  So now I need to drive 30 minutes to a town city hall to get a new birth cert b/c I dont have mine then 30 minutes back.  Wait another hour to get my new license.  Now I have all my personal info but the dick head car salesman said we will do the paperwork when you come in to pick up the truck so now I dont have the vin # or lease # or any of the fucking info so that means no god damned insurance.  I call him yesterday to get this info and he says I'll give it to you tomorrow morning.  I call today...its his fucking day off!!!!!!  So someone is going to die!  Lucky for me the salesman had gastric bypass surgery so I'll cram a box of donuts down his throat and blow his already enormous stomach out of his fat head!!!

So if the salesmanager doesn't call me with the info I cant get insurance until monday and then god knly knows when I can get thye fucking truck!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2006)

maybe it's a sign, brotha....800.00 for a truck????? DUDE! That's my mortgage payment....
I had myself into a situation like that years ago with a shiny new Toyota 4-Runner. After that 1st payment...I hated it. ALL my $$ went intothe payment and insurance...
DB- seriously..THINK about this before you go thru w/ it...20 year old with a car payment THAT high...you are gona be a 'slave' to the truck...
I have been there....it's not fun.
If I heard you...you are leaving school..to take on a 2nd job...to be able to buy a friggin.....truck?????
That's the old guy friend in me, brotha....please think about it...you have a couple days...and haven't actually taken delivery of it, right? Not even the truck you exactly want....
just my .02 worth...


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> maybe it's a sign, brotha....800.00 for a truck????? DUDE! That's my mortgage payment....
> I had myself into a situation like that years ago with a shiny new Toyota 4-Runner. After that 1st payment...I hated it. ALL my $$ went intothe payment and insurance...
> DB- seriously..THINK about this before you go thru w/ it...20 year old with a car payment THAT high...you are gona be a 'slave' to the truck...
> I have been there....it's not fun.
> ...


I know man I hear you but I didn't leave school for the truck.  I left school to be able to afford an apt for my job.  This decision had nothing to do with the truck.  If it doesn't pull through and I really can't afford it I'll bring it back and get a POS 4banger with no options for the time being.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 11, 2006)

okie dokie...but u don't have to go from one ende of the spectrum to the other.
personally, my Audi...is 5 years old. It looks great. All the toys (except gps, which wasn't offered that year) and u can't tell it from the '05. Oh...and less than 400.00 month payments.
Maybe look for a year or two old truck? Lease return? Let somebody else take the initial 'hit' on the new purchase...
makes u feel any better...my friend is paying 800.00 per month on brand new Lexus...
get a 300 - 400/month payment...and spend the rest on your girl...better investment. 

Do what u think is best.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 12, 2006)

Dude, the DMV is ridiculous.

There are a few rules you have to understand when dealing with the DMV, if what you are requiring doesn't allow you to go through an express place:


You will not have all the paperwork and/or information required to do what you need to do, even if it was explicitly laid out for you in bold type and you followed it to the T.


You will have to return to the DMV at least once.


3 hours is your minimum time investment in getting anything done.


You will be serviced by at least one extremely rude person who hates their job.


If there was originally money involved in what you needed to get done, you will be spending more than what you planned on.


Did I miss anything?  Fuck the fucking DMV.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 12, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Dude, the DMV is ridiculous.
> 
> There are a few rules you have to understand when dealing with the DMV, if what you are requiring doesn't allow you to go through an express place:
> 
> ...


Yeah, you missed the skanky mother with her three illigitemate uncontrollable children that's always there when I am, trying to register her rust bucket while the kids create chaos in the place.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 13, 2006)

GODspeed you in your decisions my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey DB!

As far as Burner's comment on the vehicle, mine is a smaller car (Nissan Versa) but roomy inside, payments around $250, plus great milage.  If it's a cash thing, don't get hung up on a truck.  It will likely cost you more to drive it anyway.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 13, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Dude, the DMV is ridiculous.
> 
> There are a few rules you have to understand when dealing with the DMV, if what you are requiring doesn't allow you to go through an express place:
> 
> ...



Don't forget the kid screaming, "I want it" because he wants a soda or candy and the mother who either ignores it or just says, "Now Johnny you can get it when we leave." Instead of beating his ass till he really has something to scream about.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 13, 2006)

Let's combine Devlin and boiler's suggestion and add "out of control children that drive you out of your fucking mind."  Sound good?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> okie dokie...but u don't have to go from one ende of the spectrum to the other.
> personally, my Audi...is 5 years old. It looks great. All the toys (except gps, which wasn't offered that year) and u can't tell it from the '05. Oh...and less than 400.00 month payments.
> Maybe look for a year or two old truck? Lease return? Let somebody else take the initial 'hit' on the new purchase...
> makes u feel any better...my friend is paying 800.00 per month on brand new Lexus...
> ...



Well I got the truck and I'm spending 400 a month so I'll be in good shape!

God damn 800 a month what a fool   I'd rather drive the chevy silverado SS for well under that...thats my next truck in 5 years...


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 14, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Dude, the DMV is ridiculous.
> 
> There are a few rules you have to understand when dealing with the DMV, if what you are requiring doesn't allow you to go through an express place:
> 
> ...


  I have to agree...


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 14, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Hey DB!
> 
> As far as Burner's comment on the vehicle, mine is a smaller car (Nissan Versa) but roomy inside, payments around $250, plus great milage.  If it's a cash thing, don't get hung up on a truck.  It will likely cost you more to drive it anyway.



I need a truck though...with all the things I do a car just wouldn't last I'd beat the hell out of it between hunting, fishing, the fire dept, the ambulance core, paintballing, my bird dog, etc etc I would just kill another car in a year.  But I do get like 23 to the gallon with this truck.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 14, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Don't forget the kid screaming, "I want it" because he wants a soda or candy and the mother who either ignores it or just says, "Now Johnny you can get it when we leave." Instead of beating his ass till he really has something to scream about.





boilermaker said:


> Yeah, you missed the skanky mother with her three illigitemate uncontrollable children that's always there when I am, trying to register her rust bucket while the kids create chaos in the place.





CowPimp said:


> Let's combine Devlin and boiler's suggestion and add "out of control children that drive you out of your fucking mind."  Sound good?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 14, 2006)

Well I'm back in action...however weak or slow or out of shape I am I'm back this week that is!

Been rough past few weeks and shit has gotten crazy but I think they are slowing down...I'm done with my classes, I got the new truck, I got a pay raise, all I have to do is sell my old car and I will be free!

Workout today was better then i thought it was...got some serious elbow pain...tennis elbow and the knee is all wacky but other then that I'm fine 

RR Back/delts

Rack Deadlifts
225*8
2*275*6

DB Row
65s*8
2*70s*8

HS High Row
180*12
180*10

HS Horz Row
120*12
120*10

Pulldown
2*105*13

SMith Milt Press
115*58
2*135*6

DB Side Lateral
20s*10
25s*8

HS Side Lateral-single arm
60*12
80*12

B/o DB Lateral
25s*15
35s*12

5 minutes cardio---OUCH major patela and left tendon pain!  I will gradually work my way into cardio or my knee will pop right back out again 

On a good note I got all my vitamines in and will be taking a variety of things...bcaas, glutamine, vit c, vit e, vit b, glucosamine, multi, and there may be one or two more I dont remember.

This will be my own form of detox...gotta get my body back into the swing of things...I think its why I've been getting hurt alot.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 14, 2006)

Nice workout DB, I feel ya on the elbows... Mine bothered me a bit today when I did skulls.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 15, 2006)

No w/o today...was planning on doing some circuit stuff but I am still feeling like shit so this week will be a standard 3x workout.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 15, 2006)

way to get back at it.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 15, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> way to get back at it.



thanks bud!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 16, 2006)

nice looking workout DB..hope you are feeling better...I've been battling a sinus/head cold


----------



## Devlin (Aug 16, 2006)

Glad to see things getting bacl on track for you.

Allergies are kicking in around my area.  I'm living on Clariton right now or else I would probably be suffering with sinus headaches.  Luckily so far, so good with the Clariton.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 16, 2006)

Woohoo, he worked out!  Not being sarcastic here, heh.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2006)

...and he's gone...again.....I almost die....was gonna tell him what a great job the medics did on me...and he's not even here.....oi.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> Well I got the truck and I'm spending 400 a month so I'll be in good shape!
> 
> God damn 800 a month what a fool  I'd rather drive the chevy silverado SS for well under that...thats my next truck in 5 years...


 
Good deal..much better. Did u get a different truck? what did u get?
23mpg..is that highway?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey everyone sorry been busy at work.  

Wen I went in to do quads and arms but in the middle of doing hack squats I felt the patella shift out of place so there is a serious problem there.  Just did some random arm stuff b/c I was pissed.

Arms:
Pushdowns*2
HS Tri Ext*2
Single Arm Rev Pushdown*2
DB Curl*2
HS Peacher*2
DB Hammer*2

Friday went in and did chest/traps.  It was a really good workout and I felt great!  I was tired from working all day but the workout was good.

Chest/traps:
DB Flat Press*3
BB Decline*2
DB Inc Fly SS DB Inc Press*2
Cbl X Over SS DB Pullover*2
DB Shrug *2
DB Shrug quadruple drop set...


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 19, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Woohoo, he worked out!  Not being sarcastic here, heh.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> ...and he's gone...again.....I almost die....was gonna tell him what a great job the medics did on me...and he's not even here.....oi.



?? What did I miss here...did you try and eat that 56th eclair and the heart stop pumpin on ya?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Good deal..much better. Did u get a different truck? what did u get?
> 23mpg..is that highway?



I just got a beter deal with the dealer and better insurance.  So my payments are much less.

I still got the chevy coloroda and I like it...dont love it b/c its not stick but it sure has some balls boy. Especially with the off road tires I have to baby it around corners or I peel out all over the place lol.

And yea its 23 to the highway I believe....still cost me $50 to fill the bastard up on regular ouch!  Not like the $20 my corrola use to get and last me 2 weeks LOL.

I will take some pics of it today and let ya'll see what she looks like.  Gotta go looks for my sirious radio remote though...lost it somewhere in the truck and its pissingme off LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 19, 2006)

Pics of my new truck...


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 19, 2006)

My vitamines...all setup now...


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 19, 2006)

My puppy...


----------



## Devlin (Aug 19, 2006)

Nice truck, but I love the cute pup.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 19, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Nice truck, but I love the cute pup.


  Yea I couldn't resist it lol I love that lug!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 19, 2006)

awww..cute truck, AND cute puppy!

who is the little guy posing in the first picture??


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh lol didn't even see him...thats spider my step mothers dog.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 20, 2006)

Nice truck, but the color hurts my eyes a bit  . It's ok, my car has a bit of a ghey color as well.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 20, 2006)

That's a pimp ride man!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 20, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Nice truck, but the color hurts my eyes a bit  . It's ok, my car has a bit of a ghey color as well.



I was thinking something similar.  Wasn't that the vehicle they used in "Back to the Fuschia"?  

Nice ride, Bolt.  Glad you got into something you like.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 20, 2006)

Pylon said:


> I was thinking something similar. Wasn't that the vehicle they used in "Back to the Fuschia"?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 21, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Nice truck, but the color hurts my eyes a bit  . It's ok, my car has a bit of a ghey color as well.



LOL thanks...isn't your camero black though?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 21, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> That's a pimp ride man!



Thanks bro...every day it grows on me more and more...


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 21, 2006)

Pylon said:


> I was thinking something similar.  Wasn't that the vehicle they used in "Back to the Fuschia"?
> 
> Nice ride, Bolt.  Glad you got into something you like.



Everyones got jokes  

Thanks py!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 21, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


>


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 21, 2006)

well...it WAS funny.... 
GJ, DB!
Trust me...the auto will grow on you...miss having a manual once in a while...but just throttle and go most of the time is great.....

I'd like to see how my car would do at sea level....


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 21, 2006)

Well hope yall had a good weekend...I did...went to the country build a new ground blind for the up and coming archery season.  Got some greatg pics of some nice deer.  Then hung with the GF all sunday.

Today I was back in action though and hittin the weights.  Did another RR workout and will finish up this week with RR then hit Power next week.

RR Back/Delts
Rack Deadlift
3*295*6

DB Rows
65s*8
2*70s*8

HS High Row
180*10
230*9

HS Horz Row
105*12
120*12

Pulldown
2*105*15

Smith Milt Press
3*135*6

HS Side Lateral single arms
70*12
80*12

DB Side Lateral
20s*12
25s*12

B/o DB Lateral
2*30s*15

Shoulder Rehab
11 minutes stationary bike...knee pain

Little by little I will increase my cardio...I need to rehab this knee or I will bomb this physical!

Tomorrow I will go shopping for some food supplies and hopefully my diet will get in check asap!


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 21, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> LOL thanks...isn't your camero black though?



No, my camaro's kinda between grey and purple...


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 21, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> No, my camaro's kinda between grey and purple...



phag


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 21, 2006)

yeah....... well it's in the shop now...


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 22, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> yeah....... well it's in the shop now...



y?


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 22, 2006)

read my journal =p


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 22, 2006)

nice workout DB!! is the GF still going to the gym?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 22, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> nice workout DB!! is the GF still going to the gym?



ty ya she is looking great!  She is doin better then me lol


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 22, 2006)

^ Lucky SOB... Hey, at least my GF signed up for some pilates and cardio kickboxing classes... Tis a step in the right direction.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 22, 2006)

when will she start a journal/post pics for us??  Are you allowed to give us her stats and what kind of program she is doing?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 23, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> ^ Lucky SOB... Hey, at least my GF signed up for some pilates and cardio kickboxing classes... Tis a step in the right direction.



LOL yea she is kickin ass!  I couldn't be any happier.  But hey at least yours is doing something right?  As long as they are active its all good!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 23, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> when will she start a journal/post pics for us??  Are you allowed to give us her stats and what kind of program she is doing?



Right now she is just doing alot of random things from pilates, to the treadmill, to some strength routines, and now she is starting some new thing.  Something like from wallking to running or some shit like that.  Its a gradual routiine that builds up over time...a basic periodization routine....based around the cardiovascular system.

She will be joining a gym soon so that will be great.

As for her starting a journal...she wanted me to think of a title for her journal but I am the most non creative person in the world so I couldn't think of anything so she hasn't started it yet.  Soon I hope she will come over here...maybe it will get me here more lol.

As for her stats...I'll leave that up to her b/c she hasn't told me anything...you know how women are lol.

So feel free to throw some titles out for journals so I can get her in here.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 23, 2006)

Well, it's hard to do without knowing her name...or nickname, I suppose.  Give up some info and we'll get her set.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 23, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> So feel free to throw some titles out for journals so I can get her in here.



<Insert name here> Pleases Deadbolt Standing Up!

Alright, I need to get laid.  Sorry.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 23, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> <Insert name here> Pleases Deadbolt Standing Up!
> 
> Alright, I need to get laid.  Sorry.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 23, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Well, it's hard to do without knowing her name...or nickname, I suppose.  Give up some info and we'll get her set.



She just made a new name and its something like stacylove...yea I think thats it.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 23, 2006)

Today was a decent workout...nuttin to crazy just a lil arms and rehab work.  

I worked 8am-4pm then I have to be back in at 11pm-7am so I didn't go crazy.

RR Tri's/Bi's
Pushdowns
3*120*8

HS Tri Ext
3*90*10

Single Arm reverse pushdowns
30*15
40*15

DB Curl
35s*8
40s*6

HS Preacher
60*10
70*10

Concentration Curl
2*20s*12

Knee rahab
Shoulder rehab
15 minutes walking for the knee

Just a quick paced w/o and now its off to a meeting at the fire house then off to work for the 2nd time in one day!

Also gotta change my routine around so I'll play with that tonight and let yall know.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 23, 2006)

Stacylove, huh?  Hmmm...

Tunnel of love?
Stacylover's leap?
Stacylove is a battlefield?


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 23, 2006)

Nice workouts Dead 

How about "Dead's Piece".  Naw, she won't go for that.  Maybe "Dead's Peace".


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 23, 2006)

laST ACE You'll ever need...

I have no idea.  It popped into my head and I felt like posting it.  It's late and my brain is doing what it wants, heh.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 23, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Stacylove is a battlefield?


 

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!   

that's freaking hilarious..


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL you guys are all to funny!

Wow just got home from my first full midnight shift...god its gonna take some getting use to lol.  11pm-7am isn't easy at all!

Off to get some sleep most likely...


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 24, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> Today I was back in action though and hittin the weights.  Did another RR workout and will finish up this week with RR then hit Power next week.
> 
> RR Back/Delts
> Rack Deadlift
> 3**295**6



  So when are you going to stop pussy-footing around and get to 3 big ones?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 24, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> So when are you going to stop pussy-footing around and get to 3 big ones?



baby steps next RR week ill do it


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 26, 2006)

Heya everyone hope your having a good weekend!  Just finished some chest/traps and a wee bit of hams.

Chest/Traps..and a wee bit of hams:
Incl Smith press
3*135*8

Flat Db press
2*60s*10
60s*6 drop 40s*6

Flay DB Fly
2*25s*12

BB Shrug
205*10
185*12

DB Shrug
70s*12
60s*15

DB SLDL
20s*12
40s*12
55s*12

Abs/20 minutes cardio

I didn't sleep much this week with the new graveyard shift but next week should be better.

I wanted to give hamstrings a go to see if they bothered the knee but it didn't hurt at all.  I will start up with hams again then hopefully quads to follow shortly.

Cardio was really good...got a full 20 minutes in today so I guess the knee is improving slightly...just can't push it or I'll hurt it again.

While on the bike I decided to come up with a new routine so once I figure it out I'll let ya'll know...

Brown rice is cooking and a grill full of meats is going so I need to jet...gotta get the food for the week ready


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 26, 2006)

a 'wee-bit' of hams? Which part? The inner or outer hams? 

IT will take about a week to get used to mids...then no problems. I never had problems w/ sleeping...
Do u lift before work, or after u get up? Besides..u only have 8 hour shifts...walk in the park! 
How's the truck?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> a 'wee-bit' of hams? Which part? The inner or outer hams?
> 
> IT will take about a week to get used to mids...then no problems. I never had problems w/ sleeping...
> Do u lift before work, or after u get up? Besides..u only have 8 hour shifts...walk in the park!
> How's the truck?



Oh yea I love the shift its great.  Lately i have been lifting at odd hours but i will start lifting after my shift...around 7:30-8am b/c there will be no one in the gym!

I dont have a problem sleeping at all so I enjoy the shift.

Truck is good...I'm abusing the hell out of it and putting it into action hauling and loading shit into it...lots off off road time already up the country LOL.  Bitch on gas though heh.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 26, 2006)

This is a new w/o I will be doing in preperation for the fire dept test.

I will be lifting 2 days a week and doing circuit training 2 days a week for now.

Week 1&2 push/pull A
Week 3&4 push/pull B
repeat

I'll keep that course until I figure out what would be best for me or someone chimes in  

Push A 15 total sets
BB Squat*3sets
BB Press*3sets
DB Inc Fly*2sets
DB Milt Press*2sets
HS Side Lateral*2sets
Pushdown*3sets

Push B 17 total sets
Step Ups/Lunges*3sets
Leg Press*3sets
DB Inc Press*3sets
BB Decline Press*2sets
Smith Milt Press*2sets
Cheat DB Laterals*2sets
Skull Crushers*3sets

Pull A 23 total sets
Deadlift*3sets
BB Row-WG U/h*3sets
CG Pulldown*3sets
Stiff Arm Pulldown*2sets
Face Pulls*3sets
DB SLDL*3sets
Lying Leg Curl*3sets
DB Curl*3sets

Pull B 24 total sets
SLDL*3sets
Reverse Hypers*3sets
Lying Leg Curl*3sets
Pulldown*3sets
DB Row*3sets
HS Horz Row*3sets
B/O Laterals*3sets
Hammer Curl*3sets

Mon-circuit
Tues-weights
Wen-rest
Thur-circuit
Fri-weights
Sat-rest
Sun-rest

Diet will be strange b/c of my shift.  I sleep alot on my shift but I will figure something out. I'm thinking:

Pre w/o - whey + mutli grain toast
Post w/o - whey + oats + glutamine/bcaas
nap
m1-meat + brown rice
m2-meat + veggies...maybe some carbs we'll see...
m3-meat + veggies
m4-cottage cheese + nuts

Days without workouts will just be the same except I may move some things round b/c there is no workout.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 26, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> a grill full of meats is going



Looks like someone is calling me.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 27, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Looks like someone is calling me.



LOL...I gotta do it again tonight...my family ate it all lol!


----------



## Devlin (Aug 27, 2006)

I loved grave yard shifts.  I worked that shift for 6 years full time, but it was hell on the social life  

Looks like you are doing great in the gym and having a blast with the new truck.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2006)

u keeping the same schedule on your days off?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 28, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> u keeping the same schedule on your days off?



Na my days off are rest days so I'll just adjust the foods and times.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 28, 2006)

Devlin said:


> I loved grave yard shifts.  I worked that shift for 6 years full time, but it was hell on the social life
> 
> Looks like you are doing great in the gym and having a blast with the new truck.



Yea I love it...only thing is I need to get like a small mattress or aero bed or something b/c sleeping on chairs kills my back...I may try sleeping in my truck LOL.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 29, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> Na my days off are rest days so I'll just adjust the foods and times.


oops, sorry. Meant to say: are you keeping your same sleeping schedule?
Going back-n-forth...really kills you.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 29, 2006)

Well no w/o today.  

Haven't slept since monday early morning...was hopin to sleep at work but i was to busy then this morning i drove to PA then when i got back got a big fire call and spent 3 hours on a fire hose.  Got a big cut on my hand we'll see when it heals so i can lift.  So sore from spraying that water...3hrs of a 2 1/2 inch hose pumping 280lbs/sq inch


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 29, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> spent 3 hours on a hose.  Got a big cut on my hand.  So sore ...3hrs of a 2 1/2 inch hose



Wasn't your gf around?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Wasn't your gf around?



lol yea 2 1/2 inches wide


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Wasn't your gf around?



Hahaha!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 30, 2006)

Yea no gym....hand healed up alot in the past 12 hours but not good enough to lift on and I'm sore as shit so oh well.  Tomorrow I will do push and saturday I'll do pull.

Hopefully sunday it wont rain and I will be able to go up the country again and finish setting up all my stands and what not!  Season is right around the corner!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 30, 2006)

Heya bolt!  How's the gf and gym getting along?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 31, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Heya bolt!  How's the gf and gym getting along?



She is doing good...waiting for her to join the gym still...most likely once she goes back to class.  But she is still getting her workouts in which is great!

Got to the gym today after my shift and started the new push/pull deal!

Push a:
Squats
45*20
2*65*12
~~knee still bugged out so legs will take a while to get back into!

BB Flat Press
135*6
2*155*6

DB Inc Fly
35s*12
40s*12

DB Milt Press
2*50s*8

HS Side Lateral-single arm
80*915
110*8

Pushdown
120*12
150*6
130*98

Shoulder rehab
20 minute walk with the dogs

Shoulder felt tight the whole workout gotta get use to this much stress in oen w/o again.

I realized how much I really hate doing delts with and form of chest lol...

Would have done cardio at the gym but forgot my sneakers so I had to workout in my duty boots from work so I dont like running with boots of that caliber unless its life or death!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 31, 2006)

Shot my bow some today...hunting season is only like a week away so I had to see how the ol bow was holdin up!  I'd say I'm ready...

All shots were from 30 yards...


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 4, 2006)

well just finished work and the gym was closed...forgot it was a holiday.

Alot of crap happened this past week weekend so I never got a workout in or cardio.  Someone broke into my resturaunt and stole alot of stuff so all weekend was used fixing the buisness up and repeairing broken stuff and that on top of not sleepin for 3 days prior really killed me.

Today I'm going up the country to set things up before the hunting season opens saturday.


----------



## Du (Sep 4, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> well just finished work and the gym was closed...forgot it was a holiday.
> 
> Alot of crap happened this past week weekend so I never got a workout in or cardio. Someone broke into my resturaunt and stole alot of stuff so all weekend was used fixing the buisness up and repeairing broken stuff and that on top of not sleepin for 3 days prior really killed me.
> 
> Today I'm going up the country to set things up before the hunting season opens saturday.


 
Shit I've missed a lot... you have a restaurant? Where is it?


----------



## Devlin (Sep 4, 2006)

You aren't the only one who couldn't get to the gym before it closed    Sorry to hear about the break in.  Hopefully they didn't get too much or cause a lot of costly damage.  Enjoy the time in the country


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 4, 2006)

du510 said:


> Shit I've missed a lot... you have a restaurant? Where is it?



Holy fuck where the hell have you been LOL!

Yea alot of shit has happened lol...my father owns a resturaunt in garfield.  like 15 minutes from your girls school heh.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 4, 2006)

Devlin said:


> You aren't the only one who couldn't get to the gym before it closed    Sorry to hear about the break in.  Hopefully they didn't get too much or cause a lot of costly damage.  Enjoy the time in the country



They got about $40k a few guns and trashed the place!


----------



## Devlin (Sep 4, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> They got about $40k a few guns and trashed the place!



 

Hope they get they guys, but I also hope you and your dad get a few minutes alone with them first


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 4, 2006)

Holy shit, nice shootin' there DB!

I hope you recover from that breakin too.  That sucks the big one.  Insurance?


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 5, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Hope they get they guys, but I also hope you and your dad get a few minutes alone with them first



Oh thats been worked out...I have alot of friends on the force and the 3 detectives working the case are great friends with my father and I...I'm sure we will be able to become aquainted with this fine gent.  I have a few choice words for him!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 5, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Holy shit, nice shootin' there DB!
> 
> I hope you recover from that breakin too.  That sucks the big one.  Insurance?



LOL thanks bud...saturday I hope to shoot a real one and get this season starting with a bang!  If I shoot my quota early I wont have to freeze my ass of in the middle of winter LOL.

Yea its gonna take alot of work to rebound this one though!  Yea theres insurance but they need to do an investigation b/c this is the 3rd one in 6 months but this one was major!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 5, 2006)

*9-5-06 Push A*

Well started this week with push A again...this workout was much better then last week and I haven't slept more then 3 hours a night for the padt 3 days.  Once my girl starts school again and we get set with our work hours I will get moe sleep and ther workouts with get much better!

Push A
Squats
65*15
95*10
115*10
135*8  

BB Bench
135*10
2*155*8

DB Inc Fly
35s*10
40s*10

DB Milt Press
50s*6
40s*10

HS Side lateral-single arm
80*12
90*12

Pushdown
100*15
2*120*12

25 minutes cardio  

The weights weren't that great but that fact that I could put some weight into my squats is awsome and I got 25 minutes of cardio with minimal pain and I can still walk.  Improvement I'd say!

I have some new motivation now....my girl is kicking my ass!!!!  She has lost like 12lbs and just keeps on going!  She is looking so amazing!  So I need to get my fat ass into gear!  I need to catch up to her lol.  As long as the knee holds up I'll be fine b/c now I have nothing to do except cardio and sleep!  Diet part is really killing me though wtih my schedual!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 5, 2006)

Good job on the workout there DB, looks solid.  Glad to hear the woman is leaning out too.  That's a great motivator indeed.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 5, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> 25 minutes cardio


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 5, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Good job on the workout there DB, looks solid.  Glad to hear the woman is leaning out too.  That's a great motivator indeed.



Yea I'm really glad we went with less push...after that workout man I feel my shoulder big time.  I have been doing extra rotator work to compensate...I warm it up really really good then after my workouts I work em nice and slow.  I couldn't imagine doing another 10 sets of push LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 5, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


>



   I did more cardio then I've slept the past few days LOL!


----------



## Devlin (Sep 5, 2006)

The girlfriend kicking your butt is fantastic motivation.  Glad to hear she is doing so well.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2006)

hey there, fellow...fat ass!

Lots of stuff going on in here too.....
Hope things work out...heh...after the court and all..i'd like 5minutes with the little loser who slashed me...to make things right....


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> hey there, fellow...fat ass!
> 
> Lots of stuff going on in here too.....
> Hope things work out...heh...after the court and all..i'd like 5minutes with the little loser who slashed me...to make things right....


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 6, 2006)

Well whats new no workout! 

I went 4 straight days without sleep b/c life has been so hectic and it all just crashed this morning.  I worked all night in the pouring rain and it was the coldest night we've had yet so that on top of no sleep and being run down has left me sick as a dog.  I will have to load up on some meds and suck it up b/c I have 2 more days or work left!

I just can't afford top miss work so I wasn't going to the gym.  I'll keep ya'll posted...


----------



## Devlin (Sep 6, 2006)

Take care of yourself.  Hope you feel better


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 7, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> I went 4 straight days without sleep



I'm no expert, but that just can't be good.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2006)

bah....he's young....he can handle...


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 7, 2006)

Now go to bed young man!!!!!!!(er...to sleep that is  )


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 7, 2006)

*!*



b_reed23 said:


> Now go to bed young man!!!!!!!(er...to sleep that is  )



lol oh I did believe me...I've been getting some regular sleep but the damage is done...


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 7, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> I'm no expert, but that just can't be good.



Yea I dont think so either


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 7, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Take care of yourself.  Hope you feel better



TY Dev


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> bah....he's young....he can handle...


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 9, 2006)

Well I felt good enough to go hunting opening day today...


----------



## Devlin (Sep 10, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> Well I felt good enough to go hunting opening day today...



Nice.  However, couldn't you atleast close it's eye


----------



## StacyLove (Sep 10, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Nice.  However, couldn't you atleast close it's eye



they don't close sorry hun...


----------



## Devlin (Sep 10, 2006)

StacyLove said:


> they don't close sorry hun...



Damn one can hope.  When we put down horses we can close their eyes, not that they all stay closed, but it makes the owners more comfortable


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> Well I felt good enough to go hunting opening day today...


you...killed...BAMBI!...MURDERER!!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 10, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> Well I felt good enough to go hunting opening day today...



Mmm....venison.  That reminds me, I have some ground ven in my freezer...and it's almost chili weather...


----------



## Devlin (Sep 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> you...killed...BAMBI!...MURDERER!!!!!



I'd rather he kill Bambi for the table than Thumper, the bunny.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 10, 2006)

Bambi tastes better


----------



## Pylon (Sep 10, 2006)

I dunno...a little fricasseed thumper can be awfully good...or wabbit stew, perhaps.  

It's like my grandaddy used to say, they's all good, just some's better.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 10, 2006)

Damn straight I killed bambi and I enjoyed the backstraps tonight...there will be another wens as well!

CS6 you got it right sure does taste good...

thumbers tasty but I get more meat out of bambi 



Pylon said:


> It's like my grandaddy used to say, they's all good, just some's better.



Wordas to live by 

off to work I'll post my WORKOUT in the morning...yea I'm gonna get another........push lol


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 10, 2006)

stacylove huh?? is this the girlfriend we've been hearing wonderful things about???


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 11, 2006)

Pylon said:


> It's like my grandaddy used to say, they's all good, just some's better.



Are you talking about animals or women?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey DB!
Did u watch the show last night about 9/11? The ducumentary about the plebe and got the Trade Towers on film?
Tears came up into my eyes afew times again.

For the firefighters to keep going back, day after day searching for survivors / bodies...
Keep your head high, brother....


----------



## Pylon (Sep 11, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Are you talking about animals or women?



Acutally, I can't think of one topic to which it would not apply.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 11, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> stacylove huh?? is this the girlfriend we've been hearing wonderful things about???



Yea thats her but she never posts LOL...one day she will.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hey DB!
> Did u watch the show last night about 9/11? The ducumentary about the plebe and got the Trade Towers on film?
> Tears came up into my eyes afew times again.
> 
> ...



No I was working all night but its probably better i didn't see it...its very hard for me to talk about it or watch things on TV.  Just a very topuchy subject for me ya know.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 11, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Are you talking about animals or women?





Pylon said:


> Acutally, I can't think of one topic to which it would not apply.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 11, 2006)

Well I went to the gym today...nothing great.

Squat
95*10
115*6 PAIN!!

BB Bench
135*6
155*6
175*5

DB Inc Fly
35s*12
40s*12

DB Milt Press
2*40s*12

HS Side Lat-sinlge arm
2*90*12

Pushdown
120*10
2*100*12

I just stopped everything b/c the pain in my knee was unbarable!!!  I have to call my doctor to get an MRI b/c something is really really wrong.  I can barely function day to day with this pain.  Not good at all!

And I weighted myself god I'm down to 190lbs.  Thats now a total loss of 25lbs since I hurt my knee.  I think I've lost like 4 inches on my legs.  I hate this shit man!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> No I was working all night but its probably better i didn't see it...its very hard for me to talk about it or watch things on TV. Just a very topuchy subject for me ya know.


well, I figured it would have gone the other way...
swelling w/ pride that your 'brothers' more than rose to the occasion.
they made the ultimate sacrifice for people they never knew.
As the PJ motto is: So Others May Live.

DB, that video makes any human tear up to see it. Be proud of your profession...u make a difference..and have and/or will in many people's lives that you don't know.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 12, 2006)

I can completely understand why DB doesn't want to see any videos or movies about 9/11.  It brings back too many memories of the fallen, the lives that gave all to help others.  It can hit way too close to home.  I was in NY, an hour outside of NYC on 9/11 and there are no words to describe waiting to hear if people you knew were coming home or not, not knowing if you were going to be able to just drive to the city, being trapped in the city after 9/11 during the alerts when a plane strayed outside of a specific air space.  DB was probably even closer than I was, but regardless for all of those that lived in the NJ/NYC area it hit home and touched many personally.   Plus there is a bond among firemen that can't be described, it's not just a brotherhood, but a family.  I would not be surprised if DB knew some of the fallen given his location.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 12, 2006)

Devlin said:


> I would not be surprised if DB knew some of the fallen given his location.



actually two of my good buddies were killed...and several of my friends were in the towers(civilians)...it is a touchy subject and I'm glad you understand.

Burner I hear what your saying but when you've lived it that close it hits home a little more and hits the heart a bit stronger.  Although I am proud of all those who gave their lives it still saddens me that they had to go that far.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 12, 2006)

Sorry to hear the knee is giving you fits.  I feel your pain, bro.

As to the other, well, everyone has to deal with it their own way, but remembering is a big part of it.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Sep 14, 2006)

All I said/ saying is that I was giving my friend, DB an 'atta-boy' for chosing what I consider to be one of the last selfless and heroic and noble careers left, especially at his (young) age.
I did not lose any family or friends that day that I am aware of. As a human being and an American, my heart sank that day as I watched it live on TV. That's not the part I dwelled upon. I am talking about after. 
The actions of the NYFD and the support they got from the citizens....is a shining example of what makes this the greatest nation on the planet.
The FD kept going back into the fray day after day; tired, broken and exhausted...looking for survivors...they kept going back. Civilians brought food/beverages, clothes, etc to support them.
THAT is heroic. THAT should be remembered and celebrated.
THAT is what America is about. 

Dev- hun, you are my friend and one of my favorite people here on this board. I dont need to be told of family or bond. If you may or may not recall, I am prior military. A cop. I've been deployed all over the world and potentially put into harm's way. Trust me, I am Accutely aware of a bond and feeling of family and close knit.

And that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> All I said/ saying is that I was giving my friend, DB an 'atta-boy' for chosing what I consider to be one of the last selfless and heroic and noble careers left, especially at his (young) age.
> I did not lose any family or friends that day that I am aware of. As a human being and an American, my heart sank that day as I watched it live on TV. That's not the part I dwelled upon. I am talking about after.
> The actions of the NYFD and the support they got from the citizens....is a shining example of what makes this the greatest nation on the planet.
> The FD kept going back into the fray day after day; tired, broken and exhausted...looking for survivors...they kept going back. Civilians brought food/beverages, clothes, etc to support them.
> ...



Gotcha...I feel it should be remembered in the same way!!!!  Alot happened that year and many have forgotten already...what a shame it is!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 17, 2006)

Heya all just got back from my firemens convention in south jersey...had a great time and enjoyed my short vacation but its all I could get away with this year so I made the best of it!

This week starts a new week for workouts and hopefully things will get better from here on out.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 17, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> Heya all just got back from my firemens convention in south jersey...had a great time and enjoyed my short vacation but its all I could get away with this year so I made the best of it!
> 
> This week starts a new week for workouts and hopefully things will get better from here on out.



Do they still have the convention down in Wildwood?  I remember that it was held in the correct named place since it was known to be a wild time.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2006)

hey DB!
They had a fireman's convention here this weekend too! LOTS of drunken FF here!
We were pretty lenient w/ them..but still had to show a couple how to egress the front door early...man, were they trashed! 
(that would be a more creative way of saying that they wre too drunk na d needed to leave the club before they got too sick)
I talked with a bunch of them.
Some were from 'Vegas, many were from Toronto. All over!

Glad u had a great time!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 18, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Do they still have the convention down in Wildwood?  I remember that it was held in the correct named place since it was known to be a wild time.



Yea its still in wildwood...its not as crazy as it use to be but we still know how to have a good time


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> hey DB!
> They had a fireman's convention here this weekend too! LOTS of drunken FF here!
> We were pretty lenient w/ them..but still had to show a couple how to egress the front door early...man, were they trashed!
> (that would be a more creative way of saying that they wre too drunk na d needed to leave the club before they got too sick)
> ...



Oh yea...thats awsome!  Yea fireman do drink alot lol...but most of em are good guys hehe.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 18, 2006)

Went to the gym after work today...

Flat BB Press
155*6
175*4
135*13

Inc DB Fly
40s*12
40s*11

DB Milt Press
40s*8
35s*12

HS SIde Lateral-single arm
2*80*15

Pushdown
100*15
120*12
120*10

Shoulder rehab
10 minutes cardio

Didn't do squats b/c knee is bothering me and only got 10 minutes of cardio before the knee was tightening up.  Oh well...felt good to get a workout it.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2006)

at least you went! 
betcha yer gonna feel it tomorrow!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> at least you went!
> betcha yer gonna feel it tomorrow!



I doubt it the volume or intensity isn't there.

Been kinda depressed since my ol lady went back to class and i switched my shift.  its great to have all this free time and a year ago I would have loved it b/c I had so many things to do but now I work and then sit around all day.  really been doing nothing with my life...maybe once the knee is better i could get more active...we'll see


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 19, 2006)

Yee haw got a circuit in...however shitty and little it was it still was a start.

Circuit 1
BW Squats *20
Crunches *20
Hindu Pushups *15
Supermen *15
Body Rows *15
Russian Twist 15lbs*20
Farmers walk 60s*90yards

RI 30s

Circuit 2
BW Squats *20
Crunches *20 
Hindu Pushups *15
Supermen *15
Body Rows *15
Russian Twist 15lbs*15
Farmers walk 60s*75yards

RI 30s

Circuit 3
BW Squats *20
Crunches *20
Hindu Pushups *15
Supermen *15
Body Rows *15
Russian Twist 15lbs*15
Farmers walk 60s*60 yards

10 minutes on the bike.....

Heart was damn near ready to jump out of my chest after circuit 3 lol...decided to stop before I over did it...little by little I will increase this.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 19, 2006)

well...my first day back last week..let me dore for days...and I din't even do much....I'm starting to come back up a little though..

don't u have two jobs now? How do u have free time????


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> well...my first day back last week..let me dore for days...and I din't even do much....I'm starting to come back up a little though..
> 
> don't u have two jobs now? How do u have free time????


Glad we're both getting back into the swing of things!!!

I only have the one job now...simply the midnight shift.

Oh yea and    doms is kicking my ass already...less then 15 hours and doms is setting in LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 20, 2006)

Glad to say today is a schedualed day off!!!  And thank god lol...I'm sore as shit.  After bills and shit around the house I'm gonna hit everyones journal!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 20, 2006)

Heya Bolt!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 20, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Heya Bolt!



Big Py whats happenin baby!!!  

sorry everyone didn't have a chance to hit your journals...very busy today and going to be very busy tomorrow...hope I'll get a chance to get to them all tomorrow if not this weekend for sure!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> and shit around the house I'm gonna hit everyones journal!


I've heard of marking your territory...but that's taking it to a whole new level..
hey..uh...please wash your hands before going into my journal...thanks!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I've heard of marking your territory...but that's taking it to a whole new level..
> hey..uh...please wash your hands before going into my journal...thanks!



lol always gotta be a wise ass out there 

sorry ya'll no gym today...was just to busy at work yesterday I didn't get a wink of sleep...I was just so exhausted when I got home didn't wake up until 5pm...to late to hit the gym.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2006)

thank you...thank you...I'm playing the lounge all week. 


Got my marker back yesterday...ooooh...it's shooting....sweet....I've got a paintball tournament tomorrow EARLY am....see how it does....


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> thank you...thank you...I'm playing the lounge all week.
> 
> 
> Got my marker back yesterday...ooooh...it's shooting....sweet....I've got a paintball tournament tomorrow EARLY am....see how it does....



hey grats man lemme know if you want me to overnight you my tippman ya know so when your pos breaks you can use a real marker


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 22, 2006)

Well I FINALLY got a PULL workout in...its been over 2 months and boy did it show lol  Luckily at work I am pretty much deadlifting and doing rows all day between lifting the stretchers and sheet dragging the patients from the bed to the stretcher so my back wasn't totally dead!

Push A
Deadlift
225*4
2*255*4 knee pinching so didn't go heavy

BB Row-underhand
3*135*10

CG Pulldown
3*120*10

Stiff Arm Pulldown
80*12
100*12

Face Pulls
60*20
80*15
100*15

DB SLDL
40s*10
50s*10
60s*8

Lying Leg Curl
3*50*12

DB Curls
25s*10
30s*10
35s*8

Shoulder Rehab.

Was to tired for cardio...didn't get much sleep at work and went to the gym extra late.  But was happy I got a decent workout in and boy will I be sore while I'm hunting tomorrow.

Man I got use to doing that 12-15 sets for push all the time not use to adding in an additional 10 sets or so...still did it all in under 45 minutes but it takes it tole on ya lol.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> hey grats man lemme know if you want me to overnight you my tippman ya know so when your pos breaks you can use a real marker


..and u think you'd get it back???? I've been wanting an A-5....sure...I'll send you my PO Box # and u send it there...'k? 

I'm hoping to get my own A5 by spring.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> ..and u think you'd get it back???? I've been wanting an A-5....sure...I'll send you my PO Box # and u send it there...'k?
> 
> I'm hoping to get my own A5 by spring.



Maybe I'll just take a nice steamy terd and mail it to ya 

I love my a5 just wish I used it more...


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 22, 2006)

Ohh burns my buddy just got a tippy 98 and man what memories it brought back from my old playing days.  Still remember all the tricks and what I could do to that gun...just give me a few hundred and I'd make it a killer gun!


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 22, 2006)

What's going on fuckface? Making it to the gym consistently I see? You going paintballing soon?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 23, 2006)

Woo, you got a workout in.  Good for you DB; keep at it.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 23, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> What's going on fuckface? Making it to the gym consistently I see? You going paintballing soon?



Whats up jerkey!!!  Yea finally back at the gym again...very happy about that!

Na no paintballin that I know of it hunting season.  My buddy just bought a new gun so i was helping him out last night...he wants to get together and play I may take him to an indoor range close by show him the ropes and all.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 23, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Woo, you got a workout in.  Good for you DB; keep at it.



Thanks bud!  Yea its getting better still not happy I've lost so much weight but oh well.  I'll live with it!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 23, 2006)

well, played..for a little while today. We were at a HUGE disadvantage..we were downwind in high wind all dam day.
My marker...actually worked like a dream! I did get to wipe out a bunker, so that was nice. The weather sucked. Besides the high wind...it never got above 40 degrees..and rained off-n-on...

Was fun for as long as I got to be there. (had to leave early to be back here for real estate floor duty.)
Now...in an hour...get to go put on the black clothes and bounce drunk people....at least I will get to sleep in Sunday....

Still working on getting myself consisstant in the gym myself....


----------



## Double D (Sep 24, 2006)

Workouts look pretty solid keep up the good work.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 24, 2006)

Double D said:


> Workouts look pretty solid keep up the good work.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 24, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> Thanks bud!  Yea its getting better still not happy I've lost so much weight but oh well.  I'll live with it!



You're still so young DB.  It hardly matters.  Not to mention you have muscle memory on your side; you'll be back at your previous level in no time.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 25, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> You're still so young DB.  It hardly matters.  Not to mention you have muscle memory on your side; you'll be back at your previous level in no time.



Yea no rush...once I get adjusted to it again I may try 2 a days again just to shed some extra fat b/c my knee can't handle to much stress in one shot but I think if I split up my cardio and weights I should be able to get by with doing a little more.  But like I said no rush...


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 25, 2006)

Push A

BB Press
135*10
155*6
175*6

Inc DB Fly
35s*12
40s*12

DB Milt Press
40s*10
45s*10

HS Side Lateral-single arm
80*15
90*12

Pushdown
100*12
110*12
120*12

Abs
Rehab

Fast little workout...didn't get much sleep last night at work so I kept the RIs short to get through it faster.  I just made up a spread sheet so I can keep track of my workouts better...gotta print em up for next week.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 25, 2006)

spread sheet, eh? Good idea.
Hhmm...now...if you can make it so, after you put in the weight you use for your  sets...it could calculate by % what you 'should' do next workout...that would be...something...


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> spread sheet, eh? Good idea.
> Hhmm...now...if you can make it so, after you put in the weight you use for your  sets...it could calculate by % what you 'should' do next workout...that would be...something...


you could do that with most programs but I just make up charts to keep things organized...im doing my own thing with this trying to play around a little with the numbers.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 25, 2006)

pie charts are cool!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> pie charts are cool!



I like pie better


----------



## Devlin (Sep 25, 2006)

Just got caught up in here.  Looks like you are really getting back on track with workouts and work.  How's hunting season going?


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 25, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Just got caught up in here.  Looks like you are really getting back on track with workouts and work.  How's hunting season going?



Thank ya!  Its coming along now I need to get onto a set diet to loose some extra chub lol.

Hunting season is good...I shot one so far missed one saturday.  I'm going out tomorrow after work I am buying a new tree stand so I want to try it out...I'll def have a deer tomorrow I know exactly where they come out of now LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 29, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> DeadBolt said:
> 
> 
> > Push A
> ...



Did the same workout with the same everything...now its time to kick it up next week.

Didn't get anything but the push/pull this week i was just to exhausted from work....been working like a dog!

Saturday I have to cut and chip trees down all day at my hunting farm and I'll probably hunt the night sitting.  Sunday I will be going bird hunting with my pup...first time we will ever hunt with him.  There will be ALOT of walking LOL.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 29, 2006)

Whats up BRother Bolt!!! Hows life my Friend??? 
W/O's are lookin solid, keep it up!!!


----------



## Double D (Sep 29, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> I like pie better



   

Oh so true.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 30, 2006)

Heya bolt!  How's tricks?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2006)

He's turning tricks now? Well..that would explain being able to afford such a fancy truck...


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 2, 2006)

Heya everyone sorry was MIA all weekend!

Friday spent a few hours with the misses, saturday spent 10hours cutting, logging, chipping wood!  Man did that kick my ass!!!! Sunday was suppose to go hunting but it rained so my father and I hung out for a few hours then it was back top hanging out with the misses.  Just needed to relax my body was so sore heh.

I did get to the gym today and tried muy hand at Push B...

Step Ups
BW*20
~~couldn' do them b/c the platform was to narrow so I couldn't hold my balance and all the other benches that are wide enough are to soft and unstable for my knee so I have tof ind something.

DB Squats
20s*25
40s*15
60s*15
~~eh nothing special...just something that didn't hurt the knee.

Leg Press
90*12
2*140*12

DB Inc Press
55s*12
65s*10
45s*15

BB Decline Press
135*10
~~major shoulder pain didn't even push it beyond that point.

Dips
BW*1
~~shoulder pain again...

Flay DB Fly
30s*12
~~gotta figure soemthing out here that doesnt hurt the shoulder...may try some assisted dips we'll see.

Smith Milt Press
2*115*10
~~wow all push in one workout really beats the hell out of my delts man they were super weak!

DB Cheat Laterals
25s*12
30s*10

Shoulder Rehab
5minutes cooling down on bike.

Well workout wasn't to bad I will need to tweak it a bit...but I was happy I got in there...now I need to get the diet in check like I've been saying for ages!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 2, 2006)

Please be careful with that shoulder my Friend!!! I'm nursing a injury myself!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 2, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Please be careful with that shoulder my Friend!!! I'm nursing a injury myself!!!



Ahh man sorry to hear it...I promise this week i will find time to head over to everyones journals and catch up!!  What happened?!?!?!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 2, 2006)

Nothing serious, yet??? My shoulder has been popping and stuff, but no strength loss to date, so just been really careful and paying attention to Strict and Perfect form. Been stretching and doing some cuff exercises. So far so good!!!


----------



## Double D (Oct 2, 2006)

I just got over a shoulder as well. Gotta be careful there. It took my about 5 weeks to get over mine. But after some rehab mine has been good as new.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 3, 2006)

Yea I had a full blown rotator screw up...took me 6 m,onths to bounce back.

had a doctor look at my knee and figured out whats wrong...plico syndrom + patella tendon tear.  I have to go research the plico thing now.  he explained it to me but it was confusing.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 3, 2006)

Plica syndrome---this is HORSE SHIT!!!!


http://www.athleticadvisor.com/Injuries/LE/Knee/plica_syndrome.htm

This on top of the patella tendon tear I will never get better in time this is gonna suck ass!!!!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 3, 2006)

Man, I'm sorry to hear about the knee.  I have never even heard of plica syndrome.  Just keep doing what you can, there are always workarounds.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 4, 2006)

What kind of treatment is the doctor going to have you do?  Sorry to hear about this.  Hope you get it resolved soon.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 4, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> What kind of treatment is the doctor going to have you do?  Sorry to hear about this.  Hope you get it resolved soon.



It depends...if it doesn't heal up soon on its own with rehab and ice I will need cortizone shots.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 4, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Man, I'm sorry to hear about the knee.  I have never even heard of plica syndrome.  Just keep doing what you can, there are always workarounds.


Thanks bud...I'll see what I can do with it.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 4, 2006)

My heart goes out to you Brother Bolt!!!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 4, 2006)

Sorry about the knee, Bolt.  Maybe you can get a bionic one as a replacement!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 4, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Sorry about the knee, Bolt. Maybe you can get a bionic one as a replacement!


...he can be built better....


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 5, 2006)

Yea man I guess shitty genetics are what it is...lol


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 13, 2006)

off to the DR to request an MRI and a specialist...


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 13, 2006)

That sucks DB, sorry to hear about that... Hopefully it'll get better for ya in time.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2006)

how's things, DB? any better?


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 16, 2006)

Hope all is well for you my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey everyone...sorry just haven't had a chance to get around.

Nothing new with the knee...tomorrow morning i go tot he specialist then most likely head over for an MRI and soon I'll find out where I';ll be standing.  Just keeping my fingers crossed...I need some good news or I'm gonna have a breakdown!

Been real stressed out with work...only been gettin like 4-5 hours of sleep a night...always busy at work.  Had a patient last night die on me...one of the worst ones for me to see in my career.

I have been transpoting this lady for 2 years to dialysis several times a week...last night I went to rush her to the hospital for an unknown medical.  Packaged her up and started rushing to the truck when she grabbed my arm and just whispered in my ear "im scared...." I wish I could have said something but what was I going to say...I'd be scared to if I were gonna die?  The nursing home just let her die its such a shame!

I guess its just part of the job but when you know the person for an extended period of time it makes it much harder...sorta like family ya know?

But o well...justy gotta move on...this week has been hell inside and out.  Friday I'm going hunting to clear my head then saturdaty into sunday I'm going to Pensy for the weekend to relax.

Oh on a upnote my girl is doing great and is like just 2lbs shy of her 20lb loss thus far...she is looking amazing!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 18, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> Hey everyone...sorry just haven't had a chance to get around.
> 
> Nothing new with the knee...tomorrow morning i go tot he specialist then most likely head over for an MRI and soon I'll find out where I';ll be standing.  Just keeping my fingers crossed...I need some good news or I'm gonna have a breakdown!
> 
> ...



Hope you get some good news on the knee.

That's great about your gf's weight loss.  It seems likes it's been quick too.  Watch out DB.  Soon she'll be too good for you.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your patient, Brotha. I've never seen anybody pass in front of me, and not looking forward to that.

Give that girl a protein shake moothie! Alost reached her goal! YEAH!


----------



## Double D (Oct 19, 2006)

Congrats on the girl. Love it whenever the woman loses the weight, its always hot! Hope you get some good news soon!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 20, 2006)

heya everyone thanks for all the well wishes!

burner-yes its never easy see'ing people die in front of you but its part of the job..I've had several do it and it never gets easier.

TTT-thanks bud she is doing great but I got her locked in 

D-yea man its GREAT!!! LOL

As for the specialist I was suppose to go yesterday but was so sick from not sleeping I never made the apt...gotta reschedual today when I wake up.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow, sorry to hear about that patient of yours.  It is a very selfless thing what you do, but I'm glad a smart, motivated, hard-working person like you is doing it.  If only everyone had the same attitude.

Oh, and good job on leaning out your woman, hehe.


----------



## Double D (Oct 20, 2006)

How you doing today DB?


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 23, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Wow, sorry to hear about that patient of yours.  It is a very selfless thing what you do, but I'm glad a smart, motivated, hard-working person like you is doing it.  If only everyone had the same attitude.
> 
> Oh, and good job on leaning out your woman, hehe.



 yea she is smokin LOL...and thanks for the kind words my friend!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 23, 2006)

Double D said:


> How you doing today DB?



eh not to bad my friend...wishing i could go to the gym but that aint happenin...i can barely walk  

Went out to PA this weekend just had to get away sit by a fire and clear my head!  But its losing its affects came back and was just pissed off the second Igot home!!!  Just can't seem to clear my head anymore...this shit is just stacking on my shoulders maybe one day soon it will clear up for me...


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 23, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your tough time my Friend!!! GOD speed you and yours!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> eh not to bad my friend...wishing i could go to the gym but that aint happenin...i can barely walk
> 
> Went out to PA this weekend just had to get away sit by a fire and clear my head! But its losing its affects came back and was just pissed off the second Igot home!!! Just can't seem to clear my head anymore...this shit is just stacking on my shoulders maybe one day soon it will clear up for me...


hey...don't sweat it. It will come around. Mine is..yours is too...just let it happen.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey everyone just got back from the ortho!

He shouted some fancy terms I understood most but couldn't remember em all but in a nutshell due to my left knee being so elastic my guads have not been dominant enough and my patella instead of being flush is inverted at like a 45 degree angle.     He showed me the x-rays pretty sick!

RX: 6 weeks rehab & custome brace.

I hope the rehab does enough for me b/c if I need surgery at all I need it NOW in order to be preped for the physical exam this summer for the Fire Dept.

So monday I start rehab and i am going to ask them if i can resume going to the gym...either way I think I will get back into it with upper body work and core work.  I need to do something I'm going F'ing CRAZY!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your knees, man.  I'm glad that is seems that it's correctable, though.

What did the doc say about preventing it again in the future?  Just stonger quads?


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 26, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Sorry to hear about your knees, man.  I'm glad that is seems that it's correctable, though.
> 
> What did the doc say about preventing it again in the future?  Just stonger quads?



I honestly dont know...I am going to give this rehab crap a try and see how much better it gets then once I'm able to I will really work my quads extra hard with super strict form to keep em in checl at least for the next year.  After that I can get surgery...if need be.  

But for now its 6 weeks of rehab then another DR visit to see what needs to be done from there.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 27, 2006)

Good luck with the rehab, DB.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 29, 2006)

Best Wishes to you my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> I honestly dont know...I am going to give this rehab crap a try and see how much better it gets then once I'm able to I will really work my quads extra hard with super strict form to keep em in checl at least for the next year.  After that I can get surgery...if need be.
> 
> But for now its 6 weeks of rehab then another DR visit to see what needs to be done from there.




DB,

here's the good news you been waiting for .. I'M BACK !!!!!!!!    Son, sounds like you have been up to the same ol stuff since my dissappearance.  Get better soon and stay that way !


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 30, 2006)

Good luck with the rehab DB.  At least you are being proactive about it instead of sweeping the problem under the rug so to speak.  Follow through and do what you gotta do; I know you will do no less.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey thanks everyone!!!  Nice to hear some support coming froms omewhere!

Rehab got pushed back a week b/c my insurance wasn't going to pay the first place so I had to find another...so I have to wait until friday.  

I have a few major bills I need to get paid off but once thats done I need to renew my gym membership and get into doing shit the old way...on my own b/c doctors suck ass.  I want this rehab to be done though...its killing my hunting


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 30, 2006)

You'll be gettin back soon enough my Friend!!! What did your shoulder feel like when you messed up your cuff??? Just curious as I am nursing a very sore shoulder myself!!! Did your strength go down? It does not hurt at all when I'm lifting, and only sore afterwards, never any sharp pains or anything. Sorry to bug you on this!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey DB-
How's things? Glad to hear you are keeping positive.
Hope all is well!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2006)




----------



## Double D (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey buddy, hope all is well. You will be fine. I can see it after rehab you will grow to be stronger than ever!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday DB!!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 3, 2006)

Ooo, the big 2-1.  Don't go too crazy tonight DB... er I take that back; blow this mutha out


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 3, 2006)

21?  That means you can legally drink now.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Nov 3, 2006)

Happy birthday brotha man...Get tanked son!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 3, 2006)

It seems like only yesterday that our little DB was just knee high to a seated calf raise machine !   

Happy B-day !!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 3, 2006)

Wow lol thanks ya'll!!!

Well I went to rehab today...well closest I've been to it yet.  Went to the rehab place and saw a bike in the distance but the lady shut me down when my documents were no longer in order...monday I go back and really do it LOL.

SOOOOOOOOOOOO today friday is my 21 Bday and yes at first I wasn't going to go out b/c I truelly feel like crap.  But with all this shit going on I plan on getting TANKED so dont be surprised if ya'll get a drunkin post b/c I wont remember it!  Haven't blown any steam off in a while so its due time to release that pressure valve!

Thanks everyone for the continued support!


----------



## Double D (Nov 3, 2006)

Cant pass up going out on your 21rst! Happy birthday!!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 3, 2006)

Half way there and the night is young...pre gamin with the boy from the firehouse now its time to hit the town with the group and get some grub!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2006)

have a great time, DB! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 3, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> Half way there and the night is young...pre gamin with the boy from the firehouse now its time to hit the town with the group and get some grub!



Shouldn't that read "now its time to hit the town with the group and get some"


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 6, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Shouldn't that read "now its time to hit the town with the group and get some"



now now you know I have a girl stop trying to get us to break up so you can take advantage of me


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 6, 2006)

Well ya'll had a great time for my bday went out to eat and had lots of drinks but never got totally smashed which was fine had a GREAT time.

Also got back from my first rehab!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He did some stretching and what not and said I need to work my VMO out ALOT!  He also said my doctor was a moron for making me stop lifting and said I was a jerk for listening to him due to my background which is true but i figured the DR has to know something I dont obviously not!

He ordered me to return to the gym ASAP so I hope to start up again monday if I have the $$$ which I should.  I will be working legs pretty much round the clock 4-5 days a week.  He says I have ALOT ALOT ALOT of work ahead of me but I am determined to get this shit better and rock the physical this summer.  He gave me an exercise or two but I will drill his brain wensday.

My knee was in so much pain from him stretching it that I went blank...but he said in due time I will get plenty strong to perform my tasks!

I'll stop by later today but I'm going on 36 hours of no sleep so i need a power nap first.  Be back soon!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 6, 2006)

happy belated B-day DB!!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 6, 2006)

I suck, I am so sorry I missed your Birthday my Friend, hope you had a Great one!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 6, 2006)

B and arch thanks you guys very much! Its going to be so great to get baxck into all this and be able to get around more.  Now I need to stop working so much LOL.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy late B-day DB!!! I'm excited to hit my 21 in April, hehe.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks bro!  Hey its close bro you'll enjoy it!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 6, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> Also got back from my first rehab!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> He did some stretching and what not and said I need to work my VMO out ALOT!  He also said my doctor was a moron for making me stop lifting and said I was a jerk for listening to him due to my background which is true but i figured the DR has to know something I dont obviously not!
> 
> He ordered me to return to the gym ASAP so I hope to start up again monday if I have the $$$ which I should.  I will be working legs pretty much round the clock 4-5 days a week.  He says I have ALOT ALOT ALOT of work ahead of me but I am determined to get this shit better and rock the physical this summer.  He gave me an exercise or two but I will drill his brain wensday.



Good news on the knee, DB.  Bet you were surprised at the therapist's advice.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 6, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Good news on the knee, DB.  Bet you were surprised at the therapist's advice.



Yea...pretty much LOL.

I went from beiong told try not to do anything on it and try to get on light duty at work 


to...


You have been out for 2 months???  No No No you need to workout every single day in order to get ready for the test....I was like THANK GOD LOL!

I have to get a few things to do my rehab but in a nutshell no more leg presse, more more leg work beyond 90degrees.  So that means I'll be doing partials for a long time.

He also said my main goal is to strengthen my VMO's b/c thats what was the weak point which caused my knee cap to shift to the lateral side.  He gave me a killer thing to do with a step and a super slow movement man it burns like a bitch LOL but it feels so good!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 6, 2006)

I just realized it was your 21st birthday.  Belated my friend, belated!  How was it?


----------



## Double D (Nov 7, 2006)

I think I would get a few opinions on what to do. These kinds of things are not to be messed around with. Best of luck.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2006)

As Mick said in Rocky II
"What are we waitin' for!!!"
<insert Rocky theme here>


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 7, 2006)

Whats up BRother Bolt!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey whats up everyone!!!

I went to a few other people to ask around about what i should be doing and they said the same stuff my guy is doing so I am going to stick with him.  He is really great!!!

Today we did some electro therapy and some ultra sounds...really got the quad going.  Followed that up with some wall squats (ball to my back) then another ball in between my legs and squeezing it.  Did those till I couldn't walk then did some steps.  Man those are killer!  One rep (start in up position) down relax then up takes about 2 minutes!!!!!!!!!!!  What a burn after only 2-3 I'm SHOT!

All in all I waddled to my truck and my legs were numb it was great.  Hopefully this friday I will up my gym membership and start fresh monday.  Need to go pick up some rehab toys as well so I can do it on my own.

PS electro therapy...man i gotta get one of those machines those are soooooo kewl


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 11, 2006)

well everyone I just paid up my gym membership so for the next year i am good to go   Not to bad this place costs $55 a month for me $37...see to all those just starting out it 'does' pay to keep working out you will save money in the end  *cough* *cough* BURNER!

And I went for a nice hike with my dog in a near by mountain for about a mile or so!

Taking all reasons away why I can'ty go to the gym...

rehab *check*
gym membership *check*
get off my lazy ass *check*


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 11, 2006)

DB is back in the game.  I better start getting my weights up there quick so I can have a nice buffer zone or you'll be past me in no time!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 11, 2006)

Good Stuff BRother Bolt, hope all is well for you and yours my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks boy...you guys sure are some insperation!  I strive to be like you guys but pimp thats def a good idea!  Dont put anything past me this time!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 13, 2006)

*THE NEW BEGINNING 11-13-06*


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 13, 2006)

Well today was my first day back in the gym.  Wasn't anything special but it feels good to do something.

Shoulder got beat up today...actually it hurt lol.  I am gonna see if the therapist can give me a lil routine that will help me out on top of what i do already.

Rehab:
Electro therapy
Heat therapy
ultra sound
stretching
AVO work

Chest:
DB Flat Press
40s*12
50s*10
60s*8

Cable X Over
3*30*12

Inc DB Press
3*40s*12

DB Fly
3*20s*15

ABS
Shoulder Rehab

RI's 30 seconds
Weight to date: 202lbs
Goal: 180lbs

Goal date: Jan 28th
(I have a 4 day cruise to the bahamas on a country cruise with performances by tim mcgraw, bill engvall, and a few others)


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 13, 2006)

Fantastic return to the Game my Friend, don't sell yourself short!!! You'll get your goals, I have faith in ya Brother Bolt!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 13, 2006)

now...what kind of electro therapy are you getting?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 13, 2006)

Welcome back, Bolt.  Today was my first in the gym in a while as well.  I'm sure we'll both have some issues tomorrow...


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks archie!

Burns...I'm getting the elctro shock therapy crap to stimulate my muscles under a warming pad.  helpes loosen it up for stretching and what not.

Py...man you aint kiddin LOL I'm feeling it already!  Congrats gettin back to the gym as well!

I will hit all the journals once i figure out whats wrong with my wireless modem...it cuts in and out all day so i cant get on the compt much.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey Dead, congrats on getting back at it.  How's deer season?  Haven't caught up on your journal yet.  Shot some ducks last weekend.


----------



## Double D (Nov 14, 2006)

Just glad you are posting some workouts again. Looks good.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 14, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Hey Dead, congrats on getting back at it.  How's deer season?  Haven't caught up on your journal yet.  Shot some ducks last weekend.



Heya bud...yea I know I'm doing horrible wioth the journals lol.

I only shot one this year so far...passed on ALOT waiting for the right one ya know.  did some pheasant hunting and have been training the bird dog alot...other then that its the same ol crap ya know!

I have never gone duck hunting and man I've always wanted to but no one I know does it.  One day I'll take a trip there so we can do some shootin


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 14, 2006)

Went in for a lil back today...had to keep it fast b/c I have to head up the country before the serious rain kicks in!

Back:
BB Rows
3*135*10

HS high Row
3*140*12

WG Oulldown
2*105*10

HS Horz Row
2*105*10

Stiff Arm Pulldown
2*80*15

RI's 15-20 seconds


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 14, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> Heya bud...yea I know I'm doing horrible wioth the journals lol.
> 
> I only shot one this year so far...passed on ALOT waiting for the right one ya know.  did some pheasant hunting and have been training the bird dog alot...other then that its the same ol crap ya know!
> 
> I have never gone duck hunting and man I've always wanted to but no one I know does it.  One day I'll take a trip there so we can do some shootin



I got my old girl (dog) out this year for the first time in a few years.  She saved at least two cripples for us that we would have never bagged by hunting them up in the reeds.  I was proud.  The doors open anytime, and that goes for Salmon fishing too.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 14, 2006)

20 seconds?!  Holy balls; that's some hustle DB.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 14, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> I got my old girl (dog) out this year for the first time in a few years.  She saved at least two cripples for us that we would have never bagged by hunting them up in the reeds.  I was proud.  The doors open anytime, and that goes for Salmon fishing too.



Awsome glad the pup did a good job...I have been working hard with mine but kof course the day small game opens it rains every single damn day!!!  LOL

I will def have to make a trip by you for some fishin...always wanted to dot hat heard its a blast!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 14, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> 20 seconds?!  Holy balls; that's some hustle DB.



Hey gotta keep you on your toes pimp 

I'm so sore LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 16, 2006)

Never got to the gym today...fell asleep at 7:30am and woke up at 6pm . . . God I hate this shift!!!

I feel the sickness coming on...already getting flemhy and shit so tonight before work gonna get some meds and try and catch it before it gets bad.  If I dont feel worse tomorrow its delts/bi's/tris.


----------



## Double D (Nov 16, 2006)

what shift are you on?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2006)

sounds like mids to me....

don't forget the jug of OJ!


----------



## Double D (Nov 16, 2006)

Thats what I was thinking. I just got off of them, thank god! Evenings right now. I eat like a champ on mids.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2006)

ya...u dont even wanna know what I just ate for dinner...oh...and the shop had Thanksgiving here...so I had to have some of the desserts. (small peices) would have been rude not to!


----------



## Double D (Nov 16, 2006)

Just had me some tuna, bannana, tomatoes, and some fish oil.....yum yum, ok ok I am lieing, YUCK!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2006)

ok...MINE tested better...but um...was healthy food challenged...


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 16, 2006)

yea im on mids D...it sux and my diet has gone to shit!  Im trying to get off but not sure when I'll be able to!!!

Burns your diet is mild compared to mine LOL....I remember when my diet was on point I miss those days!


----------



## Double D (Nov 16, 2006)

I hate midnights! But I get great sleep on em.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 16, 2006)

What's the midnight shift?  Sounds brutal.


----------



## Double D (Nov 16, 2006)

Simply working midnight. My midnight shift is midnight to 8am. I wouldnt say brutal, but it does suck! Its tough to get your workouts together for the first few. You drag alot of ass. But after a few all is fine. I have no problem sleepin through the night.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 17, 2006)

I use to get good sleep but being an EMT in a VERY busy area I max out on calls...I bust my ass all night!

I work 11pm-7am...trying to get off the shift b/c it is really fucking me up!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 17, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> I use to get good sleep but being an EMT in a VERY busy area I max out on calls...I bust my ass all night!
> 
> I work 11pm-7am...trying to get off the shift b/c it is really fucking me up!



Ew, that's rough.


----------



## Double D (Nov 17, 2006)

CP....you have no idea.....and it takes one hell of a toll on your body. Where I work, I do 7 straight midnights and then I am off to days in 49 hours. Its tough to get your sleep straight.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 17, 2006)

Good lookin w/o BRother Bolt!!! Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey DB !   How ya doing man ?


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 18, 2006)

Perfect morning...up at 2:30am; at the property by 5am; in the woods by 5:30am.  My partner (Dustin) and I sat and watched the sun up in one wood lot while Steve and his partner Brendon were about 300 yards away doing the same.  It was a perfect crisp calm morning with the wind in our favor.  I was ready for the long sit until lunch. 

BUTTTTTTT....Someone forgot to tell the kids that though...you guessed it by 8am we were all back at the house because the kids were freezing   Some coffee; heat; and in an hour we were back in our blinds. 

Posted from 9am-11:30am when I saw it...the BIGGEST the most ODDLY colored HORSE!  The horses got loose from the barn and there we were again out and about chasing 5 horses and a donkey...too funny I swear 4 orange dots running through the woods chasing these beasts LOL.  We corral them into the barn again and decided to pack it in for lunch.  Just as we get to the path leading to the house I see it.  I see a big bodied deer about 100yards away...far to long of a shot for dustin's 0 buck and brendon left his gun in the blind.  

So off we went, dustin and I, and the stalk began!  600yards later I circle round to the end of the trail the deer was on and there he was just a meer 40 yards away.  I said shoot him when you have a good shot...and a second later BANG!  One round of 0 buck shot right to the boiler room and theres a dead deer down!!!!  I heard the sound of his knees clanking he was shaking so much!  We decided to back out and grab some lunch to let the deer be. 

An hour later we come back to find the deer had clotted again and up and ran away......an hour later and he is still up and about. 

So the stalk was on AGAIN! 

This time dustin left his gun at the house thinking the deer was dead but brendon wasn't making that mistake twice!  So 120 yards later we creep up on the deer 20 yards away and BANG...a round of 00 buck in the sweet spot!  Deer is down for the count now but we still gave him another 30 minutes. 

Neither of these kids had ever shot at a deer before and being that they are best buds the chalked this one up as a tag team effort claiming they both got their first deer kill and first shot at a deer!  I was so proud they could have argued about who's deer it was but instead they put their pride aside and claimed it victorious for the both of em!  We could learn something from these kids!!! 

And here are the pictures: 

Deer dressed out @ 100lbs even with 1 1/2 spikes...one was broken in half!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 18, 2006)

Congrats on the hunt, bolt!  Are you the one in the vest, or the one on the ground?


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm the brown thing laying on the ground 

No Im in the center in the top picture with the camo hat and a red symbol on it....


----------



## Pylon (Nov 19, 2006)

Hmmm...anyone ever tell you there is a passing resemblance to jason isringhausen?


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 19, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Hmmm...anyone ever tell you there is a passing resemblance to jason isringhausen?



I have never heard of that name who the hell is it?  I have been told I am extremely FAT   but never heard of that guy.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2006)

did u make them drink  the blood of their first kill?
( I remember that from Red Dawn)
I get told that I am just 'more cuddly'


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 19, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> I have never heard of that name who the hell is it?



Baseball pitcher.  St Louis Cards I think.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 19, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Baseball pitcher.  St Louis Cards I think.




That is correct, sir!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 20, 2006)

Damn Py he is one ugly fuck...

No burner your fat just like me LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 20, 2006)

Got to the gym today but it ended even faster.  I left work with the keys to my ambulance...didn't notice till they paged me just as i got to the gym.  is aid fuq it I'm doing something since I'm here.  So I did a real fast workout!

Delts/Bi's/Tri's:

DB Milt press SS w/ Front Laterals
40s*10 ss w/ 15s-*12  * 3sets
40s*6 drop 20s*15 SS w/ 15s*12 drop 10s*12

Side laterals SS w/ DB Shrugs
20s*12 ss w/ 55s*15
20s*12 ss w/ 65s*12
20s*12 ss w/ 75s*10

Oly BB Curl SS w/ Pushdowns
45*15 ss w/ 60*15
65*10 ss w/ 80*15
65*10 ss w/ 100*12

RIs between sets 10-15 seconds!!!!!

Then it was back to work to drop the keys off then off to rehab.  jyst got back in from rehab and nows its sleep time as soon as I get off the ohone with my health insurance!!  They are trying to make me pay the $800 x-ray bill...bullshit.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 20, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> Got to the gym today but it ended even faster.  I left work with the keys to my ambulance...didn't notice till they paged me just as i got to the gym.  is aid fuq it I'm doing something since I'm here.  So I did a real fast workout!
> 
> Delts/Bi's/Tri's:
> 
> ...




Mr. Run and Gun !!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 20, 2006)

very nice DB...and a great hunting story...I had a good day Saturday too...my first buck!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2006)

Good lookin w/o BRother Bolt!!! Love the short rest periods myself, Good Stuff!!! Great pics my Friend, Congrats!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 20, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> very nice DB...and a great hunting story...I had a good day Saturday too...my first buck!



Tnx hun and Congrats!  Any pics?


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 20, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Mr. Run and Gun !!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 20, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Good lookin w/o BRother Bolt!!! Love the short rest periods myself, Good Stuff!!! Great pics my Friend, Congrats!!!



Thanks bud!!


----------



## Double D (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice lookin workout DB.

I know about the bills situation. My wife had an MRI to check her brain tumor and they sent us a bill for $2300 that my insurance didnt pick up.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 20, 2006)

Double D said:


> Nice lookin workout DB.
> 
> I know about the bills situation. My wife had an MRI to check her brain tumor and they sent us a bill for $2300 that my insurance didnt pick up.



Sorry to hear about it bud...its never easy dealing with any of that!  I feel your pain!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 20, 2006)

pics in my journal hon


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> Damn Py is one ugly fuck...
> 
> No burner your just fat LOL


 
You sir are a meanie...and I am calling upon Archie to smite you...


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> You sir are a meanie...and I am calling upon Archie to smite you...


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 22, 2006)

Happy thanks giving EVERYONE!!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh yea and can anyone say *ENDORPHINE HIGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Man its been so long since I've felt this way its not even funny!  I've got the bug again!

Today was a good day...did some chest.

Rehab (knee...1 hour)

Workout:
15 minutes cardio

Chest:
BB bench
95*20
3*135*8

Cble X Over
3*40s*15

Inc DB Press
3*40s*12

DB Pullover
2*50*15

DB Fly
2*20s*12

RI's-20-30 seconds!

Felt good today...got some sleep before my workout and it felt nice.  Also met up with an old buddy I haven't seen in ages at the gym and helped him re-work his diet...trying to bump him up to like 175lbs from 160lbs.  This should be a fun experiment 

Also decided once rehab and my exam is over I will be pulling 2x a days.  morning cardio sleep 8hours evening weights.  

But for now I have rehab 3x week and dec 7 I have my written/oral exam for the fire dept so i will be cramming the next 2-3 weeks!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 22, 2006)

Excellent w/o BRother Bolt, Hope your Thanksgiving is Special my Friend, you deserve it!!! Best Wishes on your Exam too my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2006)

Nice wo DB ,
Have a great Thanksgiving and don't sweat the exams.  You're a shoe-in !


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> Oh yea and can anyone say *ENDORPHINE HIGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Man its been so long since I've felt this way its not even funny! I've got the bug again!
> 
> ...


 
WAHOO! LOVE that feeling!

Written exam? Walk in the park. Now remember: When there's a fire, point the hose in the direction of the fire and apply liberal amounts of water till there is no more fire.
No charge for the test prep.


Have a happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 23, 2006)

Heya guys hope everyone had a great holiday and thanks for all the well wishes!

Well my thanksgiving sucked to be honest with you.  I work wensday 11pm- thursday 2:30pm!  I busted my ass at work all freacking day pulling a double then come home and go to take a nap before dinner to find when i wake up they had all eaten packed up and left.  My fvorite holiday of the year i spent alone eating over the sink in my house.  Pretty depressing if you ask me.  i got through half of my plate and just threw it out I was so pissed.  

My family bought me a cruise in january to the bahamas for like 4 days but in order for me to get that vacation time off i need to work every single holiday...which i told them iw as willing to sacrifice for the sake of them being happy.  Well they sure do know how to really ram it up your ass...so I'm outta here I need to get ready to go BACK to work


----------



## Devlin (Nov 23, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> Heya guys hope everyone had a great holiday and thanks for all the well wishes!
> 
> Well my thanksgiving sucked to be honest with you.  I work wensday 11pm- thursday 2:30pm!  I busted my ass at work all freacking day pulling a double then come home and go to take a nap before dinner to find when i wake up they had all eaten packed up and left.  My fvorite holiday of the year i spent alone eating over the sink in my house.  Pretty depressing if you ask me.  i got through half of my plate and just threw it out I was so pissed.
> 
> My family bought me a cruise in january to the bahamas for like 4 days but in order for me to get that vacation time off i need to work every single holiday...which i told them iw as willing to sacrifice for the sake of them being happy.  Well they sure do know how to really ram it up your ass...so I'm outta here I need to get ready to go BACK to work




Sorry to hear your holiday sucked.  I hope your family didn't wake you thinking they were being nice by letting you sleep.  I've been there working every holiday, I used to work every holiday when I worked in the hospital (at first because I was the low man/woman on the pole and then volunteered because I wanted the holiday pay plus OT   ).  However I used to pull doubles on the holidays (second and third shift combined) so I rarely got to have a meal at home with my family.  Yet for thanksgiving my mom would bring me a plate into work or we would all eat early.  

Working the holidays will all be worth it when you go off on the cruise  Just keep the end goal in mind. Stay strong....


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks dev!  Your the best!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 24, 2006)

Today is a good day my weekend is here...I am in a great mood...I get to go to the gym and blow some steam off...AND my sirius radio now has x-mas music on 3 channels 24/7 so I'm excited LOL.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 24, 2006)

LOVE the Christmas music!!! Sorry your Thanksgiving was not what you wanted, it makes me sad to think of someone I know/care about alone!!! Your in my thoughts and Prayers my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 27, 2006)

Heya guys sorry forgot to post my back workout last friday!!!  I did get in there but i didn't write it down and I can't remember...but it was done!

Today (monday) and tuesday I wont be workoing out its the 2 opening days of muzzleloader so I am hunting every day after work.  Didn't shoot anything today but hopefully tomorrow.  Then its wen-thur-fri in the gym!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Nov 27, 2006)

so there, pilgrim...did ya shoot anything?


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 27, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> so there, pilgrim...did ya shoot anything?



no...hopeing tomorrow is a better day!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 27, 2006)

gwcaton said:


>


----------



## Pylon (Dec 2, 2006)

Heya Bolt...sorry to hear about the crap holiday.  Hope the next one is better.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 3, 2006)

hang in there DB!  The cruise will be worth everything your having to go through...plus it's an additional motivator for the gym 

one day at a time


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2006)

hhhhmmmm....cruise....I wanna go on one.....


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

15-20 seconds between sets is crazy.....nice.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey everyone been super busy I'll be on tomorrow to give ya'll the run down!!

Went hunting all day today and here are some pics...big deer is mine little one is my fathers!

He shot his on the run...took both legs out then I finished her off with a knife!  Saved the meat!!!

I shot mine 20yards away w/ my 50cal T/C muzzleloader broadside! That 295g sabot did the job one shot double lunged ran 40 yards and expired!  GREAT day!  It was 2 1/2 years old 103lbs field dressed!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 5, 2006)

OK then, no more reading your journal when I am eating.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 5, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> OK then, no more reading your journal when I am eating.




 

Nice work DB.  Sounds like you are enjoying the season.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2006)

the deers...not so much...


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 6, 2006)

that is one heck of a deer!  The little one will be good for tenderloins   also...DB...is that you in the pic?? your adorable!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 6, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> DB...is that you in the pic?? your adorable!



Now that Billie is single, it seems like everyone is fair game.    (I know, bad pun)


----------



## Pylon (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice looking haul there, DB.  My mom always takes the first strap of the year and makes breakfast out of it.  Sliced loin, biscuits, red eye and milk gravy, eggs and coffee.  Mmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 6, 2006)

Congrats on your catch my Friend!!! Hope all is well for you BRother Bolt!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey everyone I'm soooo sorry I'm not around!  Tomorrow I have the biggest test of my life...the initial process of getting a full time paid firefighter position.  Its stressing me out so friggin much b/c I'm not prepared enough for it!  Its really killing me!

Starting next week though I will be worry free about the written test and its all about fitness...I will have 6 months or so to prep for the physical and right now I have TWO injured knees so its going to be hell but 2xdays will fix it all 

Billie your single?  Yes thats me   Man i need to catch up on ya'lls journals I miss you all sooooo much and can't wait for this weekend to come and end b/c then its gym rat tom again!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 7, 2006)

Errr going nuts!  Just want to get this test over with and i have 5 hours till test time...i was suppose to be sleepng but I am so anxious I can't even sleep...wtf is wrong with me!

I'm suppose to be the stone cold man i save lives and eat burning buildings daily...this is killin me


----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> I'm suppose to be the stone cold man i save lives and eat burning buildings daily...this is killin me



BTW, if you happen to get called to the White House to put out a fire, I've got a $50 bill for you if you let it burn. 

Humor is a great stress reliever.

Good luck on your tests, man!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks DOMS!  

3 1/2 hours and counting!!!

Oh and a few weeks ago I started studying...took two practice exams and score a 72/74 man did those suck so i have been studying my ass off and took two yesterday got an 88/92...so there is some improvement.

I decided not to study at all today just get my mind off of it...hope this stratagy works out...dont want to cram and forget alot of crap!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 8, 2006)

Well...?


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 8, 2006)

ACED IT!

It was such BULL!!  I'm dumber for taking the test...I studied bio, chem, trig, cal, algebra, etc etc all these different firematic theories, studyplans for analyzing house layouts, town maps etc etc etc...the stuff i reall need to know.

I take the tests its 107 questions about character analysis and 70 are basic adding and subtracting and reading comprehension.  You only needed grammer school to past the test not even highschool/GED.

Sad part is people were having problems with it...how lame!

So now its training for my physical...got 3 months to prep and drop alot of LBS but more importantly I need to strengthen and rehab the HELL out of my knees!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 8, 2006)

Congratulations on passing the test for the Special Olympics of Firefighting!

I'm a good firefighter, Yeah, definitely a good firefighter. Yeah...


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 8, 2006)

Awesome, Congrats BRother Bolt!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 8, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> ACED IT!
> 
> It was such BULL!!  I'm dumber for taking the test...I studied bio, chem, trig, cal, algebra, etc etc all these different firematic theories, studyplans for analyzing house layouts, town maps etc etc etc...the stuff i reall need to know.
> 
> ...




  Just be smart on the rehab !


----------



## Double D (Dec 9, 2006)

You'll drop those pounds and dominate the physical part of it. You got this shit!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 9, 2006)

all that worrying for nothing! I am so proud of you DB!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2006)

Congrats, DB!
I told ya: Aim fire hose...at fire. Turn on water. Apply water in libreal dosage until fire is extinguished. Turn of water.
There ya go.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 10, 2006)

Heya everyone thanks!!!!  Yea well now its hardcore training in the gym...found a local ;place that has an opstical course i can use so that will help out as well!

got damnit I have been so busy i miss visiting everyones journal one day I'll stop working doubles i swear!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 10, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


>


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 11, 2006)

Morning Cardio:
20 minutes eliptical empty stomach

Starting off with just 20 minutes a few times a week b/c the knee is still REALLY wobbly...it sucks to even do cardio with it I'm afraid of it popping out at any second but its got to get done!

Shake

Therapy

Sleep

Food 

Weights!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 11, 2006)

shake - check
therapy - check

tuna w/ light mayo 3 small pickles and a handfull of pineapple

sleep time!!!!!!!

Oh yea just got the bill for my therapy...6weeks of therapy 3xweek = $1000 = deadbolts done with therapy!  Not enough $$ for me to continue that shit!  I will see if i can work something out but I want to get to the doctor either this week or next for another check up!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 11, 2006)

cardio???????????? am I in the right journal??  j/k DB....lookin good!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> place that has an *opstical* course i can use so that will help out as well!


so um...is that a place that helps you to see better?


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> so um...is that a place that helps you to see better?



It looks like you don't even need those grammar skills DB was talking about to pass that test.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 11, 2006)

Wishing you the Best BRother Bolt!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 11, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> It looks like you don't even need those grammar skills DB was talking about to pass that test.



   Sup big deez your lookin beefy brotha!  Hows it going?!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> so um...is that a place that helps you to see better?



  

I work midnights leave me alone my brain doesn't work right anymore


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 11, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Wishing you the Best BRother Bolt!!!



Thanks archie!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh yea I'll be feelin it tomorrow!!!!

pre workout: Pork loin, rice, tomatoes

PM Workout: Circuit Training 

RI's: 30 seconds between circuit no rest between exercises....

Circuit 1:
BW Squats *20
Iso Crunches *20
Pushups *20
Supermen *20
Body Rows *20
Russian Twist 15lbs *20
Farmers walk 50's *120yards
Standing Calf raises 115 *20

30 second RI

Circuit 2:
BW Squats *20
Iso Crunches *20 
Pushups *20
Supermen *20
Body Rows *20 
Russian Twist 15lbs *20
Farmers walk 50's *120yards
Standing Calf raises 115 *20

30 second RI

Circuit 3:
BW Squats *20
Iso Crunches *15
Pushups *20
Supermen *20
Body Rows *15
Russian Twist 15lbs *20
Farmers walk 50's *120yards
Standing Calf raises 115 *20

30 second RI

Circuit 4:
BW Squats *20
Iso Crunches *15
Pushups *15
Supermen *15
Body Rows *15
Russian Twist 15lbs *20
Farmers walk 50's *120yards
Standing Calf raises 115 *20

10 minutes cardio - bike @ 75%MHR
houlder Rehab

Me after all this:
     

So yea one hell of a way to start off the week and I'm glad to be back into the gym.  just need a week or two to adjust to the schedual and i should be rolling again!  So not use to this i want to hurl feeling...havebn't felt it in ages LOL.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2006)

sorry...no breaks for ya...where do u think I amassed the majority of my post count? on mids! Suck it up, son! You're young! make it happen!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice work there Bolt!  Congrats on the test as well!  Let me know when you pass and I'll come up and set fire to something.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 12, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Nice work there Bolt!  Congrats on the test as well!  Let me know when you pass and I'll come up and set fire to something.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 12, 2006)

Morning Cardio: 20 minutes eliptical empty stomach...

I think I'll be doing a push worokout this evening...I gotta dig it out of the comp not sure where it is LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 12, 2006)

Evening workout: Push A

Smith Squats
95*12
115*12
135*10
~~first time I've worked legs in over 2 months and first real heavy leg work since been at therapy...minor pain nothing crazy.  Just gonna take time.....

BB Press
3*135*8

Inc DB Fly
25s*12
35s*10

DB Milt Press
35s*10
40s*8

Single Arm HS Side Lateral
70*12
80*12

Pushdown
80*20
100*15
120*8

All in all a good workout...feels good to move some iron around again!  

No cardio knee was feeling way to wobbly for me to even try it but I'll pick it up again in the AM!

Food:
Cardio
m1-whey + milk
sleep
m2-1cup cooked rice, pork loin, pineapple (only fruit I have right now )
weights
m3-whey + milk
m4-1/2 cup cooked rice, veggies, beef
m5-??
m6-??


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2006)

great..thanks...now I'm hungry...

if yor knee is still wobbly..is it a good idea to be working it with weights like that?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey wildman ! bE CAREFUL !


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> great..thanks...now I'm hungry...
> 
> if yor knee is still wobbly..is it a good idea to be working it with weights like that?



Who the hell knows anymore LOL....no the doc said I need to strengthen my VMO (aka the tear drop muscle in the quad) so all it needs is strength.  I also have tendonitis in both knees so it makes it very difficult to workout at times but it has to get done.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 12, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Hey wildman ! bE CAREFUL !



I'm trying bud!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 13, 2006)

No cardio today knee is a bit wobbly...tomorrow I will do only my circuit and cardio in the AM; will be busy all day and need to get some sleep so no time for a double.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh yea forgot to post my weight...started at 205lbs as of friday 12-8-06 currently weighting in at 202lbs 12-13-06.  Got alot of work ahead of me boy!!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 14, 2006)

Had to do a BS transport last night at work...6th floor 300lbs just me snd my partner.  Carried the lady up in the reeves but man the knee is killing me now...all swolen going to get some sleep b/c I'm hurtin right now.  Gonna try to get to the gym later.

Man my line of work is the worse for this fitness lifestyle....I need a 9-5 paper pushing job damn!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> Had to do a BS transport last night at work...6th floor 300lbs just me snd my partner.  Carried the lady up in the reeves but man the knee is killing me now...all swolen going to get some sleep b/c I'm hurtin right now.  Gonna try to get to the gym later.
> 
> Man my line of work is the worse for this fitness lifestyle....I need a 9-5 paper pushing job damn!



Man DB, how you 'spose to get better doing chit like that ?!  Isn't there some kind of accessory work you can do for them 'til your 100% ? Push paper for them for awhile ?


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 14, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Man DB, how you 'spose to get better doing chit like that ?!  Isn't there some kind of accessory work you can do for them 'til your 100% ? Push paper for them for awhile ?



Only other option is unemployment!  Not happenin...its this or find a new job...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2006)

u had to haul a heffer down stairs again?
Y'all should have told her that she needed to pay you accordingly to flights of stairs divided by weight....each....to haul her fat, McDonalds riddled super sized w/diet Coke ass down to the ground floor.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 14, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> Had to do a BS transport last night at work...6th floor 300lbs just me snd my partner.  Carried the lady up in the reeves but man the knee is killing me now...all swolen going to get some sleep b/c I'm hurtin right now.  Gonna try to get to the gym later.
> 
> Man my line of work is the worse for this fitness lifestyle....I need a 9-5 paper pushing job damn!



Somebody has to do you job.  I think you're one of the few crazy enough to pull it off.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> u had to haul a heffer down stairs again?
> Y'all should have told her that she needed to pay you accordingly to flights of stairs divided by weight....each....to haul her fat, McDonalds riddled super sized w/diet Coke ass down to the ground floor.



No this time it was upstairs....down is easy   Up is the bithc!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 15, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Somebody has to do you job.  I think you're one of the few crazy enough to pull it off.



Thanks CB!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 15, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> Up is the bithc!



That's easy for you to say.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 15, 2006)

Good Lookin w/o's BRother Bolt, hope all is well for you my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> No this time it was upstairs....down is easy  Up is the bithc!


 


Triple Threat said:


> That's easy for you to say.


ya know..I've never known anybody to TYPE with a lisp....


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> ya know..I've never known anybody to TYPE with a lisp....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


>


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 18, 2006)

Another good workout...morning cardio is off for this week working scheualed overtime every day so I'm to tired to get in there then get to the gym at night.

12-18-06 PM Workout Push A

RIs: 30-45s

Smith Squats
95*12
115*12
135*12

BB Press
3*135*8

Inc DB Fly
35s*12
40s*12

DB Milt Press
2*35s*12

HS Single Arm Side Lateral
2*80*12

Pushdown
100*15
110*12
120*12

Knee Therapy:
Horiz. Leg press-toes external rotation (Single Leg)
40/60/80/100/120/140/160/180/200*12 (9sets)

Leg ext (Single Leg)
4sets*15reps I forget the weights


Shoulder Therapy

Cardio: 20 minutes 75%MHR


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 18, 2006)

Great w/o, hows the knee doin my Friend???


----------



## CrisCartenson (Dec 18, 2006)

*I congratulate all Soon Christmas*

I congratulate all Soon Christmas 
Here some sites about the Christmases, a lot of interesting here 
new year celebration 
christmas gift 
santa claus email 
new year 
christmas card 
christmas flower 
christmas 
christmas tree 
christmas ornament 
christmas song 
happy new year 
chinese new year


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 19, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Great w/o, hows the knee doin my Friend???


Its feelin good...tendonitis is a bitch to work through but other then that the knee felt solid while working it.  At work it was good to so little by little I'm getting there!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2006)

look! Someone though enough of you to spam your thread!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> look! Someone though enough of you to spam your thread!



Yea I know WTF is that?!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2006)

it must be that sexy avatar of yours....you're tho irrithistable


----------



## Devlin (Dec 22, 2006)

DB---I just want to say Merry Christmas and thank you for all that you and all the firemen/EMS do.  I know you are many miles away, but your fellow firefighters and EMT's did one hell of a job this morning here at my apartment complex.  We had a 2 alarm fire in the building next to mine and they managed to keep it from spreading to other buildings.  The building (housing 12 apartments, 8 of which were occupied) that went up is a complete loss, but thankfully only one person was taken to the hospital with minor injuries after jumping from a second story balconey.  Regardless, today just makes me appreciate firefighters/EMS even more for all they do.  Thank you just doesn't seem like enough.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 22, 2006)

Devlin said:


> DB---I just want to say Merry Christmas and thank you for all that you and all the firemen/EMS do.  I know you are many miles away, but your fellow firefighters and EMT's did one hell of a job this morning here at my apartment complex.  We had a 2 alarm fire in the building next to mine and they managed to keep it from spreading to other buildings.  The building (housing 12 apartments, 8 of which were occupied) that went up is a complete loss, but thankfully only one person was taken to the hospital with minor injuries after jumping from a second story balconey.  Regardless, today just makes me appreciate firefighters/EMS even more for all they do.  Thank you just doesn't seem like enough.



Thank you for appreciating it...most take it for granted.  They dont need us or want to think of us until they are ill or in danger.  

I dont do it for the money or anything.  I enjoy helping people no matter how much they hate me!  

Glad to hear most made it out OK and it sounds like them boys did their job!  Good for them!

Merry x-mas to you and hope all is well with the fire and such!  My prayers go out to you and all the families who suffered!!!  may you all have a safe merry x-mas!

AND DONT OVERLOAD THE LIGHT SOCKETS!  X-mas season is the season for fired!  Please be carefull!!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 23, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> Thank you for appreciating it...most take it for granted.  They dont need us or want to think of us until they are ill or in danger.
> 
> I dont do it for the money or anything.  I enjoy helping people no matter how much they hate me!
> 
> ...




You are right, most don't think about firemen and EMS until they are needed.  Yesterday I thanked each and every fireman I saw.  They certainly earned it.

So far, I know one resident was able to save some of his clothes, furniture, TV, but his unit was on a ground floor.  The second and third floors were pretty much destroyed.  The ground floors did have the walls facing the stairs collapse, but it is pretty clear the stair area was one of the hottest parts.  We are just lucky that the building wasn't completely occupied and that those on the upper levels were able to escape safely.  

Now I do make sure my Christmas lights are only on while I am home and I make sure I turn my coffee pot off too.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> They dont need us or want to think of us until


Hey DB...you sure you're not a COP????? That's normally what cops say...
I remember when I was close to getting out. Was working with the Nation Guard one day. It was their UTA weekend...and I had been paired up with one. He was now an actual NYPD. So, I asked him how he liked it, as I was gonna go ahead and go from military cop to civilian cop.
He said don't: People would just assmume spit on you as say hello to you.
That was pretty much the day I decided to give up a career in law enforcement...


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 23, 2006)




----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hey DB...you sure you're not a COP????? That's normally what cops say...
> I remember when I was close to getting out. Was working with the Nation Guard one day. It was their UTA weekend...and I had been paired up with one. He was now an actual NYPD. So, I asked him how he liked it, as I was gonna go ahead and go from military cop to civilian cop.
> He said don't: People would just assmume spit on you as say hello to you.
> That was pretty much the day I decided to give up a career in law enforcement...



Its like that in all the fields bud...the other day I was driving to work and there was a man outside the 7-11 I stopped in to grab a water.  He was cursing at me and saying all this non-sense for no reason.  I shrugged it off and said karma.  Well about 6 hours later that man got into a massive car wreck and who got him out ME...he changed his tone and was nothing but thank you's and god bless you.  I turned around and said next time dont wait for shit like this to happen appreciate what you have NOW not when a traggic event happened.  I dont want your thank you...


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 23, 2006)

Devlin said:


> You are right, most don't think about firemen and EMS until they are needed.  Yesterday I thanked each and every fireman I saw.  They certainly earned it.
> 
> So far, I know one resident was able to save some of his clothes, furniture, TV, but his unit was on a ground floor.  The second and third floors were pretty much destroyed.  The ground floors did have the walls facing the stairs collapse, but it is pretty clear the stair area was one of the hottest parts.  We are just lucky that the building wasn't completely occupied and that those on the upper levels were able to escape safely.
> 
> Now I do make sure my Christmas lights are only on while I am home and I make sure I turn my coffee pot off too.



I am just truelly glad you made it out OK!!!  The heat from the stairwell was so intense it compramised the structure of the walls making them weak and capable of collapsing I'm sure.  be sure the check all areas for any further water, heat, smoke damage before deeming it 100% safe.  Plaster and sheet rock may cover it but the integrity may not have been fixed!

Well once again glad you are OK and if you need me you know where to find me!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 23, 2006)

Just got in from a day out with santa.

Myself and a few other guys go out every year with our firetruck around town all decorated with lights and the whole sha bang!  We have one of our guys who plays santa sit on top of the hose bed while we drive around lights and sirens galor handing out gifts and candy to all the local kids in our area.

Man you should see these kids faces light up when they see us coming.  We had kids follow us for blocks on end to watch us!  The joy I get from see'ing the kids faces!  It was awsome I was so happy!

Ya know I normally only see them when they are hurt or something is burning so to see these peoples faces in such a great change!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2006)

I remember things like that when I was a kid. 

a guy was giving a fireman/emt grief? Sheesh...what for? I can't even see that? Maybe he was envious of the fact that you can use sirens?


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I remember things like that when I was a kid.
> 
> a guy was giving a fireman/emt grief? Sheesh...what for? I can't even see that? Maybe he was envious of the fact that you can use sirens?



No actually I was helping the guy out that rings me up at 7-11.  I've gone there every day i have worked for this company for something to drink so me and him are buds.  This guy was ranting and raving about shit so I kindly and politely (which is rare for me at midnight and a long shift ahead of me) to leave no sense in making a scene.  He went ape shit how I was useless and this and that.  I grabbed my water and left. 

Ussually I would have layed an elbow to his nose and told him to F off but that day I was feeling nice LOL.  Just put my uniform on guess I didn't wanna get dirty


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2006)

wow...a clerk..calling you useless....nothing against clerks...but ANYBODY can be a clerk...you are holding a professional job....that's...almost..funny.
Mabe he's jealous?


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> wow...a clerk..calling you useless....nothing against clerks...but ANYBODY can be a clerk...you are holding a professional job....that's...almost..funny.
> Mabe he's jealous?



No I was helping the clerk...a customer was being a dick and the clerk asked me to get rid of him.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 25, 2006)

Heya DB....nice story.  Maybe he learned something...

Anyway, Merry X-mas.  Stay safe.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> No I was helping the clerk...a customer was being a dick and the clerk asked me to get rid of him.


ok...I'm confused...
oh well...

Merry Christmas, Brotha!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 25, 2006)

Hope everyone had a great x-mas!

The triple F here... Family, Food, Fun!  First and last time of this year I have spent a weekend with my family.  Now its new years with my brothers from thre firehouse then its off to DEAD mountain where the training begins!!  Can't wait!

Bills are all hitting me at once though right now and it blows LOL!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2006)

I've had so much junk food today....think I'll need tobe eating...salads for a month...


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 25, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> The triple F here... Family, Food, Fun!!



Too bad the gf wasn't around.  It could have been the quadruple F.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 25, 2006)

Actually, this has been the first day in a couple of weeks that I managed to avoid the junk food.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2006)

heh....I think I ate  enough of that for both of us, brotha!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks for picking up the slack for me, burner.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 26, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Too bad the gf wasn't around.  It could have been the quadruple F.



ROFLMFAO!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 26, 2006)

Py dont worry me and burns both picked up your slack 2x over!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2006)

Nice to hear.  Thanks for covering for me.  Any chance that works for cardio as well?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

If I Have To Friggin Do My Dam Cardio, Pal...you Bloody Well Have To As Well!
:d


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> If I Have To Friggin Do My Dam Cardio, Pal...you Bloody Well Have To As Well!
> :d



AGREED!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 26, 2006)

Today was just another day....

Workout:
Smith Squats
135*12
2*155*15

BB Press
3*135*10

Inc DB Fly
2*40s*10

HS Milt Press
2*60*12

HS Side Lateral (single arm)
2*80*15

Pushdown
3*100*12

Knee Therapy:
HS Horz Leg press *5 sets worked up to 400lbs which was kewl!
HS Leg Ext *4 sets worked up to 40lbs (single leg)

15 minutes cardio...chest started hurting like a bitch so I stopped.


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Nice workout DB!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> Today was just another day....


NEGATIVE!
TODAY IS.....the 1st day of the rest of your life! Now..that you have your correct frame of mind again....let's get'er dun!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2006)

Geez, Burner, I _was_ going to offer to do cardio for you, but now, ferget it.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

eh....'preciate it...but I figure I gotta do it myself...you can do my calf raises and abs for me though. Deal?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2006)

Dude, I will gladly do calf work for anyone who asks!  Love calf work!  (Tri and ham work are my favorites, but calf work is up there!)


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

...don't forget the abber dabbers!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2006)

I didn't forget...They got left out on purpose....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

Pylon said:


> I didn't forget...They got left out on purpose....


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 30, 2006)

What a damn good fight!  I enjoyed every single one this time!  Glad lidell kicked tito's ass!

Lidell vs Ortiz 
Griffin vs Jardine   
Arlovski vs Crus 
McDonald vs Leben 
Schafer vs Bisbing 
DeSouza vs Alves 
Marerro vs Conzaga 
Okami vs Singer Never aired it 

All in all everyone I wanted to win won except the griffin fight...he should have won and he should run like a little bitch for the way he went out!

Ice Man remains the champ yea baby!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy New Year, DB!  Stay safe out there!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy New Year, DB! May this year be better than last!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 8, 2007)

Heya everyone sorry been swamped w/ work...way to much OT!!

Well anyhoot got back to the gym today and finally fixed my diet.  So here it is...

Work 11pm-7am
AM Cardio-20 minutes @ 70%MHR

M1:
1 ½ scoop whey
1-1 ½ cup milk

Sleep 8 hours

M2:
1 ½ scoops whey
1-1 ½ cups milk
¼ cup dry grits

Workout: Push B

Modified BB Lunge
65*12
85*12
105*12
135*7

Leg Press
180*20
270*15
360*12

DB Inc Press
40s*12
2*55s*12

BB Decline Press
2*135*10

Smith Milt Press
2*115*10

Cheat DB Lateral
2*25*10

DB Skull Crushers
20s*15
2*25s*12

RIs 60 seconds

Shoulder Therapy
Knee Therapy
Cardio 20 minutes @ 70%MHR

M3:
1 scoop whey
1 serving oats
1 serving plain yogurt
splash of honey
dried fruit

M4
5oz meat/fish/chx
2/3 cup cooked brown rice
veggies
1tbl olive oil/flax seed oil 

M5
5oz meat/fish/chx
2/3 cup cooked brown rice
veggies
almonds

There is suppose to be 6 meals but I am sleeping at work tonight b/c I m beat so I'll be skipping one...


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome back, Bolt!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2007)

back w/ a vengance! Nice! Happy New Year!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 9, 2007)

Py thanks bud!!!

Burns Thanks as well ans happy new years to you.


Well left work today and am wired!!!  So b/c I forgot my gym gear I came home had a meal and am going in for some anerobic in the morning then I'll eat hit the hay and go in for some night cardio....just a little reverse to the norm.

Man 2 weight sessions in 12 hours LMAO what a change!  As soon as my rice is done cooking its will be workout time be back in an hour or so!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 9, 2007)

MMmmMMMmMmmM got to taste my whey & grits twice today going down and coming right back up after my w/o  

Did some circuit work today...I'll get some cardio in tonight...was going to do it after my circuit as well but I just couldn't I was dead!

Pre w/o:
1 1/2 scoop whey
1 cup skim milk
1/4 cup dry grits
3 strawberry

Circuit 1,2,3,4:
BW Squats *25 *25 *25 *25
Supermen *15 *15 *15 *15
Pushups *20 *20 *20 *15
Crunches *15 *15 *15 *15
Body Rows *20 *20 *20  *15
Russian Twists(20lbs) *20 *20 *20 *15
Farmers Walk (55s) *90yards *90yards *90yards *60yards
Standing Calf Raise(135lbs) *20 *20 *20 *20

Post w/o:
1 scoop whey
1 cup skim milk
1 yogurt
1 package oats
1 tbs honey


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 9, 2007)

Taking no prisoners, I see.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 9, 2007)

I wish I got more OT.

:/


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 9, 2007)

kicking ass, big guy


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2007)

Brother Bolt, lookin good my Friend!!! Hope you had a Great Holiday season!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2007)

everybody seems to be hurlig today....
but...hhmm....grits.....w/ pepper and tobasco...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey everyone thanks for all the replies!!

Burner no way man splenda and strawberries are the BEST!

Yea today is a rest day...man i wish it wasnt I have some SERIOUS steam to blow off heres the shit hole day of a story!



Yea so my plans were to be hunting right now...not anymore!

So I'm at work (11pm-7am) and we get a call (I'm a paid EMT).  So I do the norm get in my truck and get to my patient.  Do the call and decide to do a hospital run in the local area b/c we were missing some gear from another rig.

I am driving down a road thats a 45mph zone then get pulled over.  Go for my license and realize I left it in my work bag at base.  He said I was doing 45 in a 25...I didn't realize the speed limit changed so he run my info etc and gives me a hard time.  He releases me and a block later I get pulled over AGAIN!!!

Now by another cop and he says I didn't 'fully' stop at the stop sign and I was doing 30mph in a 25mph zone...WTF!!!!!  All within a block.  So now he is busting my chops then the first cop comes to my window and bitches at me saying some BS story which he made up.  The other cop comes back and give me 2 tickets and says "I presume you're wearing contacts" b/c I'm suppose to be wearing glasses.

These A-holes were just looking to nail me on something...I really hate people like that.

ALL THIS TIME I'M IN MY AMBULANCE AT 5AM IN THE FRIGGIN MORNING...not a soul on the road...these guys had nothing better to do then give me a hard time...cops like that are the reason people hate them!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2007)

Hang on, they pulled over an ambulance?  I thought you all had gentleman's agreements over stuff like that?  You know, they don't pull you over, you save their life if they get shot?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 10, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Hang on, they pulled over an ambulance?  I thought you all had gentleman's agreements over stuff like that?  You know, they don't pull you over, you save their life if they get shot?



Fuck that I hope those douch bags rot in fucking hell this is why I HATE cops...fucking pieces of shit!

There is suppose to be that unwritten rule give each other a break but I guess not.  I'm bringing this to the court system and I've already been told I can screw em over w/ harassment charges due to their conduct.  So we'll see if these fucks get it in the end!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 11, 2007)

Todays workout...

Pull B:
SLDL
135*10
185*10
225*6

Hyper Ext
BW*15
2*25*12

LLC
3*50*10

Pulldown
105*10
120*10
135*8

DB Row
60s*10
2*65s*10

HS Horz Row
105*12
2*120*10

B/O Lateral
3*30s*12

Hammer Curl
3*25s*10

Shoulder Therapy
Knee Therapy

Cardio 20 mins @ 75-80% MHR


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 11, 2007)

what kind of cardio have you been doing, DB?? er...besides the "usual" with the GF...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 11, 2007)

Good lookin w/o BRother Bolt, sorry to hear about your run in with the Jerky boys in blue!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice work, DB.

...but you don't hate ALL cops, right?  There have to be a few you've dealt with that are OK.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Fuck that I hope those douch bags rot in fucking hell this is why I HATE cops...fucking pieces of shit!
> 
> There is suppose to be that unwritten rule give each other a break but I guess not. I'm bringing this to the court system and I've already been told I can screw em over w/ harassment charges due to their conduct. So we'll see if these fucks get it in the end!


hey uh...enhance your calm, DB...not all cops are asses....
heh..after they gave you the tickets....shoulda mentioned that if they were ever hurt and in need of emergency services...that you are gonna make sure you drive the posted speed limits...maybe even a little slower...just to be safe...AND! I'll stop at ALL signs and redlights. Look left, look right and look left again..then and only then shall I pull out and cautiously make my way to your broken and bleeding body.
Have a nice day.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 12, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> what kind of cardio have you been doing, DB?? er...besides the "usual" with the GF...



Well anything beyond oh I dont know 2 minutes its probably the elipticle anything under 2 minutes is the dirty deed


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 12, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Good lookin w/o BRother Bolt, sorry to hear about your run in with the Jerky boys in blue!!!



Thank you sir!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 12, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nice work, DB.
> 
> ...but you don't hate ALL cops, right?  There have to be a few you've dealt with that are OK.



You are correct I do like some cops...just the ones I know and deal with regularly...its a-holes like the ones I delt with that I hate!!!  I can't wait for the court date to see them mucks again!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 12, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> hey uh...enhance your calm, DB...not all cops are asses....
> heh..after they gave you the tickets....shoulda mentioned that if they were ever hurt and in need of emergency services...that you are gonna make sure you drive the posted speed limits...maybe even a little slower...just to be safe...AND! I'll stop at ALL signs and redlights. Look left, look right and look left again..then and only then shall I pull out and cautiously make my way to your broken and bleeding body.
> Have a nice day.



He doesn't deserve that much of my time...I would have rather backed over him with my rig but I may get fired for that


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 12, 2007)

Was suppose to do a circuit today but I am just tooooooooo sore!!!!  LMAO

Went in and figued I'd do some cardio at least but it didn't work out so well!

20 minutes on elipticle
10 minutes on bike

CRAMP CRAMP CRAMP!!!

I was cramping and my hams were getting so tight I could barely move!  I spent another 10-15 minutes stretching afterwards and I was done.  Oh well better then nothing I guess.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 16, 2007)

Was away for the weekend so am out of order...father bought a new house in south jersey so I went for the first time to see it and stayed over for a few days.  Its gorgeous!

But any hoot heres the workout!

Push B:

Lunges
95*10
2*115*10

Leg Press
270*15
2*360*12

DB Inc Press
3*55s*12

BB Decline Press
2*135*12

Cheat DB Lateral
25s*12
30s*12

HS Milt Press
70*15
90*12

Skull Cruchers
3*25s*10

Knee Therapy
Shoulder Therapy

20 minutes cardio


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 16, 2007)

why the high weight on the lunges and the low weight on the leg press??  I hurt with just 25lb. on lunges...I cannot even imagine 115


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 16, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> why the high weight on the lunges and the low weight on the leg press??  I hurt with just 25lb. on lunges...I cannot even imagine 115



They are modified lunges...none of my leg motions go past 90 degrees and actually fall short of it by a bit b/c of my knee.

And the leg presses are kept at light weight and higher reps b/c the motion is killer on the knee especially with the tendonitis so I stay light on those.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2007)

Good lookin w/o BRother Bolt, hope all is well in your life my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 16, 2007)

I hate lunges.  You are sick for doing them that heavy.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 16, 2007)

DB lookin' good on the workouts man.  How has your consistency been lately?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 17, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Good lookin w/o BRother Bolt, hope all is well in your life my Friend!!!



Thank you sir!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 17, 2007)

Pylon said:


> I hate lunges.  You are sick for doing them that heavy.



 someone has to do them!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 17, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> DB lookin' good on the workouts man.  How has your consistency been lately?



Thanks brotha!  Its picking up and getting better...I'm getting in 3-4x week know.  I've got a shit load of bills so I've been trying to get extra hours and alot of shit going on so I"m trying my hardest to get in there.  I need to go back to therapy for another 6 weeks but I dont even have time to go to the doctor and I dont have the $$ so we'll seehow things work out!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2007)

Today was a good pull workout!  Got a lil over 5 hours sleep in a 9 hour shift so I didn't do much LOL.  Was very refreshed for the weighs!

Pull:
BB SLDL
135*15
185*12
225*10

Hyper Ext
BW*20
+25*15
+45*15

LLC
50*12
2*60*12

Pulldown
105*12
2*120*12

DB Row
3*60s*12

HS Horz Row
3*105*12

B/o DB Lateral
25s*15
2*30s*15

Hammer Curls
30s*10
2*25s*15

DONE!

I am trying to keep my reps in the 12+ range just to keep my muscle endurance up...not worried about mass or anything right now its all about conditioning my muscles for endurance and a severe ass whoopin for this physical!  If my body can take it I know I will be fine mentally I am 100% into the game its the physical limitations that worry me. . . . . .

No cardio or any therapy today just dont have the time.  So many things to do I opted to cut out early and do them while I have energy b/c in a few hours I am going to crash and nothing will get done for 3 straight days!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2007)

Not too shabby for only 5 hours of sleep.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Not too shabby for only 5 hours of sleep.



Only?!?!?  

You kidding me thats the best sleep I've gotten all week LOL...I live on 3-4


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 19, 2007)

Another SOLID w/o BRother Bolt, keep it up my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2007)

Was'sup, DB! nice looking workout!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 22, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Was'sup, DB! nice looking workout!



NM man just finished eating bout to shower and head to the gym!!!  I am super lethargic today no motivation!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 22, 2007)

I bet you have one of your best w/o's now, Go KILL it at the gym my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 22, 2007)

Well archi w/o wasn't half bad 

Push A:
Squats
135*10
165*10
185*10
225*10

BB Press
135*10
155*10
175*6 drop 135*9

DB Inc Fly
30s*15
40s*10

DB Milt Press
35s*12
40s*10

HS Side Lateral(single arm)
70*15
90*12

Vbar Pushdown
100*20
2*120*15

PT knee & shoulder (people are still amazed at me when I do all this crap lol)

20 minutes cardio @ 75%MHR

I was shocked w/ the squats to be honest with you!!!!  3 weeks ago when I did them I struggled my ass off w/ 135 then didn't squat for 2 weeks (did lunges and leg presses) then today I jumped up to 225.  Last 2 reps were gettin rough but I did them!  I have also gotten back down to 90degrees knee angle so that is a MAJOR improvement with an injured knee!!!

I dislike doing Military Presses with chest but its a push day so they need to get done.  I will keep them very light I dont want to risk tweeking the shoulder this close to the test date!

BB Press is still awkward w/ the shoulder...can't press any decent weight but today the shoulder felt fine.  This is a major work in progress...going to take a long time to rebound where I once was.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice job, DB!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 23, 2007)

looks good to me!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks guys!

Today was circuit work 

Circuit Training sets 1,2,3, & 4:

BW Squats *20, *20, *20, *20
Crunches *20, *20, *20, *20
Pushups *15, *15, *15, *15
Supermen *20, *20, *20, *20
Body Rows *15, *15, *15, *15
Russian Twist +20 *20, *20, *20, *20
Farmers Walk 55's *90yards, *90yards, *90yards, *90yards
Calf Raises +135 *15, *15, *15, *15

Eh for shits and giggles....

20 minutes cardio @ 70%MHR 

I also need to get a weighted vest and some form of a sled so I can start doing some pulls and such!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2007)

Eh domes in the ant delts big time...need rest lol

Tomorrow will feel good to rest up some!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 23, 2007)

Then rest up, lookin good BRother Bolt, hope all is well for you and yours!!!


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

Very nice circuit workouts.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice work Bolt!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks fellas!

Damn I'm sore today LOL...almost glad I have to go to the Doc today!  Total rest day today then back at the circuit tomorrow.

I'll head back to all your journals after I get some sleep!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2007)

Second circuit of the week...

Had a busy night at work and alot of carries...not much sleep so passed on the cardio afterwards.

Circuit Training sets 1,2,3, & 4:

BW Squats *20, *20, *20, *20
Crunches *20, *20, *20, *20
Pushups *20, *20, *20, *20
Supermen *20, *20, *20, *20
Body Rows *20, *20, *20, *20
Russian Twist +20 *20, *20, *20, *20
Farmers Walk 55's *105yards, *105yards, *105yards, *105yards
Calf Raises +135 *20, *20, *20, *20

All abdominal work stayed at 20 reps and I bumbed all anerobic work up to 20 reps as well.  Also added 15 more yards to my farmers walk.  Increasing little by little which is what needs to get done LOL.

Next week I will up my abdominal work 5 reps and switch to 60lbs farmers walks.  I also need to get a sled and do some work with that.  Gotta figure something out for that not sure how.  Some form of a plate loaded one that can slide on rubber flooring but not to bulky.  This will take some creating!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2007)

Look at you go Brother Bolt, aka Mr. 20!!! Good Stuff my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 25, 2007)

Maybe you should put wheels on that sled.  It would make it slide over the floor, no problem.

Hey, my kid has a wagon you could borrow!


----------



## Double D (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice lookin circuits DB, very nice.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks fellas!!  

Had a shit-tastic workout today...no sleep for 2 days so Iwas dragging!

Pull A:
Deadlift
185*8
2*205*6

BB Row
3*135*10

CG Pulldown
3*120*10

Stiff Arm Pulldown
2*100*10

Face Pulls
100*20
2*120*15

DB SLDL
40s*12
60s*10

LLC
2*50*15

DB Curls
25s*10
30s*10

No rehab, no therapy, no cardio, no excessive talking.  In and out I was falling asleep between sets.  

Wish I didn't have plans so early on a friday b/c I would love to go in right no but I guess shit happens right?

Well I guess its better then nothing...still brainstorming on a sled!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2007)

Good lookin w/o Brother Bolt, if your killin it with no sleep, just imagine what you'll do w/sleep!!! Keep pushin my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 28, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Good lookin w/o Brother Bolt, if your killin it with no sleep, just imagine what you'll do w/sleep!!! Keep pushin my Friend!!!



thanks bud!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2007)

was'sup, DB!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2007)

Hope the weekend went Great my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey everyone sorry been under the weather this weekend and its getting worse!

Hit the gym twice for weights...no circuit work sorry.

Here are the two:

Push:
Squats
185*10
2*225*10

BB Press
135*10
165*8
165*6 drop 135*6

DB Inc Fly
2*40s*10

DB Milt Press
40s*12
40s*10

HS Side Lat (single arm)
2*90*15

Pushdown
120*15
110*15
100*15





Pull:
Deadlift
135*4
185*1
225*1
255*1
285*1
315*1

BB Row
3*135*10

CG Pulldown
120*10
2*135*10

Stiff Arm Pulldown
2*100*10

Face Pull Quad Superset DB Curls
120*15 ss 30s*10 ss 120*15 ss 20s*15

In and out super fast feeling like crap...hit 315 again on the deadlifts.  Need to start getting under some serious weight there getting some big patients at work LOL.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2007)

lookin' good in da hood, here...DB.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 2, 2007)

tnx man!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2007)

nice work there bolt!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 6, 2007)

Heya guys!

Sorry no workouts or ANYTHING...been sick as a dog!  I been working in negative digit temps all week and its killing me!  I really feel like shit right now and there will be no gym all week!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 6, 2007)

Slacker...  

Get well soon, bro.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 13, 2007)

Well sorry about last week ya'll was big time sick with super crappy weather.  Got down to negative digits at work and working 8-10 hours outside really kills ya when your sick.  This week is suppose to get even worse but I'm feeling a little better so i am going to the gym again.

I was suppose to go yesterday but b/c i went 3 days with no sleep over the weekend I decided to sleep all day yesterday...from 8am-10pm.  I am still yerning for a friggin set schedual.

But b/c I missed yesterday and all last week I decided to kick my own ass in the gym with the most un-conventional workout in the world LOL.

Push:
DB Milt Press
50s*8
55s*8

Smith MP Press
135*5 drop 115*5 drop 95*10

Side Lateral
20s*12
25s*12
30s*10 drop 10s*20

Flat DB Press SS Cable X Over
55s*6 ss 40s*15
40s*8 ss 50s*10 drop 20s*15

Inc HS Press SS HS Fly
60*15 ss 50*15

Inc HS Press SS BB Pullover CG
90*12 ss 45*20

Bench Dips SS Pushdown SS French Press SS Pushdown
+45*15 ss 100*10 ss 40*15 ss 80*12

No rest between anything just went straight through!!!

Oh boy do I miss weights...I honestly hate soing cicuit work now LOL.  I can't wait till I can get back to some serious weight lifting.  

Circuit work was fun when I didn't have to do it but now that its the best method of training and the ASS WHOOPIN I get from it man I hate it LMAO!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 13, 2007)

That's a pretty impressive improv routine.  Way to go!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 14, 2007)

What a crappy night at work...all this damn snow/sleet is miserable!  Finally got in from shoveling the endless sidewalks LOL...time for some rest and hopefully I will be able to hit the gym for some legs.  We'll see how things unfold when I wake up!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 16, 2007)

Well I got to the gym today...only free chance I had was right after work. 

I had one hell of a workout...haven't done legs together in a while and it felt good to change things up...was in an odd mood so I just did some basics.

Squats
95*5
135*2
185*2
225*1
255*1
285*1
305*1
315*miss 
315*1 drop 135*35 w00t PR!!!!

SLDL
95*10
135*10
185*10
185*10
225*6

Leg Press
270*12
360*12
410*8

Lying Leg Curl
50*12
70*12
90*6

Spent...after a long night at work I'd say I did pretty god damn good workout.

Felt good to move some heavy weights around again...I think its better for the mind then the body heh.  

Happy to get a PR...feels damn good to type those 2 letters together again!  Been a damn long time!!  I was doing good and knew I could get 315 today once I hit 305.  First time I siked myself out.  Just over mentaly killed myself.  Striped the weights re-positioned the bar loaded it again and cleared my head then ran through and cranked the rep out.  Got to the bottom and paused or got stuck for a second or two.  Then I felt the fibers in my legs twitch and through the roof I went exploded and was at the top before I knew it...felt like the best rep I ever did in my life!  Then decided to drop to 135 and rep out...man what a friggin burn that was.  35 reps and I called it a quites for squats LMAO.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2007)

Strong w/o's BRother Bolt, hope your feelin better my Friend!!!

Did I read that right??? 135x35, Holy GOD you are Da Man!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 16, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Strong w/o's BRother Bolt, hope your feelin better my Friend!!!
> 
> Did I read that right??? 135x35, Holy GOD you are Da Man!!!



I wish I was feeling better but I still feel like shit...I dont think I will ever get better until winter is over.  Its just to cold out for my bodies immune system to fight this stuff off during work.

Yea 135*35 lol...after 315 it just felt so light LOL I just didn't want to stop!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 17, 2007)

Heya Bolt, hope you're feeling better.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 17, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Heya Bolt, hope you're feeling better.



I wish...now I feel like shit and I can barely walk my legs are so DAMN SORE!!!! LOL


----------



## Pylon (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, at least part of that is good, right?


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 19, 2007)

Well got a Dr.'s apt at 1130 hour so I hope he will load me with some meds for the rest of the week.  Through is all sore and swollen and shit and what a freaking headache I've got!  I need to kick this shit once and foreall!

Also dealing with thinking of switching jobs.  There is another company that is REALLY great and they have great health benefits and I would really like to go over to the company.  But its like damn I've been at this job for 2 years now and am one of the most experienced guys working for them and the job comes like second nature now.  Its like man should I switch b/c I know I need better health benefits but what if I dont like it or what if I dont get the pay I need?  Ahhh  I hate this crap!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey DB...sorry to hear you are feeling so crappy.  I know the cold weather seems to kick both of our butts.  Take heart, warmer weather is on its way to you.  Atleast I have seen you posted a couple really good workouts.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 19, 2007)

as much as you are hurt or sick...I would switch 

hope your doin better DB


----------



## Pylon (Feb 19, 2007)

Heya Bolt...

As an HR guy, let me give you some council on the job thing.  Go talk to the other company and scout out the situation.  It never hurts to know what is on the other side of the fence.  Worst case, you don't like it and you stay put.  Otherwise it may be just what you want and you jump, or you go back to your current job and say "Hey, I'm getting this offer, don't really want to go, love it here, help me stay."  It's always good to know what the market offers.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2007)

Brother Bolt, your in my thoughts and Prayers on this my Friend, Brother Pylon has a Great suggestion too!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 20, 2007)

Heya everyone thanks for all the great comments!!!

I am going to hold off on that other job for a little bit...I am goign to finish training for my physical then I will rethink the entire deal.  I talked to some people that work there and they say they get alot of random OT and right no I need a somewhat set schedual to train and sleep properly!  So I will put that though away for a bit heh.

I have decided to take this week off from the gym or at least a few days.  Wensday I have a wake for one of the guys mother from my firehouse.    So that will take a day or two out of this week plus I'll be running meds all week so i figured it would be best to hold off until I'm 100%.  Now I'm just trying to get the diet in order and I should be OK....man I hate dieting LOL.


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Best of luck in whatever you decide you will do great.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2007)

Agreed, Best Wishes my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2007)

Get thru the sick and the meds, then get back strong.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 21, 2007)

Arggg this messed up weather is screwing with my body!  My shoulder and knee are KILLING me with this cold weather!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 21, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Arggg this messed up weather is screwing with my body!  My shoulder and knee are KILLING me with this cold weather!



Warmer weather is on its way...it's been in the 50's here the last two days  , but it has been rainy/damp .


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2007)

Hang in there my Friend, Best Wishes!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 23, 2007)

Devlin said:


> Warmer weather is on its way...it's been in the 50's here the last two days  , but it has been rainy/damp .



I hope so!!!  I have been hurting big time LOL.

It warmed up for one day but it rained the entire day then snowed the next.  My body is craving warmth LOL.  I'm debating tanning just to get my body warmed LOL.

Well tomorrow is my last day of meds so hopefully monday I can get to the gym...I have been super dizzy and lethargic due to the meds.  But I'm feeling much better.  Still got a caugh but I couldn't take anything for it due to work...all the stuff the doc has contains kodien(sp?) and other narcs that would not leave me able to work so I opted to not take any.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 23, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Hang in there my Friend, Best Wishes!!!



Thank you my friend!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2007)

Codeine will kick your ass, regardless of the weather.  I can't imagine trying to lift while taking it.  Good to hear you are almost done with the meds.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2007)

Hope your enjoying your weekend my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 24, 2007)

Well yesterday was a crappy day...just stayed home and did laundry...meds had me a lil loopy and didn't sleep much.

Today is my Cheif's 40th B-day so I'm gonna head over to his party tonight.  Everyone will be sloshed but I'm choosing not to drink.  First step to a healthier life is stopping the booz consumption.  I will make up for it with food I'm sure but I'm so sick of drinking its not even funny....it does nothing for me anymore so I will just be the sober one of the night.

Not to mention I'm still running my meds so there is no need to drink.  Tomorrow will be another veg day before work then its back to the gym on monday.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 24, 2007)

Good decision to skip the drinking.  Codeine and alcohol do not make a good mix unless you are looking to get messed up big time.  Have fun at the party regardless


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 24, 2007)

Devlin said:


> Good decision to skip the drinking.  Codeine and alcohol do not make a good mix unless you are looking to get messed up big time.  Have fun at the party regardless



Hey sweety thanks for stopping by!

Yea Booz have lost their appeal since I got so sick last time.  No desire to touch it heh.  Off to everyones journals!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2007)

Great decision my Friend, I havn't had a drink since June of 94, don't miss it at all!!! Hope you feel better soon Brother Bolt!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 25, 2007)

Well the night started like any other picked up my girlfriend and went to the party.  About 15 minutes into it I look at my girl and she is white as a ghost and about to throw up.  So I brought her home and spent the rest of the night with her making sure she was OK.

Even if I wanted to drink I didn't have the time LOL!!  I stopped at the firehouse to see if any drunk fools were left behind and I didn't see anyone but the place was trashed.  They must have had one hell of a party but I'm kind of glad I wasn't there b/c I wouldn't have enjoyefd 75 drunk people asking why I wasn't drinking so it worked out I guess!

Archie and Dev yes I have to agree I feel much better baout not drinking.  I gave up smoking a while back and dont miss it one bit...maybe the social aspect of it but the damage it does isn't worth it and now I can see drinking is the same way!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh and what a great mood I was in this morning I have no idea why!

I woke up at my girls house and when I walked outside it was nice and cold just as the sun was coming up at about 0625 and man it was jusr gorgeous!!!  She lives on a big hill and I could see the entire city...even though I live in a shithole city at that hour all the trash must be sleeping b/c it was just one of the best morning I'd ever seen!  Makes me miss hunting season sitting in the woods watching the sun come up and listening to all the birds waking up!

Maybe it was that the reality is I will be moving by summer most likely and hopefully instead of renting an Apt I will either be the new owner of a condo or 2 family house!!!  Man thats alot on my plate but I welcome it with open arms!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 25, 2007)

how are you feeling today DB??


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 25, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> how are you feeling today DB??



HUNGRY!!!!!  I've been at my girls house the past few days b/c she is sick and I haven't eaten LOL!  Can't wait for dinner!

Other then that I'd say I'm ready to hit the gym starting tomorrow!  Can't wait...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2007)

Sounds good Brother Bolt, hope you get what you want/need my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 26, 2007)

Good workout tonight!  Nothing crazy and went pretty fast b/c I have things to do but I was pleased.

Push:
Squats
185*12
255*9
285*8 *PR (reps)*  DROP 135*30   
~~Man I'm addicted to that drop set dont ask me why LOL.

DB Incline Press
3*55s*10

BB Decline Press
3*135*10

Smith Milt Press
2*115*10

Cheat DB Lateral
30s*10
35s*8 DROP 15s*15

BB Skull Crushers
50*15
60*10

Knee and Shoulder Rehab

All in all a good workout...this week is sketchy b/c I have a TON of things to do but I will manage to get it done.  Then next week starts my old circuit routine work!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice looking work, bolt!


----------



## kinkery (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice Workout Bro


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 26, 2007)

kinkery said:


> Nice Workout Bro



Welcome to my journal bud!

And thanks guys...I'm at work now and my legs are a bit wobbly from that drop set LOL!


----------



## kinkery (Feb 26, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Welcome to my journal bud!
> 
> And thanks guys...I'm at work now and my legs are a bit wobbly from that drop set LOL!



Thanks, nice journal bro lol. lol nice


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 27, 2007)

kinkery said:


> Thanks, nice journal bro lol. lol nice


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 27, 2007)

Working house fire today...Im the only guy that showed up.  Anyone smell bullshit?!?!?!  Man I was pissed...I never got to go b/c non of my members showed up...was about to take my personal truck but the fire was knocked down quick.

9 people with no home to sleep in tonight but no one was hurt so thats good!

Wasn't gonna go to the gym till tonight but I may go early even though I have gotten zero sleep.


----------



## Double D (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice lookin workout I saw on this page, very solid.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 27, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice lookin workout I saw on this page, very solid.



Thanks brotha!!!  Little by little I'll get there...can't wait for a normalroutine so i can really shine and post some PRs!  I wanna hit a 405 deadlift by this summer!  And a 225 bench w/ my injured shoulder!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 28, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> can't wait for a normalroutine so i can really shine and post some PRs! !



Get after it.  I've got some   just waiting for your journal.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2007)

Your addicted to that because UM................... YOUR SICK!!! LOL!!!

Fantastic w/o my Friend, and Best wishes on your Goals, Believe to Achieve!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Get after it.  I've got some   just waiting for your journal.



  Soon mi amigo soon hehe!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Your addicted to that because UM................... YOUR SICK!!! LOL!!!
> 
> Fantastic w/o my Friend, and Best wishes on your Goals, Believe to Achieve!!!


Yea I know...the doctors say they can't treat it


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Yea I know...the doctors say they can't treat it


oh...for a second, I thought you were talking about your mystery rash again....oops. 

Was'sup, DB!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> oh...for a second, I thought you were talking about your mystery rash again....oops.
> 
> Was'sup, DB!



  

NM man just about to get ready for the gym...get a nice pull day in!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2007)

Wassup Brother Bolt!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2007)

Wassup arch!!!  How goes the 'dark side'? 

Well had a decent workout...nothing to crazy.

Shoulder has REALY REALLY been giving me some trouble so I can't go to nuts!  I have made a decision and after I take my physical test I am going to get an MRI done and if it requires surgery I am going to get it done.

Push:
Deadlift
225*8
285*4
315*2 DROP 225*10

Lying Leg Curl
70*12
80*10
90*6

Pulldown
120*10
135*8
150*8

DB Row
60s*12
2*65s*10

HS Horz Row
3*105*12

B/O Lateral
25a*12
2*35s*10

Hammer Curl
30s*12
35s*10

HS Preacher Curl
50*12
60*8

21's
40
50

Knee and Shoulder therapy!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 2, 2007)

Day of rest today...shoulder is a buit better but still sore!  I am going to try and get some circuit work tomorrow but we'll see how that goes.  

My family decided to resurface the hardwood floor in one of the bedrooms so my entitre house smells like those nasty odors its killing me!  And they never opened the windows....hellloooo?!?!?!?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2007)

Fantastic w/o BRother Bolt, sorry to hear about your shoulder...............but I'm glad your gonna look into an MRI, just to be safe my Friend!!!

Best Wishes to you as always!!!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 2, 2007)

Seems like everyone is having shoulder problems around here.  Must be something in the water...


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 2, 2007)

Archi: Thanks bud!  I think I will def need surgery b/c it is really bad.  I mean all the classic signs of a full blown tear are there but I put it off for so long due to $$ and time.  But I am going to have to wait and see!

Py:  Yea I know tell me about it but this is from 2 years ago.  I hope it gets better within this year!  I really need it to be!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 3, 2007)

Man we got like 4 inches of rain the other night and boy was it miserable tow ork in that!  Cold...wet...nasty...what a miserable 10 hours!  Felt like shit all day yesterday but I'm coming around today!  

Instead of going to the gym I've decided to go do a little hiking up the country...get some fresh air and try and get some pics of the wildlife!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 3, 2007)

That's sure better than a treadmill.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 3, 2007)

Pylon said:


> That's sure better than a treadmill.



Yea for the most part it was a good time...except the whole girlfriend pissing me off LOL...but being outside was good and I can't wait for winter to be over!

Well we walked for like an hour and a half to two hours.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 5, 2007)

Well sunday was a nice change of pace!

My brother and I were invited by a good buddy of mine to shoot a 3d course with the bows.  It was 30 targets spread all over an entire mountain w/ real life shooting scenarios and unknown distances.  Man what a friggin BLAST!  And you wanna talk about a workout walking all over my legs are sore as hell.  Here are a few pics of the day my buddy took of us!






Here are some of the guys the the little kid shooting with us...hes a natural boy!  Only 8years old!





Heres my good buddy pete that works on my bow









This is me in the top picture and my brother in the bottom picture.













A few targets.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 5, 2007)

Looks like fun!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 5, 2007)

Definatly looks like fun!!! Hows the arms and shoulders feelin after that???


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 6, 2007)

Arms and shoulders are fine...I shoot regularly throughout the season to keep my shooting in order but my calves are still sore from all that hiking.  Man that was brutal LOL.

Well had a shitty workout today only got about 3 hours of sleep the past few nights so I'm dragging ass but I'll live.  I purposly cut the set down and the intensity just b/c I didn't have the steam in me to do it.

Push:
Squat
185*12
225*11
285*6

BB Decline Press
135*8
165*6

Inc DB Press
50s*12
55s*10

Smith Milt Press
95*12
115*8

Cheat DB Lateral
25s*15
30s*12

Skull Crusher
20s*12
30s*10

Wham Bam thank you ma'am in and out and I was done!  I need some serious sleep soon LOL.


BBUUUUUUUTTTT!!!  On a plus note I've decided to go over and follow through with the interveiw for the new company.  There is an open shift which is perfect for me...its still 6pm-6am but I work EMS in my OWN town so I dont ever have to even leave my town to go to work LOL.  I go tomorrow for my interveiw so I hope I get this job.  I have had enough of my current job and they are driving me up the friggin wall!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 7, 2007)

Well I went for my interveiw and all went well.  He said I will most likely get hired but we will see.  He said probably friday if not next week he will get back to me.  I wanted to discuss a few things with him but he had things to do b/c his shift had just started when I got there so hopefully I will get a run down of the company this week at some point.  Eh we'll see how things go.  Only thing is I will be changing shifts....THANK THE SWEET GOOD LORD!!!... either 12pm-8pm or 3pm-11pm.  I'e worked both those shifts in the past so its just a matter of which I prefere to work now.  I was thinking the 3-11 but I dunno yet.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 7, 2007)

Just got back in from a nice house fire!  Man what a day I'm having!!!  I need to relax and recharge!  Fire went fine lost the 2nd and 3rd floor and the first was destroyed from water damage.  No one was hurt so thats a good thing!  All in all I guess its just another day in the office for me 

Well not more then 3 hours after I applied to the new company and had my interveiw my entire company knew about it.  Someone leaked which pisses me off but hell oh wel!  We'll see if they fire me prior to me starting the new job.  I hope not can't afford to lose a weeks pay but hell I could use a nice vacation right now heh!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2007)

Still an excellent w/o Brother Bolt, Best wishes on the new job my Friend!!!


Now go get some sleep!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 7, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Now go get some sleep!!!



I wish bud but now its shower time and off to work


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 11, 2007)

Tarantula - Sportsman's Outdoor Products


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey DB, what's going on? Squats look like they're back up, and beyond your old PRs are they not?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 12, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Hey DB, what's going on? Squats look like they're back up, and beyond your old PRs are they not?



Yea but thats b/c I have to use the smith machine.  With my injuries it just hurts to much to do regular squats.  But from 2 years ago when I use to use the smith I never used this much...back then I maxed out at 225*1 with the smith.  So I guess I've gotten a little stronger.

Well just woke up gotta eat and try and get to the gym early...man I['m beat today!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 12, 2007)

Well I hit some weights today even though I shouldn't have!

Forgot pen and paper so I didn't write anything down...followed TTT's deal with his weight scheme.  One set then heavier then lighter then both w/ super good form.  Worked pretty good.  Dont know if thats exactly what he does but its what I did LOL.

Back/Delts:
BB Rows*3 sets
CG Pulldown*3 sets
HS Horz Row*3 sets
Cheat Laterals*4 sets
Front Lateral*3 sets

I bugged my shoulder yesterday while shooting my bow (did anothrer 3d shoot but there were more targets then I was prepared for).  3/4 of the way through while at full draw my back gave out a bit and the full force of the bow caved in before I could release the arrow 100%.  I heard the shoulder pop and so did the guy next to me and I still missed the target LOL.  But I ha to stop shooting b/c I was in so much pain. Iced the bastard all night at work and am pretty good today.  Still sore but not in much pain so opted not to hit the delts hard this week b/c I have to shoot this wensday and then again sunday.

No deadlifts...got enough of that at work yesterday lifting stretchers...lower back was shot when I woke up so i figured I'd done enough at work heh.

Well anyhoot thats that and I'm sorry I'm not on here much march is a very busy month for me for some reason so I dont have much computer time!  I'll try to make my rounds asap!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2007)

Good lookin w/o, but PLEASE be careful w/ the shoulder my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 12, 2007)

Hope the shoulder feels better, db.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 15, 2007)

Heya fellas.  Sorry been busy with alot of things. I got the new job and I start next week.  Can't wait to see how the new company is!!!

I did chest/bis/tris yesterday but sgsin no pen/paper lol.  Workout was...

Flat DB Press*3sets
Cable X Over*3sets
Incline HS PRess*3sets
Corey Curls*3sets
Hammer Curls*3sets
21's
Vbar Pushdown*3sets
French Press*3sets
HS Tri Ext*drop set

All done in TTT style!


----------



## Double D (Mar 15, 2007)

WOrkouts are lookin good, hope all is well.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 16, 2007)

Well all this weekend is a sup[er busy weekend and next weekw ill be even worse but I found out the test is in a month so next week starts the super cardio deadbolt LOL!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 20, 2007)

DB


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

Whats up DB? Hope you are doing well!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 26, 2007)

Heya everyone sorry been MIA!

Update:
I got the new job and last week was my first week.  I worked my ass off...pulling doubles with overtime every day.  I def work harder at this job x3 but its a more respectable job and I think its a better run company.  So we will see what happens.  I will be working nights which kinda sux but I will live.

I didn't get to the gym all last week b/c i was so busy but today I went in for some morning cardio before I head off to work.  

Minutes on treadmill:
1-5 warmup
5-9 run
9-11 walk
11-15 run
15-17 walk
17-21 run
21-23 walk
23-30 steeeeeep incline walk
30-35 cool down

I wont be getting many weight workouts in for a while b/c of work and everything but I will be doing cardio as much as possible.  I may try to go in after my shifts for some quick weights.  A set or two of this and that nothing structured though.

I have been notified about a 6 week training course the fire dept is holding for applicants (me) to go to a training ground they have and perform all the physical tasks that will be on the test.  It starts today but I need to get Dr clearence first.  I will try to get to that 3-4x week so I will drop weights to get that in.

Other then that everything is the same.  Did another 3d shoot this past sunday and had a great time...going to invest into a recurve or a longbow.  Not sure which just yet...I haven't decided just yet.  But anyhoot thats pretty much it in a nutshell for now I hope to be on here some more but this new job demands alot of attention...its a totally different company and new policies so I need to catch on soon!

Oh and weight this AM was 187...down from 205!!!  By the looks of it I need to get somewhere around 170 to be anywhere near lean!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 9, 2007)

Heya ya'll sorry for the delay...I know I know from all the posts since I've been gone ya'll have missed me lol j/k

Started the new job and have been working like an animal!!!  Mid shift so its been hard to get adjusted but I think I am on now! 

Today was back at the gym!!!  Did Back/Delts/Cardio!  I was stronger then i thought I'd be and felt solid about thw workout...sorry no numbers didn't write anything down.

But its good to be back in the gym man i missed it!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2007)

Numbers, man!  

Yeah, doesn't it always feel good to be back in the game?

What sort of workout are you going to do?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 9, 2007)

As for my workout I was doing a program cowpimp designed for me but that had to change.  The town i am attempting to get paid in (firefighter) is running a 6 week training course I will be attending.  So I hit the gym in the AM...work...then try to make the PM training.  I plan on doing 3 days of weights with light cardio those days then 2-3 days a week I will do abs, knee/shoulder therapy and cardio.

As for numbers I'll try to remember some for ya...

Deadlift
185*10
225*10
255*8

BB Row
3*135*10

Pulldown
105*10
120*10
135*8

HS Horz Row
3*120*10

DB Milt Press
40s*10
50s*10
60s*7

Cheat DB laterals
25s*15
30s*8 drop 20s*6

B/O Rear Lateral
25s*15
35s*12

10 minutes treadmill
10 munites elitpical

Stretching

Thats the gist of the workout...might be off by a rep or so but thats all from memory and pretty sure its correct.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 9, 2007)

And once this GOD AWFUL f&^%ING SOB MF'ING test is over with who knows what I'll do LOL.  

I'll need to recomp and get back to my bodybuilding roots I think.  Not sure which plan I'll was thinking of going back to PRRS I always did GREAT with that but not sure to be honest with ya.  Anythign up and new I would be able to try out?  I always wanted to try HIT but dont think that type of workout is suitable for me...with all the injuries I have I feel I would really screw myself up.  I need to put on some mass I have lost over the past year or two!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice work, Bolt.  Welcome back!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2007)

Fantastic w/o Brother Bolt!!! Don't be afraid of HIT my Friend, if you pay close attention to form and not #'s you'll be just fine!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks fellas!

Archie yea I have no problem dropping the weight...that never is an issue with me.  I may want something at a slower pace hough b/c for the longest time I have been doing very low RI's...all at 30seconds or less plus all the circuit training and stuff.  I miss the days of like more then a minutes rest LMAO.....I will keep it in mind though once my test is over!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2007)

Good Stuff and Best Wishes my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 11, 2007)

Tuesday did 20 minutes of interval cardio on treadmill plus abs and shoulder rehab.

I am getting ready to head to the training facility to train some fire drills for the night. Try to get back on before I crash for the night.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2007)

Best Wishes Brother Bolt!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh I need more than wishes my friend!

Holy fucking shit...pardon my french...but I'm in trouble!!!  Even with all the circuit work I've been doing and conditioning I'm no where near ready for this crap!!!!

I only got a chance to run the course once tonight and I am whoooooped!  My chest hurts me so much right now from the cold air and extreme exhaustion...I haven't pushed myself that hard in a long time my good lord.  Tomorrow morning I will head outdoors for my runs.  I am gonna load my backpack up with some weight and start running with that and I need to work on the stairs.  Thats what really killed me!!!

I am just really shocked that it was that difficult!  I need to put it into overdrive this next month and stop fuckin around this is my last ditch effort to get closer to my goals!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2007)

Believe to Achieve my Friend, you will be just fine!!! Now that you know what is involved, you are ahead of the game!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 12, 2007)

TY Archie!

Got in the gym this morning and just remembered I forgot abs     Oh well...I did intervals of running walking 5 minutes each.  Did 40 minutes of cardio thats including warmup for a lil over 2 miles then shoulder rehab.  

Now its off to work in the miserable rain then training with the FD tonight!  I hope my knee holds up heh.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 13, 2007)

Had a good workout today...did chest/bi's/tri's.

Chest:
Flat DB Press
55s*10
65s*8
60s*12

Decline BB Press
2*135*10

Inc Press
45s*12 drop 25s*8

Cbl X Over SS DB Pullover
40*8 SS 55*8

Oly BB Curl SS DB Curl
65*8 SS 25s*8
85*8 SS 30s*7

Hammer Curl DS
35s*8 drop 25s*10 drop 15s*12

1 set 21's with 50lb BB

DB Skull Crusher SS Rope Pushdown
20s*10 SS 80*10
25s*10 SS 80*10

Kickback SS Single Arm Pushdown
15s*10 SS 30*6 SS 10s*10 SS 30*6

Did a 4 superset the last one to fry my tries. Did one arm at a time.

20 minutes treadmill interval between extreme incline walk and moderate incline sprint.  I was hustlin LOL.

Now off to work then finally a night to relax and enjoy some TV and my girl heh.

Tomorrow I will do some course training with the FD then go for a run in the park most likely!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 13, 2007)

A mighty fine workout!

A workout dedicted to breaking the pecs and arms.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks bud!

Sorry didn't have time to get on this morning just got back from the training center!  Man that shit kicks your ass!!!!

I got a 4:50 which means I knocked 30 seconds off my last attempt which is great but I still made a crap load of errors.  Hopefully in the next few weeks I can perfect them all.  I wotn achieve my goal of low 3 minutes I know that but I need to work as hard as I can now!  

I had a buddy of mine come down and watch me and he said I was borderline cheating w/ running so I can't speed up any faster there and he helped me point out some of my weakpoints and ways I can improve.  I will also be doubling up my leg workouts I think  to try and get them conditioned into such an asswhoopin.  My legs are far to weak endurance wise and I fail ont he steps. Its 72 stairs with me (186lbs) the vest (50lbs) plus the pack at (80lbs) so thats a shit load of weight my legs can't handle.  The next few weeks hopefully by increasing my reps and trying to work on my endurance i can get the time down to low 4 minutes by the test date which is very very soon!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 16, 2007)

No workout ran over 30 calls with the fire dept last night and spent the entire day trying to save my resturaunt...which didn't work.  The place is now under 6 feet of water and the buisness is lost.

Didn't get home till 5am and I needed sleep before work.  Hope everyone has a great day.....


----------



## DeadBolt (May 9, 2007)

Well everyone I am sorry about being MIA!

I have been getting to the gym a bit not recording anything though.  Just been shocking the muscles with random workouts that even blwo my mind with the endurance!

Friday morning after working a 24 hour shift I get to take the test...by no means am I prepared but after this weekend it will be back in the gym to see where I stand with alot of things.  Sooooo everyone i will be backl but I'll start a new journal for ya'll.

I'm entering the dark side though


----------



## DeadBolt (May 11, 2007)

BAD NEWS: I dislocated my knee again.

GOOD NEWS: I finished the course injured and with one of my acconplishments met!

I vowed I wanted to be cardio fit enough to run the course again as soon as I was done and damnit I was capable!  I took a 90 second breather and my heart rate was right back to my normal resting point and my breathing was normal which I was stoked about!  My cardio days and workouts I did worked!

But halfway through I was doing AMAZING and was going to break my record I popped my knee out just after the stairs dropping the 80lbs bag it popped out and I rolled to the ground.  Bit down dug deep and trucked on.  I finished with a craptastic score but I finished where most would quite!

If I dont get hired this test I know what I will have to do for the next one and I will own everyone...I may not have been decent for this one but this was a learning experience  and knowledge is POWER!

Well I feel 10 years younger now that this stress is done with and now its back to my bodybuilding edge for the next year or so.  I need to really strengthen my legs back up and get stronger all around.  Its just prep time for the next test.

I will be doing HIT...I want to give it a shot since my body is somewhat conditioned for it already so I figured it can't help!

I will be on a total recomp starting monday.  I am heading off to work and I have a few archery tournaments this weekend but saturday night is a night with the guys to blow some steam off and prolly drink since I've stopped for this test.  Then its back int he gym monday morning kickin ass!!

I just want to thank everyone here for the support and advice...COWPIMP I thank you for helping me get ready for the physical with all your advise.  I owe it to everyone here for keeping me motivated and on track!  Its time to ice the knee and get to work!

STAY TUNED FOR A NEW JOURNAL AND THE RETURN OF DEADBOLT!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 11, 2007)

I'm sorry about your knee my Friend, is it ok now???

Sent you a PM, hope it helps, please let me know if you have ANY questions!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 11, 2007)

Archangel said:


> I'm sorry about your knee my Friend, is it ok now???
> 
> Sent you a PM, hope it helps, please let me know if you have ANY questions!!!



It was a subluxation on the knee...popped out and I put it back in.  Its sore as hell but I'll live its happened before.

And I got the PM thank you sir.  believe me there will be a ton of questions to follow I am sure and tomorrow I will sit down and figure it all out but right now its going on 3 straight days I've been up so I'm off to bed I'll see you in the morning!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 12, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> STAY TUNED FOR A NEW JOURNAL AND THE RETURN OF DEADBOLT!!!



  We'll be here.


----------



## Pylon (May 12, 2007)

Welcome back, Bolt!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 13, 2007)

Happy mothers day to all the mums out there!

Last night was a night out with the boys...had some beers, some good food, and enjoyed the night.  

Off for my weekly 3D shoot then its home to relax and rest the rest of the day.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 17, 2007)




----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2007)

DB! Was'sup! Looks like you've been doing good in here...beyond the knee!


----------

